# 2021 Virginia State election



## mindlessobserver (Oct 22, 2021)

Figure I might as well make a thread on this as for some reason the entire country and by extension the world is focused on Virginia's off year election cycle. 

Virginia has an odd quirk in the national elections. It elects its State Legislature every 2 years. It did this before the US constitution was even a thing. And while Virginia's 2 year cycle of elections became standard there was an issue. The first Virginia government Legislature election occurred in 1619. An odd year. But the first US Federal election occurred in 1788. An even year. Which meant that while the US Federal government would always hold votes on even years, Virginia would always hold votes on Odd years. 

This has led to the "bellweather" election in Virginia, especially on the year when it's time to elect a new governor. This election always occurs 12 months before the Federal Election and at times the outcome of the Virginia vote was seen as a referendum on the ruling party. This has become even more Pronounced as the political divide in America has accelerated. 

The issue is Virginia is a State divided. Around Washington DC is a region dominated by federal workers and their attendant support structure. In Hampton Roads its the US Military Industrial Complex. Both Cosmopolitan, globalist, very very democratic party. Everywhere else it's families and culture that predate the existence of the United States as a country. And for many the Civil War against the federal government is at best a family legacy and worst never ended. 

Needless to say Virginia was for the longest time a "purple" state but over the years became ever more blue as the federal government expanded and the population in Fairfax, Loudon, and Prince William counties exoloded. Leading to a political domination of the State. A situation that came to a nadir in January 2020 when a narrow democratic party majority attempted to pass sweeping gun restrictions. An act that led to credible threats of outright armed insurrection, an offer by West Virginia to support Virginia Counties seceding to join them and a huge protest in Richmond. All of which went on the back burner as the Wuhan Coronavirus spread. 

But it's all back with a vengeance now, with the money bag man of the Clinton's himself, Terry Mcauliff, voice of the establishment, running against bog standard republican Glenn Youngkin. Mcauliff is all on board with the democratic party agenda. If he wins, it will be mandatory child vaccinations, masks every where you go, free money for illegal aliens and its not even subtle.

 In a debate with Youngkin Mcauliff declared that parents had no right to tell the State what it should teach their kids in public schools. He has since tried to walk this back but for most it seems he said the quiet part out loud. Add to the mix the absolute catastrophe in Loudoun County where it is being revealed the school board covered up a "gender fluid" boy raped two girls while simultaneously pushing transgender affirmation programs that allows students to "choose" their bathroom. When one of the fathers of the raped girls showed up to question the school board on this he was arrested and used as the face of domestic terrorism by no less then Joe Bidens Attorney General, Merrick Garland. 

And so the Virginia off year election went thermonuclear. National organizations on the left and right began pouring millions of dollars into it. In a very telling outcome however Glenn Youngkin the Republican is getting most of his money from in states while Mcauliff is getting most of his money from out of state. 

Election day is November 2nd.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 22, 2021)

If there's enough pushback after that school rape incident, I can see Virginia going red for a time. Especially with this president.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Oct 22, 2021)

My body is ready.


----------



## Milkis (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 22, 2021)

The Bag Man doesn't like being asked about CRT:









He's also an Election Results Denier he claims the 2000 and 2004 Presidential elections were stolen and supports The Big Lie that the 2018 Georgia governors race was stolen.

Very suspect and a Danger To Democracy™.

Not that I endorse Mr. Youngkin or anything, I've just been a long time fan of The Bag Man and pay attention to his antics more.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 22, 2021)

Elder didn't really stand a chance to win in California, but IMO Youngkin always stood a chance to win in Virginia since the state isn't YET too far gone. That's why the real issue here is how well the Democrats can perfect their election fraud machine. If they underestimate the level of support for the opposition, they'll fall short on the number of fraudulent ballots needed to win (which probably happened in 2016 with Trump on the national level). I wouldn't be surprised if the "domestic terrorist" incident and troon rape shit got the Democrats scrambling to make more fake ballots because turnout is going to be even higher, and probably not on their team.

Tell me more about Youngkin though, since all I hear is that he's another "dangerous far-right Trump acolyte" or whatever. I take it he's not, given even fucking RINOs look like good people I'd want to vote for compared to your average Democrat these days.


----------



## HumanHive (Oct 22, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Elder didn't really stand a chance to win in California, but IMO Youngkin always stood a chance to win in Virginia since the state isn't YET too far gone. That's why the real issue here is how well the Democrats can perfect their election fraud machine. If they underestimate the level of support for the opposition, they'll fall short on the number of fraudulent ballots needed to win (which probably happened in 2016 with Trump on the national level). I wouldn't be surprised if the "domestic terrorist" incident and troon rape shit got the Democrats scrambling to make more fake ballots because turnout is going to be even higher, and probably not on their team.
> 
> Tell me more about Youngkin though, since all I hear is that he's another "dangerous far-right Trump acolyte" or whatever. I take it he's not, given even fucking RINOs look like good people I'd want to vote for compared to your average Democrat these days.


Lol, Youngkin stands no chance. This election has already been fortified.

Face it. Wherever Dems institute mass mail-in ballots and ballot harvesting, Republicans will never win again.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 23, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Elder didn't really stand a chance to win in California, but IMO Youngkin always stood a chance to win in Virginia since the state isn't YET too far gone. That's why the real issue here is how well the Democrats can perfect their election fraud machine. If they underestimate the level of support for the opposition, they'll fall short on the number of fraudulent ballots needed to win (which probably happened in 2016 with Trump on the national level). I wouldn't be surprised if the "domestic terrorist" incident and troon rape shit got the Democrats scrambling to make more fake ballots because turnout is going to be even higher, and probably not on their team.
> 
> Tell me more about Youngkin though, since all I hear is that he's another "dangerous far-right Trump acolyte" or whatever. I take it he's not, given even fucking RINOs look like good people I'd want to vote for compared to your average Democrat these days.


Youngkin is literally a Virginia Mitt Romney. Old money party man. But he was savvy enough to read the political tea leaves and hit mcauliff where it hurt. He's establishment in his own way. But the key difference is his campaign promise is to leave Virginians alone. No mandates, no forced medical procedures.

Mcauliff for his part has used this as an attack vector. Slamming youngkin for being anti-vax, Trump adjacent and "dangerous". The choice for voters here is pretty stark. Youngkin is promising to preserve individual choice and mcauliff is promising to take it away.

You can see why this is really important for the national Democrats. There is also the unstated concern that dare not rear it's head. If Youngkin wins, Virginia moves into political alignment with Texas and Florida. And on a strategic level that is very bad for the current administration.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Oct 23, 2021)

I don't forsee any result except "huge GOP early lead, then the late-reporting Dem urban districts magically produce juuuust enough ballots to get every major Democrat over the line." It's been that way for years now.


----------



## HumanHive (Oct 23, 2021)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> I don't forsee any result except "huge GOP early lead, then the late-reporting Dem urban districts magically produce juuuust enough ballots to get every major Democrat over the line." It's been that way for years now.


Fairfax already changed their election procedures to report in dead last. But of course the GOP is going to be shocked again, and aw shucks we’ll get em next time.


----------



## Ponchik (Oct 23, 2021)

do we really have to wait another two decades for all of the neoliberal clintonian cockroach people to finally die off


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 23, 2021)

Milkis said:


> View attachment 2650108


He would vote against 230 to cut the Internet down.


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 23, 2021)

Milkis said:


> View attachment 2650108


Born age 92.


----------



## X Prime (Oct 23, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Fairfax already changed their election procedures to report in dead last. But of course the GOP is going to be shocked again, and aw shucks we’ll get em next time.


Seriously. People need to stop thinking Youngkin has any chance just because of this and mail-in ballots being allowed.

There are no other considerations worth mentioning. The Democrats could run Lucifer in these conditions with Jesus Christ as the R candidate, and put Lucifer over the line.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Oct 23, 2021)

The last gubernatorial debate was a hilarious slap fight, 10/10. Someone got thrown out in the audience.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 23, 2021)

This is the infamous Mcauliff snowflake interview where his handlers ended it 10 minutes early because the reporter had the temerity to question him.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Oct 24, 2021)

Any thoughts on how USPS being unable to deliver and pick up mail-in ballots will effect things?

The Virginia Democrats are currently suing the USPS over the matter.  With worker shortages, truck and fuel issues, and other things slowing down the mail, I'm not sure this will prompt USPS action before the election. It's like, two weeks left. That's barely enough time to conduct a hiring interview.


----------



## tehpope (Oct 24, 2021)

Hopefully the GOP has pollwatchers this time with some balls.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 24, 2021)

contradiction of terns said:


> Any thoughts on how USPS being unable to deliver and pick up mail-in ballots will effect things?
> 
> The Virginia Democrats are currently suing the USPS over the matter.  With worker shortages, truck and fuel issues, and other things slowing down the mail, I'm not sure this will prompt USPS action before the election. It's like, two weeks left. That's barely enough time to conduct a hiring interview.


On one hand, does it matter when they just read names off of headstones (among other techniques)? There are undoubtedly people in Virginia who have voted against every single Republican since Abraham Lincoln who will of course vote Democrat this election too. However, this may affect out of state voters so all the people in DC, Maryland, etc. won't be allowed to vote at their second and third homes in Virginia. 

This of course makes it harder for the Democrats to cheat. If the Democrats lose, it's because they had the perfect storm of fuckups in the weeks before the election in terms of PR and in terms of their ability to cheat. Trump 2016 looks to be the model for how you can rig an election and still lose and local Democrat officials might be overconfident after their success in 2020.

At the end of the day, you still need to find those boxes of ballots before the courts tell you to stop looking for them. It's always worked that way, just read the history of election fraud in the US to see how. My guess is Virginia will have an "Election Month" where the Democrats will be scrambling to find the boxes they need and Republicans scrambling to get the courts to finish the election.


----------



## celebrityskin (Oct 24, 2021)

Out of curiosity I just looked up the 2004 presidential election results:




and 2020:





Seems it's just the DC commuter areas driving the change


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 24, 2021)

celebrityskin said:


> Out of curiosity I just looked up the 2004 presidential election results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2020 is so much more saturated.  Everyone talked about how polarized things were in 2020, but this is a giant capacitor charging up.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 24, 2021)

celebrityskin said:


> Out of curiosity I just looked up the 2004 presidential election results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of suburban neocons/RINO types have jumped ship from the Republican Party at the national level since 2016. Most of the blue counties in 2020 are probably full of Lincoln Project worshippers who of course loved their boy Dubya Bush.

State level is a different story, since they'll probably still be around to elect "real conservatives with principles" to keep voting for corporate welfare and losing with dignity for many years to come since state parties are usually decades behind the trends in national political parties. For instance, Maryland and Massachusetts have state Republican Parties that are extremely left-wing while in a lot of Southern states the state Democrats outside of cities will try and run on being the GOOD Democrats who aren't like the crazy ones in DC. They used to even have honest to god Dixiecrats until relatively recently, but I think by now they all died out (because they're like 80+ years old) or switched to Republicans when they realized the Democrats were going to keep doubling down on Obama and they'd rather vote for Lincoln's party of damnyankees than vote for a negro.


----------



## Scale Smerch (Oct 24, 2021)

It's getting fun reading various articles and op-eds on this race because it's clear the Dems are scared they could lose this. For example it seems the weekly news cycle will be about how passing that bipartisan infrastructure bill will help McAuliffe:



> For the past several months, my teenage son has been canvassing for Virginia Democratic gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe, knocking on hundreds of doors across the Washington, D.C., suburbs. Earlier this fall, the fliers he left on voters’ doorsteps prominently featured McAuliffe and President Joe Biden, hands clasped triumphantly overhead in a show of unity and shared fortune.
> 
> Now McAuliffe’s campaign literature shows the barest hint of Biden, as the famously can-do McAuliffe desperately tries to unlink himself from a frustratingly can’t-do Congress and White House. “The president is unpopular today, unfortunately, here in Virginia,” McAuliffe said at a rally earlier this month, as Democrats continue to squabble over a massive social spending bill to “Build Back Better.” Biden, the hoped-for buoy for McAuliffe’s aspiration to retake the office he once held, has become a pair of concrete shoes. Meanwhile, yard signs for McAuliffe’s opponent—the Trump-in-sheep’s-clothing Glenn Youngkin—have been proliferating like toadstools after a summer rain.
> 
> ...


It's not just two-bit "journalists" writing this either, CNN has been blasting the message all day. Really shows how badly education is hurting McAuliffe because this is the equivalent of flinging shit at the wall and hoping it sticks long enough to distract.

Youngkin isn't a shoe-in, but he should not be counted out considering the Dems have apparently slid upwards of 10 points statewide:


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 24, 2021)

Email leaked out of Loudon County. Apparently the school board was told directly about the rapes and lied to everyone. Youngkin is demanding resignations. 









						Loudoun email reveals superintendent notified school board on day of alleged sexual assault
					

The superintendent for Loudoun County Public Schools (LCPS) sent an email alerting the school board of an alleged assault on the same day as the one that has captured national headlines.




					www.foxnews.com
				




The teachers union is in full panic mode now. If Youngkin wins there are going to be criminal prosecutions. It's life and death now for these people.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Oct 24, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> It's life and death now for these people.


Really, it could be life or Life.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 24, 2021)

> *Biden, the hoped-for buoy* for McAuliffe’s aspiration to retake the office he once held, has become a pair of concrete shoes.


. Imagine being dumb enough to count on Joe Childfucking Biden to get you back into office. I mean holy shit, the guy has no charisma and absolutely nobody likes him unless they put him next to a Republican. Unless this is actually a reference to how the federal government is going to help rig the election for McAuliffe.

In a just world, this guy would get blown the fuck out in a landslide for the ages but instead the only way he'll lose is if the ballot printers in the Beltway get fried on Election Day.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Oct 25, 2021)

I don't think that Youngkin is going to win. The demographic trends aren't working in his favor and he is doing nothing to appeal to anyone who isn't already a Republican.  I think that there are a lot of non-whites in Northern Virginia who have socially conservative views on certain issues (troons), but they are such fucking nigger-cattle that they will ignore these views as long as someone reminds them of the big scary orange man and his hu-wite minions.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 25, 2021)

Also, this e-mail was sent to an Emily.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Oct 25, 2021)

So maybe I missed this and it was covered, but just in case others missed this too:









						"Keeping it Short and Sweet"   by Beth Barts
					

Candid updates on education changes and policies for busy parents in Loudoun.  Private member group focused on literacy program updates in LCPS, school boundary changes, new programs as well as new...




					www.facebook.com
				






“Beth Rae” is Beth Barts, ie the Loudoun school board member who was facing recall and resigned ten days or so ago.

SHE is the one who burned Ziegler and the rest lol. I thought it was a suspiciously speedy FOIA and...maybe it was? But this is the earliest example I can find and god I want to believe...


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 25, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> 2020 is so much more saturated.  Everyone talked about how polarized things were in 2020, but this is a giant capacitor charging up.


Crap I meant 2004.  For Zoomers, people were acting like the divisions were already untolerable 17 years ago.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 25, 2021)

so my wager with @Capsaicin Addict fell through so ill open it up to everyone if mcauliffe wins you give me $1000 and if Youngkin wins you get $1000. If you follow The Peoples pundit, his words basically show im giving you free money. so i hope you take the deal. All the doomposters on kiwifarms surely can't be wrong. any takers let me know.


----------



## Mepsi Pax (Oct 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> so my wager with @Capsaicin Addict fell through so ill open it up to everyone if mcauliffe wins you give me $1000 and if Youngkin wins you get $1000. If you follow The Peoples pundit, his words basically show im giving you free money. so i hope you take the deal. All the doomposters on kiwifarms surely can't be wrong. any takers let me know.


I would hope not everyone here is as retarded as you, considering that there is an existing betting market on this race and it's currently well under 1:1 for the D (it's actually at about 50% return which means the D is heavily favored) and it's close to 3:1 for the R. 

Aside from the fact that there is no system to enforce bets placed on some gay forum (in other words you're just bloviating), you're hogging all the odds for yourself. Ever actually done any book-keeping? If you want to put your money where your mouth is go buy some shares on predictit, faggot.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Oct 25, 2021)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> I don't forsee any result except "huge GOP early lead, then the late-reporting Dem urban districts magically produce juuuust enough ballots to get every major Democrat over the line." It's been that way for years now.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 25, 2021)

Mepsi Pax said:


> I would hope not everyone here is as exceptional as you, considering that there is an existing betting market on this race and it's currently well under 1:1 for the D (it's actually at about 50% return which means the D is heavily favored) and it's close to 3:1 for the R.
> 
> Aside from the fact that there is no system to enforce bets placed on some gay forum (in other words you're just bloviating), you're hogging all the odds for yourself. Ever actually done any book-keeping? If you want to put your money where your mouth is go buy some shares on predictit, faggot.


did you not read my full comment? i almost got one guy. Never open your mouth until you know what the shot is. and dont fuck with other people's shots. one tard was willing to give me triple the market rate ROI. plus both of our reputations on this forum would take a massive hit if we didn't payout.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Oct 25, 2021)

I want Youngkin to win, but I do think McAuliffe has the edge. Northern Virginia will be reporting last. I gaurentee it'll look like Youngkin is winning all night until Fairfax, Loudoun, Falls Church, and Alexandria start reporting. That area literally now controls the rest of the state, which is still heavily red barring a few outliers like Hampton Roads and Charlottesville.

The only reason this race is even in contention is because it's a perfect storm of Biden's popularity in the tank, massive economic inflation, and the Loudoun trans student sexual assault case. (McAuliffe really shot himself in the foot in the immediate aftermath and when it became obvious the school board was covering it up.)

If Youngkin actually does pull out a win, it'll be by the skin of his teeth and/or through being able to use the courts to toss obvious bullshit fraud. It's nowhere near 50/50, but the Democrats are scared shitless that they're losing the recent control they've gained there over the last decade. They're already prepping the narrative that Youngkin will "steal" the election like Bush in 2000.


----------



## the clap (Oct 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> plus both of our reputations on this forum would take a massive hit if we didn't payout.


Only if eating a hat is involved. I don't think Techpriest ever did eat that hat.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Oct 25, 2021)

I give Youngkin a 50/50 chance as it is currently. Wildcards are potential increased GOP turnout and Democrat "election fortification" measures.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Oct 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> so my wager with @Capsaicin Addict fell through so ill open it up to everyone if mcauliffe wins you give me $1000 and if Youngkin wins you get $1000. If you follow The Peoples pundit, his words basically show im giving you free money. so i hope you take the deal. All the doomposters on kiwifarms surely can't be wrong. any takers let me know.


Cool idea, but I have a better one: if the sun comes up tomorrow you give me $1000 and if the sun doesn't come up tomorrow I give you $1000. It's a fair 50/50 bet. 


FunPosting101 said:


> I give Youngkin a 50/50 chance as it is currently. Wildcards are potential increased GOP turnout and Democrat "election fortification" measures.


Optimistic. I don't think that GOP turnout would be enough to counter the sheer weight of Northern Virginia's population.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Oct 25, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> Cool idea, but I have a better one: if the sun comes up tomorrow you give me $1000 and if the sun doesn't come up tomorrow I give you $1000. It's a fair 50/50 bet.
> 
> Optimistic. I don't think that GOP turnout would be enough to counter the sheer weight of Northern Virginia's population.


NOVA's population on it's own isn't the problem in this specific election, it's all the ballot boxes delivered in the dead of night after all the other counties in the state finished counting their votes. This is what "election fortification" is code for. That said, the fact that the democrats only chance to win in VA is by electoral fraud is very telling about their chances in the upcoming mid-terms.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Oct 25, 2021)

And that, folks, is why my wagers are usually payable not to myself but to a charity.

Because it fucks with the hustlers, and I do so love to do that.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Oct 26, 2021)

Scale Smerch said:


> It's getting fun reading various articles and op-eds on this race because it's clear the Dems are scared they could lose this. For example it seems the weekly news cycle will be about how passing that bipartisan infrastructure bill will help McAuliffe:


Yeah, the Dems losing is a genuine concern. McAuliffe is the weakest candidate they've had who actually got elected governor in Virginia in recent years. Warner, Kaine, and Northam all got elected with what was at the time over 50% of the vote and by a fairly comfortable percentage margin when the dust settled, while McAuliffe got elected with 47.7% of people who voted, and had the narrowest margin against his opponent. Virginia's simply still a very heavily republican state, with the last Republican governor being elected in 2009(with this being only the third governor election since then). Personally I don't think they'll lose, but their fears are definitely a valid possibility.



AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> I don't think that Youngkin is going to win. The demographic trends aren't working in his favor and he is doing nothing to appeal to anyone who isn't already a Republican.


The thing is, he doesn't necessarily need to appeal to more than Republicans in order to win it. He's more or less managed to go anti-mandate for protective measures against covid without going full anti-vax nutjob, and has done a lot of tap dancing to avoid pissing off Trump supporters without going full Trump cocksucker. That'll do a decent job of getting him both Trump supporters, and more traditional republicans. Which is rather important as the "fuck Trump" republicans were part of why Biden did so well in the state. That still leaves it the Democrat's race to lose, but that means they have to get their own base out and voting, and ideally independents on board as well. Which they've been working hard to blow given McAuliffe's comparative lack of popularity among their base and school board related controversies. 



Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> “Beth Rae” is Beth Barts, ie the Loudoun school board member who was facing recall and resigned ten days or so ago.
> 
> SHE is the one who burned Ziegler and the rest lol. I thought it was a suspiciously speedy FOIA and...maybe it was? But this is the earliest example I can find and god I want to believe...


I guess this would be described as "refusing to go down alone and be the scapegoat". Makes a certain amount of sense. If others were in on it and get slammed for it as well, it's potentially less lasting damage to her own reputation. 



Aqua Panda said:


> and the Loudoun trans student sexual assault case. (McAuliffe really shot himself in the foot in the immediate aftermath and when it became obvious the school board was covering it up.)


I think you've got the order wrong, unless you're referring to something McAuliffe said that I'm unaware of. The general order of events was  first the Fairfax County school board incident with the obscene books in late September. Which let Youngkin bring up that and that McAuliffe had vetoed bills requiring parents be notified of any sexual explicit material in a class's curriculum. At which point McAuliffe shot himself in the foot by not only saying he didn't think parents should be able to veto books like the bills would have allowed, but go one further with his “I don’t think parents should be telling schools what they should teach.” gaff which was going to sound horrible to basically any parent. It was a few days later as Youngkin was gearing up to hit McAuliffe over that remark, that the news broke about that the Loudoun County school board had been covering up that a genderfluid boy had raped a girl in the girl's bathroom. McAuliffe as far as I know has been laying low on the subject of the Loudoun incident since then. Which isn't really good, but I wouldn't call it shooting himself in the foot either.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Oct 26, 2021)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> The thing is, he doesn't necessarily need to appeal to more than Republicans in order to win it. He's more or less managed to go anti-mandate for protective measures against covid without going full anti-vax nutjob, and has done a lot of tap dancing to avoid pissing off Trump supporters without going full Trump cocksucker. That'll do a decent job of getting him both Trump supporters, and more traditional republicans. Which is rather important as the "fuck Trump" republicans were part of why Biden did so well in the state. That still leaves it the Democrat's race to lose, but that means they have to get their own base out and voting, and ideally independents on board as well. Which they've been working hard to blow given McAuliffe's comparative lack of popularity among their base and school board related controversies.


I don't really see why this 'Fuck Trump Republican' demographic is going to vote for Youngkin and I don't think they are a major factor in terms of numbers. I also do not believe that numbers will work in Youngkin's favor if plans to win with just white republicans. There are too many non-whites living in Northern Virginia for that to happen.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Oct 26, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> I don't really see why this 'Fuck Trump Republican' demographic is going to vote for Youngkin and I don't think they are a major factor in terms of numbers. I also do not believe that numbers will work in Youngkin's favor if plans to win with just white republicans. There are too many non-whites living in Northern Virginia for that to happen.


They're the people who voted Biden while being happy to re-elect their other republican representatives. So they aren't going to be unwilling to vote for a more traditional Republican. I think Northern Virginia will still carry things for McAuliffe regardless of white or non-white, but that depends on him getting them out to vote. Which is easier said than done when he's got multiple recent controversies in the area, and his opponent has largely avoided major pitfalls of his own that would help McAuliffe scare his supporters into getting out to the polls. 

In other words, if Youngkin succeeds in getting the Republicans out to vote for him while McAuliife fucks up hard enough, then just the Republicans might be enough for Youngkin.


----------



## Scale Smerch (Oct 26, 2021)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> That still leaves it the Democrat's race to lose, but that means they have to get their own base out and voting, and ideally independents on board as well. Which they've been working hard to blow given McAuliffe's comparative lack of popularity among their base and school board related controversies.


If the Dems lose this will be the reason why. I've seen some very lethargic early voting totals thrown around so far which are a good indication of poor enthusiasm. Media groups and McAuliffe's campaign can argue these numbers are expected, however Dems are supposed to drive early voting numbers given the flakiness of their voting base. Plus when Virginia is a mail-in on request only state (IIRC) it makes it very hard to think of this as anything but a red flag.

Youngkin has been quite shrewd in balancing between RINO fencesitter and Trump supporter because it's taken away the only real source of traction for McAuliffe. Unlike Elder there's no orange boogeyman to fearmonger with here, and Youngkin has not said anything the Dems can scream at him over (like his pro-life beliefs, surprised that hasn't popped up in national media yet).

 As you say it's your quintessential turnout game. Dems fail in getting enough of their base out and they'll lose. I wouldn't bet hard on it, but this one is a legitimate tossup and could come down to how prepared the Virginia Republicans are to thwarting 4am ballot drops.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm not a Virginian and have never lived in Virginia (although I have visited).  I'm saying this up front because I don't have a dog in this fight and I'm not taking a hard stance on who will win because of it. I'm merely going to point out I found two things interesting.

This article about Obama's recent remarks on the Loudon fiasco has links to multiple Twitter comments and I found the overwhelming bulk of the comments were extremely outraged. Several of the commenters claim to be Virginians. I do not personally know how Virginians feel about Obama and can't even begin to guess, but there's some seriously pissed Twitter users who do not like Obama calling the Loudon rapes 'phony culture war' nonsense.

As I pointed out before the Democrats believe the sluggishness of the USPS is going to disenfranchise their voters and are suing the organization.

If Youngkin wins it will be because there are a bunch of freaked out suburban Karens and their soyboys who might normally vote D, but maybe aren't willing to risk having their children raped. Again, I'm a total outsider, but to me this seems to be almost entirely a referendum on what's going on in Virginia's schools, and the developments of the last few days make things look... pretty damning.

Feel free to explain why it won't matter because they'll just make ballot printer go brrrr on the day of the election.


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 26, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> If Youngkin wins there are going to be criminal prosecutions.


Can't a Grand Jury indict them anytime it wants?


----------



## Back me up! (Oct 26, 2021)

Scale Smerch said:


> As you say it's your quintessential turnout game. Dems fail in getting enough of their base out and they'll lose. I wouldn't bet hard on it, but this one is a legitimate tossup and could come down to how prepared the Virginia Republicans are to thwarting 4am ballot drops.



The local Republican party (mainly Project Virginia) has gone hard on preventing this crap with training and setting up poll watchers, getting at least a warm body at every local rep district, getting people involved in polling sites, and an army of lawyers ready to sue if anything looks weird. Case in point: 

Lawsuit Filed Against Fairfax County over Absentee and Mail-In Ballots


> An election integrity group has filed a lawsuit and motion for an injunction against members of the Fairfax County Board of Elections and the Fairfax County General Registrar.
> 
> “The case is brought on behalf of the Virginia Institute for Public Policy, a local organization that promotes election integrity,” the Public Interest Legal Foundation (PILF) said in a press release. “The lawsuit explains that Fairfax County is violating Virginia law by accepting and approving applications for absentee and mail-in ballots that do not include the last four digits of the applicant’s Social Security number, as required under Virginia statues [sic].”
> 
> ...


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Oct 26, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> The local Republican party (mainly Project Virginia) has gone hard on preventing this crap with training and setting up poll watchers, getting at least a warm body at every local rep district, getting people involved in polling sites, and an army of lawyers ready to sue if anything looks weird.


That's a breath of fresh air. I thought the GOP had given up on the state when they didn't even try to run candidates in some districts.


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 27, 2021)

McAuliffe could promise to pardon Chris and get a million votes still.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Oct 27, 2021)

I would like for a Youngkin upset ... In fact, I would love it.  In these recent weeks, we are seeing evidence of low enthusiasm among  Dem voters, and it clearly has the Dems worried.  The fact that McAwful keeps bringing up how Georgia was "stolen" from that fat idiotic bitch back in 2018 is kind of proof to me that there's definitely at least _some _worry within the DNC right now and that they're covering their bases with the narrative on whatever the outcome is.

I'm not going to hold my breath for a Youngkin upset, though.  I'm not going to get my hopes up.  Mail-in voting is still a problem, and it's a gigantic red flag that they're already announcing how Fairfax is closing their polls later on election day.

I believe that this election is genuinely up in the air at this point ... Which I guess is a good thing considering how Virginia has been trending blue over the past few election cycles.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Oct 27, 2021)

contradiction of terns said:


> Again, I'm a total outsider, but to me this seems to be almost entirely a referendum on what's going on in Virginia's schools


That's pretty much what the Republicans are hoping to make it. The less than impressive handling of covid left a lot of people generally frustrated and disillusioned with the school system, making that an area of weak confidence for the Democrats at the moment. Making this really not a good time for the Democrats to be pursuing issues like "equity" that are difficult to explain to the voters without effectively accusing some of them of being racist for being oblivious to racial issues or disparities. Which of course the Democrats have been pursuing in some places, with predictable backlash. That's compounded by the recent incidents in Fairfax and Loudoun. It's really not a good look for Democrats when McAuliffe vetoed bills about informing parents of sexually explicit material in curriculum, then a few years later parents discover that high school libraries have some books with content obscene enough that the school board refuses to let it be read aloud/shown at a public board meeting. Similarly it's really bad for them to have been pushing transgender bathroom policies that parents are clearly taking as "let boys use the girl's bathroom", while covering up that a skirt wearing boy had recently raped a girl in the girls bathroom which is pretty much precisely the thing that parents were fearing.

So regardless of whether or not the Republicans have actually good ideas about what to do with the school system, or really mean some of the things that they say; it's a really good area for them to be hammering the Democrats over in Virginia right now. The Democrats basically can't dismiss some of the more ridiculous Republican accusations without seeming to dismiss valid concerns over obscene material and student safety. At the same time, the Democrats don't really have any popular school policies to push as a counter balance.



Coleslaw said:


> Can't a Grand Jury indict them anytime it wants?


They'd need prosecutors to press charges to indict. In this case I believe the one who would need to do so would be the Attorney General Mark Herring. Who was the first Democrat elected AG in Virginia in 20 years, and is currently up for re-election. Risking pissing off his base by going after the Loudoun County school board right now is probably not on his list of things to do. He also likely generally agrees with the school boards goals, and would be disinclined to go after them anyways.


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 27, 2021)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> That's pretty much what the Republicans are hoping to make it. The less than impressive handling of covid left a lot of people generally frustrated and disillusioned with the school system, making that an area of weak confidence for the Democrats at the moment. Making this really not a good time for the Democrats to be pursuing issues like "equity" that are difficult to explain to the voters without effectively accusing some of them of being racist for being oblivious to racial issues or disparities. Which of course the Democrats have been pursuing in some places, with predictable backlash. That's compounded by the recent incidents in Fairfax and Loudoun. It's really not a good look for Democrats when McAuliffe vetoed bills about informing parents of sexually explicit material in curriculum, then a few years later parents discover that high school libraries have some books with content obscene enough that the school board refuses to let it be read aloud/shown at a public board meeting. Similarly it's really bad for them to have been pushing transgender bathroom policies that parents are clearly taking as "let boys use the girl's bathroom", while covering up that a skirt wearing boy had recently raped a girl in the girls bathroom which is pretty much precisely the thing that parents were fearing.
> 
> So regardless of whether or not the Republicans have actually good ideas about what to do with the school system, or really mean some of the things that they say; it's a really good area for them to be hammering the Democrats over in Virginia right now. The Democrats basically can't dismiss some of the more ridiculous Republican accusations without seeming to dismiss valid concerns over obscene material and student safety. At the same time, the Democrats don't really have any popular school policies to push as a counter balance.
> 
> ...


Accessory after the fact to rape. What jury wouldn't agree?


----------



## Trianon (Oct 27, 2021)

The Fairfax situation might not be so bad. They are reporting "late" because they are waiting to round up all the precincts and reporting them at once. But the mail-in/early voting will be reported _first_.

And mail-in votes so far have been not very high. That cuts into how much fraud they can actually do (and unlike California, they have to REQUEST a mail-in ballot to get one).


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Oct 27, 2021)

Trump the hero comes along to torpedo the marginal hope Youngkin had of winning.


Twitter thread
Archive


----------



## Back me up! (Oct 27, 2021)

God damn it. 

I hope the Youngkin campaign is blowing up his phone to get Trump to not show up until after Nov 2.


----------



## My Earnest Opinions (Oct 27, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> View attachment 2664566
> View attachment 2664569
> 
> 
> ...


Matt Walsh is a faggot Trump countersignaler who is jumping to conclusions. He virtue signaled about the "send her back" chant about Ilhan Omar in a Trump rally that Trump didn't even start, defended Ahmaud Arbery like a cuck only to lambast Trump a couple months later for not sending fictional right wing death squads to execute BLM thugs in the streets. He was one of those who said that Trump appointing conservative judges was one of the only good things about Trump, only to bash Trump for ACB turning out as cucky as Matt Walsh (which he didn't speak out against during her nomination).


----------



## Potatoherder (Oct 27, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> View attachment 2664566
> View attachment 2664569
> 
> 
> ...


It makes sense for Trump to show up. If he doesn't and they manage to win even by the slimmest margins it will set the "see! Trump caused us to lose!' in stone. If he shows up and Youngkin loses the fire is still burning about CRT and the like. If he shows up and Youngkin wins then Trump can come out swinging. A republican win is a symbolic victory as the dems have the state congress locked up.


----------



## Trianon (Oct 28, 2021)

He is not coming, people read into "see you soon" like it's a threat and not a standard goodbye.


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Potatoherder said:


> It makes sense for Trump to show up. If he doesn't and they manage to win even by the slimmest margins it will set the "see! Trump caused us to lose!' in stone. If he shows up and Youngkin loses the fire is still burning about CRT and the like. If he shows up and Youngkin wins then Trump can come out swinging. A republican win is a symbolic victory as the dems have the state congress locked up.


A vote is a vote.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 28, 2021)

Army of poll watchers — many driven by GOP’s ‘election integrity’ push — turns out across Virginia
(Archive)

(_Yes, I noticed that you put "election integrity" in snark quotes, because you can't stand even the slightest touch of scrutiny. Blow me, whorenalists) -Meat_


> Loudoun County General Registrar Judy Brown doesn’t recall seeing many poll watchers during early voting last year — they usually turn up only on Election Day, primarily during presidential elections.
> 
> But that’s changed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Random Internet Person (Oct 28, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Email leaked out of Loudon County. Apparently the school board was told directly about the rapes and lied to everyone. Youngkin is demanding resignations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like people are praying we don’t see something like Columbine. In Minecraft. 


FunPosting101 said:


> NOVA's population on it's own isn't the problem in this specific election, it's all the ballot boxes delivered in the dead of night after all the other counties in the state finished counting their votes. This is what "election fortification" is code for. That said, the fact that the democrats only chance to win in VA is by electoral fraud is very telling about their chances in the upcoming mid-terms.


And guess what’s going to happen then.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Oct 28, 2021)

Update indicates that Trump is in fact not coming to Virginia.






Twitter thread
Archive

Corroborated by Washington Post reporting from yesterday as well wherein it is stated "Trump is not expected to travel to Virginia before Election Day, according to two people familiar with his plans."

For those confused by why a Trump visit would be bad, Youngkin already has the Trump right on his side by opposing CRT racism and gender shit in schools. Youngkin is running as a boring, sensible, moderate Republican and the Dems have nothing to attack him with except to try to link him to Trump and frame him as some kind of radical racist.

The groups of people Youngkin needs to peel off from McAuliffe are moderates and center-left Dems who are repulsed by CRT and school-abuse shit so much that they are willing to vote GOP. These more moderate constituencies tend to be repulsed by Trump, and a visit by Trump would force Youngkin to either disavow Trump and lose some support from the right, or accept his help, and shed people from the middle and left whose votes he needs to win.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 28, 2021)

I've been getting the monthly Pravda. This shit is so over the top I have to share.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Oct 28, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> I've been getting the monthly Pravda. This shit is so over the top I have to share.


Damn, they are scared shitless they are going to lose the state after Biden won it with a 10+ point lead. They have to be getting whiplash at how bad the numbers have tanked.

Watch the streets on election night after 7:00 p.m. if Youngkin pulls this off. NOVA got hit with a ton of violent protests in 2016 when Trump won. Things could easily pop off again.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Oct 28, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Watch the streets on election night after 7:00 p.m. if Youngkin pulls this off. NOVA got hit with a ton of violent protests in 2016 when Trump won. Things could easily pop off again.


Let them.

Because if that happens, it'll turn even more Virginia normies off the Dem party.  Right now, it appears to me that there are a lot of moderate voters in Virginia.  Let those people see for themselves what the left actually does when elections don't go their way.

The Dems are already losing the plot over Jan. 6.  Most people don't give a shit anymore (and they shouldn't, quite frankly).  Let those idiots clutch their pearls while_ their _side is the one that burns shit down.


----------



## spinal gas chamber (Oct 28, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> our reputations on this forum


New phone, who dis


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 28, 2021)

whoops








						Team McAuliffe emails reveal effort to 'kill this' Fox News story
					

Virginia Democratic gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe's campaign raised eyebrows by spending nearly $60,000 to hire a high-profile attorney known for masterminding election-related legal challenges. When Fox News sent the campaign a request for comment, the McAuliffe campaign scrambled to...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 28, 2021)

McAuliffe double and triple down, he hired ex-Clinton lawyer Marc Elias. 





						Terry McAuliffe Hires Controversial Ex-Clinton Lawyer Marc Elias | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				





> _Authored by Jonathan Turley,_
> 
> *As a long-standing associate of the Clintons, Virginia Democratic gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe has long ties with the Democratic establishment. That history was placed into sharp relief this week when he made a hefty downpayment on the services of former Clinton counsel Marc Elias. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Trianon (Oct 29, 2021)

> “I really think it’s a result of all the stuff in the news media about there being fraud in the election process last year,” Brown said. “They can come to the same conclusion as we do: that there is no fraud in the process.”


Exactly. When you let people see the process, their fears are allayed. But if you resist, there is only one logical conclusion.



> It’s created a sense among some staff members that the observers don’t trust them, he said.


Why should they? Are poll watchers there to "trust" you? Or to watch you?

These people have no idea why checks and balances exist.



AirdropShitposts said:


> whoops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, the woman who sent the email is ... doubling down?



tweet

Fox News put out a +8 Youngkin poll today, which is insane, but Baris says the movement is there, they just had a bad estimation of who will come out. His Virginia poll is coming out tomorrow.





The actual crosstabs in the Fox poll showed that Youngkin is leading on every issue: economy, COVID, jobs, education. _If_ there's a big swing, it's from parents (dads, in particular).

For context, McAuliffe barely won against Cuccinelli when he was last governor. I don't think he hit 50%, so it was really close.


----------



## George Lucas (Oct 29, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> Update indicates that Trump is in fact not coming to Virginia.
> 
> View attachment 2667379
> 
> ...


The Trump curse is real. Youngkin will lose because of this. We’ll get ‘em next time!


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 29, 2021)

Trianon said:


> For context, McAuliffe barely won against Cuccinelli when he was last governor. I don't think he hit 50%, so it was really close.


2013 was 48-45-7 with a strong third party Libertarian candidate who had been polling around 8-12% in the week before the election. McAuliffe spent almost twice as much as Cuccinelli.

In 2017, Northam led in every poll from August on except a handful.

Both the polls and amount of cash being equal right now definitely has the D's sounding scared. They probably need to do some accountability journalism and report on the likelihood that Glenn Youngkin raped and murdered a young girl in 1990.


----------



## Trianon (Oct 29, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> 2013 was 48-45-7 with a strong third party Libertarian candidate who had been polling around 8-12% in the week before the election. McAuliffe spent almost twice as much as Cuccinelli.
> 
> In 2017, Northam led in every poll from August on except a handful.
> 
> ...


True on the third-party spoiler. There's a third-party black woman in this race that may peel off some McAuliffe support, but not that much. Princess Blanding.

It's crazy because they could have easily frozen Youngkin with oppo research, but there have only been tepid ads about the Carlyle Group he worked for buying a business and laying people off. If McA had hammered on the idea that he's a slimy Wall Street guy, it probably would have stuck! But Youngkin has avoided that and comes off as pretty wholesome and earnest, while McA oozes enough slime himself to make up for it.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Oct 29, 2021)

Welp, now we’ve got multiple counts of a male student sexually assaulting other boys at a Loudoun Co middle school. 



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/loudoun-sheriffs-office-investigating-inappropriate-touching-at-a-middle-school/2021/10/28/32714c58-383c-11ec-9bc4-86107e7b0ab1_story.html
		


Hey it isn’t just genderspecials who feel empowered, the gay boys feel empowered too! Err unless this is a transboy, lol, who can even say?


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Oct 29, 2021)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> Hey it isn’t just genderspecials who feel empowered, the gay boys feel empowered too! Err unless this is a transboy, lol, who can even say?


After all this a fujoshi dressing up as a boy to rape actual boys would be the perfect way to cap off clown county 2021.


----------



## Trianon (Oct 29, 2021)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> Welp, now we’ve got multiple counts of a male student sexually assaulting other boys at a Loudoun Co middle school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the email the school board sent out today about it:
https://twitter.com/chrissyclark_/status/1453830527664934914





"Something out of the ordinary..." Like, hello, we are not playing 20 questions with this.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 29, 2021)

HE WANTS TO SAY THE N-WORD


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Oct 29, 2021)

All this conviction from the Dems that there is not one single non-Republican out there who is responding to Youngkin recognizing their concerns who might take this statement from Swalwell as an accusation that they too are racists desperate to say “the n word,” and who will then have to consider that perhaps a whole lot of what the modern Dems put out is similarly untrue. And they’re not considering that when that happens en masse across a voting population, it’s what those in the business call a “game changer.”

At some point people were bound to decide it’s more important to protect their kids than to avoid Republican cooties, guys. We’ve heard it before and it’s boring. You overplayed your hand. We don’t want our kids radicalized to hate their families, their country, and themselves. We don’t want our kids taught that male and female are imaginary and they are required as part of the natural development of a human to begin considering during pre-K if they want to be a boy or a girl or neither. And we do not want our 8-yos taught what porn is, and what blowjobs and rimming are, and the argument that you HAVE to because they’re going to consume it anyway so best that you tell them? So if I am a responsible parent who keeps my child off the internet and away from this, you’re going to erase those efforts and remove their innocence yourselves?

The Republicans don’t care if I agree with them about abortion, they’re fine teaming with me where we agree and leaving me alone to go our own ways where we don’t. The purity tests do not exist there. Meanwhile Dems demand 100% unquestioning support for whatever degenerate nonsense from whichever deranged minority they have scheduled for this morning’s entertainment, or else they state they do not want my vote, period.

So now I switched to Independent. Who did this? You did, Dems. You did this.

I hope that the Republicans begin finding themselves the millions of Dems who are parents and who feel this exact same way, and let them speak this: fellow Dems, don’t let them convince you that you have to sacrifice your kids to own the Repugs. You can work with the Repugs to protect kids, and against them on everything else. They’ll allow it. THEY are now the party of reason, to each their own, and in a true clown world twist I would’ve never seen coming in 2006, they are now the party toward which reality has profound bias. Are they crazy in ways? Sure. Unscientific? Absolutely. But I don’t see them trying to take custody from parents who do not wish to have their children’s genitalia mutilated for the stochastic sexual gratification of adult trannies, nor do I see them standing in front of an image of a city burning to the ground and calling it a peaceful protest.


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 29, 2021)

Why would I say "critical race theory" when it's so much easier to say "Swalwell eats cum?"


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 29, 2021)

On a random note Ima post this song up in here.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 29, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Why would I say "critical race theory" when it's so much easier to say "Swalwell eats cum?"


I guess because "Swalwell eats cum" doesn't sell lots of paper for the MSM.


----------



## Livecorpse (Oct 29, 2021)

Honestly, I was pretty blackpilled about this election earlier this month, but I'm slowly and cautiously becoming a bit more optimistic. The fact that McAuliffe is hiring a Clintonista election lawyer shows, more than anything, that the dude is _afraid_. 

Youngkin has run a really smart campaign. I think keeping Trump at arm's length has taken some of the wind out of the Dem's 'HURR DRUMPF' strategy, and he really hit the jackpot making education the foremost issue, rather than COVID or BLM. McAuliffe really handed him a lot of ammo in that last debate.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Oct 29, 2021)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> Welp, now we’ve got multiple counts of a male student sexually assaulting other boys at a Loudoun Co middle school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, it's not just troons who do this kind of stuff, bigot.  That's why it is still okay to let boys in the girls' restroom.  A few girls getting raped is an acceptable price to pay for troon equality.



Trianon said:


> This is the email the school board sent out today about it:
> https://twitter.com/chrissyclark_/status/1453830527664934914
> 
> View attachment 2668877
> ...


My kid had a teacher that was arrested in an online pedophile sting.  They sent us an email saying an event had to be cancelled because the teacher had a "personal crisis".  Not once did they ever send out anything that addressed what happened or talk to any of the kids in the class to find out if there were other victims.  I had to read about it on the local news website.

They can't cover it up when they arrest an adult.  A student predator is worse because they can cover it up.  Just imagine how many other students out there might be too afraid or ashamed to come forward (especially given that everyone is calling out the dad's daughter for being slutty) and parents won't have any clue because they don't know the identity of the accused or if their kid has any classes with them.  It's shameful.  Even if the parents don't want to file formal charges, they'd still like to know so they could get their kid some counseling.  You don't have any right to keep that kind of information from parents.

I think protecting the identity of kids when they do non-violent stuff is fine.  You can do things like petty theft, vandalism, etc. and still turn out to be a decent human being someday when you grow up a little.  You should never be able to hide the identify of a kid who does a violent crime, though.  People have a right to know so they can keep their guard up when they are released at age 18.



Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> All this conviction from the Dems that there is not one single non-Republican out there who is responding to Youngkin recognizing their concerns who might take this statement from Swalwell as an accusation that they too are racists desperate to say “the n word,” and who will then have to consider that perhaps a whole lot of what the modern Dems put out is similarly untrue. And they’re not considering that when that happens en masse across a voting population, it’s what those in the business call a “game changer.”
> 
> At some point people were bound to decide it’s more important to protect their kids than to avoid Republican cooties, guys. We’ve heard it before and it’s boring. You overplayed your hand. We don’t want our kids radicalized to hate their families, their country, and themselves. We don’t want our kids taught that male and female are imaginary and they are required as part of the natural development of a human to begin considering during pre-K if they want to be a boy or a girl or neither. And we do not want our 8-yos taught what porn is, and what blowjobs and rimming are, and the argument that you HAVE to because they’re going to consume it anyway so best that you tell them? So if I am a responsible parent who keeps my child off the internet and away from this, you’re going to erase those efforts and remove their innocence yourselves?
> 
> ...


Totally agree. 

The last local election was the first time ever I voted Republican.  Sometimes I've voted 3rd party or written in a candidate as a protest vote, but I've never been willing to go full Republican until now.  I've had to admit that the crazy fundies weren't so crazy after all.  Slippery slope is real and somebody needs to stop it before it's too late (if it isn't already).  Some of the earlier liberal stuff (like gay rights) seemed harmless to me.  Of course they would stop there.  Anyone claiming it would open the gates to other degeneracy was just paranoid.  Boy was I wrong and I'm not too proud to admit that.

I don't even care about abortion rights anymore.  Maybe not being able to have an abortion will make young women (and men)-- who have access to lots of birth control options  -- make some responsible choices.  If you've had multiple abortions, the last one should probably include a hysterectomy to correct your terminal stupidity.  If you keep fathering kids you don't take care of, you ought to be snipped.

Feminism is dead now anyway.  Sex work is empowering?  Men can give birth?  Drag Queen story hour and male beauty gurus on YouTube teaching you how to look like a tranny?  No thank you.  At least old school patriarchy doesn't tell me they are better at being a woman than I am or that being a whore is a noble profession.

Dems don't support the working class anymore.  They don't support the First Amendment.  They don't support real women's rights.  They don't believe in a colorblind society and _equal _opportunity.  There's no reason for me to vote for them now and lots of reason for me to vote against them.  Hell, I'd even vote for Trump now instead of a Democrat.  That's how much they have driven me away from the party.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 29, 2021)

This election is Youngkin's to lose. Which means he will probably find a way to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory in true GOP fashion.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Oct 29, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> This election is Youngkin's to lose. Which means he will probably find a way to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory in true GOP fashion.


Yep.  He still has through the weekend and the first part of next week to give it away, and he will.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 29, 2021)

Livecorpse said:


> Honestly, I was pretty blackpilled about this election earlier this month, but I'm slowly and cautiously becoming a bit more optimistic. The fact that McAuliffe is hiring a Clintonista election lawyer shows, more than anything, that the dude is _afraid_.


McAuliffe was always part of Clinton-land. He probably would have been Hillary's veep choice if he didn't have that potential scandal break out in early 2016.


----------



## Back me up! (Oct 29, 2021)

Guys I don't think McAuliffe campaign is going that well . 


			https://twitter.com/holmes_reports/status/1454094826824212485
		



Even when the Dems have to create white supremacist false flag they include a minority and a woman.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 29, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> This election is Youngkin's to lose. Which means he will probably find a way to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory in true GOP fashion.


Youngkin's race to lose? McAuliffe has led in 90% of the polls and, let me remind you, non-Trump year polling has still proven to be largely accurate.


I'm not saying it's a done deal but I know which one I'd feel more comfortable putting money on.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Oct 29, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> Youngkin's race to lose? McAuliffe has led in 90% of the polls and, let me remind you, non-Trump year polling has still proven to be largely accurate.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's a done deal but I know which one I'd feel more comfortable putting money on.


Youngkin currently has a narrow lead though, and all the polls that show McAuliffe ahead only have him ahead by 1 point, well within the margin of error. I standby my opinion that the momentum in this race is on Youngkin's side, whether that will be enough to carry him across the finish line and past any Dem "electoral fortification" or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 29, 2021)

Mealy Mouth Spittle said:
			
		

> Dems don't support the working class anymore.



They _never _supported the "working" class. Ever. You may imagine that they did, and surely they did their best to lead the "working" class to that belief through manipulation & propaganda, but it is not and never has been true.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Oct 29, 2021)

Marc Elias isn't just any Clintonista lawyer, either. He's a hatchetman for Perkins-Coie and their top attack dog. I last saw him popping down to AZ to try and muddy the waters on the audit there.

Bringing him in doesn't say much about the Dems' confidence levels.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 29, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> Youngkin currently has a narrow lead though


In two polls. Out of 25. And one of them, the one that is giving him the average lead, is wildly out of step with all the others.

And that doesn't even include the poll that just dropped, the only one so far today, that shows McAuliffe up by one.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 29, 2021)

Capsaicin Addict said:


> Marc Elias isn't just any Clintonista lawyer, either. He's a hatchetman for Perkins-Coie and their top attack dog. I last saw him popping down to AZ to try and muddy the waters on the audit there.
> 
> Bringing him in doesn't say much about the Dems' confidence levels.


I guess Marc Elias will also bring a truckload of dead voters coming to vote as well.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Oct 29, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> In two polls. Out of 25. And one of them, the one that is giving him the average lead, is wildly out of step with all the others.
> 
> And that doesn't even include the poll that just dropped, the only one so far today, that shows McAuliffe up by one.


You do realize that the average of polls on the RCP site is based off of only the last month or so worth of polling for a reason, right? Also, McAuliffe being up by one or tied on polls that have a three to four points worth of margin of error when before he was ahead by something like five or six points is simply further proof to me that Youngkin is the one with the momentum here. Also that fox poll previously had McAuliffe ahead by five points, the fact that they are now showing Youngkin being ahead by any amount at all is even more proof that Youngkin has the momentum in this election.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Oct 29, 2021)

Statistically, this race is tied.

I‘m betting a few dollars on Youngkin, though. McAuliffe’s wearing the school board albatross while the Biden ship is well underwater.

Unless Ds make massive turnout on Election Day, the independents will swing it R. They’ve decided most Virginia elections—and right now they’re energized for Youngkin.

The early voting count is also good evidence. Dems aren‘t performing as projected for a D win.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 29, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> You do realize that the average of polls on the RCP site is based off of only the last month or so worth of polling for a reason, right? Also, McAuliffe being up by one or tied on polls that have a three to four points worth of margin of error when before he was ahead by something like five or six points is simply further proof to me that Youngkin is the one with the momentum here. Also that fox poll previously had McAuliffe ahead by five points, the fact that they are now showing Youngkin being ahead by any amount at all is even more proof that Youngkin has the momentum in this election.


If you go back only a full month its 8-1 McAuliffe (and 3 ties). I think they only count either 12 or 14 days but thats still a single Youngkin lead against a few ties and McAuliffe leads. I agree that Youngkin has momentum but I don't think he has enough. The specific reason is that a lot of NOVA is "inside the beltway" and thus ISTB issues that "real America" doesn't care about actually matter in that part of the state. I hope McAuliffe loses, but I don't think its going to happen. You also need to keep in mind that, due to mail in voting, a lot of people, specifically on McAuliffe's side, have already voted and its too late for them to change their minds or get discouraged and not show up. I follow DKE comments sections (a good place to listen to low level campaign staff gossip if you can shift through the cheerleading and delusional bullshit) and they say that they've started hitting their mailed ballot margins in NOVA and the Dem trending parts of central Virginia but might be having a little trouble in minority areas down-state. Its going to be up to Republicans to out-do them on election day.


----------



## Someone Awful (Oct 29, 2021)

Here's an interesting tidbit where Bob Beckel admitted in the 2014 Virginia Senate race that the votes would come in for the Democratic candidate.

This is in Fairfax county by the way.









						Bob Beckel Admits To Stealing VA Elections Live On Air | The Washington Pundit
					

Bob Beckel live on air during Fox News 2014 election night coverage admits to "holding back votes" when he used to work as a Democratic operative in Fairfax County to make sure "[the votes] will come




					rumble.com
				




Also bad news.

https://twitter.com/ProfMJCleveland/status/1454159768038354951?t=7J1TyDM1NRp0ODFXgtg_hA&s=19 (https://archive.md/b4RBx)


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Oct 29, 2021)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> View attachment 2670082
> View attachment 2670083


----------



## FunPosting101 (Oct 29, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> If you go back only a full month its 8-1 McAuliffe (and 3 ties). I think they only count either 12 or 14 days but thats still a single Youngkin lead against a few ties and McAuliffe leads. I agree that Youngkin has momentum but I don't think he has enough. The specific reason is that a lot of NOVA is "inside the beltway" and thus ISTB issues that "real America" doesn't care about actually matter in that part of the state. I hope McAuliffe loses, but I don't think its going to happen. You also need to keep in mind that, due to mail in voting, a lot of people, specifically on McAuliffe's side, have already voted and its too late for them to change their minds or get discouraged and not show up. I follow DKE comments sections (a good place to listen to low level campaign staff gossip if you can shift through the cheerleading and delusional bullshit) and they say that they've started hitting their mailed ballot margins in NOVA and the Dem trending parts of central Virginia but might be having a little trouble in minority areas down-state. Its going to be up to Republicans to out-do them on election day.


Interesting information, personally, I think the momentum that Youngkin has is enough to at least win the election, the fuckups with the handling of the school scandals in Loudon county are precisely the sort of thing that even the swamp critters in NOVA will get upset enough to either not vote for McAuliffe on election day(the early mail-in ballots that have been already cast are a different matter, ofc)or even vote for Youngkin. As for GOP turnout? I think it will be pretty high, since we're headed into the mid-terms and the desire to punish the Dems for their bullshit is growing.

Now my personal concern is what funny business the Dems in VA might try and pull, and if Youngkin can get enough turnout to make said funny business irrelevant. We'll see what happens in November, I'm not making any definitive calls either way.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 29, 2021)

You know what, I am changing my mind, there were several polls released today that haven't made it into the databases yet, multiple ones of which show Youngkin leads. DKE is also in full on fifty-fifty mode now and I'd also publicly rate it as a pure toss-up. Its extremely close and we don't know how turnout, already mailed ballots, late breaking issues (school stuff and today's tiki torch thing) are going to play out but its a pure tossup to me now.

If forced to choose, I'd still bet McAuliffe but thats because I am a massive pessimist (though there are also multiple reasons to say that either one has a secret edge.)


----------



## FunPosting101 (Oct 29, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> You know what, I am changing my mind, there were several polls released today that haven't made it into the databases yet, multiple ones of which show Youngkin leads. DKE is also in full on fifty-fifty mode now and I'd also publicly rate it as a pure toss-up. Its extremely close and we don't know how turnout, already mailed ballots, late breaking issues (school stuff and today's tiki torch thing) are going to play out but its a pure tossup to me now.
> 
> If forced to choose, I'd still bet McAuliffe but thats because I am a massive pessimist (though there are also multiple reasons to say that either one has a secret edge.)


Personally, I won't make an official call of this race either way, I underestimated Democrat "electoral fortification" in 2020, I don't want to make that mistake again. That said, this race is obviously in toss-up territory. My main takeaway from this election though is this: It should never have been this close to begin with, the fact that it is this close is really bad news for the Democrats in the coming mid-term elections.


----------



## Josterman (Oct 29, 2021)

https://twitter.com/TrumpJew2/status/1454148274319933448


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 29, 2021)

FWIW, here is the latest DKE comments section take on early voting per big/Dem county.







For those who aren't too familiar with VA counties, that means that the rich inner suburbs are over-performing in regards to EV, outer suburbs are middling and the black areas are underperforming. This does not, however, mean that all of those early votes are for Democrats, or that black voters will not show up on election day. Its just another set of tea leaves to try to parse through, filtered through the idea that "voting access", ostensibly for minorities, is actually used most often by rich, white do-good-ers.


----------



## Weppers (Oct 29, 2021)

The Lincoln Project: Statement from the Lincoln Project
					






					lincolnproject.us
				




The Lincoln Project seems to be claiming they pulled this stunt.



> “The Lincoln Project has run advertisements highlighting the hate unleashed in Charlottesville as well as Glenn Youngkin’s continued failure to denounce Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides.’ We will continue to draw this contrast in broadcast videos, on our social media platforms, and at Youngkin rallies.
> 
> “Today’s demonstration was our way of reminding Virginians what happened in Charlottesville four years ago, the Republican Party’s embrace of those values, and Glenn Youngkin’s failure to condemn it.
> 
> “The Youngkin campaign is enraged by our reminder of Charlottesville for one simple reason: Glenn Youngkin wants Virginians to forget that he is Donald Trump’s candidate.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Oct 29, 2021)

Weppers said:


> The Lincoln Project: Statement from the Lincoln Project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Yeah we pulled gayops, but it's fine because idk, Drumpf or something."


----------



## Gar For Archer (Oct 29, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> Personally, I won't make an official call of this race either way, I underestimated Democrat "electoral fortification" in 2020, I don't want to make that mistake again. That said, this race is obviously in toss-up territory. My main takeaway from this election though is this: It should never have been this close to begin with, the fact that it is this close is really bad news for the Democrats in the coming mid-term elections.


Agreed, the fact that we’re able to even sit here and have a serious discussion about whether or not Youngkin will win shows a major change in trajectory for Virginia.


----------



## Hippopatumus (Oct 29, 2021)

Weppers said:


> The Lincoln Project: Statement from the Lincoln Project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhhhhhh huhhhhhhh

Boy I guess that just wraps it up like a burrito then huh? Just some discredited (read: used up) brand taking even more heat then? Okay wrap it up guys, it's over.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hippopatumus said:


> Uhhhhhhhh huhhhhhhh
> 
> Boy I guess that just wraps it up like a burrito then huh? Just some discredited (read: used up) brand taking even more heat then? Okay wrap it up guys, it's over.


Nothing to see here I mean it's not like all 5 of the people involved had nothing to do with the Lincoln Project and were active members of the VA DNC

I MEAN NOTHING TO SEE HERE, JUST EVIL REPUBLICAN INFIGHTING, GOT IT?

NO MORE QUESTIONS PLEBIANS QUESTIONS ARE FOR WRONGTHINKERS YOU'RE NOT A WRONGTHINKER ARE YOU?


----------



## Tour of Italy (Oct 29, 2021)

Imagine being so fucking devoid of common sense that you think this is a good idea. In the age of social media. 

These are low level DPVA staffers, but still. I cannot fathom the type of mindless creature that would go along with something like this thinking it would help in any way.


----------



## Rykel22 (Oct 29, 2021)

The worse part(for them) is at least two of them had easily found twitter profiles that marked them as Dem operatives. Too much ego, too little IQ.


----------



## NEETzsche (Oct 29, 2021)

Calling it now. Youngkin "loses." We don't have real elections anymore.


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 29, 2021)

NEETzsche said:


> Calling it now. Youngkin "loses." We don't have real elections anymore.


Either way, nobody believes in elections anymore.


----------



## George Lucas (Oct 29, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> HE WANTS TO SAY THE N-WORD
> View attachment 2668984



‘We feel like he said the N-word and that’s enough.’


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Oct 29, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> HE WANTS TO SAY THE N-WORD
> View attachment 2668984


Never forget that this faggot wants to nuke gun owners.


----------



## George Lucas (Oct 29, 2021)

Trianon said:


> This is the email the school board sent out today about it:
> https://twitter.com/chrissyclark_/status/1453830527664934914
> 
> View attachment 2668877
> ...



Who wants to bet the kid who did this wet the bed and tortured animals when he was younger?



Back me up! said:


> https://twitter.com/holmes_reports/status/1454094826824212485
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do the torches mean? Are they gonna have a tiki party?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 29, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> FWIW, here is the latest DKE comments section take on early voting per big/Dem county.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670396
> ...


The black vote may be decisive. The dems always take them for granted but the forced vaccines are not playing well with them.


----------



## Back me up! (Oct 29, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> Who wants to bet the kid who did this wet the bed and tortured animals when he was younger?
> 
> 
> 
> What do the torches mean? Are they gonna have a tiki party?


Its a reference to Charlottesville, Va about 4 years ago where a bunch of far right people showed up with tiki torches and marched. A woman got run over and it really fucked up VA R's for a little bit.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 29, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> The black vote may be decisive. The dems always take them for granted but the forced vaccines are not playing well with them.


If I remember correctly, the hispanics are also vaccine hesitant.  I wonder if the hispanic community in Virginia is important as well?


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Oct 29, 2021)

Its my personal opinion that the Democrats have been emboldened by the success of the Biden...program.

I'd say we're going to see a...surprising, even shocking, up-swing in Democratic voters turning out.  Mostly via mail in ballot of course.  And the mid-terms will show a very untypically strong democrat turn out again via mail in ballots.

Unless the GoP can actually pin down the malfeasance by finding some indisputable evidence (lol, good luck with that) we're going to see a three decade or longer run of sweeping Democratic victory's in formerly red districts all powered by large surplus (like that Nevada district that had 110% of its votes cast) of mail in ballots.

By the will of the people of course. 

The mid-terms won't trend like most folks think...I'm betting on a democratic surge hold the House and taking Congress.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Oct 29, 2021)

Not really interested in this because cheating but... why aren't governor incumbents in Virginia allowed to have consecutive terms in office, anyway? Seems gamey.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 29, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Its my personal opinion that the Democrats have been emboldened by the success of the Biden...program.
> 
> I'd say we're going to see a...surprising, even shocking, up-swing in Democratic voters turning out.  Mostly via mail in ballot of course.  And the mid-terms will show a very untypically strong democrat turn out again via mail in ballots.


I think the Rep. voters and independents voters should vote by mail in ballot as well just to piss off Dems. After all, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.

That's if the dead people don't come voting.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Oct 29, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> Even when the Dems have to create white supremacist false flag they include a minority and a woman.


Actually, now that you mention minority supporters, there's a kind of funny thing about that. People have mostly been talking about the governors race, but the top of the ticket on both sides is a bit interesting. .

Here's the top three on the Democrat ticket:

For Governor Terry R. McAuliffe


Spoiler









Relatively rich white guy, been involved in politics for at least 20 years.

For Lieutenant Governor Hala S. Ayala


Spoiler








Daughter of an El Salvador immigrant, fairly mixed ancestry but basically a white hispanic woman. No real wealth in her background, was one of the state's many federal employees before she got into politics a few years ago.

For Attorney General Mark R. Herring


Spoiler








A white guy, a lawyer and a bit of a career politician.

So a rich white guy, an average white guy, and a hispanic woman who is the daughter of an immigrant.

Here's the top three for the Republican ticket:

For Governor Glenn A. Youngkin


Spoiler








A rich white guy, just getting involved in politics.

For Lieutenant Governor Winsome E. Sears


Spoiler








Jamaican immigrant brought over by her father when she a child, been involved in politics on and off over the last 20 years.

for Attorney General Jason S. Miyares


Spoiler








Son of a Cuban immigrant, so a white hispanic guy. Got involved in politics several years ago.

So one rich white guy, one immigrant black woman, and one hispanic guy who is the son of an immigrant.

So while this does appear to be the Democrats attempting a weird "Remember Charlottesville" stunt, it really shouldn't be surprising to see a women or a black guy among the Republican supporters. The top of the Republican ticket actually has the minority and immigrant advantage over the top of the Democrat ticket.

Now, I have no idea how these other two races are going, but this also might help explain why the Democrats screaming "white supremacy" hasn't been very effective in this race.



raspberry mocha said:


> why aren't governor incumbents in Virginia allowed to have consecutive terms in office, anyway? Seems gamey.


Old state constitution decisions made by people that distrusted the idea of a powerful governor hanging around for multiple terms. Combined with inertia, and the lack of any real pressure for a change.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Oct 29, 2021)

I have to say I really don't want Youngkin to win. I don't think Conservatism Inc. would normally care if he did lose. But I feel like they do care right now because they're treating it as a test to see if things are getting back to normal. After what happened with Georgia and January 6th they want to be reassured that people on the right are never going to challenge their authority again.


----------



## Oxous (Oct 29, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I think the Rep. voters and independents voters should vote by mail in ballot as well just to piss off Dems. After all, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.


It does appear that the Republicans are early voting more than they usually do. The Dems have a 16% lead in the early vote (56.8% vs. 40.8%) but that's a narrower gap than it usually is. As for mail-in by itself, Democrats make up 75% of those votes. Not very surprising.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Oct 29, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> I have to say I really don't want Youngkin to win. I don't think Conservatism Inc. would normally care if he did lose. But I feel like they do care right now because they're treating it as a test to see if things are getting back to normal. After what happened with Georgia and January 6th they want to be reassured that people on the right are never going to challenge their authority again.



Why yes, let VA get rolled over and become the California of the East-Coast like the dems so desperately crave.  WTF is wrong with you dumb faggot.

McAuliffe pals around with the schoolboard that covered up the rape, you goddamn mong.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 29, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> I have to say I really don't want Youngkin to win. I don't think Conservatism Inc. would normally care if he did lose. But I feel like they do care right now because they're treating it as a test to see if things are getting back to normal. After what happened with Georgia and January 6th they want to be reassured that people on the right are never going to challenge their authority again.


He's got Trump's repeated endorsement and is campaigning again woke schools, literally no reason to want a Dem win.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Oct 29, 2021)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Why yes, let VA get rolled over and become the California of the East-Coast like the dems so desperately crave.  WTF is wrong with you dumb faggot.





whatever I feel like said:


> He's got Trump's repeated endorsement and is campaigning again woke schools, literally no reason to want a Dem win.


I'm sure Youngkin is going to implement all the changes needed to save Virginia. He surely is not just talking a tough game during a campaign that he later will back off of in office the way millions of politicians before him have.


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 29, 2021)

raspberry mocha said:


> Not really interested in this because cheating but... why aren't governor incumbents in Virginia allowed to have consecutive terms in office, anyway? Seems gamey.


Been a thing since 1830.


----------



## jje100010001 (Oct 30, 2021)

Uh oh!









			https://twitter.com/johncardillo/status/1454150520181043203


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Oct 30, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> I'm sure Youngkin is going to implement all the changes needed to save Virginia. He surely is not just talking a tough game during a campaign that he later will back off of in office the way millions of politicians before him have.



Better than just throwing the struggling state to the enemy like some sort of buck broken nigger. You talk like a faggot-ass shill so maybe you should just fuck off.


----------



## MuhCree (Oct 30, 2021)

Why do feds need to feel required to enter the state of Virginia dressed as wiggers every half decade? I thought the fact we had Chris Chan here meant we were cursed enough. I also openly expect the media, leftist grifters, and general democrat population here to completely ignore it unless McAwful loses. Then they may just wag their fingers at the VAdems being so brazen in being caught as actors.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Oct 30, 2021)

Why didnt all those red counties leave? Quit whining and join WV FFS, even if you win this election the dems clearly have their fingers deep in the state.


----------



## Trianon (Oct 30, 2021)

Someone Awful said:


> Here's an interesting tidbit where Bob Beckel admitted in the 2014 Virginia Senate race that the votes would come in for the Democratic candidate.
> 
> This is in Fairfax county by the way.
> 
> ...


Heard they are already refiling from someone "with standing." God, I hope I never hear that word again.

This case is about Fairfax being lax with social security numbers, so hopefully it will get through. 



raspberry mocha said:


> Not really interested in this because cheating but... why aren't governor incumbents in Virginia allowed to have consecutive terms in office, anyway? Seems gamey.


It's been part of our constitution since 1830, and since then, we have only ever had two governors who got another term down the road. We apparently added the one-term limit because we just hate royals and associated "governors" with royals. I like that it creates turnover, but it is weird that it only applies to the governor and not lt. gov. or attorney general. Mark Herring is the current AG and I hate that he gets to run again.



DNA_JACKED said:


> Why didnt all those red counties leave? Quit whining and join WV FFS, even if you win this election the dems clearly have their fingers deep in the state.


Oh, they're thinking about it. The invitation was offered, and when Northam was pushing for more gun control, a whole bunch of counties told him to fuck himself.


----------



## LillWeeb (Oct 30, 2021)

Trianon said:


> Heard they are already refiling from someone "with standing." God, I hope I never hear that word again.
> 
> This case is about Fairfax being lax with social security numbers, so hopefully it will get through.
> 
> ...


I would rather they form a whole new state and not give dems more power in the senate.


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 30, 2021)

I would rather the communists be brought to justice.


----------



## Corette (Oct 30, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> Guys I don't think McAuliffe campaign is going that well .
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/holmes_reports/status/1454094826824212485
> ...


Imagine being one of those poor fools that took part on this operation and trying to have career in politics after this.
People will go: "Oooh. I remember him. He carried tiki-torch in that horrible Unite the Right -thingy. Nazi-is killed people there."


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 30, 2021)

Corette said:


> Imagine being one of those poor fools that took part on this operation and trying to have career in politics after this.
> People will go: "Oooh. I remember him. He carried tiki-torch in that horrible Unite the Right -thingy. Nazi-is killed people there."


Imagine being so stupid you try to have a career in politics.


----------



## Back me up! (Oct 30, 2021)

Lol and now there is a creditable ISIS threat to NoVA malls from some Afghan refuguee's that got shipped to the area. 

So to summaries Terry campaign for the last week:

Confirmed that the Loudoun School Board covered up a rape -> caught with a white supremacist false flag -> terrorist attack warning cause of Joe Biden. 

Lets see what the rest of the weekend brings!


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 30, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> I'm sure Youngkin is going to implement all the changes needed to save Virginia. He surely is not just talking a tough game during a campaign that he later will back off of in office the way millions of politicians before him have.


The only change that can save Virginia is to give Alexandria City and Arlington County back to Washington DC. Beyond that breaking up the State may be preferable. Everyone but Hampton Roads and NOVA go join West Virginia. Let them have their State where boys in skirts can rape 13 years Olds in public school bathrooms with a overweaning welfare state presided over by a Clinton creature.

I don't know who these people are, but they sure as he'll ain't Virginians.

In other news, former governor Wilder, who is Virginia's first black governor, has put Mcauliff and Northam on blast. Hoo, boy must be liberating to be old.


----------



## Commander X (Oct 30, 2021)

I can't believe these guys showed up to the Youngkin rally. Disgusting. He should drop out immediately.


----------



## MuhCree (Oct 30, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> The only change that can save Virginia is to give Alexandria City and Arlington County back to Washington DC. Beyond that breaking up the State may be preferable. Everyone but Hampton Roads and NOVA go join West Virginia. Let them have their State where boys in skirts can rape 13 years Olds in public school bathrooms with a overweaning welfare state presided over by a Clinton creature.
> 
> I don't know who these people are, but they sure as he'll ain't Virginians.
> 
> In other news, former governor Wilder, who is Virginia's first black governor, has put Mcauliff and Northam on blast. Hoo, boy must be liberating to be old.


Wilder's old and out of politics so he has nothing to lose at this point. Would be hilarious to see what this impact will have in NoVA and the self hating whiteoids in the cities if this was a regular election and not the press P to print more ballots kind of election. The moment I saw articles saying we won't know who wins the election same day is just giving me flashbacks again.


----------



## silverstacks (Oct 30, 2021)

Someone Awful said:


> Here's an interesting tidbit where Bob Beckel admitted in the 2014 Virginia Senate race that the votes would come in for the Democratic candidate.
> 
> This is in Fairfax county by the way.
> 
> ...



This made me curious and I found that apparently it wasn't even the first time Bob Beckel had bragged about stealing an election on that channel.  The article below is from *September of 2012* in a newspaper called "Foster's Daily Democrat" and I guess they took it down recently because the original link gives an error but I was still able to archive Goolag's latest cache.

Anyway it looks like Fox News Channel has been openly mocking its own audience even longer than I was aware.









						Beckel brags about stealing elections - *GJ_FOSTERS_OPINION_COMMENT -…
					

archived 30 Oct 2021 17:42:54 UTC




					archive.md
				




*Beckel brags about stealing elections*

Posted Sep 12, 2012 at 3:15 AM

You just can’t make this stuff up, and you would think that someone who actually was engaged in stealing elections would actually remain quiet about it.

That wasn’t the case last night.

On the Hannity show on Fox News Channel, Fox paid spokesman and longtime Democrat operative (remember how he helped Walter Mondale to victory in one of 50 states in 1984) Bob Beckel actually boasted about how in the past he used to rig elections.

Perhaps he was joking, but there was no indication to that effect as Beckel responded to how Democrats could have assured they obtained their necessary two-thirds to suspend the rules regarding God and Jerusalem at last week’s convention in Charlotte.

Beckel boasted that the way it was done when he was involved in the past was for the mikes to be turned down when the no’s were called and for the mikes to be turned up when you the yeses were called.

At last, we learn how Bob Beckel has been operating all these years, cheating pure and simple.

Inquiring minds want to know how many votes Beckel actually stole by this tactic.

Inquiring minds want to know if in fact this is how Mondale won the nomination.

This confession (or boast) by Beckel is the best evidence yet for those who ask that roll call votes be taken.

When you can’t trust the call of the chair on an important voice vote, our democracy means nothing. When certain operatives are actually going out of their way to cheat with amplification techniques, our democracy is hopeless, at least when Bob Beckel is in the wings.

If what Beckel says is true, he should be fired by Fox News. In fact, he should be investigated for criminal charges.

No wonder people have so little faith in our democracy with hacks like Beckel still on the scene.

By the way, the Democratic convention apparently required a photo ID for delegates to get in. Polls show at least three out of four Americans favor some type of ID for voting — I showed mine when I voted at Ward 8 in Manchester earlier this morning. However, Democrats continue to fight against this popular initiative at the same time they require ID from their own delegates. Apparently getting into a convention where Beckel says more cheating should be involved is more important than casting an honest ballot.

I repeat.

You just can’t make this stuff up.

Memo to Rupert Murdock — if your News Channel is to retain any credibility, it’s time to fire Beckel, the master of Minnesota!

At the very least, Beckel’s four colleagues on Five should ask him how often he cheated when he was given the opportunity.

As I wrote yesterday, when New Hampshire House Speaker Bill O’Brien fudged a voice vote and wouldn’t allow a roll call, I called him out. Democrats need to be called out as well when they cheat, especially when they admit to cheating.

State Rep. Steve Vaillancourt
R-Manchester


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Oct 30, 2021)

DNA_JACKED said:


> Why didnt all those red counties leave? Quit whining and join WV FFS, even if you win this election the dems clearly have their fingers deep in the state.


Because that's not really a thing. There's no law and little precedent that would allow for it. Theoretically if the counties hold a referendum and a super majority of the population agreed, and super majority of both states' legislatures approved it could be done, or it could take a referendum of both states as a whole agreeing to make it stick. So while it theoretically can be done, in practice it'd require massive public support to pull off, including the approval of some of the very people that they're trying to say "fuck off" to. Said support likely doesn't exist. 

Beyond that, West Virginia is poor as fuck, and the Virginia counties that'd be looking to leave are from the poorer parts of the state. So it would not be to their financial benefit to leave as they'd lose the benefits of revenue from the richer parts of the state, and WV wouldn't have anywhere near comparable revenue to make up for it.


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 30, 2021)

Those "poor parts" also have fewer urban welfare sinks.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 30, 2021)

Are there any more polls coming out before election day, or no because weekend?


----------



## Trianon (Oct 30, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> Are there any more polls coming out before election day, or no because weekend?


I believe Quinnipiac is still coming.


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Oct 30, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> Are there any more polls coming out before election day, or no because weekend?





Trianon said:


> I believe Quinnipiac is still coming.


McAuliffe just got a surge in the latest poll.


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 30, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> Are there any more polls coming out before election day, or no because weekend?


Well  maybe we find somebody who is behind the PPD locals paywall to keep us uptodate with the best Pollsters numbers.


----------



## Trianon (Oct 30, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Well  maybe we find somebody who is behind the PPD locals paywall to keep us uptodate with the best Pollsters numbers.


Oh, he finished. He got Youngkin +3. 49.5% to 46.5%. He said McAuliffe could win, but his path is getting smaller and literally just depends on cranking out diehard Dems. He's lost independents permanently. 


			https://application.marketsight.com/app/ItemView.aspx?SharedFor=director%40bigdatapoll.com&SharedBy=34090&id=602f4a66-0a04-4d31-83bd-add0001058ff


----------



## Sailor (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm no Yank, but what I do know about American politics is that the democrats cheat. A lot. I'm not even in the country and 2020 was easily the biggest fraud shit I have ever seen. I bet that the democrats will cheat again. They have a lot to lose on this state and the democrats in charge now are extremely stupid and emotional.

I hope that they do cheat their way to a victory. Normie Parents will wake up to the fact that the school district will continue to brain wash their children, take them out or put their energy into something more productive and do something. If the republicans win the parents will go right back to sleep and allow a "conservative" to allow the school board to teach the same crap that was used to brain wash their children five years ago instead.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Oct 30, 2021)

Trianon said:


> Oh, he finished. He got Youngkin +3. 49.5% to 46.5%. He said McAuliffe could win, but his path is getting smaller and literally just depends on cranking out diehard Dems. He's lost independents permanently.
> 
> 
> https://application.marketsight.com/app/ItemView.aspx?SharedFor=director%40bigdatapoll.com&SharedBy=34090&id=602f4a66-0a04-4d31-83bd-add0001058ff


you just have to wait for the massive airdrop of %100 blue votes that happens at midnight every election.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Oct 30, 2021)

Sailor said:


> I hope that they do cheat their way to a victory.


They’re going to do exactly that.


----------



## Scale Smerch (Oct 30, 2021)

Juan's Sombrero said:


> McAuliffe just got a surge in the latest poll.





Stoneheart said:


> Well  maybe we find somebody who is behind the PPD locals paywall to keep us uptodate with the best Pollsters numbers.


You can basically ignore any mainstream media poll at this point, they're going to show McAuliffe up because it's all push polling. This race is a statistical dead heat and it comes down entirely to who turns out on Tuesday.

As for Baris IIRC he's not releasing anything else, but had Youngkin up ~2% (which must be remembered is within MOE). The main takeaway is that Youngkin has the momentum, McAuliffe has been grasping for anything to get off the education issue but has failed in attempts - and there's no time left to do it now. Couple it with the low early and mail-in votes and we're definitely looking at a fun Tuesday evening.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Oct 30, 2021)

Sailor said:


> I hope that they do cheat their way to a victory. Normie Parents will wake up to the fact that the school district will continue to brain wash their children, take them out or put their energy into something more productive and do something. If the republicans win the parents will go right back to sleep and allow a "conservative" to allow the school board to teach the same crap that was used to brain wash their children five years ago instead.


----------



## Sailor (Oct 30, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


>


Yeah, you're probably right there, Buddy. But we're going to get that with the Republicans anyway. It'll just take longer.


----------



## Scale Smerch (Oct 30, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> you just have to wait for the massive airdrop of %100 blue votes that happens at midnight every election.





Lorne Armstrong said:


> They’re going to do exactly that.


There will certainly be, but it's going to be harder this time. 2020 worked so well because of the large unrestricted mail-in vote number (see California's recall shenanigans for how this functions). This time there's 300-400k mail-in votes vs. over 1 million last year, which when combined with Virginia being mail-in on request only severely limits what can be done - i.e. if the ballots weren't requested they cannot be used thanks to all that added paperwork. Any potential fraud must therefore rely on in-person votes, and thanks to the eager Republican poll watching operation that's going to be a bitch to pull off.

I have no expectation Youngkin will actually pull this off, but there's enough factors at work this time that I expect it will be a largely honest election. In either case we'll know how well that prediction holds based on the Republican response to any 4am ballot drop.


----------



## Sailor (Oct 30, 2021)

Scale Smerch said:


> There will certainly be, but it's going to be harder this time. 2020 worked so well because of the large unrestricted mail-in vote number (see California's recall shenanigans for how this functions). This time there's 300-400k mail-in votes vs. over 1 million last year, which when combined with Virginia being mail-in on request only severely limits what can be done - i.e. if the ballots weren't requested they cannot be used thanks to all that added paperwork. Any potential fraud must therefore rely on in-person votes, and thanks to the eager Republican poll watching operation that's going to be a bitch to pull off.
> 
> I have no expectation Youngkin will actually pull this off, but there's enough factors at work this time that I expect it will be a largely honest election. In either case we'll know how well that prediction holds based on the Republican response to any 4am ballot drop.


This is the state at created Chris Chan and Ralph, like some backwards Garden of Eden. 

We can pray for the best out come, but democrats now are too stupid and emotional now to hold themselves back from cheating. It would be the best tactical move NOT to cheat and let the Republicans have this. That would be the smart thing to do. But already we've seen them try and do retarded gay ops with a diverse cast playing crazy white terrorists outside Youngkin's van. Modern dems are so obsessed with Nazi hunting that they'd rather let themselves be obviously caught committing voter fraud


----------



## Yuri_ (Oct 30, 2021)

silverstacks said:


> You just can’t make this stuff up, and you would think that someone who actually was engaged in stealing elections would actually remain quiet about it.



When you have all the powerful agencies on your side, what exactly do you fear?


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 30, 2021)

chyron writers are some of the hardest working people in the toughest neighborhoods


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Oct 30, 2021)

Will be stolen the night of the election.

A Gorillion mail-in votes will come out of thin air and McCauliffe will pull ahead by a handfull of votes.

Honestly i dont know why the GOP isn't invested in cheating like the Dem's are. Voting is literally Kabuki in 2021

The only states that fair elections happen are ones like florida where they pull the plug on these massive urban area's that just wait for everyone else to see how many votes they need to fake


----------



## Trianon (Oct 30, 2021)

Sailor said:


> This is the state at created Chris Chan and Ralph, like some backwards Garden of Eden.
> 
> We can pray for the best out come, but democrats now are too stupid and emotional now to hold themselves back from cheating. It would be the best tactical move NOT to cheat and let the Republicans have this. That would be the smart thing to do. But already we've seen them try and do exceptional gay ops with a diverse cast playing crazy white terrorists outside Youngkin's van. Modern dems are so obsessed with Nazi hunting that they'd rather let themselves be obviously caught committing voter fraud


Best case is they can't hold back from trying to cheat and get caught because they have more eyes on them now. Whew.


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Oct 30, 2021)

I got this on my YouTube feed just now before posting this.


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 30, 2021)

A new path of niggerdom

As a racist, I refuse to vote for Youngkin


----------



## Yuri_ (Oct 30, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Honestly i dont know why the GOP isn't invested in cheating like the Dem's are


Because they can't pull it off. The GOP doesn't have all in the institutions in their pocket to assist and protect them. If dems suspected actual cheating, the unified media+fbi+cia would be doing everything in their power to prove the foul play that took place.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 30, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Will be stolen the night of the election.
> 
> A Gorillion mail-in votes will come out of thin air and McCauliffe will pull ahead by a handfull of votes.
> 
> ...


All the Democrat's need to do to throw an election is one or two corrupt people in a county with 600,000 people in it magically finding 7,000 more votes like a fucking Christmas miracle.

This is alot harder to do in rural bumfuckistan where the entire population of the county is around 7,000.

And youngkin is smart to go after the black vote. They are big mad about the Vaccine mandates and the boss man himself, Wilder, has openly asked wtf Mcauliff and his Toady Northam have actually DONE for the black voters. Not fucking much.

It also needs to be pointed out that the surge of illegal migration is hitting the black community hard. Alot of the non criminal entry level jobs are getting taken by illegals, while even the criminal jobs are being taken by them too. It's absolutely impossible for an upstanding black man to have a solid hustle without some beaner from Nicaragua taking up space.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Oct 30, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> And youngkin is smart to go after the black vote. They are big mad about the Vaccine mandates and the boss man himself, Wilder, has openly asked wtf Mcauliff and his Toady Northam have actually DONE for the black voters. Not fucking much.
> 
> It also needs to be pointed out that the surge of illegal migration is hitting the black community hard. Alot of the non criminal entry level jobs are getting taken by illegals, while even the criminal jobs are being taken by them too. It's absolutely impossible for an upstanding black man to have a solid hustle without some beaner from Nicaragua taking up space.


That's been the case forever though. Overall, blacks lack significant introspection ability so they can really only just go on whoever screams FUCK WHITEY the loudest, and you can't scream that any louder than the dems. Even with team blue doing buttfuck nothing for them, they still vote 90-95+% Dem in every area of the country. 

There's no point in doing anything for blacks because their vote is locked to one side and it literally does not matter what you do for them or to them.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Oct 30, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> All the Democrat's need to do to throw an election is one or two corrupt people in a county with 600,000 people in it magically finding 7,000 more votes like a fucking Christmas miracle.
> 
> This is alot harder to do in rural bumfuckistan where the entire population of the county is around 7,000.
> 
> ...


Finally a GOP member says the silent part out loud. Imagine if republicans started regularly doing that in debates and on national TV, then began highlighting how bad blacks had done under dems the last 20 years. 


Rusty Crab said:


> That's been the case forever though. Overall, blacks lack significant introspection ability so they can really only just go on whoever screams FUCK WHITEY the loudest, and you can't scream that any louder than the dems. Even with team blue doing buttfuck nothing for them, they still vote 90-95+% Dem in every area of the country.
> 
> There's no point in doing anything for blacks because their vote is locked to one side and it literally does not matter what you do for them or to them.


Even if they cannot win over the black vote, if they can wake up enough blacks to how shitty the dems are and convince them NOT to vote instead, it'll hammer the democrats numbers. Just reducing the black vote by 5-7% would be enough to sway many city and state elections, the margins are that slim.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 30, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> A new path of niggerdom
> 
> As a racist, I refuse to vote for Youngkin


I don't know man, I thought the same thing but then Youngkin had the black guy with the tiki torch in front of his bus which changed my mind.


Yuri_ said:


> Because they can't pull it off. The GOP doesn't have all in the institutions in their pocket to assist and protect them. If dems suspected actual cheating, the unified media+fbi+cia would be doing everything in their power to prove the foul play that took place.


GOP can cheat and win if their candidate is glowie approved like Bush was in 2000.


Rusty Crab said:


> That's been the case forever though. Overall, blacks lack significant introspection ability so they can really only just go on whoever screams FUCK WHITEY the loudest, and you can't scream that any louder than the dems. Even with team blue doing buttfuck nothing for them, they still vote 90-95+% Dem in every area of the country.
> 
> There's no point in doing anything for blacks because their vote is locked to one side and it literally does not matter what you do for them or to them.


Yes and no. Trump won the highest percentage of the black vote since Richard Nixon in 1960 (who also got an election stolen from him courtesy of corrupt urban Democrats) which is a couple percent higher than previous Republicans. Granted, that may be because Trump's name was on all the free money being sent to Americans that year, but it does seem like the leftoid agenda is running into roadblocks in the black community. They don't want to defund the police, they don't want vaccine mandates, they don't want none of that wypipo shit. They might love riots and free Nikes, but they don't like the people behind the riots.


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 31, 2021)

Reminder that fhe negro vote is why all the Southern states flipped Red after the conquest, and later only Jim Crow kept the Democrats in office.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Oct 31, 2021)

DNA_JACKED said:


> Even if they cannot win over the black vote, if they can wake up enough blacks to how shitty the dems are and convince them NOT to vote instead, it'll hammer the democrats numbers. Just reducing the black vote by 5-7% would be enough to sway many city and state elections, the margins are that slim.


That's a fair point that it can suppress turnout. Ive just never seen any evidence of them flipping in meaningful numbers.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 31, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> That's a fair point that it can suppress turnout. Ive just never seen any evidence of them flipping in meaningful numbers.


Republicans need to come up with a decent welfare program (read, not stupid, like the one that exists now or what progressives want) while targeting their social conservatism, worries over illegal immigration/Hispanic gangbangers popping up in their hoods, and successfully blaming decades of Democrat corruption for why their hoods are so shit. But that's just my fantasy version of the Republicans I'd proudly vote for and campaign for, not the IRL Republicans who I'd never vote for because they're fucking shit except for in very close races like this or for very local things (give me the most anti-big government sheriff possible please).

In reality we'll just have to see if the trends continue from 2020 that the Republicans are winning minority voters in Hispanic areas and even black areas (i.e. Trump's share of the black vote). The GOP certainly is banking on it based on how many "black conservatives" keep popping up and getting airtime and Trump saying over and over "highest black employment rate ever" and stuff.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 31, 2021)

Sorry if someone else already posted it but looks like the MSM will have to protect McAuliffe's closet now then someone founded some hidden skeletons.








						'Terry McAuliffe's Comms Guy Kinda Sounds Like a Racist': Spokesman For Virginia's Dem Gubernatorial Candidate Outed For Using Variant of 'N Word' in Tweets
					

More bad news for McAuliffe.




					conservativebrief.com
				






> A spokesman for Democratic Virginia gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe is being ripped over “racist” tweets including a slang version of the ‘N-word.’
> 
> Renzo Olivari, who has also worked on the Joe Biden and Kamala Harris presidential campaigns, was busted for tweets sent in 2012 that have since been deleted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rusty Crab (Oct 31, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Sorry if someone else already posted it but looks like the MSM will have to protect McAuliffe's closet now then someone founded some hidden skeletons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm offended because hows a nigga mutilate "nigga" that bad


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 31, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Sorry if someone else already posted it but looks like the MSM will have to protect McAuliffe's closet now then someone founded some hidden skeletons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I despise going back 10 fucking years to find something someone said as a joke in order to smear them, the democrats really have no room to complain here. What's good for the goose, glass houses, etc


----------



## Livecorpse (Oct 31, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> All the Democrat's need to do to throw an election is one or two corrupt people in a county with 600,000 people in it magically finding 7,000 more votes like a fucking Christmas miracle.
> 
> This is alot harder to do in rural bumfuckistan where the entire population of the county is around 7,000.
> 
> ...



Also, worth noting the third party candidate, Princess Blanding, is a hardcore racial/economic justice black liberation type (link here, archive here). If she peels a chunk of voters off the more establishment candidates, whose campaign do you think she's gonna be hitting?


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 31, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> That's been the case forever though. Overall, blacks lack significant introspection ability so they can really only just go on whoever screams FUCK WHITEY the loudest, and you can't scream that any louder than the dems. Even with team blue doing buttfuck nothing for them, they still vote 90-95+% Dem in every area of the country.
> 
> There's no point in doing anything for blacks because their vote is locked to one side and it literally does not matter what you do for them or to them.


Black women are 95-5 Dem.  Black men are only 80-20 Dem.  That's a lot, but I think it's reasonable to get black men up to 25-30%, and that would be an absolute disaster for the Dems if black men were suddenly only 3-to-1 in their favor.

Also as posted above, it would also be a disaster for Dems if black people as a whole just stopped showing up to vote at all.


----------



## Sailor (Oct 31, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> Black women are 95-5 Dem.  Black men are only 80-20 Dem.  That's a lot, but I think it's reasonable to get black men up to 25-30%, and that would be an absolute disaster for the Dems if black men were suddenly only 3-to-1 in their favor.
> 
> Also as posted above, it would also be a disaster for Dems if black people as a whole just stopped showing up to vote at all.


Leave them to their demons. As much as Null retardly snarls at working class Englishmen, at least they walked away from Labour the moment they knew they meant nothing to them


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 31, 2021)

If working class Englishmen don't deserve to be snarled at, why do they have no rights?


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 31, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> Black women are 95-5 Dem.  Black men are only 80-20 Dem.  That's a lot, but I think it's reasonable to get black men up to 25-30%, and that would be an absolute disaster for the Dems if black men were suddenly only 3-to-1 in their favor.
> 
> Also as posted above, it would also be a disaster for Dems if black people as a whole just stopped showing up to vote at all.


Black men are easier to get to vote Republican, because they like guns and hate bitchy feminists. Black women are IIRC the only demographic that are in favor of gun control (black men and all other demographics of men are in favor of gun rights, white women and other demographics of women are narrowly in favor of gun rights). However, black women do seem to respond positively toward public safety/law and order campaigns that clean up crime from their neighborhoods which is why "defund the police" could theoretically bite the Democrats in the ass.


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 31, 2021)

"Defund the police" is pushefld by black criminals and white liberals who think black criminals represent thr average black voter.

It would be more racist if it wasn't just that thr only blacks willing to associate with the sort of liberals who think that way are the scummiest sort of people.  If every bkack person you met was a race-grifting hood, you'd come to think of blacks as all being that way.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 31, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> "Defund the police" is pushefld by black criminals and white liberals who think black criminals represent thr average black voter.
> 
> It would be more racist if it wasn't just that thr only blacks willing to associate with the sort of liberals who think that way are the scummiest sort of people.  If every bkack person you met was a race-grifting hood, you'd come to think of blacks as all being that way.


These white liberals should go more often in South Chicago, Camden or East St. Louis, lol or they should be forced to see that decade old documentary that have still relevant parts.









On the other hand, I don't want to imagine how many generations black people wasted by still voting Dems after 200 years as LBJ once said.


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 31, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> These white liberals should go more often in South Chicago, Camden or East St. Louis, lol or they should be forced to see that decade old documentary that have still relevant parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They kept Southern Whites voting for them for almost a Century, despite having gotten the South destroyed and hundreds of thousands killed, crippled, and starved.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 31, 2021)

Real talk and this is coming from a historical perspective. There has been a concerted effort for 150 years by government and corporations to prevent the white working class and the black working class teaming up. A big reason the Democrats started pushing Racial segregation in the south was not because the Blacks were a political threat by themselves. It's because when poor blacks and poor whites teamed up they suddenly had enough votes to upend the system.

Segregation was aimed at keeping poor whites down in the south as it was poor blacks. This recent woke shit is the exact same racism in a different cloth. Just because the hoods are rainbow colored or black, instead of white, does not mean it's not the same group of "powers that be" behind them both. ANTIFA and the KKK are essentially the same thing. An armed wing of the Democratic party meant to extend their political power and impose proper order among the races by force and fear.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 31, 2021)

That article mentionned an element who flew under the radar. There's an other race in Virginia worth to mention. 








						The other Virginia race that could shock Democrats on Tuesday
					

It makes sense that the top of the ticket in Virginia’s state election Tuesday gets most of the national attention. The fact that Terry McAuliffe is both a former governor and before that a Clinton bagman makes the race compelling to journalist...




					www.americanthinker.com
				





> October 31, 2021
> The _other_ Virginia race that could shock Democrats on Tuesday​By Thomas Lifson
> 
> It makes sense that the top of the ticket in Virginia’s state election Tuesday gets most of the national attention. The fact that Terry McAuliffe is both a former governor and before that a Clinton bagman makes the race compelling to journalists. But the GOP candidate for lieutenant governor deserves a lot more attention, especially since she has a reasonable chance of winning her race, too.
> ...


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Oct 31, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Also, this e-mail was sent to an Emily.


I'm not surprised. The Democrats called my office three times on Election Day last year with each caller asking for a name other than mine or my late boss. When told there was no such person, they ignored me  and either tried to encourage me to vote Democratic or asked me who I voted for. I also received a text with someone else's name on it for some ballot initiative that I don't even think applied to me.

It almost feels like the Dems are so desperate to get people out to vote that they don't care if they get peoples' names right or connect with them on what issues concern them most. It's more like, "We told you to go out and vote so vote for our candidates."

As others have already stated, the virginia Gubernatorial election is a statistical dead heat, so making advance predictions is pointless. We already know there will be some sort of gamesmanship attempted, so all we can do is see who "wins" after the votes are counted and observe the aftermath.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 1, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> That article mentionned an element who flew under the radar. There's an other race in Virginia worth to mention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'll win almost for certain, given the number of last minute Biden supporters who only voted for Joe and not a single other Democrat.


Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> It almost feels like the Dems are so desperate to get people out to vote that they don't care if they get peoples' names right or connect with them on what issues concern them most. It's more like, "We told you to go out and vote so vote for our candidates."


Supposedly, the rule with election fraud is that you have to get the name right. "If you can't read the tombstone, they can't vote".


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 1, 2021)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> It almost feels like the Dems are so desperate to get people out to vote that they don't care if they get peoples' names right or connect with them on what issues concern them most. It's more like, "We told you to go out and vote so vote for our candidates."



I legit got this creepy text out of no where 

If you live at <my address >, public records indicate you haven't voted in the Virginia election yet. We believe your polling location is likely <my polling place>. (It's pictured below.) Will you commit to voting Tuesday?

 No other information. And I voted already.


----------



## Kane Lives (Nov 1, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> I legit got this creepy text out of no where
> 
> If you live at <my address >, public records indicate you haven't voted in the Virginia election yet. We believe your polling location is likely <my polling place>. (It's pictured below.) Will you commit to voting Tuesday?
> 
> No other information. And I voted already.


So is the steal in?


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 1, 2021)

Not so far! I doubled checked and my voting history is still there, I think who ever did the mass phone text is getting desperate and just sending all address with a phone number through the same bot.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 1, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> So is the steal in?


Yes.  Yes, it is.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 1, 2021)

My youtube ads are nothing but wall to wall left wing organizations and macauliff campaign. I especially hate the one where they say they are here for the next generation while showing a 5 year old getting a mask slapped on their face. Absolutely ghoulish, and the worst part is they don't think its odd at all


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Nov 1, 2021)

McAuliffe calls for Virginia to 'diversify' teacher base, citing percentage of White teachers
					

Virginia Democratic gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe called for the Old Dominion state to “diversify” its teacher base, lamenting that the commonwealth has proportionately more White teachers and promising a program ostensibly aimed at attracting non-White teachers.




					news.yahoo.com
				




Virginia teachers are an 80% white workforce. White students only make up 50% of the students. McAuliffe wants to reduce the white workforce and is offering a free college ride to any black who wants to teach.

In addition to the other galaxy brained elements of this, consider that there are around 90k teachers in Virginia. He‘s signing up to fire 27,000 white women lol.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Nov 1, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> Not so far! I doubled checked and my voting history is still there, I think who ever did the mass phone text is getting desperate and just sending all address with a phone number through the same bot.


It seems to be the Dem's (new? or at least more obvious) playbook to just call anyone and everyone indiscriminately even if they aren't registered Democrats. In my story about being called repeatedly on last year's Election Day, I found it amusing that they were presumably trying to call my late boss who had been a staunch Republican. Worst case scenario, it underscores the Dems' collective desire to win at all costs.



Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> McAuliffe calls for Virginia to 'diversify' teacher base, citing percentage of White teachers
> 
> 
> Virginia Democratic gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe called for the Old Dominion state to “diversify” its teacher base, lamenting that the commonwealth has proportionately more White teachers and promising a program ostensibly aimed at attracting non-White teachers.
> ...


I forget when it was, but something similar was discussed about the City of Detroit in that it has more white teachers than white students. If I recall, one of the arguments in favor of more minority teachers was that students would learn better from "someone who looks like they do." 

There's a certain irony in that statement coming from the same people who are quick to speak out against unnecessary judgement on the basis of skin color when they feel they've been on the receiving end. "It's OK when we do it," strikes again. That said, it's not too surprising; as I've posted elsewhere, Detroit's teachers are part of the American Federation of Teachers - a union that seems to be more radical and more activist than local chapters of the National Education Association.

This is a short sighted, Harrison Bergeron-esque solution to the concern.

I wonder if the Virginia Teachers Union Association(s) are on board with this effort at wokeness.


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 1, 2021)

Fucking DO IT.

I need to see the internal meltdown of a 100K+ plus salary lib white women having to deal with their kid getting slapped upside the head by a black female school teacher making 50k+....right after I invest more in a private school company in NOVA.


----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 1, 2021)

McAlliffe is cancelling events this late. He is switching strategies from winning proper to fortification.

Prepare for fuckery tomorrow.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 1, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> McAlliffe is cancelling events this late. He is switching strategies from winning proper to fortification.
> 
> Prepare for fuckery tomorrow.


I think the clip of that crying SJW might be relavant again tomorrow who knows?


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 1, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I think the clip of that crying SJW might be relavant again tomorrow who knows?


Relevant either way.


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 1, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> That article mentionned an element who flew under the radar. There's an other race in Virginia worth to mention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*"Every day white progressives tell people of color that we can only think one way."

*


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 1, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> McAlliffe is cancelling events this late. He is switching strategies from winning proper to fortification.


Or someone convinced him that the best thing he could do at this point is just shut up before he says something else dumb like:


Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> McAuliffe calls for Virginia to 'diversify' teacher base, citing percentage of White teachers
> 
> 
> Virginia Democratic gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe called for the Old Dominion state to “diversify” its teacher base, lamenting that the commonwealth has proportionately more White teachers and promising a program ostensibly aimed at attracting non-White teachers.
> ...


Which is the sort of thing that sounds great to the tumblrite-type leftists that the Democrats have been catering to. Who I'm fairly sure are usually childless. Meanwhile actual parents with kids in schools right now are older millennials and a few late gen-xers. Who mostly will have grown up being taught "judging people by the color of their skin is bad". So McAuliffe's call for "diversity" that basically amounts to saying "we need fewer white teachers in schools" is going to be a big "WTF?" to many of them. In their world view, it shouldn't matter if a teacher is white, black, asian, or hispanic. Youngkin doesn't even need to saying anything about it, and at least some of those parents will be thinking "I don't know what the fuck that critical race theory thing is, but if this is what Youngkin's talking about then maybe he has a point". It's not something that will rally parents or teachers to McAuliffe's banner, and may actually succeed in driving them away.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 1, 2021)

I hope everyone is ready for tomorrow night!


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 1, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> I legit got this creepy text out of no where
> 
> If you live at <my address >, public records indicate you haven't voted in the Virginia election yet. We believe your polling location is likely <my polling place>. (It's pictured below.) Will you commit to voting Tuesday?
> 
> No other information. And I voted already.


This may legitimately be a mistake, or a mass mailing as noted above, these groups tend to pay for the voter database only once a cycle and then don't update their copy. There is tons of waste by third party groups in elections, actually the main campaigns themselves aren't much better but they do have to follow enough campaign finance laws that it helps them not be as wasteful.

I've gotten mailers for the wrong candidates before, and like, when I did I was over 25 miles away for the district they were sending me them about.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 1, 2021)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> Or someone convinced him that the best thing he could do at this point is just shut up before he says something else dumb like:


I agree that this is a possibility, too.  McAwful has torpedoed his own campaign by his big mouth.  The best thing he can do is disappear.


----------



## Kane Lives (Nov 1, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> I agree that this is a possibility, too.  McAwful has torpedoed his own campaign by his big mouth.  The best thing he can do is disappear.


Imagine being so unlikeable that you need to not speak for the sake of your own campaign. Actually that does sound like a certain Vice-President we know...


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 1, 2021)

Tomorrow is the moment of truth, either Youngkin will get enough votes to win, and have enough votes that "fortification" is non-viable, he loses outright, or the election is stolen over the coming week due to shenanigans in fairfax county(which will set off a legal shitstorm).


----------



## Trianon (Nov 2, 2021)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> McAuliffe calls for Virginia to 'diversify' teacher base, citing percentage of White teachers
> 
> 
> Virginia Democratic gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe called for the Old Dominion state to “diversify” its teacher base, lamenting that the commonwealth has proportionately more White teachers and promising a program ostensibly aimed at attracting non-White teachers.
> ...


I cannot get over how poor this working theory of theirs is. The ratio of Asian teachers to Asian students is pathetically low in Virginia, lower than every other racial category except Native American, and they kick everyone else's asses. It's not about the teachers' race, I promise. I've dug into the stats, and they directly contradict what the education boards push.

There's also the unfortunate fact that if the teacher workforce is 80% white and constantly preaching CRT, which acknowledges that all whites are racist and practically incapable of eliminating their bias, why are we letting these white racists teach us about race? Maybe the entire fucking thing is racist, if the racist white women are pushing it?

(Isn't it interesting that Richmond teachers are off this week? Like, all of them? For "mental health" reasons? I read that they're usually part of the get-out-the-vote effort, but it's just so sad.)

Fingers crossed for the home stretch. If you live in Virginia, VOTE FOR YOUNGKIN. (And maybe even more importantly, Miyares for AG.)


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

DAWN OF THE FINAL DAY


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Voting shortly. Standing in line with a lot of boomers and elderly GOP, the turnout was amazing so far. Terry McAuliffe enthusiasm appears to have evaporated locally. His campaign might really have fallen apart this last week.


----------



## Albert Camus (Nov 2, 2021)

If (huge IF) Youngkin wins this election, be sure to remind everyone that the pivotal moments for policy focus came almost entirely from NoVa and the swamp creatures that populated it. Fairfax and Loudoun have managed to screw the pooch and flaunt the exceptions to their rules to the max - most people I've discussed this with have been reduced to leaning on trans inclusive policies and discussing trump’s endorsements as opposing viewpoints to the fundamental issues (parents being shunted out of their kids education, coverups of sexual assaults from students and teachers) raised by the average person.

It’s horribly optimistic given the level of institutional rot in some districts, but wouldn’t it be nice to see certain people hoisted by their own petard?


----------



## Free the Pedos (Nov 2, 2021)

It better fucking rain today. The forecast has been saying so for days, and as we all know Dems aren’t willing to brave a light drizzle to pick their legislators.


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Nov 2, 2021)

Free the Pedos said:


> It better fucking rain today. The forecast has been saying so for days, and as we all know Dems aren’t willing to brave a light drizzle to pick their legislators.


Should be raining a little over most of the state, notice it's hitting Richmond and NoVA. So here's hoping.


----------



## Just_Somebody (Nov 2, 2021)

Anybody see the newest Democrat  Lincoln Project hoax totally genuine Youngkin supporter?





Man look at that freshly ironed Confederate flag RIGHT in front of the cameras. Truly a coincidence. 





Hopefully people see through it quickly, but we shall see.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Just_Somebody said:


> Anybody see the newest Democrat  Lincoln Project hoax totally genuine Youngkin supporter?
> 
> View attachment 2681451
> 
> Man look at that freshly ironed Confederate flag RIGHT in front of the cameras. Truly a coincidence.


I thought it was shooped in at first glance.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

Just_Somebody said:


> Anybody see the newest Democrat  Lincoln Project hoax totally genuine Youngkin supporter?
> 
> View attachment 2681451
> 
> ...


It’s too late to have any effect on voting.  Would have worked a lot better in the last couple of weeks leading up to Election Day.

If Youngkin somehow pulls it off though, and rigging can’t save McAuliffe, look for that pic to circulate as the mob is whipped up to take to the street in protest of Youngkin.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Delegate Chris Hurst, who was stopped last January for DUI and infamously let off with a warning, has taken notice of the plight of Virginia Democrats. He is helping the only way he knows how: like a fucking dipshit.

tl;dr Hurst was driving around town (Radford, VA) getting his passenger to knock over campaign signs of Republican candidates. Someone saw and he was pulled over, and found to be driving on a suspended license. He was, once again, issued a verbal warning and released.




Spoiler: Links












						Sheriff: Del. Chris Hurst issued license suspension notice after sign incident; Ballard responds
					

Hurst is on the ballot today, seeking re-election against Republican Jason Ballard.




					roanoke.com
				




Archive: https://web.archive.org/save/https:...cle_1d801ba2-3bdf-11ec-b4d0-df9d3fb433ad.html





Spoiler: Article text



Del. Chris Hurst, D-Blacksburg, who is running for a third term on Tuesday's ballot, was stopped in Radford Monday night after a companion was seen "turning over, bending over" campaign signs, said Radford Sheriff Mark Armentrout, a Republican who is himself running for re-election.
The sheriff said that the delegate was given a “notification” that he was driving with a suspended license – but a Radford city spokeswoman said later Monday that no citation were issued.
The city has referred the matter to the Virginia State Police, a statement from a Radford spokeswoman said.
Hurst did not respond to repeated requests for comment.

On Hurst's Twitter feed, where he posted that he was "spending the morning talking with voters," commenters alternately defended and mocked him, with some criticizing Armentrout for a political attack and others urging readers to hide their signs from the delegate.
Hurst represents the 12th District, which covers Radford, Giles County, and parts of Montgomery and Pulaski counties. He is running against Republican Jason Ballard.

Speaking Tuesday, Armentrout – who has been sheriff for 18 years and has no opposition on Tuesday's ballot – said that on Monday night, a Radford deputy saw a woman doing something with campaign signs outside the city recreation center, a polling location. She got into a vehicle and the deputy called city police, who then stopped the vehicle, Armentrout said.




Hurst was driving, and his passenger was Emily Frentress, Armentrout said.
Hurst's license was found to be suspended, Armentrout said. The sheriff said that he was not sure what caused Hurst's license to be suspended.
Like other Radford constitutional officers on Tuesday’s ballot, Armentrout has no party affiliation listed. He said Tuesday that he is a Republican.
A statement released by Radford city Director of Communications Jenni Goodman differed slightly from Armentrout’s account. It said that at about 9:24 p.m., a city sheriff's deputy reported possible vandalism to the city police department.

Goodman’s statement said that the deputy initiated a traffic stop and asked for assistance. The statement does not identify the people stopped.
The city police officer observed some damage to signs, according to the statement. The statement does not reference any other details about the signs.
The statement said that at the request of Radford Police Chief Jeff Dodson, the matter was turned over to the state police.
Asked if either Hurst or Frentress was cited for a traffic violation or charged with a crime, Goodman wrote in an email, “There were no citations issued from the Radford City Police Department to the occupants of the vehicle.”



Radford court listings or others searched electronically in the state show no recent traffic citation or other charge against Hurst that would prompt a license suspension. Courts are closed for Election Day.
Virginia State Police spokeswoman Corinne Geller wrote in an email that she could say nothing about the matter.

“Because your inquiry concerns an elected official, I am not able to comment. VSP can only investigate an elected official at the authorization of an elected official. Per their guidance, any inquiry related to any investigation of any elected official...VSP can't make a comment,” Geller wrote.
Geller referenced a section of the Virginia Code that says that the governor, attorney general, or a grand jury has to request an investigation into whether an elected official committed a criminal violation.

Ballard issued a statement Tuesday morning:
"I am deeply disappointed that Chris Hurst has decided to end his campaign in such a reckless way. His latest misstep is yet another reason why he doesn't deserve another term as Delegate. I, on the other hand, will remain laser focused on the issues that matter most to the people of the 12th District. I will always strive to set a good and positive example for my children and the fine people of the New River Valley."
Last year, Hurst was pulled over in Christiansburg after the car he was driving swerved. Hurst blew a 0.085 percent on a blood-alcohol level field test, above the legal limit of 0.08 percent. His eyes were red, he smelled of alcohol and he struggled with a "walk and turn" test, police said at the time.




But Hurst passed other field tests during the Jan. 26 incident and was released with an instruction to let his girlfriend drive, and that the couple should go to the Christiansburg Walmart and sit for awhile before continuing toward Hurst's home in Blacksburg.
Field breath tests are not admissible in court and police said that Hurst's blood-alcohol level was so close to the limit that by the time he could be taken to a magistrate's office for an admissible test, it would likely be below the threshold.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Cold wet and rainy today. Never a good combo for democrats. Their table at my polling place seemed pretty bummed too. Didn't even both to engage me before I went in.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Cold wet and rainy today. Never a good combo for democrats. Their table at my polling place seemed pretty bummed too. Didn't even both to engage me before I went in.


They could probably just tell you weren't a nonce.


----------



## Myles the Potatophile (Nov 2, 2021)

There was a very long line to get into my polling station today. I've voted at this location for 12 years and have never seen that many people present.

There was also a broadcast camera set up overlooking the room with Reuters branding on it.


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 2, 2021)

Can't believe McAuliffe had Randi Weingarten show up last night.  Didn't think he could top his Fourth of July fiasco or the last debate gaffe but that was pretty surprising.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm sure we're all going to be on this thread at around 6 when the news covers the updates on the polls and results?


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Nov 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 2, 2021)

I heard that if people vote "wrong", "experts" are calling it "white backlash".


----------



## JongleJingle (Nov 2, 2021)

Image circulating /pol/ as of now. Youngkin lookin' not so hot there... I wonder how this will go in the end?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Cold wet and rainy today. Never a good combo for democrats. Their table at my polling place seemed pretty bummed too. Didn't even both to engage me b





ToroidalBoat said:


> I heard that if people vote "wrong", "experts" are calling it "white backlash".


“Whitelash”.  The term was coined on Election Night 2016


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

JongleJingle said:


> View attachment 2681776
> 
> Image circulating /pol/ as of now. Youngkin lookin' not so hot there... I wonder how this will go in the end?


You already know


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

Honestly I want Youngkin to win to see the seething on Twitter.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

JongleJingle said:


> View attachment 2681776
> 
> Image circulating /pol/ as of now. Youngkin lookin' not so hot there... I wonder how this will go in the end?


Reps haven't won an election there in a decade _and_ dems have spent the last 4 years "fortifying our democracy". No matter what the polls say, betting on Youngkin is crazy.


----------



## DejaThoris (Nov 2, 2021)

JongleJingle said:


> View attachment 2681776
> 
> Image circulating /pol/ as of now. Youngkin lookin' not so hot there... I wonder how this will go in the end?


Every source that I trust has been saying McAuliffe is gonna win so I have been prepared for that. It would be nice to be pleasantly surprised by a different outcome though.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

It's worth saying: no matter how rigged, voting can't hurt, so just take 10 minutes out of your day and do it.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

JongleJingle said:


> View attachment 2681776
> 
> Image circulating /pol/ as of now. Youngkin lookin' not so hot there... I wonder how this will go in the end?


That's the early/mail in votes, also, as I understand it, Fairfax county would be counting their mail in ballots first, Fairfax is heavily blue, which explains this total right now. More to the point though, /pol/ is full of trolls, shills, black-pilled little bitches, etc, don't take a sourceless image from there too seriously.

Furthermore, regardless of the outcome of this election, everyone should watch this video and keep it's message in mind. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3GV65jLUFg Doomerism is a lie, and taking it seriously is what the establishment wants you to do.

:Edit: I just checked the /pol/ thread you likely found this in and one of the posters there said that image was taken from some gambling website. Granted, he didn't have a source for that claim, but then neither did the guy who posted the original image.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

If course Terry is ahead the R voters aren't off work yet


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> It's worth saying: no matter how rigged, voting can't hurt, so just take 10 minutes out of your day and do it.


bbbbut I want to doom???? /sneed


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> bbbbut I want to doom???? /sneed


I just want to grill.  Voting is a waste of my time.


----------



## Weppers (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## MasterBaiter (Nov 2, 2021)

How many hours til final countdown since i am europoor here just watching  .


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

Weppers said:


> View attachment 2681873


>>Not having Youngkin at 14.88%.
You had one job, fucker, ONE FUCKING JOB.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 2, 2021)

Final prediction for me is McAuliffe by 5, 52-47, rest goes to third parties.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 2, 2021)

JongleJingle said:


> View attachment 2681776
> 
> Image circulating /pol/ as of now. Youngkin lookin' not so hot there... I wonder how this will go in the end?


If that's what things are actually looking like, Youngkin romps. E-day vote should heavily favor Republicans and in a change from last year, early votes are allowed to be counted right when polls close.


----------



## Hippopatumus (Nov 2, 2021)

MasterBaiter said:


> How many hours til final countdown since i am europoor here just watching  .


If it's close, you'll have the results late tonight. If Youngkin is pulling ahead results will take several more days.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

so are reps ever going to do anything about this or are they just cool losing every election until they stop existing?


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

Wasn't it said that the mail-in ballots would be counted first?

Because if so, then of course McAwful has the advantage at this point in the day.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> so are reps ever going to do anything about this or are they just cool losing every election until they stop existing?


Of course they’re cool with it, they’re getting paid, aren’t they?


----------



## silverstacks (Nov 2, 2021)

Voters apparently being turned away for not wearing cuckmasks, even though there is no mandate?


----------



## Scale Smerch (Nov 2, 2021)

MasterBaiter said:


> How many hours til final countdown since i am europoor here just watching  .


Polls close at 7PM EST so we have about 3 hours before the first major results start rolling in.



StarkRavingMad said:


> Wasn't it said that the mail-in ballots would be counted first?
> 
> Because if so, then of course McAwful has the advantage at this point in the day.


Also this as I also remember mail-in vote tallies being released first. McAuliffe is still slightly favoured to win, but at this stage he should be in the lead. Far too early for choking on black pills IMO.


----------



## Henry V (Nov 2, 2021)

JongleJingle said:


> View attachment 2681776
> 
> Image circulating /pol/ as of now. Youngkin lookin' not so hot there... I wonder how this will go in the end?


Do you know the website they got the image from?


----------



## usernames can change now! (Nov 2, 2021)

Henry V said:


> Do you know the website they got the image from?


Electionbettingodds.com


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

Scale Smerch said:


> Polls close at 7PM EST so we have about 3 hours before the first major results start rolling in.
> 
> 
> Also this as I also remember mail-in vote tallies being released first. McAuliffe is still slightly favoured to win, but at this stage he should be in the lead. Far too early for choking on black pills IMO.


Once you go black, you never go back


----------



## lolwut (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> It's worth saying: no matter how rigged, voting can't hurt, so just take 10 minutes out of your day and do it.


The more people vote for Youngkin, the more the Dems need to cheat, the more they need to cheat, the more obvious it is, the more obvious it is, the bigger the shitstorm, the bigger the shitstorm, the more fun this thread will be tonight.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

lolwut said:


> The more people vote for Youngkin, the more the Dems need to cheat, the more they need to cheat, the more obvious it is, the more obvious it is, the bigger the shitstorm, the bigger the shitstorm, the more fun this thread will be tonight.


yes, that is a good way to look at it. Media covers for them, but it gets to a point that even normies raise an eyebrow.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> I'm sure we're all going to be on this thread at around 6 when the news covers the updates on the polls and results?


I don't recommend doing this, it will likely lead to at least some people in this thread staying up all night watching the results come in if they're close.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

McAuliff will probably """win""" but Democrats are ahead during the day hours 90% of the time in every election. 

The "joke" reasoning for this is that the Republicans are at work so they can't vote until their shift's over.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> I don't recommend doing this, it will likely lead to at least some people in this thread staying up all night watching the results come in if they're close.


I'll come in around 8 since that's 1 hour after the polls close in VA, but I'll be around 6 just to see what everyone is talking about.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 2, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> McAuliff will probably """win""" but Democrats are ahead during the day hours 90% of the time in every election.
> 
> The "joke" reasoning for this is that the Republicans are at work so they can't vote until their shift's over.


It’s no joke.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 2, 2021)

If Youngkin is winning by a small margin, ~1-2% difference, Smart Twitter People™ are predicting a GOP chimpout when 75% pro-McAuliffe late night Fairfax results come in, overturning Youngkin's lead.  That seems like the most disastrous outcome.  A clear GOP win or a 5%+ Dem win seem like the most politically stable outcomes.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> If Youngkin is winning by a small margin, ~1-2% difference, Smart Twitter People™ are predicting a GOP chimpout when 75% pro-McAuliffe late night Fairfax results come in, overturning Youngkin's lead.  That seems like the most disastrous outcome.  A clear GOP win or a 5%+ Dem win seem like the most politically stable outcomes.


Yeah, either actual fraud or the appearance thereof tends to upset the people who get screwed over by said fraud. Twitterfags can't seem to put two and two together though, which isn't surprising because twitter is for twits, lol.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> If Youngkin is winning by a small margin, ~1-2% difference, Smart Twitter People™ are predicting a GOP chimpout when 75% pro-McAuliffe late night Fairfax results come in, overturning Youngkin's lead.  That seems like the most disastrous outcome.  A clear GOP win or a 5%+ Dem win seem like the most politically stable outcomes.


“GOP chimpout?  What the fuck are they going to do?  Cry on Tucker’s show and ask for donations to “totally get ‘em next time, guise!”

The REAL chimpout would be if Youngkin wins, which won’t happen.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

Also, I personally don't put much stock into the betting sites.

I think the media likes to report on them, especially in the middle of election days, to convince voters to stay home because it's "already over."

If you're a gambling man, then it only makes sense to bet on the Dems considering the Virginia voting trends since 2008.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Also, I personally don't put much stock into the betting sites.
> 
> I think the media likes to report on them, especially in the middle of election days, to convince voters to stay home because it's "already over."
> 
> If you're a gambling man, then it only makes sense to bet on the Dems considering the Virginia voting trends since 2008.


That and the can things shift like crazy over the course of a few hours, If I had to guess, a lotta people who had money on Youngkin are cashing out their bets early, just to be safe, which is apparently something you can do if the People's Pundit is to be believed.


----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 2, 2021)

We are getting exit polls from VA now.


I'm trying to find more. Apparently it includes Early +election day vote.

Exit polls are shit though. Word of caution. They all said Trump would lose in 2016 and we would have Gov. Gillum in FL.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> so are reps ever going to do anything about this or are they just cool losing every election until they stop existing?


the 2nd one, you'd be surprised how much money there is in slowly dying. it took kodak,xerox, and radioshack at least a decade before they finally shit the bed.


Neanderthal Guru said:


> If Youngkin is winning by a small margin, ~1-2% difference, Smart Twitter People™ are predicting a GOP chimpout when 75% pro-McAuliffe late night Fairfax results come in, overturning Youngkin's lead.  That seems like the most disastrous outcome.  A clear GOP win or a 5%+ Dem win seem like the most politically stable outcomes.


i mean the smart twitter people are literally just repeating what happened with trump, a 2% lead kikery happens and boom dems win.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> We are getting exit polls from VA now.
> 
> View attachment 2682153
> I'm trying to find more. Apparently it includes Early +election day vote.
> ...


Exit polls are rarely helpful in accurately predicting the outcome of an election these days, as much as I would like to say the opposite at this point (given how I like those numbers I'm seeing right now, lol).

I very much remember them being very wrong in 2000, 2004, 2016, 2018, 2020, etc ...

The fact of the matter is that people who are vocal about their politics are the ones who partake in exit polling.  The vast majority of people just want to go in, do the thing, and then get the hell back to work or their home.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Nov 2, 2021)

Whoever wins, everyone in Virginia loses.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

BiggerChungus said:


> Whoever wins, everyone in Virginia loses.


C'mon baby don't be like that. Youngkin is slightly more likely to accidentally deport Justin Fuente.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Exit polls are rarely helpful in accurately predicting the outcome of an election these days, as much as I would like to say the opposite at this point (given how I like those numbers I'm seeing right now, lol).
> 
> I very much remember them being very wrong in 2000, 2004, 2016, 2018, 2020, etc ...
> 
> The fact of the matter is that people who are vocal about their politics are the ones who partake in exit polling.  The vast majority of people just want to go in, do the thing, and then get the hell back to work or their home.


The only time I've ever seen exit polling be right is the 2018(?) UK election, but that was an overwhelming victory


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Keep in mind there are a LOT of normies that just vote blue and have no idea about the horrific state of affairs in the schools. They watch carefully curated content and refuse to believe anything that's a "right wing conspiracy theory".

I have hope but not that much hope.


----------



## April Ryan (Nov 2, 2021)

Americans shitting on exit polling is baffling to me in the UK, as over here the exit poll is concidered the gold standard and after it is anounced straght after the polls close many treat it as the final result and can go to bed.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> The only time I've ever seen exit polling be right is the 2018(?) UK election, but that was an overwhelming victory


I mean, it would be nice if Youngkin is in for an overwhelming win (given the exit polling) ... But reality is reality.  Virginia appears to be purple_ at best _right now.

This is going to be a close race.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

April Ryan said:


> Americans shitting on exit polling is baffling to me in the UK, as over here the exit poll is concidered the gold standard and after it is anounced straght after the polls close many treat it as the final result and can go to bed.


very simply put, we have a lot of fuckery with our elections and with each passing year the security gets weaker.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

April Ryan said:


> Americans shitting on exit polling is baffling to me in the UK, as over here the exit poll is concidered the gold standard and after it is anounced straght after the polls close many treat it as the final result and can go to bed.


Different countries, different mindsets.
In the US, polls in general are viewed as annoying. There's a huge response bias - i.e. you don't get actual data from the general population, just data from people interested in taking polls.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Exit polling is usually shit but are the only things we have right now. According to exit polling, the approval ratings were:
Trump- 41%
Youngkin- 53%
McAuliffe- 44%

Age of voters
18-29: 9%
30-44: 22%
45-64: 43%
65+: 27%

This is according to CNN exit polling, take it with a mountain of salt as exit polling is usually trash but it is all we have right now.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Different countries, different mindsets.
> In the US, polls in general are viewed as annoying. There's a huge response bias - i.e. you don't get actual data from the general population, just data from people interested in taking polls.


On top of that, the amount of spam and scam calls we get would blow your fucking mind. Most people no longer even answer their phone unless they recognize the number. This alone skews the results heavily.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

Alright ladies and gentlemen. The time has come to see which side of the spectrum outrages on Twitter after today. Get your popcorn and large coke ready.


----------



## Potatoherder (Nov 2, 2021)

Baris is starting a stream up at 6:45 eastern.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Alright ladies and gentlemen. The time has come to see which side of the spectrum outrages on Twitter after today. Get your popcorn and large coke ready.


It could be both if there are spilt results with one side winning the governor's seat, and the other side getting lieutenant governor and attorney general.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Not in Virginia, but voted in a county-level election today.

State and local politics are, IMO, more important. That's where issues affect you directly, where you have the most influence, and where grassroots shit happens.

National politics is mostly theater; an autistic thunderdome that generates more heat than light.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 2, 2021)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> It could be both if there are spilt results with one side winning the governor's seat, and the other side getting lieutenant governor and attorney general.


And add the trial of Kyle Rittenhouse to the list, I feel like being sit on a powder keg.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Nov 2, 2021)

Watching the CBSN stream atm at https://www.cytu.be/r/reknubex feel free to join. We could put barris on once he starts.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

April Ryan said:


> Americans shitting on exit polling is baffling to me in the UK, as over here the exit poll is concidered the gold standard and after it is anounced straght after the polls close many treat it as the final result and can go to bed.


Americans have a long history of political machine politics. Nobody really believes the polls here since we generally assume they are weighted to get the result desired. For example, the exit poller could ask only people wearing masks who they voted for and be guaranteed to predict an overwhelming Democrat win.  They can then use that to back up the miracle of 10,000 unsigned extra ballots magically showing up at the last minute.

This stuff has always gone on in America mind you, but in recent years it's become particularly noxious as our elections continue to become winner takes all between two diametrically opposed cultures.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Hmm, now where have I seen this movie before?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Hmm, now where have I seen this movie before?
> 
> View attachment 2682362


Already setting the stage for the steal.  

I hate to say it, but…









						Ricky fucking atodaso
					

Trailer Park Boys' Ricky isn't the sort of guy to say atodaso, but you know what?




					youtu.be


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Alright, here's where the fun begins. Polls closed and info will be coming in throughout the night.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Already setting the stage for the steal.
> 
> I hate to say it, but…
> 
> ...


That said, do not doom just yet. They want you to be blackpilled. All their propaganda is designed not to convince you, but demoralize you and cause you to surrender. They know they're full of shit. 

Blackpilling is just surrendering.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

yea folks..do not listen to the people who are paid to write articles for corporate entities that supported Burn Loot Murder. I really enjoy Rich Baris' poll analysis but he said something apt...'I just hope it's clean'

People literally can not handle the election fraud talk and it's starting to show its cracks.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> That said, do not doom just yet. They want you to be blackpilled. All their propaganda is designed not to convince you, but demoralize you and cause you to surrender. They know they're full of shit.
> 
> Blackpilling is just surrendering.


You’re wasting your breath with that dumb faggot.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

Baris is already remarking at some of the numbers that I feel he thought would go for McCaullife but are going for Youngkin. Still way early but he's cautiously optimistic in his comments so far


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Early votes coming in from south Richmond....and youngkin is in the lead there. Wtf.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Cumbre Vieja will make it all clean.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Hmm, now where have I seen this movie before?
> 
> View attachment 2682362


Very predictable. As stated before, Fairfax reports dead last. Gee, I wonder what they'll be waiting all week on...


----------



## likeacrackado (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm hoping for a Youngkin win just for how it would embarrass the Biden administration. If he loses, eh, not like he'd be able to change much (and I doubt he would try, most republicans in state power aren't DeSantis-like). Dems are ideologically stupid and running off their own farts, so they'd learn nothing from a near miss and continue full bore into the child rape/white genocide agenda. The societal rot in this country can't be solved by voting because it didn't start with voting. Imo everything from now until "happening" times buys people time to organize and ensure enough of the young aren't totally shit.


----------



## Extremist Frank (Nov 2, 2021)

Chesterfield County is +6 Youngkin with 55% reporting.  This county went +7 Dem for Biden lmao






						Election Results | U.S. ELECTIONS
					






					elections.ap.org


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 2, 2021)

Extremist Frank said:


> Chesterfield County is +6 Youngkin with 55% reporting.  This county went +7 Dem for Biden lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And these are the EARLY numbers? Holy shit lol.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Virginia Election Results
					

See full results and maps from the Virginia elections.



					www.nytimes.com
				




edit: more results


----------



## Extremist Frank (Nov 2, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> And these are the EARLY numbers? Holy shit lol.



Don't worry, the fix is in



			https://twitter.com/reidepstein/status/1455677348955705347


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Princess Blanding finna boutta Jeb this whole state. We all Newport News now.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax already reporting they are going to miss the 8 p.m. deadline for reporting.

While I'm sure they're digging for every last mystery ballot, I wasn't expecting them to pull that this early in the night.

They might actually be scared.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Fairfax already reporting they are going to miss the 8 p.m. deadline for reporting.
> 
> While I'm sure they're digging for every last mystery ballot, I wasn't expecting them to pull that this early in the night.
> 
> They might actually be scared.


Oh, I know they’re scared, and that’s a good thing.  The more scared they are, the more obvious the steal will be.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Extremist Frank (Nov 2, 2021)

Loudoun County is +6 McAuliffe with 78% reporting.  This county went +25 for Biden






						Election Results | U.S. ELECTIONS
					






					elections.ap.org


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Nov 2, 2021)

Spoiler: >mfw no one in this thread backs Princess Blanding


----------



## The Unbecoming (Nov 2, 2021)

Extremist Frank said:


> Loudoun County is +6 McAuliffe with 78% reporting.  This county went +25 for Biden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get what you voted for good and hard I guess.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Extremist Frank said:


> Loudoun County is +6 McAuliffe with 78% reporting.  This county went +25 for Biden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even Troon double rape can stop blue voters.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin has a sizeable lead with 25% of the votes tallied now


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Youngkin has a sizeable lead with 25% of the votes tallied now
> View attachment 2682496


Going harder than I expected


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Youngkin has a sizeable lead with 25% of the votes tallied now
> View attachment 2682496


Double digit lead and `25% of the vote, he is doing extremely well so far.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Important reminder to not get too cocky before most of NOVA reports. It was expected that Youngkin would be in the lead most of the night.

The biggest hurdle will be when we start getting those NOVA numbers in.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

likeacrackado said:


> I'm hoping for a Youngkin win just for how it would embarrass the Biden administration. If he loses, eh, not like he'd be able to change much (and I doubt he would try, most republicans in state power aren't DeSantis-like). Dems are ideologically stupid and running off their own farts, so they'd learn nothing from a near miss and continue full bore into the child rape/white genocide agenda. The societal rot in this country can't be solved by voting because it didn't start with voting. Imo everything from now until "happening" times buys people time to organize and ensure enough of the young aren't totally shit.


They need a humiliation. Their lies cannot continue to be rewarded. You don't want the world they are creating;  there will most likely not be a Great Backlash.

This is the chance for backlash.


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Double digit lead and `25% of the vote, he is doing extremely well so far.


Just dipped hard


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Gee, I guess they're finding votes to get that D+3.


----------



## Post Reply (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Early votes coming in from south Richmond....and youngkin is in the lead there. Wtf.


Don't conflate Richmond County with the City of Richmond, two entirely different places.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

The democratic candidates for Lt. Governor and Attorney General are ahead of Mcauliffs totals by about what Princess Blanding has in votes. Looks like she is taking votes from Mcauliff.



Post Reply said:


> Don't conflate Richmond County with the City of Richmond, two entirely different places.


I was talking about Chesterfield.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 2, 2021)

FWIW, McAuliffe is running one to three points behind the other statewide Dem candidates so far. Ticket splitting might doom him. There are a lot of little bits of good news cropping up for Youngkin but not enough to say that this is his to lose yet.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin's going back up again.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 2, 2021)

McAuliffe will get there, even if it takes 3000% turnout in Fairfax to get him over the line. I'd love to be proven wrong, but as last year demonstrated, there is literally no level of Democratic election fuckery that will see any kind of relief. Shit's fucked yo.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Nov 2, 2021)

I gotta say it's kinda funny just how poorly Blanding is running. Even for wacko third party standards, most of that 0.6% is probably accidents.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Nov 2, 2021)

Don’t blame me, I voted for Princess!


----------



## Scale Smerch (Nov 2, 2021)

Whatever the final result this is already a bad night for the Dems. It should not be this close and the fact it's now confirmed through voting pretty much verifies the deleterious effect Biden is having on the Dems overall.

Midterm silly season is going to get even sillier now, every side will see this result as proof only they have the solution to keeping the Dem congressional majority.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> McAuliffe will get there, even if it takes 3000% turnout in Fairfax to get him over the line. I'd love to be proven wrong, but as last year demonstrated, there is literally no level of Democratic election fuckery that will see any kind of relief. Shit's fucked yo.


Abracadabra-ing 100,000 votes, all D, out of thin air is no sweat.


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)

Here we go again. Results will be delayed until they know how many they need to report.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Not in Virginia, but voted in a county-level election today.
> 
> State and local politics are, IMO, more important. That's where issues affect you directly, where you have the most influence, and where grassroots shit happens.
> 
> National politics is mostly theater; an autistic thunderdome that generates more heat than light.


tell that to our southern border


----------



## Ruin (Nov 2, 2021)

VA bolla


Jump said:


> Here we go again. Results will be delayed until they know how many they need to report.
> 
> View attachment 2682521


This is going to happen every election from here on out isn't it?


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Regardless of if Youngkin pulls this off, it's going to be way too close to say VA is solidly blue now IMO.

This is 100% terrible news for the Biden administration. Inflation is sky high and people will vote against them when gas pump prices reach a certain level.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> Here we go again. Results will be delayed until they know how many they need to report.
> 
> View attachment 2682521


THEY LITERALLY ANNOUNCED THIS LAST WEEK


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)

Ruin said:


> This is going to happen every election from here on out isn't it?


In any place that allows mail in voting yes. The GOP cucked on this and it will mean they never win again in valuable places that have it.


----------



## X Prime (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> THEY LITERALLY ANNOUNCED THIS LAST WEEK


Chairman, think of your blood pressure!


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Nov 2, 2021)

Has Virginia reached peak trans?


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 2, 2021)

Can't wait until they stop counting votes in the middle of the night


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> They need a humiliation. Their lies cannot continue to be rewarded. You don't want the world they are creating;  there will most likely not be a Great Backlash.
> 
> This is the chance for backlash.


The real backlash is the mid-terms, the Virginia election is just a preamble and it doesn't really matter if the Dems successfully fortify it as far as the rest of the country is concerned, it would just be more proof that we need election de-fortification measures. If McAuliffe has to win by fraud in VA, that's bad news for the Dems in the mid-terms.


----------



## April Ryan (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax is reportedly "re-scanning" ballots.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax County better not fuck this up.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 2, 2021)

This Thread said:
			
		

> I'm gonna doom... I'M GONNA DOOM!
> 
> I'M DOOOOOOMING!


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 2, 2021)

Trust Me I Know said:


> Has Virginia reached peak trans?


since they're not being tossed off of rooftops yet, i'm going to assume not.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

X Prime said:


> Chairman, think of your blood pressure!


We all die sometime.


----------



## Extremist Frank (Nov 2, 2021)

43% Reporting in Virginia.  Youngkin +12.5 (160k votes)









						LIVE RESULTS: Virginia’s governor’s race
					

Republican businessman Glenn Youngkin, virtually unknown a year ago, won the Virginia governor's race early Wednesday by running away from the national Republican Party and its most prominent leaders — especially Donald Trump.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Trust Me I Know said:


> Has Virginia reached peak trans?


maybe, but not enough to overcome the airdrops


----------



## Henry V (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> Gee, I guess they're finding votes to get that D+3.
> View attachment 2682501


I personally voted for the creation of the royal House of Blanding.


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)

April Ryan said:


> Fairfax is reportedly "re-scanning" ballots.


Keep running the same ballets through the scanners over and over to get the numbers they need.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> Keep running the same ballets through the scanners over and over to get the numbers they need.
> 
> View attachment 2682545


People need to nut up and tell Fairfax they need their votes in a timely maner or they won't be counted. Fuck this bullshit.


----------



## April Ryan (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> Keep running the same ballets through the scanners over and over to get the numbers they need.
> 
> View attachment 2682545


And why the fuck is McAuliffes campaign the one to annouce this shit.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

April Ryan said:


> And why the fuck is McAuliffes campaign the one to annouce this shit.


because his party counts the votes


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Regardless of if Youngkin pulls this off, it's going to be way too close to say VA is solidly blue now IMO.
> 
> This is 100% terrible news for the Biden administration. Inflation is sky high and people will vote against them when gas pump prices reach a certain level.


Youngkin is probably more surprised about how this is unfolding than anyone. Braindead Dementia Joe yelling into the ether about carbon neutral credits and other garbage across the pond while Manchin fucks him like a $2 whore and Grillmaster McAuliffe getting blasted in tbe face with the shit shotgun is making this timeline bearable.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> Keep running the same ballets through the scanners over and over to get the numbers they need.
> 
> View attachment 2682545





April Ryan said:


> And why the fuck is McAuliffes campaign the one to annouce this shit.


Demoralization. They're taking refuge in audacity.

"You're not gonna call this a CONSPIRACY THEORY, are you, Chuds? ARE YOU?"

They aren't trying to convince anyone that they are winning fair and square. They're trying to humiliate you and cow you into submission. They're pissing on you and telling you it's raining, and calling you a RACIST CONSPIRACY THEORIST if you question them.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

April Ryan said:


> And why the fuck is McAuliffes campaign the one to annouce this shit.


Because they're terrified.

We are basically at do or die time for NOVA to save McAuliffe right now. They want to delay as long as possible and maybe even use the courts for maneuvering.

Tldr:


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

At the halfway point and Youngkin has a twelve point lead:


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> At the halfway point and Youngkin has a twelve point lead:
> 
> View attachment 2682558


I don't think Democrats can fortify their way out of this one.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm calling this right now. Youngkin will have a 10-12% lead until around 10pm at which a flood of thousands of ballots exclusively for McAuliffe will put him over the edge.


----------



## Extremist Frank (Nov 2, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> I don't think Democrats can fortify their way out of this one.



You don't understand, the population of NoVa is now 40 million and the dump is coming


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Update for Fairfax


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

Ruin said:


> I'm calling this right now. Youngkin will have a 10-12% lead until around 10pm at which a flood of thousands of ballots exclusively for McAuliffe will put him over the edge.


Mainstream media at 1 AM: FAIRFAX COUNTY WITH 168% VOTER TURN OUT! WHO COULD HAVE PREDICTED THIS? 

Man Fairfax sure is excited about McCaullife.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Nov 2, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> I don't think Democrats can fortify their way out of this one.


Last time they made Trump's six figure lead evaporate in several days. Don't be complacent, but those GOP pollwatchers need to get their asses in gear in Fairfax if they haven't already.


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Nov 2, 2021)

Here's how Princess can still win


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

Is this the most active thread on the farms at the moment?


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Is this the most active thread on the farms at the moment?


im sure some Chris Chan thread is beating it


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Update for Fairfax
> View attachment 2682566


How is Fairfax this far ahead already?


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Is this the most active thread on the farms at the moment?


I doubt it


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> I don't think Democrats can fortify their way out of this one.


Places like Charlottesville and Ablemarle are at like 25 to 30 percent reporting so far. There's wiggle room.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Getting a little hairy for the Dems here

Did the niggers stay home? Are they mad at mandates?


----------



## April Ryan (Nov 2, 2021)

Do remember that even only counting real vote fairfax will move the total result at least 100000 maybe closer to 150000 towards the democrat.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 2, 2021)

The Unbecoming said:


> You get what you voted for good and hard I guess.


They did go nearly +20 for Northam so at least some of them woke up?


----------



## Free the Pedos (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> im sure some Chris Chan thread is beating it


All eyes on you, Virginia!


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin is leading by almost 200,000 and it's already 50% of the vote counted


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Update for Fairfax
> View attachment 2682566


WTF is a Princess Blanding? lol


Spoiler: fuck


----------



## TroonedOutCarl (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Getting a little hairy for the Dems here
> 
> Did the niggers stay home? Are they mad at mandates?


Legal weed went into effect months ago, they got what they wanted. Probably too couch locked to get out and vote


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Alabaster Disaster said:


> Places like Charlottesville and Ablemarle are at like 25 to 30 percent reporting so far. There's wiggle room.


That reminds me, who is Gunt pulling for?


----------



## X Prime (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> We all die sometime.


Chairman, I am starting to think it's possible we were wrong.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Getting a little hairy for the Dems here
> 
> Did the niggers stay home? Are they mad at mandates?


democrats are losing tiny percentage points to republicans. They're mass 'racism' signalling but even still they're losing the black vote 1% at a time. it's not much but its more than 0.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> WTF is a Princess Blanding? lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fuck
> ...


She's a princess alright...


----------



## Extremist Frank (Nov 2, 2021)

Jokes aside, Youngkin has a +215k vote lead with good growth room.  He's won unless they _super fortify_ democracy in Fairfax County.  

Also, Twitter talking head is calling it for Youngkin https://twitter.com/Redistrict/status/1455692529790328835


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

https://twitter.com/Redistrict/status/1455692529790328835
		

Called it for Youngkin.

edit: ninja'd by @Extremist Frank


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

If youngkin can keep that 200,000 vote lead Fairfax can't swing it.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Sadly, likely soon:


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

So much is dependent on NOVA. Fairfax especially.

Expect a huge swing of 100k+ to hit when they finally start reporting in full.

It's going to be SO damn close... the rain all day might have been a big factor for vote turnout.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> democrats are losing tiny percentage points to republicans. They're mass 'racism' signalling but even still they're losing the black vote 1% at a time. it's not much but its more than 0.



Dems need 85% of the black vote to break a state like Virginia 

even just a few point  defection makes it impossible for them.  Separating black men who actually work and dont want vaccines from the democrat party is the way forward

Calling it for youngkin, there isn't enough votes for McCauliffe to win. at this percentage.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 2, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> WTF is a Princess Blanding? lol


Pricess Balding not Blanding...


----------



## Scale Smerch (Nov 2, 2021)

Extremist Frank said:


> Jokes aside, Youngkin has a +215k vote lead with good growth room.  He's won unless they _super fortify_ democracy in Fairfax County.


This, Fairfax in 2020 had ~220k total votes for Biden and they're currently over ~105k for McAuliffe. Unless there's blowout turnout you're not fortifying this to that degree should the rest of the state continue going as it is.


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 2, 2021)

Coleslaw said:


> How is Fairfax this far ahead already?


Lived there for almost a decade - it is a soulless hellhole that understands McAuliffe == safety for their empty lives and Youngkin == change is coming and they aren’t going to like it. Even if Youngkin is an absolute bum of a Governor (not possible since we currently have Coonman) he signals that the past four years of bullshit is done. 


The golden neckbeard said:


> Did the niggers stay home? Are they mad at mandates?


Nobody except crackers vote in the unsexy off year elections here.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> People need to nut up and tell Fairfax they need their votes in a timely maner or they won't be counted. Fuck this bullshit.


They'd just be called racist because they've already labeled the ability to do things in a timely manner as a "whiteness" thing.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

Extremist Frank said:


> Jokes aside, Youngkin has a +215k vote lead with good growth room.  He's won unless they _super fortify_ democracy in Fairfax County.
> 
> Also, Twitter talking head is calling it for Youngkin https://twitter.com/Redistrict/status/1455692529790328835





Scale Smerch said:


> This, Fairfax in 2020 had ~220k total votes for Biden and they're currently over ~105k for McAuliffe. Unless there's blowout turnout you're not fortifying this to that degree should the rest of the state continue going as it is.


 
Democrats are desperate. We will be waiting all night probs. Which to me...is good. people need to actively watch and see this fraud shit in action. Of course I'm pulling for Youngkin but people are tuned into this idea that elections can be stolen and this is a giant redpill conversation with Fairfax already reporting 'There will be fuckery.'


----------



## Post Reply (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> If youngkin can keep that 200,000 vote lead Fairfax can't swing it.


Richmond hasn't reported at all from what I've seen. That'll probably be 60k to McAuliffe.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Terry gaining votes.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax update. about 1/3 of precincts reporting in and McAuliffe's lead has shrunk a little


----------



## Extremist Frank (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax just dumped 30% of its vote.  Terry is declining significantly from Biden (41% Biden to 36% Terry).  Race is over






						Election Results | U.S. ELECTIONS
					






					elections.ap.org


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

YOUNGKIN WINS


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

It's over. Christmas miracle. Fairfax County is dumping their votes. Youngkin still up.


----------



## April Ryan (Nov 2, 2021)

Called for Youngkin


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

X Prime said:


> Chairman, I am starting to think it's possible we were wrong.


I am confident in my doomerism.


----------



## Scale Smerch (Nov 2, 2021)

Well apparently Fox just called it for Youngkin


----------



## Chaotic Pizzaparty (Nov 2, 2021)

WHAT THE FUCK!!! Get rekt Dems


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Stay on target. NOVA is only 1/3 reporting and large swaths of Richmond and Charlottesville need to come in.

Edit: Holy Shit Fox already calling it.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

Scale Smerch said:


> Well apparently Fox just called it for Youngkin


Now we have to wait for the other news networks to call it for him. Let's remain optimistic about this before calling anything yet.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Stay on target. Nove is only 1/3 reporting and large swaths of Richmond and Charlottesville need to come in.


Anyone who thinks this is over is a fool. Even if it ends up a GOP victory, it is still too soon.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin Absolutely smoked Mcauliff in Virginia Beach. That's what did it. Navy Seals big mad about the vaccine mandate.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Stay on target. Nove is only 1/3 reporting and large swaths of Richmond and Charlottesville need to come in.


And mail in ballots.  Those could take days to count.

One reason why I don't support mail in ballots:  they say that as long as it is post marked by tonight and received by Friday, it can be counted.  I used to have a roommate who used her work postmark/stamp machine to back date her bills to get out of late charges.  I don't know if they've changed that (but, it's the US Postal Service, so doubtful), so I don't trust any mail in ballots not received on time.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> I am confident in my doomerism.


I can’t believe I’m saying it, but I actually have a doubt.  I thought hope was all but dead in me, but I actually have a doubt.


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Nov 2, 2021)

Calling it now. Youngkin wins!


----------



## Scale Smerch (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Now we have to wait for the other news networks to call it for him. Let's remain optimistic about this before calling anything yet.


I've got CNN now up for this reason, I'm looking forward to seeing them forced to finally call it too.


----------



## The Big O (Nov 2, 2021)

Careful! While it seems like they might be calling it, that could be a headfake. Might drive poll-watchers to call it a day and go home, which would open up to the fortification. Let's be absolutely certain Youngkin's lead is insurmountable by pure numbers before we start heeding the likes of Fox News and other media outlets.


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 2, 2021)

Why are cities separate from counties in VA?


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

Scale Smerch said:


> I've got CNN now up for this reason, I'm looking forward to seeing them forced to finally call it too.


Me too!


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> Sadly, likely soon:
> 
> View attachment 2682586


F is for Fortification


----------



## usernames can change now! (Nov 2, 2021)

Will the stealdoomers stop stealdooming now?


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

PJ Media called it for Youngkin, I will wait until all the votes are counted before I act all smug though. However, I have a feeling that Youngkin's lead is just too large to be fortified at this point. Also Baris is having a grand old time right now, I hope he continues to have one tomorrow.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Coleslaw said:


> Why are cities separate from counties in VA?


Because that actually makes sense.


----------



## Mr Cuddles (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Anyone who thinks this is over is a fool. Even if it ends up a GOP victory, it is still too soon.



Im glad at least Fox news has called it. A mainstream establishment putting their name to it makes it more expensive for VA dems to do a mondo fortification.


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Nov 2, 2021)

ITS OVER FAM WE DID IT!!!


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Coleslaw said:


> Why are cities separate from counties in VA?


Legacy of when Virginia was a Crown Dependency. We still use the English method of organizing. The Counties are dependencies of the Crown...er, the Central Government and are largely managed centrally. The Cities however can petition for "Independence" and be allowed to manage their affairs directly. 

In practice this means the independent cities don't get State Police support or money for roads. In broad strokes. In exchange though they don't have to share their property taxes with the State.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 2, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> Will the stealdoomers stop stealdooming now?


You may take my life, but you will never take my doomposting.

(Seriously, I'm pretty sure that 95% of us would be thrilled to be wrong. )


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Nov 2, 2021)

If McAuliffe wins, will they use this to prove that the elections are fair?


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 2, 2021)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> You may take my life, but you will never take my doomposting.
> 
> (Seriously, I'm pretty sure that 95% of us would be thrilled to be wrong. )


It's not over till it's over.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm not celebrating until I hear about that rat bastard McAwful conceding.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> Will the stealdoomers stop stealdooming now?


I will never stop.
DOOMPOST4Life


----------



## X Prime (Nov 2, 2021)

I wonder how much the Loudoun school board is regretting covering up the troon rapist now.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 2, 2021)

B-but the polls!


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

X Prime said:


> I wonder how much the Loudoun school board is regretting covering up the troon rapist now.


All they regret was that they weren’t successful.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

The absolute legendary state of the Virginia GOP after that +10 Biden victory a year ago. They are so goddamn close.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

This pretty much killed the 1.75 trillion dollar bill and the infrastructure bill. Biden is fucking toast right now.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

X Prime said:


> I wonder how much the Loudoun school board is regretting covering up the troon rapist now.


I feel like on that alone, was the extreme catalyst for voting red.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Christ...you'd think you guys would have learned something in the 2020 election.

They're not going to just dump 300K Dem ballots in during the peak attention time.  It will happen over the course of the next few days as the mail in ballots are "counted". This Fairfax shit is just to throw the GoP off.

Just wait and see...no way Youngkin wins.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

X Prime said:


> I wonder how much the Loudoun school board is regretting covering up the troon rapist now.


It's tragic. Their school superintendent commited suicide tomorrow.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> View attachment 2682633


HE'S ROUNDIN' 3RD BASE


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> I feel like on that alone, was the extreme catalyst for voting red.


A lot of it was probably inflation, CRT, and """vaccine""" mandates tbh


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Early votes coming in from south Richmond....and youngkin is in the lead there. Wtf.


It's not for nothing that the pollsters were showing this to be a statistical dead heat. McAuliffe reeeallly pissed off a lot of parents, particularly among independents.


usernames can change now! said:


> I gotta say it's kinda funny just how poorly Blanding is running. Even for wacko third party standards, most of that 0.6% is probably accidents.


I'm going to wager that the votes for her are solely "a pox on both your houses" votes.


Iceland Heavy said:


> They did go nearly +20 for Northam so at least some of them woke up?


People are voting for the individual, not the party. Northam had more credit with voters than McAuliffe did or does.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 2, 2021)

Even though it's not over yet Chesterfield county and Virginia Beach looking pretty solid for Youngkin is a whitepill in of itself. They barely went for Northam but are flipping back much stronger for Youngkin.


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 2, 2021)

X Prime said:


> I wonder how much the Loudoun school board is regretting covering up the troon rapist now.


If they'd pulled back in 2019 to consolidate their gains there would be no backlash.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> This pretty much killed the 1.75 trillion dollar bill and the infrastructure bill. Biden is fucking toast right now.


Good. Really gonna get wrecked next year when all the other states have elections.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> A lot of it was probably inflation, CRT, and """vaccine""" mandates tbh


Oh yeah and that too. Who knew a troon would lead to the demise of other troons.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> This pretty much killed the 1.75 trillion dollar bill and the infrastructure bill. Biden is fucking toast right now.


No way Manchin and Sinema cave now. Writing on the wall.


----------



## Livecorpse (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> I'm not celebrating until I hear about that rat bastard McAwful conceding.



Concede, hah. If (*IF*) he loses, he's gonna pull a Stacey Abrams. Calling it now.

Youngkin has a commanding lead, but it ain't over til it's over.


----------



## Extremist Frank (Nov 2, 2021)

This is going to be a pretty incredible upset.  The VAGOP is on track to flip the Governorship, Lt. Governorship, Attorney General, House of Delegates (lower chamber) and are only two seats shy of flipping the state Senate back, elections for which are held off-year.  The swamp is going to be fuckin pissed tomorrow lmao


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Extremist Frank said:


> The swamp is going to be fuckin pissed tomorrow lmao


I hope.


----------



## Henry V (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 2, 2021)

Livecorpse said:


> Concede, hah. If (*IF*) he loses, he's gonna pull a Stacey Abrams. Calling it now.


It might be more harder for McAuliffe, he ain't black enough.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

CNN just announced that there are still over 500K mail in ballots to be counted

yah..Youngkin is toast.  

God I hope this spurs the GoP into...something.


----------



## My Earnest Opinions (Nov 2, 2021)

Now it's time to see how strong the counter-fraud ops from Project Virginia and Virginia Republicans are.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

If the dems try and cheat in the coming days / weeks, I hope people riot. Well, show up with guns at places counting votes. Not Summer of Love rioting. I mean, they got upset over 2A shit in early 2020.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Coleslaw said:


> Why are cities separate from counties in VA?


I'm actually surprised to hear this. That is sensible to do that since cities have wildly different needs than their surrounding counties.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Nov 2, 2021)

I'll only be smug about this after the results are fortified; It's bad luck anyway. If the dems find a way to get the outcome they want they'll use it. Don't count anything out.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

I just realized there is another thread about the VA election just covering it live. It would be nice if they came in here since there's more people.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin's lead has shrunk by two points:


----------



## TroonedOutCarl (Nov 2, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> CNN just announced that there are still over 500K mail in ballots to be counted
> 
> yah..Youngkin is toast.
> 
> God I hope this spurs the GoP into...something.


When Virginia hits 88% reported, Fairfax is going to drop some serious shit.


----------



## The Unbecoming (Nov 2, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> Will the stealdoomers stop stealdooming now?


No, nor do I want them to. Keeps people on their toes.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

More then 10% up now. 



Aqua Panda said:


> The absolute legendary state of the Virginia GOP after that +10 Biden victory a year ago. They are so goddamn close.
> 
> View attachment 2682638


Youngkin ran an absolutely brilliant campaign. Textbook worthy. He also hit the Democrats where it hurt. Education is supposed to be their wheel house. He had some real brass balls to lean in hard on culture war issues, opposing the national media and establishment on COVID and Race shit.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> More then 10% up now.
> 
> 
> Youngkin ran an absolutely brilliant campaign. Textbook worthy. He also hit the Democrats where it hurt. Education is supposed to be their wheel house. He had some real brass balls to lean in hard on culture war issues, opposing the national media and establishment on COVID and Race shit.


And McCauliffe shot himself in the nuts with that "parents should have no say in education" quip.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin gained a percent.


also:


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

McAwful tried to make this election about Trump after he said what he said about his education platform.

Youngkin made this about Virginia.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> And McCauliffe shot himself in the nuts with that "parents should have no say in education" quip.


That was the kill shot to his campaign. He could have just kept his mouth shut.


----------



## Prester John (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> And McCauliffe shot himself in the nuts with that "parents should have no say in education" quip.


Every now and then, Democrats will slip up and say what they actually think.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> McAwful tried to make this election about Trump after he said what he said about his education platform.
> 
> Youngkin made this about Virginia.


He should've known the only people that are big enough NPCs for that to really work on are C*lifornians.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

Beavis said:


> That was the kill shot to his campaign. He could have just kept his mouth shut.


I'm personally happy he let the mask slip.  He wasn't lying when he said what he said.

It redpilled _a lot_ of "I just want to grill" normies in both Virginia, and the rest of the country.


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> Youngkin gained a percent.
> View attachment 2682670
> 
> also:
> View attachment 2682675


Princess is up 0.1%! I smell a comeback victory!


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Terry took back that percentage point. Its a war of attrition at this point. Hold strong.


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Nov 2, 2021)

Is he really going to do this? I figured they were going to fortify their way out of this one? No ballots in trashcans and dilation stations?


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 2, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> I don't think Democrats can fortify their way out of this one.


Fairfax County is home to the CIA and a lot of the beast's innards. If there's anywhere they could pervert with the least difficulty, Fairfax would be it. I hope that when I wake up tomorrow there is election fuckery afoot. Trust in elections must be shattered!


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> Youngkin gained a percent.
> View attachment 2682670
> 
> also:
> View attachment 2682675


I keep going to my calculator and checking what the difference is in numbers, by thousands. Youngkin has gained a little more every time I check.

+100k, 160k, 200k, 230k, and so on


----------



## X Prime (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> I'm personally happy he let the mask slip.  He wasn't lying when he said what he said.
> 
> It redpilled _a lot_ of "I just want to grill" normies in both Virginia, and the rest of the country.


You'd think the same would have happened in PA with Biden's oil comment, but eh.


----------



## StuffedBallot (Nov 2, 2021)

Is it time to go salt mining yet?


----------



## Henry V (Nov 2, 2021)

Beavis said:


> That was the kill shot to his campaign. He could have just kept his mouth shut.


It shows how cocky Democrats feel that a candidate would openly say that the state should be the only ones in control of people's education.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

From @mandatorylurk


----------



## Post Reply (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> McAwful tried to make this election about Trump after he said what he said about his education platform.
> 
> Youngkin made this about Virginia.


Youngkin played a very shrewd, local campaign. And he kept Trump at arms length, not denouncing or embracing him but supporting many of his policies. Contrast with McAuliffe who dragged anyone he could get his hands on down from DC. Youngkin made the right play to sway independents and moderate Dems who care about education.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 2, 2021)

Inb4 dems call rigged election


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 2, 2021)

Whatever may happen with fortification, Youngkin blowing away expectations in suburbs all over the state is a big white pill. People are rejecting the social agenda of leftist scum. Love to see it.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> From @mandatorylurk


To be fair, Biden is probably in full sundowner mode and thinks he’s calling to congratulate.


----------



## Extremist Frank (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> From @mandatorylurk



Terry: “Joe, pls send help”

Biden: “Cmon man!” *shits diaper*


----------



## Corette (Nov 2, 2021)

Scale Smerch said:


> Well apparently Fox just called it for Youngkin


Why would they do that?
Are there parts of Virginia still voting?


----------



## draggs (Nov 2, 2021)

Ouch

Turns out inflation and the crackas are our misfortune is not a good campaign environment for donkeys


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> From @mandatorylurk


Meh, Biden's probably asleep by now.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> Fairfax County is home to the CIA and a lot of the beast's innards.


suddenly things make a lot more sense


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Almost at 80%. Youngkin back to a ten point lead:


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax dumped more votes. McAuliffe's lead dropped a little more


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Nov 2, 2021)

America is a world-wide disease and must be purged by any means necessary. Fingers crossed that lack of faith in US elections finally does the trick.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

StuffedBallot said:


> Is it time to go salt mining yet?


no


----------



## draggs (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Fairfax dumped more votes. McAuliffe's lead dropped a little more
> View attachment 2682721


McAuliffe needed better than 75-25 Fairfax to win a close one. This one ain't close.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> The absolute legendary state of the Virginia GOP after that +10 Biden victory a year ago. They are so goddamn close.


Eh. I would say it's not so much the Virginia GOP, it's the Virginia Democrats. McAuliffe had a solid lead until he shot himself in the foot by pissing off parents. It evaporated most of their independent support. I'm certain that a lot of people who still voted Democrat disagreed with him and think he fucked up there as well. Then McAuliffe never really did anything that would help him come back from that and get back in the good graces of parents.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Fairfax dumped more votes. McAuliffe's lead dropped a little more
> View attachment 2682721


Huh...someone must have forgot to add all of McAuliffe votes.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> From @mandatorylurk


he's still trying to clean the shit out of his pants from his fiasco in Rome the other day


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Nov 2, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> Huh...someone must have forgot to add all of McAuliffe votes.


I'm outraged that they're suppressing the votes of the dead.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Virginia redemption arc when.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

Reddit is not taking this too well, multiple mentions of CRT being the new Gamergate in the r/politics thread for this election. 









						r/politics - Discussion Thread: NJ, VA, Special Congressional and Local Elections
					

802 votes and 24,857 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				











						Discussion Thread: NJ, VA, Special Congressional and Local Elections …
					

archived 3 Nov 2021 01:05:48 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Prester John (Nov 2, 2021)

Maybe McAuliffe would've had a better chance to win as the Democrat if a picture had surfaced of him wearing a Klan outfit.


----------



## StuffedBallot (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> no


Fuck it, you aren't my real dad!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 2, 2021)

That's a really really big lead. I'm not sure they can cheat without it being totally unbelievable.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> Huh...someone must have forgot to add all of McAuliffe votes.


Wait until midnight


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

The Democrats are just seething on the inside. This is a great turn out right now.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 2, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> Reddit is not taking this too well, multiple mentions of CRT being the new Gamergate in the r/politics thread for this election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully they plan a mass suicide tomorrow


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> Reddit is not taking this too well, multiple mentions of CRT being the new Gamergate in the r/politics thread for this election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They started CRT. They let it loose and now its biting them in the ass.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

StuffedBallot said:


> Fuck it, you aren't my real dad!


Okay son, but just this once


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Nov 2, 2021)

If Youngkin actually pulls this off, he should call the school board from Loudoun County and congratulate them for giving him the win. And then tell them to kill themselves for trying to shield a tranny rapist.


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Nov 2, 2021)

Funny how Virginia went from forever blue to backwoods racist homophobes in 2 hours.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> Huh...someone must have forgot to add all of McAuliffe votes.


More like the blowout is too big for them to risk it if it was ever in the cards. Youngkin absolutely swept the West of the State. It was not even close, he also flipped Hampton Roads. That was something I didn't see coming. Alot of Unions and Government contractors over there. For the Democrats to win they can't get blown the fuck out in the west AND lose Hampton Roads. There are not enough votes in Richmond City and Arlington to paper over that.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 2, 2021)

Ruin said:


> That's a really really big lead. I'm not sure they can cheat without it being totally unbelievable.


I'm monitoring msnbc and they seem to be bracing their audience for the inevitable Youngkin win


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 2, 2021)

StuffedBallot said:


> Fuck it, you aren't my real dad!


Pretty sure they have the republican being fascist and the Democrats being spineless do nothing's backwards


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

StuffedBallot said:


> Fuck it, you aren't my real dad!


CRT doesn't exist and also they don't understand what it is.


----------



## SilkGnut (Nov 2, 2021)

Ruin said:


> That's a really really big lead. I'm not sure they can cheat without it being totally unbelievable.


The markets indicate that this is all but a done deal. 

Folks betting on such things tend to be a far better indicator of what is happening behind the scenes than any newscast.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 2, 2021)

WhoIsSutterKane said:


> hopefully they plan a mass suicide tomorrow


Sadly none of them will do it with honor.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 2, 2021)

Gee willickers it turns out "we're going to let troons rape your daughters in the bathroom and here's why that's a good thing" isn't a vote getter.


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

StuffedBallot said:


> Fuck it, you aren't my real dad!


Sheesh these people are just _*Begging*_ for the Republicans to win. What a bunch of morons, trying to say that CRT doesn't exist. They are trying too hard to save an already lost election.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 2, 2021)

StuffedBallot said:


> Fuck it, you aren't my real dad!


Seething hard that doing the same thing with 'white supremacy' (which, unlike CRT, doesn't actually exist in society outside of the vaguest and most unfalsifiable levels) doesn't work.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> Reddit is not taking this too well, multiple mentions of CRT being the new Gamergate in the r/politics thread for this election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FMW13 (Nov 2, 2021)

I want to thank the Lincoln Project for fucking this up for Democrats. Good job guys.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Newsmax calls it.


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 2, 2021)

StuffedBallot said:


> Fuck it, you aren't my real dad!


WHO'S WHINING NOW?


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

From @Oxous


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Republican SEIZES


Edit: lol at that smirk


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Nov 2, 2021)

Barnes on People’s Pundit stream says he expects the media to be extra salty and hesitant about the Virginia election cause so many of them live there. 

I just wanna mine salt kiwi bros


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Nov 2, 2021)

Extremist Frank said:


> Terry: “Joe, pls send help”
> 
> Biden: “Cmon man!” *shits diaper*


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Republican SEIZES
> View attachment 2682842


Vote, sieze, dilate


----------



## ChefKiss (Nov 2, 2021)

Halloween Hulk Hogan said:


> If Youngkin actually pulls this off, he should call the school board from Loudoun County and congratulate them for giving him the win. And then tell them to kill themselves for trying to shield a tranny rapist.



McAuliffe should also be suing Project Lincoln for costing him the election in their TOTALLY unrelated stunt he and his party had nothing to do with, right?


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Republican SEIZES
> View attachment 2682842


I wanna see all the arguments for and against election fortification reverse overnight.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> I'm trying to verify this, but if Youngkin is winning districts that are 56% Black, that's unfathomable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



edit:


Gehenna said:


> Can confirm, majority-black and flipped.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Brothers, be prepared to mine salt. The dam is about to burst.


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)

MSNBC stream








						MSNBC Live Stream free - MSNBC News Live Streaming Online
					

Watch MSNBC live stream online for free. Get the latest news from America and rest of the world on MSNBC news live broadcasting.




					www.livenewsnow.com


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Republican SEIZES
> View attachment 2682842
> 
> Edit: lol at that smirk
> View attachment 2682850


Seizes? Was he ever behind?


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

I know this is way less important--hell it's not even my district--but Del. Hurst, who has name recognition from formerly being a news anchor and the fact that his fiancee was murdered live on TV, is losing his teetotal ass right now because he couldn't just sit home and do nothing and collect an easy incumbent W.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


>


I can't ever tell if these press releases are real tbh


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Last county to report in, Campbell County, has reported in 47% of precincts and a 68 point lead for Youngkin


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Brothers, be prepared to mine salt. The dam is about to burst.


Frens it is time to feast but feast in moderation for we will feast harder in 2022 and 2024.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> Seizes? Was he ever behind?


Winning is violence when they do it.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 2, 2021)

ChefKiss said:


> McAuliffe should also be suing Project Lincoln for costing him the election in their TOTALLY unrelated stunt he and his party had nothing to do with, right?


Yeah sue the Glowies in VA, brilliant move if you wanna die...


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

More crying from the replies to DecisionDeskHQ's tweet announcing Youngkin winning. https://twitter.com/DecisionDeskHQ/status/1455695493284171776


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

I got the grill on and am ready to cook some celebration burgers.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Last county to report in, Campbell County, has reported in 47% of precincts and a 68 point lead for Youngkin


Wait wait.  A 68 point lead?  84 to 16?

Whew mama that's a spicy turnout.


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 2, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Winning is violence when they do it.


This isn't even close.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Fairfax dumped more votes. McAuliffe's lead dropped a little more
> View attachment 2682721


For a bit of reference, the most recent records for Fairfax County indicate 774,473 total registered voters, 733,888 of which are considered active. So there is a possible max of 481,812 votes outstanding as of this update here. I don't know what it's numbers are for requested mail-in ballots, but keep that these sort of numbers exist in mind if this drags on for the next few days with no one conceding. They're the sort of thing that can close the gap enough to make holding out in hopes of mail in ballots saving McAuliffe to be plausible instead of absurd desperation.


----------



## FMW13 (Nov 2, 2021)

ChefKiss said:


> McAuliffe should also be suing Project Lincoln for costing him the election in their TOTALLY unrelated stunt he and his party had nothing to do with, right?


I hope Lincoln Project continue to do the stunts they pulled during this race. Florida Man is ready for your tomfoolery boys.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 2, 2021)

B-but the changing demographics! In a few more years it will be impossible for Dems to lose right?

Right?!


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Brothers, be prepared to mine salt. The dam is about to burst.





Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER said:


> I got the grill on and am ready to cook some celebration burgers.


I'm gonna wait at least another 30-60 minutes before going to the liquor store.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> For a bit of reference, the most recent records for Fairfax County indicate 774,473 total registered voters, 733,888 of which are considered active. So there is a possible max of 481,812 votes outstanding as of this update here. I don't know what it's numbers are for requested mail-in ballots, but keep that these sort of numbers exist in mind if this drags on for the next few days with no one conceding. They're the sort of thing that can close the gap enough to make holding out in hopes of mail in ballots saving McAuliffe to be plausible instead of absurd desperation.


yeah, that's why i keep saying wait for the airdrops. I've seen this all before.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Do we have a YoungTurks reaction yet?


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

82% right now. Youngkin's lead has shrunk, which is making me a little antsy.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

From what i am looking based niggers said fuck you to democrats

This is entirely about vaccines and trannies. The republicans have a winning formula for 2022 and 2024.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> View attachment 2682866


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Do we have a YoungTurks reaction yet?


I completely forgot they exist tbh. Kinda happier like that.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

This dosent surprise me. Small powerlevel but since Biden was elected literally all the Biden signs have been taken down and there's more Trump signs up than ever everywhere outside the cities in Virginia.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Republicans are doing good in New Jersey too! It's in play!


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Nov 2, 2021)

How long until "Too many people are voting!  Our elections are completely insecure!  We need more laws and audits to confirm that those dang dirty Republicans stole the vote!"?

I mean, outside of Reddit and Twitter.  We all knew they'd do an ideological 180 one nanosecond after losing.  But I expect CNN and MSNBC to start doing some noun-swapped Qposting by tomorrow.


----------



## draggs (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> 82% right now. Youngkin's lead has shrunk, which is making me a little antsy.


Youngkin will end up winning by 2-5%


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Nov 2, 2021)

Both parties are the same, but this will be really fucking funny no matter who wins, or who "wins".


----------



## X Prime (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Do we have a YoungTurks reaction yet?


Reportedly they are not doing a livestream.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Do we have a YoungTurks reaction yet?


They're not streaming, curiously...


----------



## I-chi (Nov 2, 2021)

This is too absurdly close for comfort. My gut is telling me to just wait for the 'We're tired, we'll count the rest tomorrow~' bullshit all the fuck over again. I know they're gonna cheat.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Wtf is up with danville city 

the little dot on the border. how does that go blue?


>


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Meanwhile in America's Armpit (NJ)


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Republicans are doing good in New Jersey too! It's in play!


NJ is surprisingly close, but I wouldn't be banking anything on that one. It's a fairly safe bet, even with upset. I don't think anyone seriously thinks that's going to flip


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2021)

lol wapo niggers are pissed that Youngkin didn't toe the line on the 2020 election and is still winning.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Just wait for the Fairfax county results to miraculously have a 98% Democrat vote that beats Youngkin by like 1k votes


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Nov 2, 2021)

If this goes through I'm grilling a pair of tomahawk ribeye steaks. Trannies are going to be so mad


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't know the guy's name, but the one with a pen and paper in hand on MSNBC pretty much stated that Youngkin is going to win. Democrats don't have the votes


----------



## Only A Retard Sometimes (Nov 2, 2021)

youre not supposed to say that out loud


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

Collections Agent said:


> This dosent surprise me. Small powerlevel but since Biden was elected literally all the Biden signs have been taken down and there's more Trump signs up than ever everywhere outside the cities in Virginia.


well yeah because Biden's the most popular president evah

wait


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 2, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> They're not streaming, curiously...


Cenks having a meltdown again most likely.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682886
> youre not supposed to say that out loud


So black people. How long until they the left goes full KKK?


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Wtf is up with danville city
> 
> the little dot on the border. how does that go blue?


Apparently Virginia uses an older model where sometimes cities are counted separately from counties (which I think actually makes sense, at least to a degree). It goes blue because city.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> well yeah because Biden's the most popular president evah
> 
> wait


I go to a gas station regularly (notably NOT in a rural area) and I have heard "Fuck Joe Biden" and "Let's go Brandon" said to the cashiers more than once in the last week, and that's about average on a weekly basis.


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> So black people. How long until they the left goes full KKK?


When their support level dips to a dangerously low 90%. Then they'll bring out the black face and klan hoods.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682886
> youre not supposed to say that out loud


Holy shit libtards are fedposting


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> NJ is surprisingly close, but I wouldn't be banking anything on that one. It's a fairly safe bet, even with upset. I don't think anyone seriously thinks that's going to flip


At the moment the based Italian RINO is slightly ahead.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Wtf is up with danville city
> 
> the little dot on the border. how does that go blue?



IIRC, Danville is a very black city and a lot of the blacks there are also older and tend to vote more often, so it naturally trends Democrat most of the time.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

Collections Agent said:


> I go to a gas station regularly (notably NOT in a rural area) and I have heard "Fuck Joe Biden" and "Let's go Brandon" said to the cashier's more than once in the last week, and that's about average on a weekly basis.


Interesting! I live in a red state and I've not heard it outside of my family. I suppose that's because it's unspoken. I did see a massive "fuck joe biden" flag on a truck once though. College town!


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> At the moment the based Italian RINO is slightly ahead.
> View attachment 2682898



Althought a win in NJ would be great, Republicans in New Jersey are pretty much just last decades democrats.


----------



## UCHUBomb (Nov 2, 2021)

I looked away for one second
Is it happening????


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> At the moment the based Italian RINO is slightly ahead.
> View attachment 2682898


*Eurobeat intensifies*

What if the Democrats were so focused on VA they forgot to fortify historically Blue states and this goes nuts?


----------



## Shrek (Nov 2, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> B-but the changing demographics! In a few more years it will be impossible for Dems to lose right?
> 
> Right?!


Wait til people find out some minorities vote red.


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> I'm gonna wait at least another 30-60 minutes before going to the liquor store.


Don't forget to invite your neighbors after all, this might happen in Virginia in celebration of Victory.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 2, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Wait til people find out some minorities vote red.


All white supremacist with blackface/tanface!


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> So black people. How long until they the left goes full KKK?


I know "hur hur dems r real racist" but they get more creative ways to politely disparage black people than I could ever dream of.


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

r/ politics is pretty much censoring salt mining

maga and Q tears are fun but lib tears are absolutely magnitudes more delicious. I am having alot of fun on Facebook atleast


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Interesting! I live in a red state and I've not heard it outside of my family. I suppose that's because it's unspoken. I did see a massive "fuck joe biden" flag on a truck once though. College town!


I will say that although most people aren't really politically volatile in my area, pretty much everyone but NoVa (Northern VA) absolutely despises NoVa so people can be a bit outspoken on democrat nonsense


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> Meanwhile in America's Armpit (NJ)
> View attachment 2682880





Rusty Crab said:


> NJ is surprisingly close, but I wouldn't be banking anything on that one. It's a fairly safe bet, even with upset. I don't think anyone seriously thinks that's going to flip


Yeah, if the trend holds, it does show there is a generally uniform national swing against the Democrats towards the Republicans. Doesn't bode well for the 2022 House or the 2024 Presidential election (note sure about the 2022 Senate; IIRC, the GOP is only defending open seats there).


----------



## Livecorpse (Nov 2, 2021)

According to the AP Tracker, Fairfax is at ~80% reporting. Youngkin is still almost 200K ahead.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Nov 2, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> At the moment the based Italian RINO is slightly ahead.
> View attachment 2682898


Ruh Roh.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Livecorpse said:


> According to the AP Tracker, Fairfax is at ~80% reporting. Youngkin is still almost 200K ahead.



Its a blowout


----------



## usernames can change now! (Nov 2, 2021)

New Joisey is almost tied


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax 80% reporting in. It's a done deal


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER said:


> Don't forget to invite your neighbors after all, this might happen in Virginia in celebration of Victory.


That made my night, thank you.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

i know its VA...but NJ is in play


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Althought a win in NJ would be great, Republicans in New Jersey are pretty much just last decades democrats.


which is still somehow infinitely better than current year dems.


Shrek said:


> Wait til people find out some minorities vote red.


wait until they find out about the cubanos...


> i know its VA...but NJ is in play


Hello Houston? Yeah I'd like to report a major fucking bruh moment.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

I mean it says a lot about how shit you are if your education policies of all things get enough rednecks mad to actually bother to go and vote.


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Nov 2, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> All white supremacist with blackface/tanface!


They pretty much see them like this


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> IIRC, Danville is a very black city and a lot of the blacks there are also older and tend to vote more often, so it naturally trends Democrat most of the time.


Danville has gone from prosperous manufacturing hub to a crime-addled husk that looks like the rust belt more than the Bible belt just within my lifetime. And they all blame NAFTA. And they all keep voting for the people that made it happen.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## draggs (Nov 2, 2021)

Barack Obama said:
			
		

> Never underestimate Joe's ability to fuck things up.


That Obama he's a pretty smart fellow


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682886
> youre not supposed to say that out loud











						r/politics - Comment by u/The_Great_Crocodile on ”Discussion Thread: NJ, VA, Special Congressional and Local Elections”
					

799 votes and 25,090 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				











						The_Great_Crocodile comments on Discussion Thread: NJ, VA, Special Co…
					

archived 3 Nov 2021 01:42:18 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Nov 2, 2021)

Yo, where’s that doomer who bitched and moaned about how voting was pointless cause either way the Dems would cheat?

Wanna taste the salt.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> which is still somehow infinitely better than current year dems.
> 
> wait until they find out about the cubanos...


Florida Chad reporting in

Cuban women are god tier


----------



## likeacrackado (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Fairfax 80% reporting in. It's a done deal
> View attachment 2682921


I don't think this will happen here, but weren't there districts in 2021 that got to 99% in and then dropped back down when more ballots were 'found'?


----------



## Crisis Acting Instructor (Nov 2, 2021)

Collections Agent said:


> I will say that although most people aren't really politically volatile in my area, pretty much everyone but NoVa (Northern VA) absolutely despises NoVa so people can be a bit outspoken on democrat nonsense


Even people in NoVa despise NoVa and only pretend they like it so they can be promoted to Raytheon VP of civilian-killing operations


----------



## Yuri_ (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2682909


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 2, 2021)

Assuming they don't try and desperately fortify the vote overnight this is looking to be like the 2017 election but with the parties flipped. Youngkin already blew past Gillespie's vote total while McAuliffe looks like he's going to hover only slightly above it.


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm gonna be donating so much money to Project Virginia now. 

Hopefully other Republicans can follow their model.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> Yo, where’s that doomer who bitched and moaned about how voting was pointless cause either way the Dems would cheat?
> 
> Wanna taste the salt.



I did. I was that faggot

I yield the floor sir.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

300 fucking vote separate them in NJ


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Ciattarelli up 10k votes


----------



## The Big O (Nov 2, 2021)

Well shit, even New Jersey is currently a tight race? Now I've seen everything. It'll be nice if they too elect the Republican governor but I won't hold my breath on that one. Virginia is easily the more important race in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2682909


Murphy unironically looks like a wojak that just shat his pants and Ciattarelli looks like an older Giga Chad.


----------



## draggs (Nov 2, 2021)

86% in, Youngkin has a 150,000+ vote lead

There aren't enough votes left for McAuliffe to win barring at least 50,000 extra votes being "found" that are 100% for McAuliffe


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Nov 2, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> Yo, where’s that doomer who bitched and moaned about how voting was pointless cause either way the Dems would cheat?
> 
> Wanna taste the salt.


Give it time, they'll all be back soon saying that this doesn't prove anything.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Last time Republicans Flipped NJ and VA it was 2010...and then 2012 was a massive blowout for the midterms and congress but Obama beat the wuss Romney. The Tea Party emerged somewhere in that space


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> Yo, where’s that doomer who bitched and moaned about how voting was pointless cause either way the Dems would cheat?
> 
> Wanna taste the salt.


Couldn't cope, seethed too hard, dilated to death


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

What’s Twitter saying about all of this?


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> View attachment 2682928View attachment 2682927


He's at 50.1% now


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

VA


NJ


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Inb4 the first thing Youngkin does is decimate the Loudon County school board


----------



## X Prime (Nov 2, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Murphy unironically looks like a wojak that just shat his pants and Ciattarelli looks like an older Giga Chad.


Seriously what the fuck. The Dem looks like a cloning accident gone wrong.

I thought people voted based on physical attractiveness?


----------



## introman (Nov 2, 2021)

The Big O said:


> Well shit, even New Jersey is currently a tight race? Now I've seen everything. It'll be nice if they too elect the Republican governor but I won't hold my breath on that one. Virginia is easily the more important race in the grand scheme of things.


It's a bigger deal since Biden won NJ by 16 points (~58%). It's going to be a tough pill to swallow that Blue States are going to be more purpleish/red, which means needing more resources to lobby and fight. Even this close race probably has the NJ DNC branch sweating bullets since this is VERY close for a Blue State.


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## StuffedBallot (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Last time Republicans Flipped NJ and VA it was 2010...and then 2012 was a massive blowout for the midterms and congress but Obama beat the wuss Romney. The Tea Party emerged somewhere in that space



The simulation is repeating itself again.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> What’s Twitter saying about all of this?


"Muh Russian Agents"

"Voter Suppression"

"Southern Strategy"


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> What’s Twitter saying about all of this?


Here's a Biden delegate sperging out.



			https://twitter.com/lindyli/status/1455698092020412417
		









						Lindy Li on Twitter: "Critical race theory helped to defeat Terry McA…
					

archived 3 Nov 2021 01:49:51 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> I'm gonna wait at least another 30-60 minutes before going to the liquor store.



If Macaulay won, you wouldn't have waited, right?


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2682947View attachment 2682948


It don't make no sense, Tone!


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> That made my night, thank you.



No Problem


----------



## The Big O (Nov 2, 2021)

introman said:


> It's a bigger deal since Biden won NJ by 16 points (~58%). It's going to be a tough pill to swallow that Blue States are going to be more purpleish/red, which means needing more resources to lobby and fight. Even this close race probably has the NJ DNC branch sweating bullets since this is VERY close for a Blue State.


Maybe Geoff Diehl might stand a chance next year here in Massachusetts. Trump gave him the endorsement for governor, and he'd be a modicum better than RINO Charlie Baker and whomever the Democrat challenger will be.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> I'm gonna be donating so much money to Project Virginia now.
> 
> Hopefully other Republicans can follow their model.


I haven't kept up with literally any of this. Can you TL;DR their model?


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> What’s Twitter saying about all of this?









Take your pick


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

The sad thing is NJ should be a cakewalk for the GoP at this time.

The current Dem candidate is under FBI investigations for fraud but its still somehow neck and neck.

I'd do a WTF...but it is New Jersey, so stupid is pretty much SOP there.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Here's a Biden delegate sperging out.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/lindyli/status/1455698092020412417


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

I wonder how Virginian @ConfederateIrishman is feeling right now.


----------



## Only A Retard Sometimes (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2682947View attachment 2682948


THE GOOL IS GETTING GABBA'D


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> The sad thing is NJ should be a cakewalk for the GoP at this time.
> 
> The current Dem candidate is under FBI investigations for fraud but its still somehow neck and neck.
> 
> I'd do a WTF...but it is New Jersey, so stupid is pretty much SOP there.



If the media doesn't cover it seriously then it doesn't happen

Most people only see snips of news here and there. Intelligent people seek happening's discussions


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

X Prime said:


> Seriously what the fuck. The Dem looks like a cloning accident gone wrong.
> 
> I thought people voted based on physical attractiveness?


Politics is Hollywood for ugly people


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> 
> View attachment 2682967
> ...


LETS GOOOO


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

"CRT isn't even taught in schools"
"Cool so it's no problem if we ban it"
*Windows shutdown noises*


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

where is a live new jersey tracker?

Search Engines don't bring up shit for me and im literally IP banned from Politico's website. It hasn't loaded since 2016 for me.


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> THE GOOL IS GETTING GABBA'D


Thus the "Blame Game" starts.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> 
> View attachment 2682967
> ...


The number of people telling the typical redditors to "cope harder" is whitepilling me p hard right now ngl


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> 
> View attachment 2682967
> ...


Someone with the username "StevenUniverse," unironically saying "Transphobic Republicunts."

Bahahahahaha


----------



## Ruin (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> 
> View attachment 2682967
> ...


I'm cooming this salt is delicious.


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> im literally IP banned from Politico's website


How do I get on that list?


----------



## Kornheiser (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> I wonder how Virginian @ConfederateIrishman is feeling right now.


He is another one that doomed all the time.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Collections Agent said:


> View attachment 2682956
> View attachment 2682957
> Take your pick


I hate love hate that stupid fucking emoji


----------



## The Big O (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> 
> View attachment 2682967
> ...


AW YEAH GURL.
Oh mah Gawd, it feels so good around my dick, guuuuuurl... _*raspberry noise*_


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964


I fucking wish American was electing fascists.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

hmm, I'm getting cautiously optimistic here

but I'm still not believing that the Dems are this incompetent.  They gota have something up their sleeves.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Looking forward to this being on the featured threads tomorrow


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> where is a live new jersey tracker?
> 
> Search Engines don't bring up shit for me and im literally IP banned from Politico's website. It hasn't loaded since 2016 for me.











						New Jersey Election Results
					

See full results and maps from the New Jersey elections.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> I fucking wish American was electing fascists.


They are they just have a (D) next to their name


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

God Reddit and Twitter never ceases to bring me great joy in their unnecessarily avoidable suffering and seething.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin's lead has shrunk to six points:


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> hmm, I'm getting cautiously optimistic here
> 
> but I'm still not believing that the Dems are this incompetent.  They gota have something up their sleeves.


Really? After the Biden administration? Not incompetent? Really?


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> 
> View attachment 2682967
> ...


lmao I only wish Terry were some extreme shitlib and not a normal-ass DNC drone. These dudes must think Mark Warner is Benito Mussolini


----------



## Yuri_ (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> 
> View attachment 2682967
> ...



Crying about supposed fascism while simultaneously wishing to live in a country without elections?


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> How do I get on that list?



dunno, use Tor i guess


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> How do I get on that list?


I guess you have to be on their "terrorist Watchlist" apparently. Cause I got on the site just fine.


----------



## The Nothingness (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> View attachment 2682962


Wait so election fraud helped elect Youngkin but it isn't real?


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> where is a live new jersey tracker?
> 
> Search Engines don't bring up shit for me and im literally IP banned from Politico's website. It hasn't loaded since 2016 for me.


More surprised you kept the same IP address for 5 years.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> Youngkin's lead has shrunk to six points:
> 
> View attachment 2682983



There is literally now way to win it. Its over. He didn't get the margins he needed in Urban area's surrounding DC. Those votes coming in maybe greating 1 or 2 points in his favor. It wont be enough.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Nov 2, 2021)

Guys, hold off the salt collection till Youngkin actually wins


----------



## D_Tractor (Nov 2, 2021)

Jack Citronella is the most Sopranos looking republican I have ever seen.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

It's tightening up.

Coming down to the wire. If Youngkin loses his buffer he could be fucked by absantee ballots and early voting.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> I fucking wish American was electing fascists.


bro I wish we were 1/20th as evil as they said we were


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 2, 2021)

The Nothingness said:


> Wait so election fraud helped elect Youngkin but it isn't real?


That was the joke, yes.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> More surprised you kept the same IP address for 5 years.


TOR


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 2, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> Yo, where’s that doomer who bitched and moaned about how voting was pointless cause either way the Dems would cheat?
> 
> Wanna taste the salt.


That (well, one of them) was me. If this election turns out to have been insufficiently fortified, I accept the L with pleasure.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Incredibly cringe and unbased


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> 
> View attachment 2682967
> ...


Lol I wish this were true, but he'll likely just be another good goy who doesn't do shit.


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> I wonder how Virginian @ConfederateIrishman is feeling right now.


Probably mad that doomers weren’t right again.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

The Nothingness said:


> Wait so election fraud helped elect Youngkin but it isn't real?


I bet next presidential election you'll have this going on.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

NeroRisotto said:


> Guys, hold off the salt collection till Youngkin actually wins


indeed. Do not underestimate just how monumentally fucked up our elections are. We can't even get government ids used for them


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> It's tightening up.
> 
> Coming down to the wire. If Youngkin loses his buffer he could be fucked by absantee ballots and early voting.


If he loses after all this it won't end quietly. VA rednecks aren't the type to see obvious corruption and go "nothing we can do, oh well".

Expect lots of "domestic terrorism" (aka protesting at the state capital with legally registered sidearms visible)


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

There are still more then enough votes out there to swing it for McAffualie.

I'm staying rather cautious as like I said before, the DNC aint going to go and dump 200K votes at the last minute to swing a win.  It will be a slow trickle, remember the votes will be counted until Friday. 

That's more then enough time for shenanigans to happen. Remember 2020


----------



## Only A Retard Sometimes (Nov 2, 2021)

imagine losing to someone not on the ballot lmao






COPE TO THE MAX


----------



## usernames can change now! (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> where is a live new jersey tracker?
> 
> Search Engines don't bring up shit for me and im literally IP banned from Politico's website. It hasn't loaded since 2016 for me.


How did you manage that?


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

on screen talent of CNN doing their best to point out current Democrat policy is a dumpster fire





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 2, 2021)

NeroRisotto said:


> Guys, hold off the salt collection till Youngkin actually wins


At least we waited until Trump was declared lost to give up on him.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2683017


pretty much what happened.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> 
> View attachment 2682967
> ...


lol Dems are all of the mad right now. If NJ flips too, or is even close or the dems need to "fortify" I will laugh and laugh and laugh.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Question 2 to basically "defund the police" in Minneapolis, NO is up 14 points.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Question 2 to basically "defund the police" NO is up 14 points.


What state?


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> View attachment 2682962


The sad thing is that Youngkin wasn't even running on an "Election fraud" platform. He basically paid just enough lip service to Trump's delusions to get the nomination, then called Biden's victory "certifiably fair". He made some noise about the voting machines needing an audit and there being a need for election observers, but by and large he wasn't running with those absurd "the election was stolen" claims. So blaming his win on that is just desperate cope that ignores the real contributions.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Coleslaw said:


> At least we waited until Trump was declared lost to give up on him.


>having faith in Trump


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

NeroRisotto said:


> Guys, hold off the salt collection till Youngkin actually wins


But it's fun laughing at twitter retards. I'm not going to be all smug on here until we know for sure, but I'll be damned if I don't laugh at leftoid faggots coping and seething.


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> There are still more then enough votes out there to swing it for McAffualie.
> 
> I'm staying rather cautious as like I said before, the DNC aint going to go and dump 200K votes at the last minute to swing a win.  It will be a slow trickle, remember the votes will be counted until Friday.
> 
> That's more then enough time for shenanigans to happen. Remember 2020


Even if McAffualie loses, the Dems are going to demand a recount (something that they denied for Trump last election.) So even if all of the votes are counted the Dems will still try and rig the election the longer it goes on. Which is why we need to call it ASAP.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Terry +.1


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> What state?


George Floyd's old stomping grounds.

Apparently the VA House of Delegates is close to flipping too.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 2, 2021)

By not nominating Kirk Cox as their gubernatorial candidate, Virginia GOP voters missed the opportunity to have a CWC-era Manchester High teacher as governor. It would have been a perfect fit. If there's anything Virginia needs it's a tard-wrangler.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Question 2 to basically "defund the police" in Minneapolis, NO is up 14 points.


That's actually really disappointing. That would be AMAZING to see.


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Question 2 to basically "defund the police" in Minneapolis, NO is up 14 points.


NYC just elected a retired NYPD/Transit cop mayor.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> lol Dems are all of the mad right now. If NJ flips too, or is even close or the dems need to "fortify" I will laugh and laugh and laugh.



NJ isn't going to flip

Look at the places reporting their counts, its all the rural places Trump easily carried in 2020.  Wait for the cities to come in, if by some miracle the GoP dude is still in the lead then you can celebrate.


----------



## Livecorpse (Nov 2, 2021)

Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER said:


> Even if McAffualie loses, the Dems are going to demand a recount (something that they denied for Trump last election.) So even if all of the votes are counted the Dems will still try and rig the election the longer it goes on. Which is why we need to call it ASAP.



Curious, who has called it so far? I saw Wasserman, DecisionDeskHQ, Fox News, and Newsmax, but has anyone else?


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Question 2 was shot down in Minneapolis.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> 
> View attachment 2682967
> ...


>Democrats should be like Republicans and just shit on their constituents whenever they get the chance
They don't need to expend the effort (even though they still do) if you'll go out of your way to clean out Biden's depends with your mouths just because Orange Man Bad and he dangles a troon 'admiral' in front of your noses.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Oh boy. Wilder is on NBC.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Holy shit it's a full on Chud Uprising



Spoiler: Conservative strawmen from a Horsey cartoon came to life


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Sebastian Gorka is saying McAuliffe is about to make a speech, take with a grain of salt but just saw it.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> Yo, where’s that doomer who bitched and moaned about how voting was pointless cause either way the Dems would cheat?
> 
> Wanna taste the salt.


That was me.  What can I say?  I’ve never been happier to be wrong in my life.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Nov 2, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> There are still more then enough votes out there to swing it for McAffualie.
> 
> I'm staying rather cautious as like I said before, the DNC aint going to go and dump 200K votes at the last minute to swing a win.  It will be a slow trickle, remember the votes will be counted until Friday.
> 
> That's more then enough time for shenanigans to happen. Remember 2020


The lead is greater, the remaining percent smaller, and the down ballot votes too R-leaning.

To pass the snuff test, they’d need to rig not just the governor’s election, but the delegates and AG. At a certain point that‘ll be too hard to buy.

They could get away with the discrepancy in 2020 because there was more prep-time, people were primed for it, and down ballot drew less attention across the country. This is a state race.

Democrats would have to be willing to circle the wagon across the entire country to defend the shenanigans stealing this one state race would cause.  Maybe they’re that desperate, but apparently Biden isn’t returning Mac’s call.

Edit: and Fairfax just gave up and posted 100% of their ballots. That was their bastion of “believable Blue wave“ votes.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Sebastian Gorka is saying McAuliffe is about to make a speech, take with a grain of salt but just saw it.


Let me guess


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 2, 2021)

The Tweet replies are something to see. Denial at the obvious, even if the Dems can hold the VA Gov.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

Alabaster Disaster said:


> Holy shit it's a full on Chud Uprising
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based cowgirl mommy gf won?????


> I ride horses, not fences!  You won’t get a wishy-washy, fence-ridin’, yellow bellied politician here.
> 
> My name is Marie March and I’m running for *District 7 House of Delegates*.
> 
> ...








						About ⋆ Marie March for Delegate for 7th District
					

I ride horses, not fences! My name is Marie March and I’m running for District 7 House of Delegates. I want to work to make your voices heard.



					mariemarch.com


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

Livecorpse said:


> Curious, who has called it so far? I saw Wasserman, DecisionDeskHQ, Fox News, and Newsmax, but has anyone else?


I'd call it, if I ran a major news site. Unfortunately, I don't, so my opinion doesn't count in real life. Only in spirit. (Only cause I don't live in Virginia.)


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 2, 2021)

I eagerly await more harrowing tales of Russian pee tapes and white supremacist driver's licenses


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

"So this is one of those uh.. guns huh?"


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 2, 2021)

Alabaster Disaster said:


> Holy shit it's a full on Chud Uprising
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change the F with the M heh


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Glad I couldn't help said:


> View attachment 2683040
> 
> The Tweet replies are something to see. Denial at the obvious, even if the Dems can hold the VA Gov.


It could never be that our agenda is pants-on-head exceptional! No! Other people are the problem!


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> That was me.  What can I say?  I’ve never been happier to be wrong in my life.


For what it's worth, I am _still_ expecting shenanigans, but voting is very easy and there's effectively no point in *not* doing it.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

From the salt mines of r/politics.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> It could never be that our agenda is pants-on-head exceptional! No! Other people are the problem!
> View attachment 2683051


First DSP now Terry McAuliffe, Machinima is out of control


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> I fucking wish American was electing fascists.


I just want the trains to run docks unloaded on time.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> It could never be that our agenda is pants-on-head exceptional! No! Other people are the problem!
> View attachment 2683051


Read between the lines they sabotaged the funding for fortification ops in Virginia. Wtf I love Joe Manchin and Kyrsten Sinema now


----------



## StuffedBallot (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> "So this is one of those uh.. guns huh?"


Isn't she ex-military? Pandering af though.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> From the salt mines of r/politics.
> View attachment 2683054


These people are full on parallel universe. Let God sort them out.


----------



## Livecorpse (Nov 2, 2021)

According to AP Tracker....

FAIRFAX IS DONE! 100% REPORTED!

...and Youngkin's still got a ~150K vote lead.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> It could never be that our agenda is pants-on-head exceptional! No! Other people are the problem!
> View attachment 2683051


Passing the biden bill will cause a economic bloodbath


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm reading that the NYT has Fairfax at 100% reported.

It's over.  At least ... It _should_ be over.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 2, 2021)

If Dem Governors are falling like Dominos I hope Tony Evers is on that list.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

StuffedBallot said:


> Isn't she ex-military? Pandering af though.


I know literally nothing about her, she just looks so hilariously awkward in that pic


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Ruin said:


> If Dem Governors are falling like Dominos I hope Tony Evers is on that list.



that sweater wearing faggot's days are numbers


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> From the salt mines of r/politics.
> View attachment 2683054



Is this daft mutherfucker seriously arguing that the GoP has social media and the MSM in their corner?

What drugs is he on and where can I get some?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> I'm reading that the NYT has Fairfax at 100% reported.
> 
> It's over.  At least ... It _should_ be over.


I know there's no way the redditoids and journoscum and globalists will take an L. But just let me have this moment.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Is this going to be like 2016 where the major networks took forever to call it because they couldn't believe it?

It sure seems so with Fairfax 100% reporting.


----------



## obsdj (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Sebastian Gorka is saying McAuliffe is about to make a speech, take with a grain of salt but just saw it.


The C-SPAN list of live streams for today has had "Glenn Youngkin Election Night Remarks" and "Terry McAuliffe Election Night Remarks" scheduled since at least early this afternoon. They were both originally scheduled for 8pm, then 9pm, then 10pm, currently 11pm (typical C-SPAN to keep pushing back the expected time for live speeches/press briefings, y'just never know with these politicians).


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> It could never be that our agenda is pants-on-head exceptional! No! Other people are the problem!
> View attachment 2683051


Manchin covering his own ass and pissing off all the dems in the country who aren’t his voters is one of the funnier things in politics that’s happened. Now Dems understand what having a Romney/McCain is like.


----------



## Titos (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Florida Chad reporting in
> 
> *Cuban women are god tier*


This can be empirically proven by looking at Ana De Armas. Only chick who I can unironically say has beautiful brown eyes.


----------



## Alter Ego (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax County can't fortify hard enough.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax is done


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> It could never be that our agenda is pants-on-head exceptional! No! Other people are the problem!
> View attachment 2683051


Well, they aren't wrong that Manchin spiking the wheels of the infrastructure bill hurt McAuliffe, or that the Democrats not pushing through enough of Biden's agenda will hurt them on down the line. I don't think that would have saved McAuliffe though.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 2, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Is this daft mutherfucker seriously arguing that the GoP has social media and the MSM in their corner?
> 
> What drugs is he on and where can I get some?


These same faggots have been arguing that Zuck is a secret white supremacist MAGAt because he didn't censor and eat Hillary's cunt hard enough.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

I think it's safe to post this now, especially with Fairfax reporting 100%.

SIC SEMPER TYRANNUS.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Doomersisters... we lost...


----------



## The Nothingness (Nov 2, 2021)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> The sad thing is that Youngkin wasn't even running on an "Election fraud" platform. He basically paid just enough lip service to Trump's delusions to get the nomination, then called Biden's victory "certifiably fair". He made some noise about the voting machines needing an audit and there being a need for election observers, but by and large he wasn't running with those absurd "the election was stolen" claims. So blaming his win on that is just desperate cope that ignores the real contributions.


So that is what the tweet was referring to


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 2, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> Fairfax County can't fortify hard enough.


I think they were holding back to see if it would even be worth fortifying.

With a gap this big, and with so many outlets calling it for Youngkin already, they realized they had no fucking chance and just threw in the towel. No sense doing any fortification that might get caught later if it’s not going to win you the election anyways.


----------



## Kane Lives (Nov 2, 2021)

That Loudoun tranny case really came in clutch for Youngkin, looks like.


----------



## obsdj (Nov 2, 2021)

StuffedBallot said:


> Isn't she ex-military? Pandering af though.


She was apparently an electrician in the Marines. And she isn't posing with her finger on the trigger, at least.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Doomersisters... we lost...






I won't be happy until this reaction stops being Chris Chan the White


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Mcauliff is speaking!


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 2, 2021)

Nate Cohn, he of the blessed NYT Needle, projects that Youngkin will win by 2 pt. Says McAuliffe just fell short almost everywhere.


----------



## Only A Retard Sometimes (Nov 2, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> I think they were holding back to see if it would even be worth fortifying.
> 
> With a gap this big, and with so many outlets calling it for Youngkin already, they likely realized they had no fucking chance.


I think they had a certain percentage of fake ballots prepared to dump and it just got away from them in the end.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 2, 2021)

I love being wrong please let me stay wrong


----------



## Lee Crabb (Nov 2, 2021)

Titos said:


> This can be empirically proven by looking at Ana De Armas. Only chick who I can unironically say has beautiful brown eyes.


Oh, _hello_


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Titos said:


> This can be empirically proven by looking at Ana De Armas. Only chick who I can unironically say has beautiful brown eyes.



The Cuban-white alliance is strong here.  United in hatred of Communism and Niggers. Cuba Flags go under Confederate ones and vice versa


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> That Loudoun tranny case really came in clutch for Youngkin, looks like.


WTF I love extremely loosely defined and easily abused transgender pandering now


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

What will HasanPiker think of this?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

obsdj said:


> She was apparently an electrician in the Marines. And she isn't posing with her finger on the trigger, at least.


I'm no expert but aren't you supposed to keep your index raised up next to the trigger like this?


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Doomersisters... we lost...



Feels good to lose this time.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Nov 2, 2021)

Collections Agent said:


> Looking forward to this being on the featured threads tomorrow


I'm not


----------



## What the shit (Nov 2, 2021)

By the way, it was an honor witnessing this with you guys. It’s been an absolute blast


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




CNN coping with the radical Dems and finally being given airtime to be like "GET THE FUCK BACK IN THE CLOSET"


----------



## likeacrackado (Nov 2, 2021)

The expression on the face of his daughter on the right says everything.




edit: poor girl has her Dad's face


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 2, 2021)

Based on the Registrar of voters for Virginia, Fairfax County is over 50% reporting and it is still a 66 / 33 split for McAuliffe. If these results hold then it would be hard to win for McAuliffe.


----------



## Only A Retard Sometimes (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I'm no expert but aren't you supposed to keep your index raised up next to the trigger like this?


most people never shoot a gun after basic.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> By the way, it was an honor witnessing this with you guys. It’s been an absolute blast


It's like the Trump thread all over again, complete with doomerposting and victory music


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> By the way, it was an honor witnessing this with you guys. It’s been an absolute blast



Come back for 2022 fren

Hope the salt will be plentiful. Whoever wins. 

Right now the yield is plentiful.


----------



## SiggyB (Nov 2, 2021)

Maccy is doing some huggy-wuggy feel-good BS right now. Probably going to tell the shitheels to hold on. Update: Said "Let's count these votes". Retard isn't surrendering. I expect some fortifying, unfortunately.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Collections Agent said:


> Looking forward to this being on the featured threads tomorrow


pls no. Keep politics in pastadome.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

People in the crowd right now at mcauliff hq.
*
*


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Doomersisters... we lost...


Even when we lose, we win!


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 2, 2021)

Concede and immediately kill yourself Grillmaster Terry.  You lost. Fuck off to some no show job you fucking Clinton stooge.


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I'm no expert but aren't you supposed to keep your index raised up next to the trigger like this?


Yes, you are suppose to. Any one who says otherwise are idiots.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> Based on the Registrar of voters for Virginia, Fairfax County is over 50% reporting and it is still a 66 / 33 split for McAuliffe. If these results hold then it would be hard to win for McAuliffe.
> View attachment 2683084


Fairfax is 100% reporting and McAuliffe won it 64/35


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Livecorpse (Nov 2, 2021)

Anyone else noticed VA Beach seems to be stuck at 66%? Maybe that's something to watch.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 2, 2021)

Another side issue that some twitter pundits have noted is that apparently the Fairfax school system handled wuflu school closures terribly, and the rich defense-lobbyist parents were very upset at their kids not getting a proper education to get them into their Ivy's of choice.  I.e. some of the Fairfax parent revolt was over poor covid handling by the school district.


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)

If this pasta nigger holds bergen then he will win.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 2, 2021)

What the shit said:


> By the way, it was an honor witnessing this with you guys. It’s been an absolute blast


I took a long break from A&H (since before stickers got culled) but got pulled back in due to mandate dooming, and damn am I glad I’m here for tonight.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> People in the crowd right now at mcauliff hq.
> *View attachment 2683103*


uhhh excuse me where are all the masks????


----------



## obsdj (Nov 2, 2021)

MCAULIFFE IS DANCING AGAIN


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Fairfax is 100% reporting and McAuliffe won it 64/35


Let them count the votes so he can win it  3172/35


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

NPR corroborates Fairfax is 100% in. 


I'm also seeing a lot of "too close to call" headlines, which more thab likely means Dems are trying to stall conceding.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

I might have a stroke from all the salt I am feasting on in r/politics.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

NJ PULLING AHEAD. 

Crazy clip from MSNBC 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 2, 2021)

Yuri_ said:


> Crying about supposed fascism while simultaneously wishing to live in a country without elections?


Elections are a threat to Our Democracy™. Especially fair and honest ones.


----------



## buttvomit (Nov 2, 2021)

Only A Retard Sometimes said:


> most people never shoot a gun after basic.


Marines and army do yearly qualifying no matter what job they have.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

McAwful speech reeked of John Podesta's 2016 speech on behalf of Hillary.


----------



## Chen Stirner (Nov 2, 2021)

likeacrackado said:


> The expression on the face of his daughter on the right says everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

"CRT Not Real! CRT Not Real!" i continue to insist as i slowly shrink and transform into a corn cob


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> If this pasta nigger holds bergen then he will win.
> 
> View attachment 2683111
> 
> View attachment 2683113



Redpill me on Bergen

What were bidens Margins?

I would LOVE a blowout in both states


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 2, 2021)

The evil has been defeated.


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2021)

Virginia truly is an exceptional state with many exceptional people living in it


----------



## Opticana (Nov 2, 2021)

Curious, anyone have the results for Ocean County in NJ? You won't believe the amount of autism and infighting that's been going with the Jewish community there and this election.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

I dont care what happen now...

the butthurt and pain coming from the NPCs at CNN will feed me for a year.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> I might have a stroke from all the salt I am feasting on in r/politics.


I'm sure it's great. I can't. Too much salt raises my blood pressure if you get my drift


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2683123
> 
> NJ PULLING AHEAD.
> 
> ...


Always nice to see the mentally impaired in gainful employment


----------



## Local Fed (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeb screwed out of another election and yet here you all are cheering.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2683123
> 
> NJ PULLING AHEAD.
> 
> ...


This clip is outright insane. Youngkin kept Trump at arms length and actually ran his own campaign.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 2, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> I think they were holding back to see if it would even be worth fortifying.
> 
> With a gap this big, and with so many outlets calling it for Youngkin already, they realized they had no fucking chance and just threw in the towel. No sense doing any fortification that might get caught later if it’s not going to win you the election anyways.


Or, alternatively, both candidates are pozzed enough to be acceptable to globohomo, and they have no reason to bother rigging it.
Same thing in New Jersey.


----------



## Henry V (Nov 2, 2021)

I can't wait for ANTIFA to start saying that the voting system is fascist again and start Molotov people's businesses in "protest".


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 2, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2683123
> 
> NJ PULLING AHEAD.
> 
> ...


If its not real why get so offended by nothing being called bullshit?


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> Virginia truly is an exceptional state with many exceptional people living in it


Virginia is for virgins! From this day forth, the state bird shall be the Kiwi and the state animal shall be the Lolcow.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin's lead has shrunk to four points:


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> This clip is outright insane. Youngkin kept Trump at arms length and actually ran his own campaign.



As he should of

He had his own idea's and his own funding.   This isn't a repudiation of Trump in anyway, Trump would of probably only helped holding some MAGA rallies.... I feel this was about Tranny and CRT nonsense


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't think Ciattarelli will hang on but he's building a bit of a lead in Bergen county, which is part of the nyc metro area and leans dem.



If he can exceed expectations in suburbs like Youngkin did, it might be enough to withstand whatever kind of fortification comes out the shithole that is Essex county.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> If its not real why get so offended by nothing being called bullshit?


There are two wolves inside you

One says CRT isn't real
Another says it shouldn't be banned in schools

Both are objectively wrong


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Nov 2, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Curious, anyone have the results for Ocean County in NJ? You won't believe the amount of autism that's been going with the Jewish community there and this election.
> View attachment 2683148







Jews pulled through in Ocean county, likely the same in Bergen.


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 2, 2021)

Lee Crabb said:


> Oh, _hello_
> View attachment 2683090


All three, fuck like a demented beast.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> Youngkin's lead has shrunk to four points:
> 
> View attachment 2683146


Richmond and Fairfax came in. Not enough for mcauliff.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 2, 2021)

These independents must be fucking terrible if they can't get 0.5 percent of the vote. Even your average pro child prostitute and legal crack lobertarian usually can manage that.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 2, 2021)

I see Sliwa lost in NYC. Democrat is a black ex-cop. How fucked are they?


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 2, 2021)

tehpope said:


> "CRT Not Real! CRT Not Real!" i continue to insist as i slowly shrink and transform into a corn cob



Why won't you stupid, evil white people who are responsible for everything bad accept that we're not technically teaching your kids that white people are stupid, evil, and responsible for everything bad?


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Or, alternatively, both candidates are pozzed enough to be acceptable to globohomo, and they have no reason to bother rigging it.
> Same thing in New Jersey.


I dunno about the NJ race, but Youngkin is opposed to gender neutral bathrooms and CRT, so I wouldn't exactly call him "pozzed" although your definition of that term may differ.


----------



## Bork Laser (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Redpill me on Bergen


Bergen is pretty much where alot of the anti-commie, latin people ended up after Hudson started turning blue. You have alot of cross over that see any democrat as evil as Castro and subarbs people who are scared of the blacks in Jersey City and Newark.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> If its not real why get so offended by nothing being called bullshit?


"It didn't happen and they deserved it" but make it woke


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't feel comfortable calling it for Youngkin. I've been consistently wrong about every election since 2016 and I'm scared that if I switch things up now it might ruin it.  Also, who the fuck is Princess Blanding?


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 2, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> I see Sliwa lost in NYC. Democrat is a black ex-cop. How fucked are they?


Who’s “they” in this case? 

Also, literally nobody was expecting Eric Adams to not win so it’s not exactly a disappointment.


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Nov 2, 2021)

Well, was an honor shitposting with you lads. Can't wait to attend Princess Blanding's inauguration!


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> Also, who the fuck is Princess Blanding?


She is our once and future KWEEN!


----------



## D_Tractor (Nov 2, 2021)

Livecorpse said:


> Anyone else noticed VA Beach seems to be stuck at 66%? Maybe that's something to watch.


It's niggerville.


----------



## Renmai (Nov 2, 2021)

buttvomit said:


> Marines and army do yearly qualifying no matter what job they have.


Can confirm, you qualify with your weapons at least once a year and usually twice.  And Army POG units do a bunch of useless weapons and convoy training when they deploy even though they will never be tasked to do it themselves ever.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 2, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> Who’s “they” in this case?
> 
> Also, literally nobody was expecting Eric Adams to not win so it’s not exactly a disappointment.


Your average normie New Yorker


----------



## Prester John (Nov 2, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2683123
> 
> NJ PULLING AHEAD.
> 
> ...


CRT isn't real and Antifa is just an idea.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Redpill me on Bergen
> 
> What were bidens Margins?
> 
> I would LOVE a blowout in both states


Bergen went for Biden by nearly 17 points.


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin's lead has halved.


----------



## Livecorpse (Nov 2, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> I don't feel comfortable calling it for Youngkin. I've been consistently wrong about every election since 2016 and I'm scared that if I switch things up now it might ruin it.  Also, who the fuck is Princess Blanding?


 
Princess Blanding is a literally who independent running a platform for people who don't think the Dems are leftist enough. Unsurprisingly, she got frozen out of the news cycle.


----------



## Chaotic Pizzaparty (Nov 2, 2021)

Can't wait for the "we found these 200,000 votes for Terry." Underneath a couch in bumfuck nowhere. It's been a pleasure kiwis either way.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 2, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Your average normie New Yorker


A black ex-cop will probably be harder on crime and will have a lot harder of a time being smeared as racist for it, so it’s certainly a net benefit for the average normie New Yorker.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Leads are shrinking.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax no longer at 100%. Steal incoming.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> She is our once and future KWEEN!


Okay, I now just checked her website and I can see that, despite being Libertarian, she sounds more like a progressive. I think it's safe to assume that she did somewhat spoil the democrats' vote.

All hail Kween Blanding!


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Redpill me on Bergen
> 
> What were bidens Margins?
> 
> I would LOVE a blowout in both states








There is no (((mail in))) votes counted there yet. The only hope is they didn't expect the pastanigger to do anything so they didnt bother rigging .


----------



## likeacrackado (Nov 2, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> I see Sliwa lost in NYC. Democrat is a black ex-cop. How fucked are they?


I hope you're not American, because you'd have to have down syndrome to think red beret man would win if you were.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> Fairfax no longer at 100%. Steal incoming.
> 
> View attachment 2683186


here we go lads 

it's been an honor


----------



## TroonedOutCarl (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> Fairfax no longer at 100%. Steal incoming.
> 
> View attachment 2683186


88 percent, what did I tell you lad.


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 2, 2021)

McAuliffe HQ is a ghost town. Youngkin HQ about to get labeled a super spreader event.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> Fairfax no longer at 100%. Steal incoming.
> 
> View attachment 2683186


Well shit. Looks like this is the part where he loses.


----------



## likeacrackado (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> Fairfax no longer at 100%. Steal incoming.
> 
> View attachment 2683186


Dammit I hate being right


----------



## April Ryan (Nov 2, 2021)

People the election was called 2 hours ago. No repuatable outlet would call unless they were certain. Youngkin will win by 2.5 points stop hyperventalating.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Nov 2, 2021)

lol the fix is in, wrap it up democracycucks


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Yep, it’s time. Extra ballots confirmed.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 2, 2021)

For reference, in the 2020 presidential election, 4,375,000 people in Virginia voted in total for either Biden or Trump.  So far, about 2,875,000 votes have been counted in Virginia in total.  That's 1,500,000 eligible voters who can still fortify the election for McAuliffe.


----------



## D_Tractor (Nov 2, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Curious, anyone have the results for Ocean County in NJ? You won't believe the amount of autism and infighting that's been going with the Jewish community there and this election.
> View attachment 2683180


Orthodox Jews overwhelmingly voted for (((Trump))) Reformed Jews all want their children to troon out and rope.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683184
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mail in votes postmarked today are accepted until the 8th in NJ, they have plenty of time.


----------



## Only A Retard Sometimes (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> For reference, in the 2020 presidential election, 4,375,000 people in Virginia voted in total for either Biden or Trump.  So far, about 2,875,000 votes have been counted in Virginia in total.  That's 1,500,000 eligible voters who can still fortify the election for McAuliffe.


turn out is always lower in off years. they wont get close to that many votes.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Nov 2, 2021)

April Ryan said:


> People the election was called 2 hours ago. No repuatable outlet would call unless they were certain. Youngkin will win by 2.5 points stop hyperventalating.


There are no reputable outlets.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Hmmm somethings up in Fairfax

They've resinced some of the counts...new counts coming out "soon"

yah...thats not suspicous at all.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> View attachment 2683197


In 364 days, Virginia went from +10 Democrat to ... This.

Good lord almighty, these people are delusional to think that this isn't a disaster for the Democraps.


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> For reference, in the 2020 presidential election, 4,375,000 people in Virginia voted in total for either Biden or Trump.  So far, about 2,875,000 votes have been counted in Virginia in total.  That's 1,500,000 eligible voters who can still fortify the election for McAuliffe.


Turnout for this isn’t even close to that and that turnout was more than a little suspect.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

Bergen County in NJ is a NYC suburb county. It went +17 for Biden 1 year ago...

Rn its +8 for Republicans


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683184
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's New Jersey. Everything is rigged. Both parties are trying to rig it and the winner is the one who rigs it best. It's actually quite a fair system.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Fairfax back on the board changes things. Any info why they suddenly are back in play?


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Fairfax back on the board changes things. Any info why they suddenly are back in play?


Cheating


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Curious, anyone have the results for Ocean County in NJ? You won't believe the amount of autism and infighting that's been going with the Jewish community there and this election.
> View attachment 2683180


Lol I'd vote for a tranny nigger before I'd vote for either of those two.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Fairfax back on the board changes things. Any info why they suddenly are back in play?


#TransRights #EatTheBugs


----------



## obsdj (Nov 2, 2021)

Some woman representing Youngkin just came out at his headquarters, after making us listen to 80s pop hits for twenty minutes, and she basically told the crowd to chill, they're still counting the votes, gonna have a party but blah blah blah don't count your chickens I guess.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Fairfax back on the board changes things. Any info why they suddenly are back in play?


You know why.


----------



## rando0675309 (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> For reference, in the 2020 presidential election, 4,375,000 people in Virginia voted in total for either Biden or Trump.  So far, about 2,875,000 votes have been counted in Virginia in total.  That's 1,500,000 eligible voters who can still fortify the election for McAuliffe.


It's an off year, so the turnout won't be nearly as high as 2020. Also, Trump isn't on the ballot, so most of the cucks who came out to larp as the "resistance" aren't bothering to vote.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Fairfax back on the board changes things. Any info why they suddenly are back in play?


I've been slacking. 

The only thing election fortifiers should be fortifying is is the position of deez nuts on their chins.


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 2, 2021)

I've been a bit "touch-and-go" about the rigging speculation, mostly on account of "would they really be so brazen as to pull this shit again? Even after how much scrutiny the last time drew?" But here we are I guess. 
Let's just see what happens.


----------



## Chen Stirner (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> Fairfax no longer at 100%. Steal incoming.
> 
> View attachment 2683186


It's gonna be painfully obvious if Fairfax dems magically find 100,000 votes for McAuliffe when 99.6% of precincts are reporting. Oh who am I kidding? Of course they would do something that painfully obvious.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

These degenerates need to decide if they're cheating and by how much soon so I can decide if I'm opening the good alcohol tonight or not


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Wow, Youngkin mopped the floor in Virginia Beach.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Does the GOP not have people in Fairfax? 

How is this even ok. 

They do the same shit in broward every year


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 2, 2021)

Chen Stirner said:


> It's gonna be painfully obvious if Fairfax dems magically find 100,000 votes for McAuliffe when 99.6% of precincts are reporting. Oh who am I kidding? Of course they would do something that painfully obvious.


Plenty of people within driving distance with shotguns willing and ready to show up and demand proof of this if it happens.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> I don't feel comfortable calling it for Youngkin. I've been consistently wrong about every election since 2016 and I'm scared that if I switch things up now it might ruin it.  Also, who the fuck is Princess Blanding?


according to my friend, "Princess" is an apparently not-uncommon name for black women. How I went my entire life without knowing this, I have no idea.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> View attachment 2683197


It's not that good of a lead for the Dems. If this were 2012 I would agree but this was a very important pressure relief valve for the public. The last minute endorsement by Trump really helped seal the deal.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Does the GOP not have people in Fairfax?
> 
> How is this even ok.
> 
> They do the same shit in broward every year


It's DC suburbs. Of course not.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Sad Ted Wheeler said:


> Plenty of people within driving distance with shotguns willing and ready to show up and demand proof of this if it happens.



Nothing will happen

We saw it in 2020 and nobody stopped them


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Fairfax back on the board changes things. Any info why they suddenly are back in play?



Official word is that their is a discrepancy in ballot audits so some will need to be "re-scanned" for like the 3rd time.

Pucker up boy's here it comes.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Does the GOP not have people in Fairfax?
> 
> How is this even ok.
> 
> They do the same shit in broward every year


nigga I told you to wait for the airdrops.


----------



## Post Reply (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> View attachment 2683197


Every Virginia governor's election is in an off presidential year, lol.


----------



## TroonedOutCarl (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Wow, Youngkin mopped the floor in Virginia Beach.
> View attachment 2683221


People must be getting tired of gangs shooting each other up on the pier every other week


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 2, 2021)

Sad Ted Wheeler said:


> Plenty of people within driving distance with shotguns willing and ready to show up and demand proof of this if it happens.


This, as I said earlier Virginians aren't as cucked as you think outside of the cities and NoVa. Lots of people have been mad all year.


----------



## draggs (Nov 2, 2021)

They're gonna have to increase McAuliffe's advantage at least 50,000 votes more in Prince William and Fairfax

That's a lot of votes almost 10% of the total vote in those two counties rn

It's true the GOP is stupid this shit happens every election and they wait to contest it until they're behind

File an emergency motion in court asking for an injunction say this is bullshit we want a court-supervised count from now on you can file any day any time if you're important enough


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> It's DC suburbs. Of course not.


DC suburbs are so blue they make la county seem like Trump country in comparison.


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2021)

Trump still trying to stay relevant is great


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> lmao trump still trying to stay relevant is great


He doesn't have to try to be relevant, just go back and listen to McAuliffe the last week or so.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 2, 2021)

They're going to try and steal aren't they? Unbelievable.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Clickbait, Inc. is calling it for Youngkin.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> Trump still trying to stay relevant is great


considering he's not able to announce his campaign for 2024...he's the first american in like 100+ years thats remained relevant in this manner past their first term as president. Its seriously like old school politics where people could exist as players outside their political party.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> He doesn't have to try to be relevant, just go back and listen to McAuliffe the last week or so.


RENT
FREE

Even after leaving office, Trump is STILL fucking the Dems without lifting a finger.


----------



## draggs (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> Trump still trying to stay relevant is great


He is the politician in the country who arouses the most interest. Constantly in the news. Gets more coverage than the president of the United States. The most important man in the country because blue check marks can't shut the fuck up about him.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> I've been a bit "touch-and-go" about the rigging speculation, mostly on account of "would they really be so brazen as to pull this shit again? Even after how much scrutiny the last time drew?" But here we are I guess.
> Let's just see what happens.


There's been no consequences thus far, so why wouldn't they?


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

We'll see what happens with Fairfax, the situation is a little concerning, that said even if the worst happens, needing to cheat at the eleventh hour in Virginia of all places is a bad sign for the Dems during the coming mid-terms, as I've said before more than once.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> Trump still trying to stay relevant is great


Hello Jacob of inside elections


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Clickbait, Inc. is calling it for Youngkin.
> View attachment 2683235


I’m surprised they were able to type that article thru all of their tears.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

Ruin said:


> They're going to try and steal aren't they? Unbelievable.


I think with all eyes on this kiwis should autistic and watching them like hawks for any shenanigans they might pull if they're going to do so. But something tells me youngkin won Bigly.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Ruin said:


> They're going to try and steal aren't they? Unbelievable.


It's not about getting the governor they want.  It's about reminding everyone that they can openly cheat and no one will hold them accountable.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

BUSINESS INSIDER HAS CALLED IT 
THIS IS NOT A DRILL


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> Trump still trying to stay relevant is great



Trump is very relevant no matter what you think.

His Rallies still brings in tens of thousands of retards and he isn't even running for re-election.

He comes out of Palm beach to other parts of Florida thousands of people line up just to watch him drive by and nothing else. Dont kid yourself, if he runs again he will probably win. Atleast against biden anyway. Dems will need someone else.

If they are smart they start pushing someone else for 2024 already....they have good candidates believe it or not that could appeal to all americans (lol and not kamala)

Dont just assume Biden is going to die or wont run for re-election.


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Hello Jacob of inside elections


Yes that's me. Jacob Rubashkin of Inside Elections "a non-partisan newsletter covering U.S. House, Senate, and gubernatorial campaigns, Presidential politics, and political developments."


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 2, 2021)

Grillmaster Terry’s HQ totally empty now. Is he on the phone with Dementia Joe?


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> Yes that's me. Jacob Rubashkin of Inside Elections "a non-partisan newsletter covering U.S. House, Senate, and gubernatorial campaigns, Presidential politics, and political developments."


Ahh yes, the Jim method


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Nov 2, 2021)

Post more  plz


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

Sad Ted Wheeler said:


> Grillmaster Terry’s HQ totally empty now. Is he on the phone with Dementia Joe?


It’s past Joe’s bedtime.  He’s on the phone with Jill, though.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 2, 2021)

Sad Ted Wheeler said:


> Grillmaster Terry’s HQ totally empty now. Is he on the phone with Dementia Joe?


Joe denied his call.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> It's not about getting the governor they want.  It's about reminding everyone that they can openly cheat and no one will hold them accountable.


Agreed but this time doing such a thing would be a massive backfire.  Especially when autists like us can keep count and make sure they're not trying to fortify the election. In fact kiwifarms has a great purpose at keeping people in power in check.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 2, 2021)

"new phone, who dis" - t.  President Joe Biden


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Like someone on twitter has pointed out. Biden got over 400,000 votes in Fairfax county and that was during a record turnout and he got 5 points more than McAuliffe, the turnout wasn't close to 2020, so Fairfax pulling an extra 100k votes out of their ass isn't plausible.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> according to my friend, "Princess" is an apparently not-uncommon name for black women. How I went my entire life without knowing this, I have no idea.


I've never forgotten this gem, or should I say jewel, from an episode of _Say Yes to the Dress_ I saw when I was like 15.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> BUSINESS INSIDER HAS CALLED IT
> View attachment 2683238THIS IS NOT A DRILL


   lol yeah just wait until their next article is about never giving up and how McAuliffe pulled off a come from behind miracle.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Terry's gone home for the night but is in no way conceding the election until every vote is counted.

Thats whut his press jew is saying.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Trump is very relevant no matter what you think.
> 
> His Rallies still brings in tens of thousands of retards and he isn't even running for re-election.
> 
> ...


But what about finding 100000 million voots underneath someone's couch at 5 AM?


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 2, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> It’s past Joe’s bedtime.  He’s on the phone with Jill, though.


You mean DOCTOR Jill. Show some goddamn respect!


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Joe denied his call.


Joe can't remember whether to tap the green button or the red one.


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2021)

Sad Ted Wheeler said:


> Grillmaster Terry’s HQ totally empty now. Is he on the phone with Dementia Joe?


Joe is too worried about the long distance fees he might incur if he calls Terry. That's a lot of message units!


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Joe can't remember whether to tap the green button or the red one.


His staff and wife denied the call


----------



## Henry V (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> Joe is too worried about the long distance fees he might incurs if he calls Terry. That's a lot of message units!


Not to mention all the greenhouse gasses.


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Nov 2, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2683123
> 
> NJ PULLING AHEAD.
> 
> ...


MSNBC's propaganda has devolved into little more than coping at this point.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

De La Démocratie en Amérique


Spoiler: "Size of victory" map from Politico


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> His staff and wife denied the call


I don't think Joe's wife does anything with Joes's staff.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Nov 2, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> that said even if the worst happens, needing to cheat at the eleventh hour in Virginia of all places is a bad sign for the Dems during the coming mid-terms, as I've said before more than once.


No, if they do cheat a win here and get away with it, it's a very good sign for the DNC as they can clearly commit increasingly blatant amounts of fraud without any form of recompense. Saying otherwise is a massive cope.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 2, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I don't think Joe's wife does anything with Joes's staff.


At his age, I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Pop pop fizz fizz (Nov 2, 2021)

Something else to keep in mind are the down ballot races in VA
For Lt.Gov. the (black) Republican (woman) Winsome Sears is winning
For Attorney General the (Hispanic) Republican man Jason Miyares is winning
And it's looking like the Republicans are going to handily retake the House.

So with Youngkin as (presumed right now) as the likely winner, and the Republicans likely taking full control of the State of VA, how much pants-shitting are the Dems going to be doing?


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin's lead just went from 110,000 to 60,000 in a vote drop.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Fairfax back on the board changes things. Any info why they suddenly are back in play?



All the actual votes are counted, now they're counting bonus votes.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin's lead has shrunk to two points:


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Nov 2, 2021)

Pop pop fizz fizz said:


> Something else to keep in mind are the down ballot races in VA
> For Lt.Gov. the (black) Republican (woman) Winsome Sears is winning
> For Attorney General the (Hispanic) Republican man Jason Miyares is winning
> And it's looking like the Republicans are going to handily retake the House.
> ...


None because democrats are going to win the Virginia Governor's office.

All else is cope.

just lmao at believing in democracy


----------



## Titos (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Fairfax back on the board changes things. Any info why they suddenly are back in play?


Aren't the glowie headquarters there? That should explain everything. Place should be bathed in napalm.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> His staff and wife denied the call


If this indicates what I think it does and the DNC is leaving McAuliffe out to dry, no amount fortification they can feasibly pull off in VA at this late hour will save him.


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Nov 2, 2021)

The vote drop was Norfolk city. Which is now 100% in. That was their last dump area.

The people who said Youngkin would win by 2% look to be correct.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Pop pop fizz fizz said:


> Something else to keep in mind are the down ballot races in VA
> For Lt.Gov. the (black) Republican (woman) Winsome Sears is winning
> For Attorney General the (Hispanic) Republican man Jason Miyares is winning
> And it's looking like the Republicans are going to handily retake the House.
> ...



It does look like the GoP has pretty much cleaned up Virginia.  They will take the house for sure and maybe the governor as well.  Either way the Dems should be shitting their pants right now.  Virginia is a sign post for the mid-terms usually.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> MSNBC's propaganda has devolved into little more than coping at this point.


I would vote against every belief i ever held in my heart just to watch these faggots cry


ahahahaha




LurkTrawl said:


> No, if they do cheat a win here and get away with it, it's a very good sign for the DNC as they can clearly commit increasingly blatant amounts of fraud without any form of recompense. Saying otherwise is a massive cope.



What? You didn't Voot?  You think your Voot aint counted?


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 2, 2021)

Low Energy


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Put up Lee and Jackson statues in front of every courthouse, or you're cucks.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Only a 60k difference now with 5% left to report. Going to be fucking close.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> Youngkin's lead has shrunk to two points:
> 
> View attachment 2683270


A I R D R O P S


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> Youngkin's lead just went from 110,000 to 60,000 in a vote drop.



More shenanigans from Fairfax county...I so hope the GoP does to town on these folks and digs deep.  

Its rather...odd...that all the recounted votes were for McAffulie isnt it?


----------



## Harvey Danger (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Does the GOP not have people in Fairfax?
> 
> How is this even ok.
> 
> They do the same shit in broward every year



They didn't do it in Broward last year.  Scott and DeSantis kicked out the corrupt Supervisor of Elections after 2018, and they ran the first clean election in decades during 2020.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> View attachment 2683197


This is the sweetest fucking cope of my life. I'm drinking it in. Savoring it. It's delicious. I know there's still room for shenanigans, but this is a truly delectable and intoxicating ignorance.

Until tonight VA was written off as solid blue. Biden won VA by 10%. If it's even Youngkin+0.5% when the dust settles, that's a 10+ point swing. That has huge national implications.


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 2, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2683123
> 
> NJ PULLING AHEAD.
> 
> ...


This 48 seconds is why the country is getting more red.  The Democrats and the MSM do not know or even care to know WHY people are turning against them.  They are absolutely trapped in their bubble.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin going to speak soon, Jack Posobiec is reporting Pelosi is telling people she isn't running for re-election, doesn't want to be tied to 2022 results.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> No, if they do cheat a win here and get away with it, it's a very good sign for the DNC as they can clearly commit increasingly blatant amounts of fraud without any form of recompense. Saying otherwise is a massive cope.


Nah, I was expecting this as a possible outcome before the election even happened, and they're even doing it late in the evening when most of the Republican poll watchers are likely to be either asleep or so tired that shit will slip by them that wouldn't when they were alert. This isn't blatant, this is quiet and being done when everyone thinks the election already over. Like a lot of people thought when Trump was ahead before the 3am ballot drops in the early morning hours after election day.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> They didn't do it in Broward last year.  Scott and DeSantis kicked out the corrupt Supervisor of Elections after 2018, and they ran the first clean election in decades during 2020.



yeah we dodged a real bullet with Gillum

Thank god.

Can't believe a nigger almost got elected. A  closet gay faggot meth-head nigger no less. Imagine what sort of shit he would of done.


----------



## Info Player Start (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> Youngkin's lead has shrunk to two points:
> 
> View attachment 2683270


Here comes the steal


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 2, 2021)

I have already accepted the Youngkin lost. its over boys, pack it in. 2020 all over again.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 2, 2021)

Info Player Start said:


> Here comes the steal


Nah. It's over. There are not enough ballots left to move this.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Nah. It's over. There are not enough ballots left to move this.



They will get it close enough for a recount

And then bam, the operatives will get to work finding enough. 


As always.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 2, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2683123
> 
> NJ PULLING AHEAD.
> 
> ...


As much as my New Jerseyian blood loves Ciattarelli, especially for actually knowing how to eat a pizza, he's still likely gonna lose given where the remaining votes are. Still a fucking terrible performance on the dems part so far.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Nov 2, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> This isn't blatant,


Bullshit. Like someone else said:


Sweet and Savoury said:


> Its rather...odd...that all the recounted votes were for McAffulie isnt it?


If people still had faith in the electoral system? Sure. We're post 2020 though and people are vigilant about this shit.


----------



## Sammich (Nov 2, 2021)

I just used the bathroom and I found 8 thousand ballots all for terry mcauliffe wedged in my anus.  I live in Illinois!


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> No, if they do cheat a win here and get away with it, it's a very good sign for the DNC as they can clearly commit increasingly blatant amounts of fraud without any form of recompense. Saying otherwise is a massive cope.


Yeah, but it's also a sign that people should stop supporting a party that regularly gets cucked, and start supporting a party that can turn less than 3% into over 90% even in spite of overt fraud and suppression.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 2, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> That Loudoun tranny case really came in clutch for Youngkin, looks like.


It certainly didn't hurt him, but the main thing was the Fairfax school board and the obscene material in school libraries. That's what helped precipitate McAuliffe's 'parents shouldn't be telling schools what to teach' comment which parents took as a "Fuck you" to them and their concerns.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Nov 2, 2021)

Fun takes from twitter.









						Corey A. DeAngelis on Twitter: "Virginia Beach is now 100% in. Youngk…
					

archived 3 Nov 2021 03:06:25 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Christopher F. Rufo ⚔️ on Twitter: "Virginia voters just elected a bl…
					

archived 3 Nov 2021 03:07:04 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## LurkTrawl (Nov 2, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Yeah, but it's also a sign that people should stop supporting a party that regularly gets cucked, and start supporting a party that can turn less than 3% into over 90% even in spite of overt fraud and suppression.
> 
> View attachment 2683293


Probably about ten, most likely twenty years too early for neon-yahtzee LARPing.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 2, 2021)

They just need to find 100,000 ballots split 80/20 McAuliffe/Youngkin and they have the steal... are there that many out there?  Mail-ins maybe?


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 2, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> They didn't do it in Broward last year.  Scott and DeSantis kicked out the corrupt Supervisor of Elections after 2018, and they ran the first clean election in decades during 2020.


I remember it being said that Trump won Florida so handily because, due to election integrity laws, the number of mail-in ballots was fixed and known ahead if time, so it couldn't keep magically expanding until Biden won.

On that note, how many mail-in ballots are outstanding in VA?


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 2, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Yeah, but it's also a sign that people should stop supporting a party that regularly gets cucked, and start supporting a party that can turn less than 3% into over 90% even in spite of overt fraud and suppression.
> 
> View attachment 2683293


I know Youngkin is a "nazi" but when do we get to finally put real Nazi's in power and fix this country?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> On that note, how many mail-in ballots are outstanding in VA?


as many as they need


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 2, 2021)

Tour of Italy said:


> View attachment 2683296
> Fun takes from twitter.
> 
> 
> ...


Black Republicans are not real black people.  I can speak from experience.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Nov 2, 2021)

This is actually pretty funny. Sums up my mood.











						Jeremy Boreing on Twitter: "Tonight is a great night. I’ve had so muc…
					

archived 3 Nov 2021 03:07:45 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> They just need to find 100,000 ballots split 80/20 McAuliffe/Youngkin and they have the steal... are there that many out there?  Mail-ins maybe?


I'm not sure, but I don't think they have all that many ballots left to be counted.


----------



## Pop pop fizz fizz (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin is now leading by only 58,000 votes at 95% of precincts reporting


----------



## TroonedOutCarl (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> They just need to find 100,000 ballots split 80/20 McAuliffe/Youngkin and they have the steal... are there that many out there?  Mail-ins maybe?


It seems like almost all of the area left is low turnout/population, and there are a lot of red areas still waiting for the rest of their votes too. I really don't think it could be done. Will it be done is another question.


----------



## Evo (Nov 2, 2021)

Collections Agent said:


> They are they just have a (D) next to their name


lol don't do what the left does, you're better than that.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Mail in could be an issue now.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Nov 2, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Nah. It's over. There are not enough ballots left to move this.


I remember thinking the exact same thing just before going to bed for the presidential race.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Nov 2, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> yeah we dodged a real bullet with Gillum



That state would be completely wrecked if they did Covid under Gillum.

The election scrutiny that happened in FL after 2018 is half the reason the national media fear DeSantis.  Those fixes should have happened in Georgia too after 2018, they had similar problems, but the GA GOP didn't do it and lost the state.  DeSantis isn't just a threat to show other states how to get out from under Covid nonsense, he's a threat to show other states they can repair the election problems.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> They just need to find 100,000 ballots split 80/20 McAuliffe/Youngkin and they have the steal... are there that many out there?  Mail-ins maybe?



Not quite

McAuliffe only need about 45K at this point in time...easy enough for them to find the necessary votes over the next few days.  Remember the mail in ballots will be counted up till Friday and with that small a spread it will be cake to declare McAuliffe the winner.

I hope that Youngkin puts up enough of a threat to keep the cheating to a minimum but the Dems are desperate now and I think they will do something stupid.  My only hope is that they do it blatantly enough that evidence can be found to show the world exactly what the Dem's feel about democracy.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin will win lol


----------



## Criticallacitirc (Nov 2, 2021)

Why are their more votes in for LT Governor than Governor? did 10k decide to only vote for LT Gov & below?


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 2, 2021)

For everyone here still coping for Youngkin, it's over conservabros. you shoulda voted 5x each in mail-ins. its your own faults for not cheating, pussies.


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> That state would be completely wrecked if they did Covid under Gillum.
> 
> The election scrutiny that happened in FL after 2018 is half the reason the national media fear DeSantis.  Those fixes should have happened in Georgia too after 2018, they had similar problems, but the GA GOP didn't do it and lost the state.  DeSantis isn't just a threat to show other states how to get out from under Covid nonsense, he's a threat to show other states they can repair the election problems.



Well it would of been gridlock

The Florida Legislature and courts are full of Good Ole Boys

No way in hell Gillum would of been able to get anything done

DeSantis was a great a choice IMO. I hope we can send the dude to Washington some day. 

Our gift to the country....a fucking libertarian no less


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 2, 2021)

when your barely paid cope specialists don't even show up


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

>Youngkin predicted to win within 2 points
>Doomspergs sperging because of 2 point lead


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Not quite
> 
> McAuliffe only need about 45K at this point in time...easy enough for them to find the necessary votes over the next few days.  Remember the mail in ballots will be counted up till Friday and with that small a spread it will be cake to declare McAuliffe the winner.
> 
> I hope that Youngkin puts up enough of a threat to keep the cheating to a minimum but the Dems are desperate now and I think they will do something stupid.  My only hope is that they do it blatantly enough that evidence can be found to show the world exactly what the Dem's feel about democracy.


what, pray tell, do the republicans do if they find irrefutable evidence of cheating?


----------



## likeacrackado (Nov 2, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> I know Youngkin is a "nazi" but when do we get to finally put real Nazi's in power and fix this country?


Probably not through voting, at least not on a national scale. But as the courts and the "conservatives" continue to fail them, people will see the law as less and less legitimate. One day something may happen and the facade could be broken.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 2, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> That state would be completely wrecked if they did Covid under Gillum.
> 
> The election scrutiny that happened in FL after 2018 is half the reason the national media fear DeSantis.  Those fixes should have happened in Georgia too after 2018, they had similar problems, but the GA GOP didn't do it and lost the state.  DeSantis isn't just a threat to show other states how to get out from under Covid nonsense, he's a threat to show other states they can repair the election problems.


Overall, DeSantis is pretty alright for a Zionist.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683312View attachment 2683314


>Dems keep Virginia but lose New Jersey


----------



## AnnLurker (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> what, pray tell, do the republicans do if they find irrefutable evidence of cheating?


Cry and do nothing, as they always do.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> For everyone here still coping for Youngkin, it's over conservabros. you shoulda voted 5x each in mail-ins. its your own faults for not cheating, pussies.


Disagree the establishment has favored youngkin winning into their plans. Seeing as how it's nothing but red counties being voted on still the odds favor the GOP.  Remember youngkins winning would be a great way to release some of that pressure on the relief valves of society. People who are still in belief of democracy can go ahead and say this is a good day.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

cope.jpg
even if Youngkin loses, wouldn't Terry be a lame duck since the rest of the government is Red?


----------



## Post Reply (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> what, pray tell, do the republicans do if they find irrefutable evidence of cheating?


Absentee ballot totals aren't certified until November 15, they would have a small window to challenge them.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> Probably about ten, most likely twenty years too early for neon-yahtzee LARPing.


One thing I've always found funny about the allegations of "LARPing" when it comes from Republicans is that typically it is the group of people who have or are not accomplishing anything that are called LARPers.  As the question goes, "what have conservatives ever actually conserved?"


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> >Dems keep Virginia but lose New Jersey


lmfao could you imagine if that actually happened, I would die laughing.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> >Dems keep Virginia but lose New Jersey


Cursed ending.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Nov 2, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Overall, DeSantis is pretty alright for a Zionist.


He's got a (relatively) huge Jewish retiree population and zero ability to send foreign aid or troops anywhere.  Let him do his pandering.


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2021)

I would like to mention that Nate Silver's fursona is nowhere to be seen this election. He was put down January 6th 2021.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 2, 2021)

likeacrackado said:


> Probably not through voting, at least not on a national scale. But as the courts and the "conservatives" continue to fail them, people will see the law as less and less legitimate. One day something may happen and the facade could be broken.


If i could rate you optimistic I would


----------



## Pop pop fizz fizz (Nov 2, 2021)

Criticallacitirc said:


> Why are their more votes in for LT Governor than Governor? did 10k decide to only vote for LT Gov & below?


what are you talking about?
Governors race total votes counted - 3,100,471
Lt. Governor race total votes counted - 3,084,287


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> what, pray tell, do the republicans do if they find irrefutable evidence of cheating?



That is a very good question my friend

I personally don't care what the GoP would do but the effect it would have on further tampering by the Dem's would be substantial. 

Really I want open and legitimate elections, be they for my party or the other. I don't want more of these last minute mail in wins done by the Democrats.  People have lost what little faith they had in the processes of elections so maybe, just maybe if some Dems are caught  red handed we can come up with some ways that secure the election process once and for all.


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Nov 2, 2021)

New Jersey was the real Virginia all along.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> what, pray tell, do the republicans do if they find irrefutable evidence of cheating?


Cry. Piss their pants. Maybe shid and cum.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Glenn's lead is growing
GLENN'S LEAD IS GROWING AGAIN


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin's lead went up by a point:


----------



## LurkTrawl (Nov 2, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> One thing I've always found funny about the allegations of "LARPing" when it comes from Republicans is that typically it is the group of people who have or are not accomplishing anything that are called LARPers.  As the question goes, "what have conservatives ever actually conserved?"


I don't consider myself a republican (never been registered as one) and I'm certainly no conservative.

So, I wouldn't know nor would I care.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 2, 2021)

New vote drop just gave Youngkin an 86,000 vote lead.  hmm...


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

FUCK, 88k outstanding​​VA Dept. of Elections commissioner says election 'about as smooth as we could ask for'​Virginia Department of Elections Commissioner Chris Piper said Tuesday that the statewide election between former Democratic Gov. Terry McAuliffe and Republican nominee Glenn Youngkin ran smoothly.
Piper said, "Today was an overwhelmingly good day for Virginia," and that the election was "about as smooth as we could ask for," according to Richmond-based The Virginia Mercury.
Piper, who said 88,000 ballots had yet to be returned, said there was no update on that number as of Election Night, but assured that they would be counted if they arrive Friday by noon.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> what have conservatives ever actually conserved?


The state of Israel, holocaust remembrance, and buttsex in Africa


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin back up by 86k

There are still red areas being counted, FYI.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Nov 2, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> For everyone here still coping for Youngkin, it's over conservabros. you shoulda voted 5x each in mail-ins. its your own faults for not cheating, pussies.


I'm personally looking forward to increasingly blatant cheating from the left through all the 2022 midterms and 2024 Presidential election. These fucking faggot idiots forgot to take the guns first. This is going to be the first political party in history to attempt Marxist-style "elections" in a country where there are ~5x more guns than people.

Let's see if this incredibly audacious experiment works out well for them.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> He's got a (relatively) huge Jewish retiree population and zero ability to send foreign aid or troops anywhere.  Let him do his pandering.



Dude he really is based. I can hold my nose about the zionist shit...everything he has done during the Pandemic has really been A+. Our economy isnt just on fire right now, its a fucking nuclear reactor. Employers are paying anything for people down here and real estate is insane.  

He made all the right moves in my opinion.  We have 400 new residents every day...most are fleeing covid or vaccine mandates


----------



## likeacrackado (Nov 2, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> If i could rate you optimistic I would


Oh, I'm not optimistic. Even if we get close to what I see as the most favorable outcome, lots of innocent people die.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 2, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> FUCK​​VA Dept. of Elections commissioner says election 'about as smooth as we could ask for'​Virginia Department of Elections Commissioner Chris Piper said Tuesday that the statewide election between former Democratic Gov. Terry McAuliffe and Republican nominee Glenn Youngkin ran smoothly.
> Piper said, "Today was an overwhelmingly good day for Virginia," and that the election was "about as smooth as we could ask for," according to Richmond-based The Virginia Mercury.
> Piper, who said 88,000 ballots had yet to be returned, said there was no update on that number as of Election Night, but assured that they would be counted if they arrive Friday by noon.


If they only have 88k votes left to count, no way they can fortify this one.  Youngkin is up 86k


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Nov 2, 2021)

"Glenn Youngkin leads by many points."

Democrats: "Quick, we need to use Witchcraft to get the dead to vote in our favor!"


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> New vote drop just gave Youngkin an 86,000 vote lead.  hmm...


that's not a "vote drop" like we mean. It's just red counties reporting.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm proud of you VA.


----------



## Titos (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683312View attachment 2683314


STOP THE GABAGOOL PAULIE


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> New vote drop just gave Youngkin an 86,000 vote lead.  hmm...



I'm still not letting myself get excited.  

but...damn!


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 2, 2021)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> I'm personally looking forward to increasingly blatant cheating from the left through all the 2022 midterms and 2024 Presidential election. These fucking faggot idiots forgot to take the guns first. This is going to be the first political party in history to attempt Marxist-style "elections" in a country where there are ~5x more guns than people.
> 
> Let's see if this incredibly audacious experiment works out well for them.


Just like they did when 2020 was stolen or literally 33% of them are going to be forced to leave there jobs? This is the biggest libertarian cope on the planet. Are you PERSONALLY in shape, armed, and well trained?


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2021)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> "Glenn Youngkin leads by many points."
> 
> Democrats: "Quick, we need to use Witchcraft to get the dead to vote in our favor!"


Quick modify the registry keys `HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dominion\Votes\McAuliffe`


----------



## gata (Nov 2, 2021)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> "Glenn Youngkin leads by many points."
> 
> Democrats: "Quick, we need to use Witchcraft to get the dead to vote in our favor!"


"Quick where is the otherkin non-binary lesbian blm pagan necromancer's number?!"


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 2, 2021)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> On that note, how many mail-in ballots are outstanding in VA?


I believe this page is what you're looking for.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

The best of this is watching the CNN NPCs sperg out trying to spin this, its like 2016 all over again. Well almost.

I wonder if the ugly chick will cry again?


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 2, 2021)

Karens too stronk.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Just like they did when 2020 was stolen or literally 33% of them are going to be forced to leave there jobs? This is the biggest libertarian cope on the planet. Are you PERSONALLY in shape, armed, and well trained?


I mean the thing is we need to hope that they accelerate or change their plans. All which is very likely to be quite honest. That being said it would be something retarded that would be blamed for all the violence at the end of the day


----------



## JohnDoe (Nov 2, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> View attachment 2683341
> 
> Karens too stronk.


As it turns out, not everyone is so cucked that they'll happily vote for having their daughter raped.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> View attachment 2683341
> 
> Karens too stronk.


"I prefer nice Tweets to mean Tweets ...

Until you tell me that I am not in charge of my children's education while crime surges."


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Nov 2, 2021)

PAULIE YOU GOT THIS! WHADDYA HEAR? WHADDYA SAY?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> View attachment 2683341
> 
> Karens too stronk.


don't fuck with kids


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> I would like to mention that Nate Silver's fursona is nowhere to be seen this election. He was put down January 6th 2021.


He got locked in the *cum jar*


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> "I prefer nice Tweets to mean Tweets ...
> 
> Until you tell me that I am not in charge of my children's education while crime surges."


They really are the ones who decide the outcome of elections in suburbia.


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin's vest game was just too strong.


----------



## Mukhrani (Nov 2, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Like someone on twitter has pointed out. Biden got over 400,000 votes in Fairfax county and that was during a record turnout and he got 5 points more than McAuliffe, the turnout wasn't close to 2020, so Fairfax pulling an extra 100k votes out of their ass isn't plausible.


It wasn't plausible then either, they just find more turnout to push the votes over the margin. In Milwaukee during 2020 they found enough ballots to drive turnout three standard deviations above the norm, with a candidate who polled at abysmal enthusiasm ratings. These turnout levels weren't echoed in other, non-fortified cities in either safe blue or red states. Was that seen as incredibly fishy? For a bit. But then it was retconned as 'high turnout' and people rolled over and accepted it.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> don't fuck with kids



Sad thing is nothing will be done about CRT and Tranny bullshit.

I can see it now...like it already happened. The fed's will subversively keep pushing it and efforts at the local level will be pointless.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 2, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I mean the thing is we need to hope that they accelerate or change their plans. All which is very likely to be quite honest. That being said it would be something exceptional that would be blamed for all the violence at the end of the day


Accelerated economic collapse, which we are already beginning, is the only accelerationism that will work. Unless food stops getting delivered to Food Lion, people won't do shit.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Wally said:


> I would like to mention that Nate Silver's fursona is nowhere to be seen this election. He was put down January 6th 2021.


538 calling the race a tie was the first thing that convinced me Youngkin was gonna win


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

The VA House of Delegates looks like it will be a 50-50 split.

The blue stranglehold on VA has come to an end.  Point blank period.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> View attachment 2683341
> 
> Karens too stronk.


Wtf, I love dog fuckers now.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Accelerated economic collapse, which we are already beginning, is the only accelerationism that will work. Unless food stops getting delivered to Food Lion, people won't do shit.


Accelerationism is exceptiobal.


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 2, 2021)

I took a little break. Are we coping or sneeding?


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Accelerationism is exceptiobal.


Accelerationists are faggots. 

They will keep accelerating till they are shoved in gas chambers.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Nov 2, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Disagree the establishment has favored youngkin winning into their plans. Seeing as how it's nothing but red counties being voted on still the odds favor the GOP.  Remember youngkins winning would be a great way to release some of that pressure on the relief valves of society. People who are still in belief of democracy can go ahead and say this is a good day.


There may be some temporary pressure relief, but Biden and the Dems are just gonna continue their bullshit so that by this time next year we'll be ripe for the red sea that will be the midterms.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 2, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Accelerationism is exceptiobal.


idk what the fuck that word means, read my username


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 2, 2021)

Update for NJ:

Essex just counted their votes real fast, went from 0-90% in 5 minutes.




That being said, Tony Soprano still holds a slim lead



Now that Essex and Union are mostly counted, it's looking like Ciattarlli has a legit chance. Especially if he can keep it close in the northern suburbs.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> I took a little break. Are we coping or sneeding?


malding and having sex with grass


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> The VA House of Delegates looks like it will be a 50-50 split.
> 
> The blue stranglehold on VA has come to an end.  Point blank period.


Optimistic.  There were an uncommon amount of unforced errors by Virginia Dems leading up to this.  We can't count on every blue candidate relying on "fuck dem kids" as a strategy.


----------



## Titos (Nov 2, 2021)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> I'm personally looking forward to increasingly blatant cheating from the left through all the 2022 midterms and 2024 Presidential election. These fucking faggot idiots forgot to take the guns first. This is going to be the first political party in history to attempt Marxist-style "elections" *in a country where there are ~5x more guns than people.
> *
> Let's see if this incredibly audacious experiment works out well for them.


The idea of WW3 breaking out and the US doing a reverse of the USSR where every soldier has a Seabag full of rifles and just swaps rifles instead of waiting for someone to die so he can grab theirs is hysterical to me.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

Apparently Fox News says it's going to call Virginia in a few minutes ...

For Stacey Abrams.


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Nov 2, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Update for NJ:
> 
> Essex just counted their vote real fast, went from 0-90% in 5 minutes.
> View attachment 2683360
> ...


I’m shocked he still holds a lead after that much of Essex reported. Putting up a damn good fight


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Nov 2, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Just like they did when 2020 was stolen or literally 33% of them are going to be forced to leave there jobs? This is the biggest libertarian cope on the planet. Are you PERSONALLY in shape, armed, and well trained?


Nah man, people are only willing to risk death if they're starving. We need to become a Venezuelan paradise first. Guns and bullets don't have an expiration date.

Am I personally willing to die right now for the retarded orangutan who failed to pardon Assange, Snowden, or the supporters willing to die for him on Jan. 6th? Not a fucking chance. Will personally I be willing to trade bullets for bread when things get bad enough? I guess we'll find out if I personally have what it takes to survive in our Marxist utopia.


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> He got locked in the *cum jar*


I would like to mention that if you look up Fivey Fox on Google Images with SafeSearch on, 5 of the 12 first images are fetish porn.


----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 2, 2021)

Unfortunately the ballot printers in Virginia were out of paper due to the supply line disruption.

Thanks Biden.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 2, 2021)

If VA does the "we're going to sleep, we'll resume counting tomorrow" ploy, people should unironically lose their shit.  It's insane how poorly some states handle vote counting.  Didn't Michigan or somewhere take a week or more to finish counting in 2020?


----------



## Thiletonomics (Nov 2, 2021)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> Nah man, people are only willing to risk death if they're starving. We need to become a Venezuelan paradise first. Guns and bullets don't have an expiration date.
> 
> Am I personally willing to die right now for the exceptional orangutan who failed to pardon Assange, Snowden, or the supporters willing to die for him on Jan. 6th? Not a fucking chance. Will personally I be willing to trade bullets for bread when things get bad enough? I guess we'll find out if I personally have what it takes to survive in our Marxist utopia.



Wouldn't they take away the guns and bullets first, before it gets to the point of starvation?


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

On VA:


----------



## Henry V (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> If VA does the "we're going to sleep, we'll resume counting tomorrow" ploy, people should unironically lose their shit.  It's insane how poorly some states handle vote counting.  Didn't Michigan or somewhere take a week or more to finish counting in 2020?


We're talking about the Chris Chan state here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> idk what the fuck that word means, read my username


Sorry, I have a cold.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> If VA does the "we're going to sleep, we'll resume counting tomorrow" ploy, people should unironically lose their shit.  It's insane how poorly some states handle vote counting.  Didn't Michigan or somewhere take a week or more to finish counting in 2020?


It’s going to take a week here too. Mail in ballots will be counted until Friday.


----------



## rando0675309 (Nov 2, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> If VA does the "we're going to sleep, we'll resume counting tomorrow" ploy, people should unironically lose their shit.  It's insane how poorly some states handle vote counting.  Didn't Michigan or somewhere take a week or more to finish counting in 2020?


VA changed the election law to allow counting and tabulating of mail in ballots a few days before election day itself. Most of mail in's are already counted. Maccy is fucked, and so are Dems, up and down the ballot. And boy do they ever deserve it lol.

Local VA media article about the process


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 2, 2021)

Observations and thoughts...hope the GOP takes both VA and NJ.  Have seen the "defund the police" issue lose in Minneapolis.  Saw where a school board in TX now has a conservative majority.  Probably some more good news out there.  Hope so.

Some might think this will lower the way-too-high national level of anger.  Unfortunately, no.  We still have the most incompetent "President" and regime ever.  They can now always be depended upon to do something really stupid or simply fuck things up that used to work okay.  We still have school boards trying to indoctrinate children and outrage parents.  Still have a whack job as DA in San Francisco, but looks like he'll face a recall election.  Successes tonight just slow the rate of increase in the national level of anger for a while.  "They" likely will push even harder, suspecting they'll get whacked next year and in 2024.

One good thing, for now.  People still see change as possible via the ballot.  However, should either or both the VA and NJ elections be stolen that perception will take a huge hit.  The level of trust in government/law enforcement/judiciary/media at any level, already at a probable nadir, will go even lower.

Who can say what might happen?  I sure don't know.  But those who talk don't tend to act.  And those who act don't tend to talk.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 2, 2021)

KEKMUHLORD said:


> I’m shocked he still holds a lead after that much of Essex reported. Putting up a damn good fight


I didn't even notice essex until now, GODDAMN


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I didn't even notice essex until now, GODDAMN



Vaxx mandates bring people to the Republican Party

End of story. Nobody wants to be forced to take some experimental bullshit


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 2, 2021)

When will Terry and the Klinton Krime Krew find the 100K votes?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 2, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> He's got a (relatively) huge Jewish retiree population and zero ability to send foreign aid or troops anywhere.  Let him do his pandering.


every kike lives in that nova area, and voted 91% for the Dems (why would they care about CRT or raping trannies, they go to hebrew school and aren't white lol) why pander for under 9,000 voters?


Neanderthal Guru said:


> If VA does the "we're going to sleep, we'll resume counting tomorrow" ploy, people should unironically lose their shit.  It's insane how poorly some states handle vote counting.  Didn't Michigan or somewhere take a week or more to finish counting in 2020?


i promise to sperg hard. 


Abyssal Bulwark said:


> On VA:
> 
> View attachment 2683380


oh  only 80% needed thats pretty sweet considering he'll get 100%


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

JosephStalin said:


> Have seen the "defund the police" issue lose in Minneapolis.


That's pretty disappointing. I wanted to see Minneapolis become Minneogadishu


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Apparently Fox News says it's going to call Virginia in a few minutes ...
> 
> For Stacey Abrams.


Is this post entirely a joke or just the spoiler? If another establishment media firm is calling this election already, I find it highly doubtful that McAuliffe is going to be able to pull a cheating rabbit out of his hat.


HumanHive said:


> It’s going to take a week here too. Mail in ballots will be counted until Friday.


There's not enough mail in ballots left though, and there are conservative areas of the state that are still counting votes too.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Nov 2, 2021)

C'MON LETS WIN ONE FOR THE ITALIANS!


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 2, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> Is this post entirely a joke or just the spoiler? If another establishment media firm is calling this election already, I find it highly doubtful that McAuliffe is going to be able to pull a cheating rabbit out of his hat.
> 
> There's not enough mail in ballots left though, and there are still conservative areas of the state that are still counting votes too.


I'm actually reading that Fox is going to call it soon.

The Stacey Abrams part was the only sarcastic part of my post, haha.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 2, 2021)

DicksOutForChauvin said:


> C'MON LETS WIN ONE FOR THE ITALIANS! View attachment 2683417



Fuck Italians, i would rather be around niggers 

but if it makes reddit cry lets do it


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Nov 2, 2021)

Thiletonomics said:


> Wouldn't they take away the guns and bullets first, before it gets to the point of starvation?


Well, according to historical precedence, Weimar started printing money at rates comparable to what we've been doing for COVID at around ~1920. Hyperinflation hit them hardest in ~1923. If history has anything to teach us, we can probably expect something similar to happen around 2023. 

That's two years for them to round up all the guns. Republican strongholds are already looking into becoming 2nd amendment sanctuaries. What do you think? Is there enough time?


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

Literally only 200 precincts shy of this being over.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> I'm actually reading that Fox is going to call it soon.
> 
> The Stacey Abrams part was the only sarcastic part of my post, haha.


McAuliffe isn't going to win this then. Fox calling it for Youngkin, Biden not taking his calls, Pelosi announcing she won't be running in 2022 are all major signals to me that this shit is all over but for progs bitching on twitter. I could be wrong, but Fox in particular called Arizona way ahead of time in 2020, that they didn't pull a similar stunt with VA is telling in my opinion.


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> On VA:
> 
> View attachment 2683380


The odds of that happening is very slim. Though i doubt that the votes are legitimately being courted correctly, but as long as the GOP candidate wins that's good enough for me. Though it would be hilarious that if they do recount the votes, McAuliffe loeses votes to Youngkin. That would be hilarious.


----------



## Henry V (Nov 2, 2021)

JosephStalin said:


> Observations and thoughts...hope the GOP takes both VA and NJ.  Have seen the "defund the police" issue lose in Minneapolis.  Saw where a school board in TX now has a conservative majority.  Probably some more good news out there.  Hope so.
> 
> Some might think this will lower the way-too-high national level of anger.  Unfortunately, no.  We still have the most incompetent "President" and regime ever.  They can now always be depended upon to do something really stupid or simply fuck things up that used to work okay.  We still have school boards trying to indoctrinate children and outrage parents.  Still have a whack job as DA in San Francisco, but looks like he'll face a recall election.  Successes tonight just slow the rate of increase in the national level of anger for a while.  "They" likely will push even harder, suspecting they'll get whacked next year and in 2024.
> 
> ...


I agree. I was gonna say this earlier but when you think about it, this only prolongs the inevitable breaking point in regards to PC and the Democrat/Republican parties. This doesn't mean that this was a bad thing I just don't think we should treat this as any sort of fundamental turning point.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Nov 2, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> >Dems keep Virginia but lose New Jersey


That would..be the clownworld ending.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> I'm actually reading that Fox is going to call it soon.
> 
> The Stacey Abrams part was the only sarcastic part of my post, haha.


/sneed


----------



## Jump (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## GoGoNoJo (Nov 2, 2021)

Has it been confirmed that Pelosi wont run in 2022, or is that just a rumor?


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin just gained another 4,000 votes.


----------



## Post Reply (Nov 2, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is going to be hitting the Maker's Mark harder than usual tonight.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

GoGoNoJo said:


> Has it been confirmed that Pelosi wont run in 2022, or is that just a rumor?


forgetting about the rumors, how FUCKING OLD is she. That bitch is a living corpse.


----------



## Titos (Nov 2, 2021)

GoGoNoJo said:


> Has it been confirmed that Pelosi wont run in 2022, or is that just a rumor?


I hope she won't run in 2022, and by that I mean I hope she is unable to run, or walk, or breathe in 2022.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin is leading by 12 points in Chesterfield County with only 61% of the vote in.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Nov 2, 2021)

Post Reply said:


> View attachment 2683447
> Ethan Ralph is going to be hitting the Maker's Mark harder than usual tonight.


Aren't there any reservations there that he can go to over there? That's how it works in my state after the bleeding hearts neutered casino gambling.


----------



## Local Fed (Nov 2, 2021)

Just posting some election related dilating and an archive to remind people of how much:

contempt there is for white people (in this case women specifically) who aren't self-hating
how much contempt there is for people who aren't college educated
and how speds think that going to college in 2021 means you're a "critical thinker" 



			https://twitter.com/sahilkapur/status/1455722698689196033
		









						Sahil Kapur on Twitter: "Digging a little deeper on this 👀 WHITE WOM…
					

archived 3 Nov 2021 02:51:08 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Henry V (Nov 2, 2021)

GoGoNoJo said:


> Has it been confirmed that Pelosi wont run in 2022, or is that just a rumor?


She's immortally retarded and will continue to run until she feels that she has gained enough BLM points to enter the afterlife.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Nov 2, 2021)

But do we know who Shmorky and the Mountain Jews voted for?


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Any word from Resetera yet?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 2, 2021)

I'll say right now i know of at least 5 different NYC Republicans that got fed up during the summer of george and fucked off to Jersey. and if i bothered looking them up i would probably find way more. As for the vote fuckery, even if the state level GOP didn't do shit, with how many counties' GOP is running unopposed i'd have to assume those places are such a lock for them that they'll locally fucking with ballots instead. 

As for Jersey its way too close to NYC for the dems not to fuck up their vote, Biden and the rest turning on the Mac might signal something is up there though


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Local Fed said:


> Just posting some election related dilating and an archive to remind people of how much:
> 
> contempt there is for white people (in this case women specifically) who aren't self-hating
> how much contempt there is for people who aren't college educated
> ...



Good, let the Democrats purity hounds chase off any last chance of the moderates siding with them.  By all means attack the very people your trying to sway to your side as that always works and never ever ever blows up in your face.

Sadly it just the tools on Twatter and thankfully Twatter is having less and less of an impact on real life as people develop a immunity towards it.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683443View attachment 2683445





Bad night to be a dem


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Any word from Resetera yet?



Niggas dilating


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 2, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683443View attachment 2683445


Ay, Tone? Burst pipes at 2 in the morning? Something just don't add up here.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 2, 2021)

It's official:


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Any word from Resetera yet?


Their election thread is only 10 pages long, but lots of copium in those 10 pages.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 2, 2021)

source is posobiec's sources


----------



## The Big O (Nov 2, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> View attachment 2683462
> Bad night to be a dem


Still one of the best game corruptions on Vinesauce. Phil Murphy is hopefully gonna get pulped.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> There may be some temporary pressure relief, but Biden and the Dems are just gonna continue their bullshit so that by this time next year we'll be ripe for the red sea that will be the midterms.


I think by then the polarization will hit a new peak as let's go Brandon actually gets riled up again. But I think the original people were threatened with death at this point because they've remained quiet.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 2, 2021)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> View attachment 2683464
> Niggas dilating


hahahahahaha keep coping niggers, midterms are gonna be even more fun.


----------



## The Unbecoming (Nov 2, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Any word from Resetera yet?


User banned (permanent) - supporting Youngkin and transphobia with prior severe infarctions


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Youngkin up 3.1 points.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 2, 2021)

Iceland Heavy said:


> Ay, Tone? Burst pipes at 2 in the morning? Something just don't add up here.


Now Paulie, we talked about this shit. Those pipes wouldn'ta burst if they'd been properly fortified in the first place.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> It's official:
> 
> View attachment 2683466


If T-Mac wins, they should move to impeach him on his first day, just for the lulz.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> It's official:
> 
> View attachment 2683466


An ATL media figure reports on this, on the night that the Braves win the World Series. Fuck me.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Scary thing NJ is looking actually possible for a GoP win

That would be a major upset for the Dems and a massive red flag.

Its still unlikely but not out of realm of possibilities.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 2, 2021)

Democrats are too woke to get any kind of wake up call.


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Nov 2, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Scary thing NJ is looking actually possible for a GoP win
> 
> That would be a major upset for the Dems and a massive red flag.
> 
> Its still unlikely but not out of realm of possibilities.


Dems already have a massive red flag with Virginia. 

If NJ flips that is a fucking cataclysmic event.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> View attachment 2683464
> Niggas dilating






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 2, 2021)

Lol, votes turned in percentage went from 97% to 94%.

Ballot printers go BRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Sneaky, now it's only 94% of the vote in


----------



## Post Reply (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


>


this picture is so damn funny to me. It's just wholesomely awkward.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Scary thing NJ is looking actually possible for a GoP win
> 
> That would be a major upset for the Dems and a massive red flag.
> 
> Its still unlikely but not out of realm of possibilities.


A friend of mine grew up in NJ and is saying that the governor failing to get reelected is kinda normal.  She's not the brightest but I believe her.


----------



## GoGoNoJo (Nov 2, 2021)

It seems the total % counted went back down to 94%? Interesting....


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> forgetting about the rumors, how FUCKING OLD is she. That bitch is a living corpse.


I mean there is only so much plastic surgery and Botox can do for someone.


Suburban Bastard said:


> hahahahahaha keep coping niggers, midterms are gonna be even more fun.


Ohh yes it's a great time to be a radical in America they can no longer stop it. By hook or crook the radicals ie people who have been stepped on by government will have their day due.


The Unbecoming said:


> User banned (permanent) - supporting Youngkin and transphobia with prior severe infarctions


Resetera is a bastion of mostly white, middle class self loathing. They're becoming trans to own the system meanwhile are actually a far left hugbox.


CarlosDanger said:


> Youngkin up 3.1 points.


Yeah he's won it and they know it. They're trying to hide it but all the votes are going for youngkin. Watch this shit is going to be hilarious.


Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Now Paulie, we talked about this shit. Those pipes wouldn'ta burst if they'd been properly fortified in the first place.


I mean paulie ain't wrong though tony. Pipes burst at 2am in the morning. Maybe it's simple or maybe I'm dumb but I'm trusting Flint tap water over any election results that have large bumps solely for one guy. I know a fix when I see one.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Nov 3, 2021)

Total vote going down in Virgina.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Lol, votes turned in percentage went from 97% to 94%.
> 
> Ballot printers go BRRRRRRRRRRR


Dude I'm gonna be honest, you're kinda dumb.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 3, 2021)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> View attachment 2683464
> Niggas dilating







Assuming no last-minute shenanigans, I'm guessing that the Democrats already spent a lot of the political machine's budget in trying to save Newsom in California.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 3, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Sneaky, now it's only 94% of the vote in
> View attachment 2683487



Its Fairfax, they keep changing the story.  They're still not reporting 100% and its up and down and up and down.

Its almost like there is two people there fighting over which results they will publish.


----------



## Alter Ego (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Democrats are too woke to get any kind of wake up call.


That would be the best outcome for Republicans heading towards 2022 midterms.  VA is flipped AND Democrats keep being crazy because they learned nothing.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2021)

The VA race reeks of the 2016 election, specifically what happened in Florida.

The Dems and the media scrambled and dragged out the results in Florida because they knew that the blue counties had already been counted and that they were fucked.  McAwful's campaign is trying to scramble to find votes that aren't there.

And Youngkin's lead is now back to 100k.


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> this picture is so damn funny to me. It's just wholesomely awkward.


It's like black Karen (Shaniqua?) DEMANDING to see your manager. I find it funny too.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Dude I'm gonna be honest, you're kinda dumb.


I mean is it impossible? No. 
Are they doing shenanigans in hopes they can fortify a win for McAuliffe? Sure has happened before. But smart money says the Dems can't really fortify the election in Virginia or at least not something they wouldn't get away with.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 3, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Yeah he's won it and they know it. They're trying to hide it but all the votes are going for youngkin. Watch this shit is going to be hilarious.


Yeah, Chesterfield still has votes to bring in too, and there's only so many mail in ballots left to count. I could be wrong, obviously, but I don't think McAuliffe has a shot.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Nov 3, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I mean is it impossible? No.
> Are they doing shenanigans in hopes they can fortify a win for McAuliffe? Sure has happened before. But smart money says the Dems can't really fortify the election in Virginia or at least not something they wouldn't get away with.


MY RAINBOWS! MY RAINBOWS! MY KINGDOM FOR A RAINBOWS!!!


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 3, 2021)

Youngkin is up by almost 100,000 votes.  If Dems fortify that... it's gonna be civil war 2.  Way too brazen.  Trump was right to say the way to beat them is to just outvote them so that their shenanigans are impossible to pull off.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 3, 2021)

I mean its possible they're currently arguing about whether to start adding votes or if its too risky with all the attention on them. That may explain why Fairfax just keeps bouncing up and down as they're trying to keep their options open.

I bet they'd love to wrap up a simple win for McAffulie tonight but on the other hand if he wins via the mail in ballots thats going to raise more red flags.

I'd hate to be the DNC lackey thats gota make that call cuz you know it's his ass going under the bus if shit goes sideways.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 3, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> The VA House of Delegates looks like it will be a 50-50 split.
> 
> The blue stranglehold on VA has come to an end.  Point blank period.


Until next election cycle lol. The states' long-term demographic trends all point in one direction.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Nov 3, 2021)

We're losing steam Tones this shit is no good!


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Until next election cycle lol. The states' long-term demographic trends all point in one direction.


Yeah I mean it's funny and all but, seriously, if you're white, the future is not good for you in the US.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Yeah I mean it's funny and all but, seriously, if you're white, the future is not good for you in the US.


It's pointless to try and predict what the future has in store for us.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Yeah I mean it's funny and all but, seriously, if you're white, the future is not good for you in the US.


If you browse an anonymous edgy image board full of school drop outs that cling to the color of their skin because it's the only "achievement" they can think of, then sure, the future would look grim.


----------



## Shrek (Nov 3, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Good, let the Democrats purity hounds chase off any last chance of the moderates siding with them.  By all means attack the very people your trying to sway to your side as that always works and never ever ever blows up in your face.
> 
> Sadly it just the tools on Twatter and thankfully Twatter is having less and less of an impact on real life as people develop a immunity towards it.


Damn upper middle class college educated people who are perpetually on twitter are out of touch with average Americans and their only response is to lord themselves over them? Do any of these clowns realize they arrreee the modern petite bourgeoisie?


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Yeah I mean it's funny and all but, seriously, if you're white, the future is not good for you in the US.


There’s no future for Wh*toids anywhere.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 3, 2021)

Back to 95%:


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

Hurry up, glowies. If you have your six gorillion undiscovered totally legit ballots that all go to McAuliffe, show 'em. I wanna go to bed.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Yeah I mean it's funny and all but, seriously, if you're white, the future is not good for you in the US.


Your still better off in the States then anywhere else in the Western world.

Or you could do what I did and just move somewhere sunny and Latin.  Them Latino's dont cotton too well to most progressive ideals.


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 3, 2021)

Would the US be better if it had a parliamentary system?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Damn upper middle class college educated people who are perpetually on twitter are out of touch with average Americans and their only response is to lord themselves over them? Do any of these clowns realize they arrreee the modern petite bourgeoisie?


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

By this time in 2020, both Florida and Ohio were fully counted and the results certified.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> There’s no future for Wh*toids anywhere.


It's my belief that the future belongs to the Asians or some happa abomination. I'm ok with that for the most part.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 3, 2021)

DicksOutForChauvin said:


> We're losing steam Tones this shit is no good! View attachment 2683522


Every greaseball voting for Giovanni Ciabatta has a therapist voting for Patrick Kelly Houlihan Potatoes O'Brien Dropkick Murphy


----------



## Jump (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 3, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Until next election cycle lol. The states' long-term demographic trends all point in one direction.


A year ago you would have said this about the VA election that's happening now if someone had told you about it. Before Trump trounced the Shill, you probably would have said this about 2016 too, there's this thing about demographic projections and trying to guess voting patterns based off of them alone, namely, it's really easy to be wrong.

I remember all the "whitey is finished!" talk after Mittens Romnoid went down in flames in 2012, anyone predicting Trump winning against any given democrat in 2016 would have been seen as being insane. Don't put too much stock into predicting things based off of demographics, the voting patterns of hispanic men during the California recall show that said predictions are in no way shape or form guaranteed.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

DicksOutForChauvin said:


> We're losing steam Tones this shit is no good! View attachment 2683522


I was never even considering flipping NJ. It being close is just funny tbh.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> It's my belief that the future belongs to the Asians or some happa abomination. I'm ok with that for the most part.


The West is ultimately doomed, stuck in an endless cycle of gibsmedat peddling. China and Russia will dominate the race to mine asteroids, and at that point it is game over.
Only in the West do you see “how dare those rich white folks try to run away to space” rhetoric.


----------



## obsdj (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 3, 2021)

Local Fed said:


> and how speds think that going to college in 2021 means you're a "critical thinker"


A bit off topic, but I took a "critical thinking" class to fulfill some BS gen-ed requirement. I always found that to be kinda a silly concept:
"In this class, I'll be teaching you how to think for yourselves."
"Yes teacher, tell me more!"

But yeah, it was mostly the logical fallacy shit you can learn in 5 minutes looking at that stickied image on /pol/, a few essays, and one gay ass book about plastics as required reading.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683529


It's the surname that does it for em


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Nov 3, 2021)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> View attachment 2683464
> Niggas dilating


When will they just leave nobody likes them


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683529


He's too old for you, Lincoln Project.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

obsdj said:


> View attachment 2683541


almost like there's more people or something


----------



## Leslie Nielsen (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683529


I'll take "Tweets that aged like absolute dogshit" for $500, Alex


----------



## FMW13 (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683529


Good job guys you went after him and pretty much gave him the election. Please continue with the Tom foolery Fredo.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683529


Well, these are the fag nonces who find tiki torches utterly petrifying.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683529


[Archer]Uhhh... phrasing.[/Archer]

I realize that Glenn's a bit long in the tooth for the Lincoln Project, but the name "Young-Kin" probably has them confused.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 3, 2021)

Coleslaw said:


> Would the US be better if it had a parliamentary system?


My understanding is Larry Sabato think so. Which means no, we wouldn't,


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

Leslie Nielsen said:


> I'll take "Tweets that aged like absolute dogshit" for $500, Alex


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683529


Reminds me of this tweet someone posted in the Biden thread lol


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> If you browse an anonymous edgy image board full of school drop outs that cling to the color of their skin because it's the only "achievement" they can think of, then sure, the future would look grim.


If you want your White children to have a fair shot at a decent school and a decent job that they won't lose for looking at a nigger the wrong way, then sure the future would look grim. But who would want that lol.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> View attachment 2683552


Average /pol/ user


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

The absolute state of 538


----------



## King Ghidorah (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683529


fucking scary oooh what're they gonna do whine on twitter?


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 2683555
> The absolute state of 538


I love how they’re talking about BBB like it’s already dead, (which it is after tonight).


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 3, 2021)

It's really distressing that none of the big media outlets are willing to call VA yet.  Not even Fox News.  Feels like everybody is being told to hold on, decisions are being made behind closed doors.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> It's really distressing that none of the big media outlets are willing to call VA yet.  Not even Fox News.  Feels like everybody is being to hold on, decisions are being made behind closed doors.


It’s a bitter pill for them to swallow, I’m sure.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> View attachment 2683552


Wojak in a corner at a party going "they don't know I'm a..." but everyone else is saying "yes we do"


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 3, 2021)

The wop has won Bergen County


----------



## obsdj (Nov 3, 2021)

Are there any sites that have live results for VA by _precinct _(as opposed to by county)? At this stage I'm very curious to see on a map which precincts in each county are not "reporting" even though it's after midnight.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 3, 2021)

Holy shit boys Ciattarelli just pulled ahead in Passaic! (leans dem)



Could he really pull this off?!


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


> It's really distressing that none of the big media outlets are willing to call VA yet.  Not even Fox News.  Feels like everybody is being told to hold on, decisions are being made behind closed doors.


Because the margin of victory will be less than 2% and they don't want to look wrong, it's not hard to understand.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 3, 2021)

King Ghidorah said:


> fucking scary oooh what're they gonna do whine on twitter?


Paying attention to the news lately? The Little Boy Toucher Project tried to falseflag Youngkin's campaign apparently (I say apparently because some McAuliffe's people were involved too, so who knows who really did it.) and it blew up in their faces.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Nov 3, 2021)

Youngkin is back in the under 90k.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683529


Oh no, not the Respectable Republicans. I'm shaking in my boots


----------



## King Ghidorah (Nov 3, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> Paying attention to the news lately? The Little Boy Toucher Project tried to falseflag Youngkin's campaign apparently (I say apparently because some McAuliffe's people were involved too, so who knows who really did it.) and it blew up in their faces.


I literally don't read any news ever


----------



## GoGoNoJo (Nov 3, 2021)

DicksOutForChauvin said:


> Youngkin is back in the under 90k.


Is that an increase or decrease? The site I'm looking at has remained static % wise.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> I love how they’re talking about BBB like it’s already dead, (which it is after tonight).


I actually don't know how BBB is affected by this. Is there an actual effect on the voting power or is it simply political mandate?


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> View attachment 2683529


Youngkin is kind of old for them. I mean he has hair everywhere and we know they like the males they target somewhat hairless.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 2683555
> The absolute state of 538


YOUR TEACHERS ARE TELLING THEIR CHILDREN TO HATE EACH OTHER AND GAS PRICE IS SKYROCKETING but yes please tell me how not having signature legislature passed really made the difference when it has literally never mattered before historically ever.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm honestly shocked Youngkin hasn't come out yet.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Nov 3, 2021)

GoGoNoJo said:


> Is that an increase or decrease? The site I'm looking at has remained static % wise.


Decrease. His margin is shrinking but there is apparently 42% to count in Chester from today. There's 43% early votes to still count in Fairfax though...


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 3, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> If you want your White children to have a fair shot at a decent school


The best shot for a decent school is homeschooling


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 3, 2021)

GoGoNoJo said:


> Is that an increase or decrease? The site I'm looking at has remained static % wise.


Slight decrease... but worrying since they dropped the total 'votes to be counted' from like 97% to 94% an hour ago or so.  Feels like they're maneuvering for a steal but can't figure out how to beat the numbers.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I actually don't know how BBB is affected by this. Is there an actual effect on the voting power or is it simply political mandate?


Mandate, one assumes. These are local elections, but if Manchin and Senema weren't happy to go along before, imagine how not-happy they'll be if Bidenomics costs the Dems fucking Virginia.


----------



## GoGoNoJo (Nov 3, 2021)

NJ shot up to 50.1%


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

Tour of Italy said:


> YOUR TEACHERS ARE TELLING THEIR CHILDREN TO HATE EACH OTHER AND GAS PRICE IS SKYROCKETING but yes please tell me how not having signature legislature passed really made the difference when it has literally never mattered before historically ever.


real talk, something like BBB is WAY too abstract for the average voter to understand. 3.5 trillion is just like a "cloud number" that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> I'm honestly shocked Youngkin hasn't come out yet.


He should have done it over an hour ago, IMO.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 3, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Average /pol/ user


Too white.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

Apparently Democrats got the shit kicked out of them in Long Island. Also Texas special runoff, Republicans flipped a D+12 county seat.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I actually don't know how BBB is affected by this. Is there an actual effect on the voting power or is it simply political mandate?


Scenario: You are a Democrat in congress and you just watched states you once thought safe light your shit up like the wicker man. You have one year to save your job and there's a bill on the table that your core loves but no one else trusts. So the question you have to answer is: which white people do you blame when you lose no matter what you do?


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Nov 3, 2021)

GoGoNoJo said:


> NJ shot up to 50.1%


Heheh. 


(I don't think he's going to win but this is fun.)


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Bung (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> View attachment 2683552


Lol this nigga...


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 2683555
> The absolute state of 538


Fivey fox died for this


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2021)

ABC has reportedly called it for Youngkin!


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

NBC called the race for Youngkin! And ABC!


----------



## Jump (Nov 3, 2021)

He is still in it


----------



## GoGoNoJo (Nov 3, 2021)

Any idea of how many votes are left to be counted?


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 3, 2021)

ABC News calls it for Glenn:


----------



## capitalBBustard (Nov 3, 2021)

Fairfax County could've dumped an extra 100k+ and got away with it easy. Dunno what happened, but it smells like someone gave up too early. Oopsie fucksie when it turned out all they had at the end was +2.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

Wally said:


> Fivey fox died for this


I wish the semper fi react wasn;t disabled hahahahahaha that's fucking great dude


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

DicksOutForChauvin said:


> Heheh.
> View attachment 2683570
> 
> (I don't think he's going to win but this is fun.)


I'm not here for politics, I just like Sopranos gifs


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

CNN has called it for Youngkin.


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm too lazy to check, how did Ruckersville vote?


----------



## Just_Somebody (Nov 3, 2021)

capitalBBustard said:


> Fairfax County could've dumped an extra 100k+ and got away with it easy. Dunno what happened, but it smells like someone gave up too early. Oopsie fucksie when it turned out all they had at the end was +2.



My guess? They did already. They blew their load early thinking the rest of the state will play out like 2020....and NOPE.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Nov 3, 2021)

So there goes Obama's crowning achievement then.


----------



## GoGoNoJo (Nov 3, 2021)

Titos said:


> I'm too lazy to check, how did Ruckersville vote?


It's a small, mostly white town so it almost definitely voted R by +20%


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Nov 3, 2021)

Titos said:


> I'm too lazy to check, how did Ruckersville vote?


They need to fortify those elections NOW! NOW! NOW!


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 3, 2021)

obsdj said:


> Are there any sites that have live results for VA by _precinct _(as opposed to by county)? At this stage I'm very curious to see on a map which precincts in each county are not "reporting" even though it's after midnight.








						2021 November General
					






					results.elections.virginia.gov


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Nov 3, 2021)

Looks like the media arm of the DNC have thrown their hands up and said, ”Fuck this loser. Even we can’t salvage this.”

It makes the already slim chance of fortifications all but impossible. The media won’t be there to cover for the insanity.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 3, 2021)

So barring any 3 AM buffoonery, Glenn pulled it off.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

capitalBBustard said:


> Fairfax County could've dumped an extra 100k+ and got away with it easy. Dunno what happened, but it smells like someone gave up too early. Oopsie fucksie when it turned out all they had at the end was +2.


They couldn't due to the turnout, if Biden got 400,000 votes and McAullife all of a sudden has a dump and goes to 360,000 votes when he has been around 64%. it would have been such a steal it would be impossible for anyone to ignore it.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 3, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Too white.


What are you saying? He's clearly Pure 100% Parisian phenotype


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I actually don't know how BBB is affected by this. Is there an actual effect on the voting power or is it simply political mandate?


Any chance of Manchin throwing in his vote on BBB went out the window tonight.  In his position it would be political suicide considering the way things are shaping up for next year.  Also, it looks like Establishment Dems are already blaming the Progs for this loss but they NEED the Progs in the House to vote for BBB and the Infrastructure Bill.  Add to THAT the fact that Dems were counting on a few GOP House votes and there’s NO WAY any GOP Congressman is going to vote for any of that shit after tonight because doing so would be political suicide for them as well.

So BBB and Infrastructure Bill are dead.  I’m sure the Dems and GOP can agree to keep kicking the Debt can down the road but that’s all that Biden will be able to have gotten through Congress in 2 years of having the Presidency, the House, and the Senate.


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Nov 3, 2021)

F in chat for Fivey the Fox
RIP and stay foxy


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 3, 2021)

Tour of Italy said:


> YOUR TEACHERS ARE TELLING THEIR CHILDREN TO HATE EACH OTHER AND GAS PRICE IS SKYROCKETING but yes please tell me how not having signature legislature passed really made the difference when it has literally never mattered before historically ever.




At least he's got his priorities straight. Youngkin will say CRT, but will he ever issue a statement like this combating the massive anti-white movement? Anti-semitism is maybe a double digit offense a decade nothing, while every single white kid is being taught anti-white crap in school, while every single white person has spent half a century being discriminated against for being white. Will he ever quote FBI crime statistics when it comes to the 20% of Virginia residents who commit 70% of all murders?


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 3, 2021)

I have decided that if any Boss Tweed shit is gonna happen I want to be one of the rubes that learns about it in the morning. It has been an honor.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 3, 2021)

Noice:


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 3, 2021)

Burlington. which went for Murphy last time, just reported a lot of votes. The fucking ginnie flipped it!!



Uhmazin


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

so, real talk, assuming we don't wake up tomorrow to a shocking 200k votes found in the bathroom stall, the GOP needs to audit the FUCK out of the VA election to find out exactly how the dems are doing their screwery. We've seen the results (10k votes coming from the same house, epidemic of dead people voting) but we don't know the actual mechanics of how they're playing with the numbers like that. It seems like a good chance to find out. One can safely assume they did it this time too, even with the loss.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 3, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> Looks like the media arm of the DNC have thrown their hands up and said, ”Fuck this loser. Even we can’t salvage this.”
> 
> It makes the already slim chance of fortifications all but impossible. The media won’t be there to cover for the insanity.


Yeah, I take it that when even Dem controlled media isn’t covering for this that it’s not going to be like 2020 Biden.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 3, 2021)

Anyways, while Youngkin won by around 2% that is not the issue. 

What to keep in mind is that:

The Democrats lost by 12% from 2020.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 3, 2021)

City of Cleveland unsurprisingly elected a Democrat mayor and sent another Democrat to replace Marcia Fudge in the US Senate. Also passed a resolution for some gay police review council spearheaded in 'yes' ads by Tamir Rice's mother and a bunch of other obese sheboons. At least sanity still exists elsewhere. Was seriously expecting Minneapolis to vote for the _Comité de salut public_


----------



## contradiction of terns (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> CNN has called it for Youngkin.



Holy shit, it's Happening! ABC and NBC weren't even covering the election until well after the voting started. They were getting dragged by other news outlets for talking about Huma Abdeen (or whatever her name is) and other esoteric shit.  MSNBC too.

If CNN, ABC, and NBC have accepted that Youngkin is the likely winner I'm having a hard time seeing them produce a bunch of extra ballots and overturning it.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Any chance of Manchin throwing in his vote on BBB went out the window tonight.  In his position it would be political suicide considering the way things are shaping up for next year.  Also, it looks like Establishment Dems are already blaming the Progs for this loss but they NEED the Progs in the House to vote for BBB and the Infrastructure Bill.  Add to THAT the fact that Dems were counting on a few GOP House votes and there’s NO WAY any GOP Congressman is going to vote for any of that shit after tonight because doing so would be political suicide for them as well.
> 
> So BBB and Infrastructure Bill are dead.  I’m sure the Dems and GOP can agree to keep kicking the Debt can down the road but that’s all that Biden will be able to have gotten through Congress in 2 years of having the Presidency, the House, and the Senate.


Was just about to say this.

Biden's term as the PotatOTUS is dead on arrival at this point.

Proof is in the pudding:  Biden earlier yesterday told the press that the results of the VA election wouldn't be a referendum on him ... Which obviously means that it totally_ is_ a referendum on him. lol.


----------



## GoGoNoJo (Nov 3, 2021)

Interesting. The WSJ put a checkmark next to Youngking, but they haven't gone out and called it for him.


			https://www.wsj.com/


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Scale Smerch (Nov 3, 2021)

Fuck the cope is great right now, 538 is doing everything not to break down and cry 




The comment boards and pundit discussions tomorrow are doing to be _glorious._


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

MSNBC called it for Youngkin, Fox the lone holdout.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 3, 2021)

Virginia isn’t just for Virgins anymore. It’s for Youngkin. Fox just called it.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

Fox News calls it for Youngkin.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Nov 3, 2021)

Fox calls it for youngkin.


----------



## capitalBBustard (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> They couldn't due to the turnout, if Biden got 400,000 votes and McAullife all of a sudden has a dump and goes to 360,000 votes when he has been around 64%. it would have been such a steal it would be impossible for anyone to ignore it.


lol, 2020 called, says anyone's a bitch


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

Wait I zoned out for a moment is he still leading




okay what the fuck!


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

Tour of Italy said:


> View attachment 2683562


"Monkey stomped"
Damn. If any politician proved he could fulfil the promise of return to monke I would vote for them in a heartbeat. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2021)

Ok, has McAwful conceded yet?


----------



## Jump (Nov 3, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Biden's term as the PotatOTUS is dead on arrival at this point.


And the democrats are going to be stuck holding the bag when inflation and the economy really blows up and shortages become to much to hide.


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Wait I zoned out for a moment is he still leading
> View attachment 2683600
> okay what the fuck!


I'm honestly floored. Dems should be in a massive panic with what happened in Virginia and how close NJ is.


----------



## Scale Smerch (Nov 3, 2021)

Oh and NJ hilariously is likely to be what we all thought Virginia was going to. Ciattarelli came out and all but insinuated he's not going to concede regardless of the results. I'm all giddy thinking of the shitshow tonight is about to kick off.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 3, 2021)

SIC SEMPER TYRANNUS!

If only @ConfederateIrishman were here...


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


>











						CARRY ME BACK TO OLD VIRGINNY - 1873 -  Performed By Tom Roush
					

James Bland, composer of this song, was one of the best known American black composers of the 19th century. Though being a free man, he understood of the pli...




					youtu.be


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Fox the lone holdout.


Fox is always weird like that tbh.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

capitalBBustard said:


> lol, 2020 called, says anyone's a bitch


The difference is with the "fortifying" ballots were sent out to everyone and no one knew how many ballots remained, in this election all mail in ballots needed to be post marked by today's date whereas in 2020 states were taking ballots for over a week and didn't matter what date the ballot was post marked, it made stealing votes much easier to do.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Nov 3, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> SIC SEMPER TYRANNUS!
> 
> If only @ConfederateIrishman were here...


Alas, that dixie tater OD'd on blackpills


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 3, 2021)

Here is what NJ currently looks like with 80% of the vote counted. No one saw this coming. 


Spoiler








This could still easily be stolen in Newark alone but Ciattarelli did way better than anyone expected. Let's hope he can somehow hang on.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Nov 3, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> City of Cleveland unsurprisingly elected a Democrat mayor and sent another Democrat to replace Marcia Fudge in the US Senate. Also passed a resolution for some gay police review council spearheaded in 'yes' ads by Tamir Rice's mother and a bunch of other obese sheboons. At least sanity still exists elsewhere. Was seriously expecting Minneapolis to vote for the _Comité de salut public_


Cincinnati just elected some vaguely brown and Asian moron as mayor, so nothing much changing down here.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Ok, has McAwful conceded yet?


Nope.  He’s going to pull a Hillary and give a speech tomorrow midday most likely.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Ok, has McAwful conceded yet?


I honestly think he probably passed out, dude looked and sounded hammered, like Hillary in 2016 hammered.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

Give New Jersey a proper governor who can


----------



## Jump (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## rando0675309 (Nov 3, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> They need to fortify those elections NOW! NOW! NOW!


The VA elections are already "fortified." They passed all sorts of early voting, easier registration and mail in changes within the last few years. No amount of fortifying is going to save them from what's coming lol.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

KEKMUHLORD said:


> how close NJ is.


say no to politics, say yes to gabagool


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Nov 3, 2021)

I was born in Virginia, but left as a young man and never went back. The state is corrupt as the day is long. I have no dog in the race, but I'm thrilled this election cast a mighty stink on the Democrat party as a whole. 

Just a note of caution, put this in your memory banks for future use. If you ever have to drive through Virginia, on Interstate 81, use the Waze app to find the police radaring (state and local) before they find you. There's an abundance of them hiding all the way to Tennessee, and as well Northbound to D.C..


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> He is still in it
> 
> View attachment 2683571View attachment 2683573


Italian space theocracy here we come! OI PAULIE THIS FANOOK JUST SAID THE RINGS DON'T GIVE US ETERNAL SALAMI, A FUGGIN HERETIC.


----------



## attractive_pneumonia (Nov 3, 2021)

New Jersey is such a narrow lead that I fully expect the Democrat to take the lead in an hour or two just based off Trenton and Newark.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 3, 2021)

So what now?

The Republicans squander this gift and accomplish nothing? The Democrats inch thier agenda slowly forward.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 3, 2021)

This gives me hope that the 2020 steal was a one-off.

Now pass election reform so it doesn’t happen again.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> CNN has called it for Youngkin.











						FINALLY: ABC, NBC, CNN Call the VA Gov. Race for Youngkin!
					

Moments ago, ABC and CNN finally called the Virginia Governor Race for Youngkin.    Decision Desk had made the call for Youngkin hours earlier.    Rick Klein wrote "Based on analysis of the vote, ABC News projects that the




					theconservativeopinion.com
				



First source I found, not non-partisan obviously, but odds are(as in, 99 percent odds)that this is over now. If there was a chance for whatever fixing went on in Fairfax to flip this race, mainstream news organizations wouldn't be calling it for Youngkin.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> So what now?
> 
> The Republicans squander this gift and accomplish nothing? The Democrats inch thier agenda slowly forward.


yes, but that's for tomorrow. Tonight is for salt.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 3, 2021)

Some weird results out of Sussex County, NJ. Votes reported went from 0-100% in less than 5 minutes.



Per wiki


> Sussex County is the second-most Republican county in New Jersey, behind only Ocean County. Among registered voters, affiliations with the Republican Party outpace those of the Democratic Party by a ratio of about five to two


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> yes, but that's for tomorrow. Tonight is for salt.


YES
FEED ME SALT


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 3, 2021)

In other news...


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

The first black LT Governor of Virginia being a female Republican has to REALLY chap their ass.


----------



## GoGoNoJo (Nov 3, 2021)

2021 Virginia gubernatorial election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Wikipedia has spoken. Youngkin won.


----------



## Alter Ego (Nov 3, 2021)

No idea who this Princess Blanding person is, but imagine her becoming *GOVERNOR PRINCESS BLANDING.  *Very reminiscent of Fuhrer King Bradley.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> YES
> FEED ME SALT


Ladies, gentlemen, enbies, otherkin...

Grab your shovels and pickaxes. The salt mines are open.


----------



## z0mb0 (Nov 3, 2021)

Scale Smerch said:


> Oh and NJ hilariously is likely to be what we all thought Virginia was going to. Ciattarelli came out and all but insinuated he's not going to concede regardless of the results. I'm all giddy thinking of the shitshow tonight is about to kick off.


The old ginzo wants to piss off blacks gays and jews by making things into a spectacle? im shocked.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 3, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Some weird results out of Sussex County, NJ. Votes reported went from 0-100% in less than 5 minutes.
> View attachment 2683627
> Per wiki


Sus Sex


----------



## King Ghidorah (Nov 3, 2021)

Neanderthal Guru said:


>


union dixie is proof Yankees can't meme


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 3, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Incredibly cringe and unbased
> View attachment 2683009


Yeah, Jersey's fucked either way lol. Permanent goy state under the service of the Chosenites.


----------



## A_Callow_Youth (Nov 3, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> In other news...
> 
> View attachment 2683633


Somebody make a note to do a checklist of total seats won/lost tonight, please.


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Nov 3, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Ladies, gentlemen, enbies, otherkin...
> 
> Grab your shovels and pickaxes. The salt mines are open.
> 
> View attachment 2683637


YESSSSSSS. FINALLY.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> This gives me hope that the 2020 steal was a one-off.
> 
> Now pass election reform so it doesn’t happen again.


Youngkin and the rest of the republicans elected tonight have the chance to turn Virginia into another Florida.

Hope they don't squander this really, really important chance.


----------



## z0mb0 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> say no to politics, say yes to gabagool
> View attachment 2683622


THE PASTA-STATE RISES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 3, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Hope they don't squander this really, really important chance.


Don't worry they will


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 3, 2021)

Virginia redemption arc has arrived. I'm probably going to hit the hay soon, so I'll leave you all with a song with close ties to Virginia:






SIC SEMPER TYRANNUS


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 3, 2021)

Mine boys:
https://www.reddit.com/r/PoliticalD...id_democrats_have_a_poor_showing_in_2021_was/


----------



## Myles the Potatophile (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## HumanHive (Nov 3, 2021)

Do you think there’s room for a superior Han in the new Confederacy?


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 3, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Ladies, gentlemen, enbies, otherkin...
> 
> Grab your shovels and pickaxes. The salt mines are open.
> 
> View attachment 2683637


Well, one of the governor candidates did have a past photo with him in blackface, and he lost tonight. Why aren’t you happy, MSNBC?

Edit: I'm stupid and was confusing McAuliffe with Northam


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Ladies, gentlemen, enbies, otherkin...
> 
> Grab your shovels and pickaxes. The salt mines are open.
> 
> View attachment 2683637


Did someone say enbies? A new thread theme has been decided. GO LOAF!


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 3, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> This gives me hope that the 2020 steal was a one-off.
> 
> Now pass election reform so it doesn’t happen again.


Not a chance. Youngkin's undying pledge to prioritize jews, and lack of pledge for whites, guarantees that this is not a change of course, but a course-reification. Any politican who isn't vocally anti-Israel _and_ pro-white, will stab you in the back. And the front. Just stabba-stabba-you in all things really. You cannot be a righteous politician in the west if not an avowed anti-israel and pro-white activist. It is not possible. You can't be in their pocket and for the people at the same time. Youngkin's anti-semitism pledge guarantees he will be as impotent as any other republican.









						Gab CEO: Easy GOP Victories In Virginia Meant To Distract From 2020 Election, 'Do Not Forget'
					

"They want people talking about Virginia tomorrow. Not what happened in Arizona, PA, and so many other states one year ago tomorrow. Do not forget."




					nationalfile.com
				





> On the heels of the Republican sweep of Virginia’s statewide elected offices, Gab CEO Andrew Torba suggested that Democrats did not fortify the Virginia election in an effort to distract voters from the 2020 election that was plagued with credible accusations of widespread voter fraud.​
> “We are all being PSYOP’ed again by the people who control the outcomes of elections,” wrote Gab CEO Andrew Torba. “It’s no coincidence that establishment controlled “Republican” candidates “sweep” a blue state the day before the first anniversary of the most rigged election in US History.”


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 3, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> Mine boys:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/PoliticalD...id_democrats_have_a_poor_showing_in_2021_was/


The nigger was allowing troons to rape kids in school bathrooms.  It's not hard to figure out what happened with the election.  Shit if it hadn't have been for obvious fraud, the Republikikes likely could have run anyone and it would have been a blowout.


----------



## obsdj (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> The first black LT Governor of Virginia being a female Republican has to REALLY chap their ass.


Black, female, Republican, and an immigrant. I can hear it now, "No fair, the blacks and the immigrants are OURS, dammit!"


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 3, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> Well, one of the governor candidates did have a past photo with him in blackface, and he lost tonight. Why aren’t you happy, MSNBC?


You're thinking of current(soon to be former) governor Northam.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

CNN shitting their pants over NJ being as close as 5k votes. Even if murphy stays.,..the fact its close at all is a positive. Dems are panicking.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

Special shout out to Richard Baris of the People's Pundit, dude nailed this election. Youngkin leads by 2.7, his last poll Monday had him at 2.6


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 3, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> CNN shitting their pants over NJ being as close as 5k votes. Even if murphy stays.,..the fact its close at all is a positive. Dems are panicking.


Sounds like Spaghetti Boy is going to do everything he can to not concede based on his speech tonight. Sounds based.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Special shout out to Richard Baris of the People's Pundit, dude nailed this election. Youngkin leads by 2.7, his last poll Monday had him at 2.6


I really enjoy his and barnes' commentary. People say barnes is a blowhard but I've been watching him since all the 2020 election madness and his take felt the most grounded.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Nov 3, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> Mine boys:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/PoliticalD...id_democrats_have_a_poor_showing_in_2021_was/




Apparently half the people are despicable human beings, and the other half are dead inside.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> Sounds like Spaghetti Boy is going to do everything he can to not concede based on his speech tonight. Sounds based.


“These numbers are bad. These are our voters who have abandoned us in droves…a five alarm fire.” - Van Jones


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Nov 3, 2021)

if the pasta man win, I'll make a gabagool sandwich


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> Not a chance. Youngkin's undying pledge to prioritize jews, and lack of pledge for whites, guarantees that this is not a change of course


Wow he sounds based as fuck


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 3, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> Apparently half the people are despicable human beings, and the other half are dead inside.


Sounds about right to me. Mark me in the latter category though.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

Youngkin giving a victory speech...walked out the Spirit in the Sky.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

PuffyGroundCloud said:


> if the pasta man win, I'll make a gabagool sandwich


I will match you on that unironically


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> Not a chance. Youngkin's undying pledge to prioritize jews, and lack of pledge for whites, guarantees that this is not a change of course, but a course-reification. Any politican who isn't vocally anti-Israel _and_ pro-white, will stab you in the back. And the front. Just stabba-stabba-you in all things really. You cannot be a righteous politician in the west if not an avowed anti-israel and pro-white activist. It is not possible. You can't be in their pocket and for the people at the same time. Youngkin's anti-semitism pledge guarantees he will be as impotent as any other republican.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao torbo


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> - Van Jones


I wish I could get paid 200k/yr to just blame everything on white people


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Nov 3, 2021)

Younkin's first order of business should be

"Anyone who lives in Virginia but works in Washington DC loses the right to Vote in Virginian Elections."


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 3, 2021)

Winner


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> Youngkin's undying pledge to prioritize jews, and lack of pledge for whites, guarantees that this is not a change of course,


you would have to be literally retarded to openly promise anything to whites. The CIA would black bag you immediately.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 3, 2021)

Getting tard comed said:


> MY RAINBOWS! MY RAINBOWS! MY KINGDOM FOR A RAINBOWS!!!


I mean youngkin won the election I'm glad.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 3, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> The best shot for a decent school is homeschooling


My post was referring to higher education, but yes, you are correct. Homeschooling/homeschooling co-ops are the way to go


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

Getting ready to get some salt.


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Wow he sounds based as fuck



Found Nick Fuentes' KF account.










CarlosDanger said:


> Getting ready to get some salt.


At least we have that.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 3, 2021)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Younkin's first order of business should be
> 
> "Anyone who lives in Virginia but works in Washington DC loses the right to Vote in Virginian Elections."


That would be wholely optimistic


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 3, 2021)

Man, this is the first time I've had faith in American democracy in what feels like forever.  Good feels.  The culture war has had conservatives on the backfoot for over a decade, and finally we found some footing.


----------



## Scale Smerch (Nov 3, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> CNN shitting their pants over NJ being as close as 5k votes. Even if murphy stays.,..the fact its close at all is a positive. Dems are panicking.


And now he's back up ~22k, holy this one is a nail biter.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 3, 2021)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Younkin's first order of business should be
> 
> "Anyone who lives in Virginia but works in Washington DC loses the right to Vote in Virginian Elections."


Second should be to shove Alexandria County kicking and screaming back into the District of Columbia.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Nov 3, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> That would be wholely optimistic


Yes, but fuck DC Swamp Creatures.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 3, 2021)

Turns out voters like it when you don't defend school boards that call parents domestic terrorist and cover up troons raping young girls. Also like when you don't tell parents they have no say in their childrens education. Shocker how McCumdump lost.


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2683668


>Walking out to Spirit In The Sky
Based as fuck. Only more based way to do it would be to walk out to some King Crimson.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

Scale Smerch said:


> And now he's back up ~22k, holy this one is a nail biter.






Regardless of how it ends though, quite an amazing performance.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Nov 3, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> Not a chance. Youngkin's undying pledge to prioritize jews, and lack of pledge for whites, guarantees that this is not a change of course, but a course-reification. Any politican who isn't vocally anti-Israel _and_ pro-white, will stab you in the back. And the front. Just stabba-stabba-you in all things really. You cannot be a righteous politician in the west if not an avowed anti-israel and pro-white activist. It is not possible. You can't be in their pocket and for the people at the same time. Youngkin's anti-semitism pledge guarantees he will be as impotent as any other republican.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all true, but I'm just surprised to see a single state election in the past (under a) year that didn't end with "Shut it down, we need to re-scan, reevaluate and ship in 30 boxes of votes. No, you may not see them. No, you may not talk to us until we finish counting, which will take all week".


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

Titos said:


> >Walking out to Spirit In The Sky
> Based as fuck. Only more based way to do it would be to walk out to some King Crimson.


his initial walk out was pretty fun. Love the song


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 3, 2021)

Nice, I woke up to Youngkin giving a victory speech. He's talking about creating school choice, when the other guy said "CRT isn't real" and "parents don't have a choice in what their children's schools teach them". Congrats to everyone in VA!


Now for dems to get wrecked in the rest of the country next year!


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> This is all true, but I'm just surprised to see a single state election in the past (under a) year that didn't end with "Shut it down, we need to re-scan, reevaluate and ship in 30 boxes of votes. No, you may not see them. No, you may not talk to us until we finish counting, which will take all week".


I'm just surprised to see your ass out of the safe space pm


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 3, 2021)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Yes, but fuck DC Swamp Creatures.


You'll get no argument from me an independent Texas and republican Virgina would make my day.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2021)

"We're going to introduce choice within our public school system, and start many charter schools." - Youngkin, during his victory speech.

Commies for sure on suicide watch.  We love to see it.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I'm just surprised to see your ass out of the safe space pm


Join us, it's rent free.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 3, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> My post was referring to higher education, but yes, you are correct. Homeschooling/homeschooling co-ops are the way to go


I think the best option for higher education is to go overseas at this point.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Do you think there’s room for a superior Han in the new Confederacy?


Buzz off, Hive.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Nov 3, 2021)

God, I’m as excited for Youngkin as I am for tepid water, but my hats off too him for running a frankly killer campaign.

He knew which parts of his platform to push, and push hard: education and economy. He swept aside muh racism, and pounced on the Democrat’s overstretching on educational control and coverups.

I think his team’s best trick was carrying both the Trump and suburban voters. That, I thought, would be an uphill battle. If anything would sink him, I thought, it was distancing himself from Trump.

I suppose not. It was genius, considering Virginia is still pozzed with TDS.

But so long as he follows populist policies? He can be a diet Trump that Virginia can flourish with.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 3, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> This is all true, but I'm just surprised to see a single state election in the past (under a) year that didn't end with "Shut it down, we need to re-scan, reevaluate and ship in 30 boxes of votes. No, you may not see them. No, you may not talk to us until we finish counting, which will take all week".


Because Virginia would faced armed revolt and Republicans would actually start killing Democrats.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> Join us, it's rent free.


You don't pay with rent sweetie.


Meat Target said:


> Buzz off, Hive.
> 
> View attachment 2683700


fucking lol I love these


----------



## Übertroon (Nov 3, 2021)

Should clean up the election system like Florida did. Results should be quick and immediate. Most populated districts announce first. If result isn't in within a certain time it doesn't count.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

lol


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

It is good to see a once proud red state become a red state again.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 3, 2021)

Damn it, he forgot to thank Loudoun County school board for helping him win!


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Nov 3, 2021)

the important question is
Will Youngkin ballsy enough to pull a DeSantis by cleaning election system?


----------



## Mukhrani (Nov 3, 2021)

Just laughing my ass off at Reddit postmortems. 'He lost because Joe Biden didn't pass a giant retarded bill filled with every sort of pork imaginable except what he campaigned on!!! It had nothing to do with Covid, troons raping little girls and then Democrats tarring their outraged fathers as terrorists, race lunacy in public schools, gun grabbing, or consumer goods skyrocketing in prices + widespread shortages.' What cul-de-sac were these pompous mediocrities spawned in?


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

A Republican is leading the race to become Seattle's City Attorney.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 3, 2021)

PuffyGroundCloud said:


> the important question is
> Will Youngkin ballsy enough to pull a DeSantis by cleaning election system?


None of the other GOP members are as ballsy as DeSantis.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 3, 2021)

PuffyGroundCloud said:


> the important question is
> Will Youngkin ballsy enough to pull a DeSantis by cleaning election system?


No, I think that’s a bridge too far.
And the real problem is the DC suburbs crawling south anyway. No amount of election reform can unfuck the Swamp.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 3, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> You're thinking of current(soon to be former) governor Northam.


Fuck, I thought that Northam was the one running for re-election. Could've been a great post, but I'm perpetually in a sleep-deprived fog and needed to do some more research.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 3, 2021)

NJ in 2020 vs 2021


Apparently that little corner county thats white that was Trump+13 still hasn't supposedly reported a vote.


----------



## WhiteNight (Nov 3, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> Apparently half the people are despicable human beings, and the other half are dead inside.


Despicable?  I thought we were deplorable.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

CNN has been extremely refreshing this evening. Also Tapper dabbed on Biden right before this..."President Biden said the election would be finished by 1 AM...but with a Democrat winner. He was wrong." 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 3, 2021)

Coleslaw said:


> Would the US be better if it had a parliamentary system?


Well, it would give us choices other than the Evil Party and the Stupid Party, so yes probably. Different electoral systems are a big part of why anti-establishment and anti-globohomo parties can actually succeed in Europe (despite stricter laws on speech and dissent) and not in the US. Here in 'murica, you can either:
A) go through the primaries of one of the two establishment parties (and most likely get flushed out if the party powerbrokers don't like you) and then hold on to your seat for dear life by trying to hold together your clusterfuck "Big Tent" coalition.
or
B) Start/join a meme-tier third party and act as a "spoiler candidate" that draws votes away from one of the "real" candidates

Voters have a similar choice between A) voting for someone who's just "good enough" but often not highly likeable or B) making a "protest vote" and letting Group A) voters decide the winner on their own.

In Europe, you can actually vote for parties you like, even if you don't expect them to win a huge share of the electorate, and still have a good shot at seeing your preferred party get representation in government.


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> A Republican is leading the race to become Seattle's City Attorney.


Why does that Nicole woman’s head look photoshopped on? Wtf?


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

PuffyGroundCloud said:


> the important question is
> Will Youngkin ballsy enough to pull a DeSantis by cleaning election system?





HumanHive said:


> No, I think that’s a bridge too far.
> And the real problem is the DC suburbs crawling south anyway. No amount of election reform can unfuck the Swamp.


That close to the Swamp? Cleaning up Virginia's election systems would make the wailing and gnashing of teeth over Georgia's look like a mere grumble.


KEKMUHLORD said:


> Why does that Nicole woman’s head look photoshopped on? Wtf?


Must be from @The Last Stand's folders.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Nov 3, 2021)

PuffyGroundCloud said:


> the important question is
> Will Youngkin ballsy enough to pull a DeSantis by cleaning election system?



If you live in a state where the GOP _did not _push that this year, you need to clean house or move.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 2683712
> lol


Stink Nigger on suicide watch.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> NJ in 2020 vs 2021
> View attachment 2683715View attachment 2683716
> 
> Apparently that little corner county thats white that was Trump+13 still hasn't supposedly reported a vote.


lol I knew that 100 blue sussex was a mistake


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> A Republican is leading the race to become Seattle's City Attorney.


I don't trust women as attorneys, judges, or cops. Studies have already proven testosterone is linked with fairness so despite my hatred of trannies all female judges, attorneys, and cops should be injected with testosterone. I can't trust women with being in powerful positions after being punished multiple times for obvious jokes as a kid. If women can't take jokes from a kid they shouldn't be able to sentence someone to death.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 3, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> Fuck, I thought that Northam was the one running for re-election. Could've been a great post, but I'm perpetually in a sleep-deprived fog and needed to do some more research.


Yep, no such thing as incumbent governer re-elections in Virginia.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

Our New Jersey Italian has stretched his lead back out to two points, a big red county hasn't even reported anything yet.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Nov 3, 2021)

Bing homepage went from the front headline being about the VA governor race to no mention of it at all. Wonder why?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

Titos said:


> I don't trust women as attorneys, judges, or cops. Studies have already proven testosterone is linked with fairness so despite my hatred of trannies all female judges, attorneys, and cops should be injected with testosterone. I can't trust women with being in powers of position after being punished multiple times for obvious jokes as a kid. If women can't take jokes from a kid they shouldn't be able to sentence someone to death.


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> A Republican is leading the race to become Seattle's City Attorney.


tbf she got everyones endorsement


Spoiler


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

Jack Posobiec-“Ignore Lincoln Project from this night forward” blanket order from Pelosi and Chuck tonight


----------



## D_Tractor (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> A Republican is leading the race to become Seattle's City Attorney.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Nov 3, 2021)

Mukhrani said:


> Just laughing my ass off at Reddit postmortems. 'He lost because Joe Biden didn't pass a giant exceptional bill filled with every sort of pork imaginable except what he campaigned on!!! It had nothing to do with Covid, troons raping little girls and then Democrats tarring their outraged fathers as terrorists, race lunacy in public schools, gun grabbing, or consumer goods skyrocketing in prices + widespread shortages.' What cul-de-sac were these pompous mediocrities spawned in?


Denial is an amazing thing, it can practically move mountains. It's like it developed as a safety brake for suicide.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Nov 3, 2021)

But hey, at least Democrats got what they wanted in California! I‘m sure that bodes well outside that LaLaLand.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Jack Posobiec-“Ignore Lincoln Project from this night forward” blanket order from Pelosi and Chuck tonight


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

I think this Democrat chick on Fox might actually be retarded.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 3, 2021)

Titos said:


> I don't trust women as attorneys, judges, or cops. Studies have already proven testosterone is linked with fairness so despite my hatred of trannies all female judges, attorneys, and cops should be injected with testosterone. I can't trust women with being in powerful positions after being punished multiple times for obvious jokes as a kid. If women can't take jokes from a kid they shouldn't be able to sentence someone to death.


Based AF.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> Jack Posobiec-“Ignore Lincoln Project from this night forward” blanket order from Pelosi and Chuck tonight


Real talk, do we have proof that Poso has ever been right on anything? He just makes vague Q-like statements and I never see any of them pan out.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> A Republican is leading the race to become Seattle's City Attorney.


She was a democrat up until last year (lol), and her views aren't much better than her opponents. Seattle/Washington is forever fucked.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Real talk, do we have proof that Poso has ever been right on anything? He just makes vague Q-like statements and I never see any of them pan out.


he definitely has sources and beats msm stories. his sources only grow as his reach has...he definitely has white house contacts and i'd imagine D.C. being D.C....staffers are looking to flee the sinking ship.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Real talk, do we have proof that Poso has ever been right on anything? He just makes vague Q-like statements and I never see any of them pan out.


He has been pretty much on the money in the last few months.


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

WeDon'tNeedToWhisper said:


> She was a democrat up until last year (lol), and her views aren't much better than her opponents. Seattle/Washington is forever fucked.


"Every bad idea in Washington has it's origins in Seattle. From the KKK School Bill to Socialism." (1920s)


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 2683741


There's only one proper response to this sort of hard snorting of the copium powder. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvKN5KxPq4s


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 3, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2683742


NeverTrumpers... how could we let Pelosi down?


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 3, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Some weird results out of Sussex County, NJ. Votes reported went from 0-100% in less than 5 minutes.
> View attachment 2683627
> Per wiki


The discrepancy with Sussex county has been corrected, 


 
The Chad Dago now leads by 2 points with 83% reporting


----------



## Bass (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> NJ in 2020 vs 2021
> View attachment 2683715View attachment 2683716
> 
> Apparently that little corner county thats white that was Trump+13 still hasn't supposedly reported a vote.


Thats Salem County.   It's the poorest and least populated county in NJ, so they don't get as much in the way of resources.  It is almost always a conservative stronghold.  It's not a question of if it goes red, its how much.  

Also as a fun fact, they're so underfunded they don't even have their own county jail.  They have to use Cumberland County's jail.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 3, 2021)

How have they barely counted anything in the past hour?


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Nov 3, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> How have they barely counted anything in the past hour?


magic box?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 3, 2021)

Right, I need to get going to bed, for the rest of you, I leave you an incredibly accurate and detailed reference map of my home sweet home state, take care.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

For people wondering about Jack Posobiec.....





A month later


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> For people wondering about Jack Posobiec.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoo shoo glownigger.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> For people wondering about Jack Posobiec.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happens alot. 

Also today for Kyle Rittenhouse case...Someone in the...assuming...IC community leaked the overhead plane footage the FBI was trying to conceal from the public when they cut the audio/video vid for the Fed testimony that happened. 

Former Navy intel division...knows a fair amount of Mandarin (sub mission intel stuff) and also worked Guantanamo. He's worth paying attention to.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Right, I need to get going to bed, for the rest of you, I leave you an incredibly accurate and detailed reference map of my home sweet home state, take care.


Lol no wonder people say your state is a shithole.


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 3, 2021)

https://twitter.com/WajahatAli/status/1455698541003821059
		



> Whiteness remains undefeated. Let's wait and see who those white suburban voters went for tonight in Virginia. Any guesses?


Stupid white people participating in elections in their nations.



			https://twitter.com/WajahatAli/status/1455770289950842881
		



> Writing an article about all these white women in Virginia who voted for Biden but flipped for Youngkin. Hopefully out tomorrow. Looking forward to the LOVELY messages and emails.


White women, what have you done!


----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 3, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> How have they barely counted anything in the past hour?


Printers can only go so fast.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 3, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> I think the best option for higher education is to go overseas at this point.


That's my plan anyway.


----------



## ditto (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> For people wondering about Jack Posobiec.....


Sure he's got plenty of sources in team red.
But when he starts retweeting White House insider stuff like what Jill and Kamala say. That's what I doubt.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 3, 2021)

*tink tink*
Excuse me. Everyone? Everyone, if I could just have a moment of your time.
*ahem*
FUCK riggers
FUCK NoVA
FUCK McAwful
FUCK the Pedo Project
FUCK CRT
But most of all:
FUCK JANNIES


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> A Republican is leading the race to become Seattle's City Attorney.



Look at the blighted phenotype on Nicole. Whatever genetic horror has resulted in the production of all the women who look like that needs to discovered and destroyed.



> It notes that she voted for Obama and Clinton, caucused for Hillary in 2016, and cast her ballot for Biden, not Trump, in 2020.


Ann Davison the republican! HAHAHAHAH


----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 3, 2021)

Hearing NJ is done counting for tonight.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

Our based Dago is holding on by about 3k votes.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> Printers can only go so fast.


And it's not going to help them anyway, multiple major news orgs have called this thing. I know I'm repeating myself here, but if there was some sort of fix for McAuliffe that could actually get him across the finish line you wouldn't have had CNN, MSNBC, ABC and FOX all calling this for Youngkin.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> View attachment 2683775


Twitter is not real life


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> Hearing NJ is done counting for tonight.


nobody even considered NJ to be in play. The fact that it was that close is astonishing.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> Hearing NJ is done counting for tonight.


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> Hearing NJ is done counting for tonight.


Welp no Gabagool sandwich then


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2021)

Down to about 1700 votes.


----------



## Kane Lives (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> Hearing NJ is done counting for tonight.


Here comes the fix.


----------



## Alter Ego (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> Hearing NJ is done counting for tonight.


What's that you said?  "Overnight fortifying?"


----------



## D_Tractor (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Right, I need to get going to bed, for the rest of you, I leave you an incredibly accurate and detailed reference map of my home sweet home state, take care.


If you live more than 2 hours form NYC or Philadelpha you are living in God's country. Plus Sandy Hook. Lol Sandy Hook is the beach in NJ not the school in CT you glownigger.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

just enjoy a fucking laugh





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 3, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> Ann Davison the republican! HAHAHAHAH


I mean what do you possibly think a "Seattle Republican" is? A "Seattle Republican" is anyone who isn't a communist.


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> Hearing NJ is done counting for tonight.





Art Kassul said:


> View attachment 2683764View attachment 2683768
> Look at the blighted phenotype on Nicole. Whatever genetic horror has resulted in the production of all the women who look like that needs to discovered and destroyed.
> 
> 
> Ann Davison the republican! HAHAHAHAH


She's a liberal and admits it on her website. Literally a (R) just so that she can go up against a very unpopular alternative and win. Also that phenotype is Anglo+Scandinavian+Jew as all Seattleites are.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

This is it. I can't top this. Goodnight


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 3, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol no wonder people say your state is a shithole.


It's also inaccurate.
Calling Passaic & Paterson conservative is like calling California a tax haven.
Paterson constantly wins awards like "Laziest city in America" due to how many joggers, white trash, and illegals are on welfare; enough that NJDOL ran out of money multiple times and stopped paying unemployment during the pandemic, lol.


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> Twitter is not real life
> 
> View attachment 2683780







this guy's great


----------



## Reporterward (Nov 3, 2021)

CarlosDanger said:


> A Republican is leading the race to become Seattle's City Attorney.



That’s because Washington State has a Top Two primary system (which is a good thing). In this case the incumbent of 12 years Peter Holmes got knocked out by a couple percentage points because enough votes were scattered amongst the crazies while Davison kept her core of support.
The other person in this race ran as an “Abolitionist”.
Fallout from the CHAZ protests and the filth in the streets of downtown with criminals not getting prosecuted played a part as well.
Davison has a future if she cracks skulls in the Jet City.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> This is it. I can't top this. Goodnight


*READ ANOTHER FUCKING BOOK*


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 3, 2021)

Wally said:


> She's a liberal and admits it on her website. Literally a (R) just so that she can go up against a very unpopular alternative and win. Also that phenotype is Anglo+Scandinavian+Jew as all Seattleites are.



Pretty sure she was computer-generated.


----------



## In the Dollhouse (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> This is it. I can't top this. Goodnight


I thought that once JKR was deemed the devil queen TERF and enemy to all brave trannies out there they would FINALLY  read another book....rainbows please


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> This is it. I can't top this. Goodnight


No i dont remember because i never read that book


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> This is it. I can't top this. Goodnight


My Kingdom for a Puzzle Piece sticker.


----------



## Kornheiser (Nov 3, 2021)

Wally said:


> No i dont remember because i never read that book


The only thing I remember is that Snape killed Dumbledore.


----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 3, 2021)

Getting weird conflicting reports about NJ counting.

The AP is still supposedly showing updates.


----------



## borsabil (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> This is it. I can't top this. Goodnight


So the Rowling rule holds true, even after her cancelling for being a TERF Nazi truscum.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Nov 3, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> *READ ANOTHER FUCKING BOOK*



This should get automatic rainbows.

It's been _decades_, guys.  It's not happening.


----------



## D_Tractor (Nov 3, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> It's also inaccurate.
> Calling Passaic & Paterson conservative is like calling California a tax haven.
> Paterson constantly wins awards like "Laziest city in America" due to how many joggers, white trash, and illegals are on welfare; enough that NJDOL ran out of money multiple times and stopped paying unemployment during the pandemic, lol.


Far north NJ is indistinguishable from Maine or Vermont. Rural NJ is God's country, and there is nothing the godless kikes from NYC can do to change that.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Nov 3, 2021)

Wally said:


> this guy's great



Is this guy actually winning?  He didn't even proofread his website.



> TRANSPORTATION
> Our roads have been falling apart for years. We have wasted funds on everything but the roads. Taxes were increased to pay for repairs yet the money is going else where
> 
> TRANSPARENCY
> ...



That's his entire platform.  It's adorable.


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> Is this guy actually winning?  He didn't even proofread his website.


not anymore but he got 45-50% of his district to support him. It's the incumbent hate vote.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> This is it. I can't top this. Goodnight


MOTHER OF FUCK READ ANOTHER MOTHERFUCKING BOOK ALREADY YOU GODDAMN MORON.


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 3, 2021)

D_Tractor said:


> Far north NJ is indistinguishable from Maine or Vermont. Rural NJ is God's country, and there is nothing the godless kikes from NYC can do to change that.


Is that a challenge, Goy?


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 3, 2021)

> Miyares endorsed Marco Rubio in the 2016 Republican presidential primaries, and was Rubio's Virginia campaign co-chairman.[12] In 2016, amid the Cuban thaw, Miyares criticized Governor Terry McAuliffe's outreach to Cuba.[13] Miyares introduced a non-binding resolution (H.J. 1777) in 2016 condemning the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement.





What a haul for Virginia.


----------



## Ponchik (Nov 3, 2021)

is the "republicunts are never ever winning another election ever anywhere again because the system is rigged against us" meme now finally dead


----------



## Gender of peace (Nov 3, 2021)

Wally said:


> tbf she got everyones endorsement
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Yeah because the other lady is a prison abolitionist DSA psycho kike who would empty the jails and unleash unmitigated chaos onto the streets. You might as well vote for The Purge. She embodies evil.


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

Gender of peace said:


> Yeah because the other lady is a prison abolitionist DSA psycho kike who would empty the jails and unleash unmitigated chaos onto the streets. You might as well vote for The Purge. She embodies evil.


she'll still get 30-50% of the vote


----------



## Jimothy (Nov 3, 2021)

Gender of peace said:


> Yeah because the other lady is a prison abolitionist DSA psycho kike who would empty the jails and unleash unmitigated chaos onto the streets. You might as well vote for The Purge. She embodies evil.


As an accelerationist who hates Seattle and its citizens that sounds ideal.
Actually, now I am sad she lost. I've been wanting a sequel to CHAZ more than anything.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 3, 2021)

Tonight was an extreme whitepill.

Honestly if "don't worry about your kids being raped or you're a terrorist" won I would be considering moving


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 3, 2021)

Breh, I honestly thought for a moment that this shit ain't gonna fly, but then it did breh.


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 3, 2021)

First sensible thing this fat faggot has said in his life.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Nov 3, 2021)

Ponchik said:


> is the "republicunts are never ever winning another election ever anywhere again because the system is rigged against us" meme now finally dead


Apparently this race wasn't close enough that it could have been stolen without major suspicion, so they fucked off.

I just hope the Dems don't use this as an example to say "see, see? Virginia! We've never stolen an election!!!"


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 3, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> Apparently this race wasn't close enough that it could have been stolen without major suspicion, so they fucked off.
> 
> I just hope the Dems don't use this as an example to say "see, see? Virginia! We've never stolen an election!!!"


I cannot emphasize enough how extremely unpopular socialism, progressivism, Joe Biden, and blaming Trump for everything is in literally all of VA except for NoVa and Richmond.

If you drive in any rural/suburb area there's a ton of Trump signs and hearing 'Fuck Joe Biden/Let's Go Brandon' is extremely common.

Dems could have obviously won but if it was a repeat of 2020 where they miraculously found like 100k votes all for McAuliffe it would not go unopposed at all, people would be fuming and mad as hell.


----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 3, 2021)

Trump thanks McAlliffe:

"Thanks for campaigning for me, faggot. You saved me gas money."


----------



## A_Callow_Youth (Nov 3, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> Join us, it's rent free.


Wait, that shit's still going?  People stopped auto-including me after thread 4 died.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Nov 3, 2021)

D_Tractor said:


> Far north NJ is indistinguishable from Maine or Vermont. Rural NJ is God's country, and there is nothing the godless kikes from NYC can do to change that.


You obviously have not lived in Vermont.  Maybe the southwestern quadrant has some NY-tier fags in it, but it is nothing like any part of NJ.


----------



## Reporterward (Nov 3, 2021)

Rather, McAuliffe isn’t worth going the Full “fortified election” Monty over when Youngkin is squishy and not exactly a movement conservative.
Which also gives ammunition to their “moderate” Republican allies who get to go into 2022 talking about how the way to “win” is by dumping Trump and all those Deplorables.
But the main take away, as has been mentioned by everyone here, is how fed up locals were in VA with CRT/Trannies/Schools nonsense.


----------



## A_Callow_Youth (Nov 3, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Well, it would give us choices other than the Evil Party and the Stupid Party, so yes probably. Different electoral systems are a big part of why anti-establishment and anti-globohomo parties can actually succeed in Europe (despite stricter laws on speech and dissent) and not in the US. Here in 'murica, you can either:
> A) go through the primaries of one of the two establishment parties (and most likely get flushed out if the party powerbrokers don't like you) and then hold on to your seat for dear life by trying to hold together your clusterfuck "Big Tent" coalition.
> or
> B) Start/join a meme-tier third party and act as a "spoiler candidate" that draws votes away from one of the "real" candidates
> ...


The problem isn't that 3rd parties aren't viable in principle, it's that nobody wants to lay the groundwork for them.  You don't start a 3rd party by going straight for the presidency, you have to start small.  Don't go for anything bigger than a House seat, give your candidates the freedom to operate the way their constituents want, and build up brand recognition so that when you are ready to make a go for Senate seats or the presidency, you're an actual contender that people have voted for before.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

Gender of peace said:


> Yeah because the other lady is a prison abolitionist DSA psycho kike who would empty the jails and unleash unmitigated chaos onto the streets. You might as well vote for The Purge. She embodies evil.


this made me laugh. Lets Go This Lady!!! Let seattle burn


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 3, 2021)

Reporterward said:


> Rather, McAuliffe isn’t worth going the Full “fortified election” Monty over when Youngkin is squishy and not exactly a movement conservative.
> Which also gives ammunition to their “moderate” Republican allies who get to go into 2022 talking about how the way to “win” is by dumping Trump and all those Deplorables.
> But the main take away, as has been mentioned by everyone here, is how fed up locals were in VA with CRT/Trannies/Schools nonsense.


There were also statewide mandates that would force small businesses to close with heavy fines if they didn't force people to wear masks inside, and according to my friend who owns a business there were random inspections done completely impromptu like straight up secret police style.

Lots of people didn't like the current government for many reasons, but yeah Loudon and CRT definitely put it over the top.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 3, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> Is this guy actually winning?  He didn't even proofread his website.
> 
> 
> 
> That's his entire platform.  It's adorable.


I like this guy, quintessential local American politics.


Jimothy said:


> As an accelerationist who hates Seattle and its citizens that sounds ideal.
> Actually, now I am sad she lost. I've been wanting a sequel to CHAZ more than anything.


Seattle electing "Republicans" and not far left terrorists slows down Seattle infesting the rest of the country.


A_Callow_Youth said:


> The problem isn't that 3rd parties aren't viable in principle, it's that nobody wants to lay the groundwork for them.  You don't start a 3rd party by going straight for the presidency, you have to start small.  Don't go for anything bigger than a House seat, give your candidates the freedom to operate the way their constituents want, and build up brand recognition so that when you are ready to make a go for Senate seats or the presidency, you're an actual contender that people have voted for before.


IIRC this is what Ross Perot wanted to do with the Reform Party but they told him to run for president so he'd put the party on the map. I think the best thing to do is entryism on the Constitution Party (which already has ballot access in a bunch of states) and start running guys under their name but in safe Republican districts (so most of the country). A lot of state GOPs are corrupt as hell and actually having to deal with a real challenger would help clean them up.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Nov 3, 2021)

A_Callow_Youth said:


> Wait, that shit's still going?


No.


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

Jimothy said:


> As an accelerationist who hates Seattle and its citizens that sounds ideal.
> Actually, now I am sad she lost. I've been wanting a sequel to CHAZ more than anything.


Hopefully the sequel to CHAZ will provide better parking


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 3, 2021)

Have fun with salt mining 
Some salt:


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 3, 2021)

Collections Agent said:


> I cannot emphasize enough how extremely unpopular socialism, progressivism, Joe Biden, and blaming Trump for everything is in literally all of VA except for NoVa and Richmond.


They weren't really much in the way of exceptions. When you look at the shift map, essentially the entire state shifted more Republican for this election. General preference and distrust of the Republicans may have kept those areas blue overall, but not without some notable amount of defections. Compared to 2017, even Fairfax went +7.3 Republican, Loudoun went +9.4 Republican, and Richmond City went +6.8 Republican. You have to be really unpopular to get that kind of erosion in those areas.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> This is it. I can't top this. Goodnight


so is this where someone tells her that the Muggle prime minister's political opponent was the labour party's Tony Blair, how the fuck does she not know this, it was big news when the book came out.



A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> They weren't really much in the way of exceptions. When you look at the shift map, essentially the entire state shifted more Republican for this election. General preference and distrust of the Republicans may have kept those areas blue overall, but not without some notable amount of defections. Compared to 2017, even Fairfax went +7.3 Republican, Loudoun went +9.4 Republican, and Richmond City went +6.8 Republican. You have to be really unpopular to get that kind of erosion in those areas.


turns out letting a girl get raped in the school district where the glowies live really fucks with those election hacking plans


----------



## Wally (Nov 3, 2021)

found the 1920s "seattle fucks everything up" news clipping


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 3, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> it was big news when the book came out.


Most man-children who like HP on the internet today merely skimmed the books and have no idea the story takes place throughout the 90s, mostly because the movies make no effort to reinforce the time setting.


----------



## I am the Muffin Maker (Nov 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 2683555
> The absolute state of 538


Christ. I have family in VA and I think people (can you call pundits and politicians people?) underestimate just how angry parents are. 

They closed the schools for 18 months, Richmond took off this week for "mental health" (with no warning to parents so fuck them I guess). There is no end in sight of masking, and other ridiculousness. 

Parents are exausted and would have voted for anyone who will get the schools doing their jobs again. It goes beyond rape in the bathrooms and CRT.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> Have fun with salt mining
> Some salt:
> View attachment 2683936


Nice to see the other guys get blackpilled, for once. 

It just occurred to me (though it should have earlier): Youngkin now has a MASSIVE bullseye on his back. Hell hath no fury like a Democrat scorned.


----------



## Overly Serious (Nov 3, 2021)

So, the victory is that people voted and got their result. The victory isn't Youngkin's for winning it. The question now is how to keep the pressure on Youngkin so that he knows he damn well better meet the concerns of the voters rather than just grift along as yet another RINO.

People need to take this opportunity to press on further until they secure:

Election integrity reforms
School choice
Removal of racist indoctrination in schools.
Other good shit.


----------



## Roybertitos (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> Trump thanks McAlliffe:
> View attachment 2683913
> "Thanks for campaigning for me, faggot. You saved me gas money."


It's shit like this that makes me miss Trump's antics. Whoever is on his writing team deserves a raise for coming up with these lines. Like man my favorite one was in that G7 summit way back when he allegedly got pissy with Merkel and at the end of it he tossed her some Starbursts and said, "Here Angela, don't say I never give you anything."


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

Roybertitos said:


> It's shit like this that makes me miss Trump's antics. Whoever is on his writing team deserves a raise for coming up with these lines. Like man my favorite one was in that G7 summit way back when he allegedly got pissy with Merkel and at the end of it he tossed her some Starbursts and said, "Here Angela, don't say I never give you anything."





GuntPunt said:


> Trump thanks McAlliffe:
> View attachment 2683913
> "Thanks for campaigning for me, faggot. You saved me gas money."


*That* is the Shitposter-in-Chief we know and love!


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 3, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Most man-children who like HP on the internet today merely skimmed the books and have no idea the story takes place throughout the 90s, mostly because the movies make no effort to reinforce the time setting.


honestly i'm more impressed she said anything at all, HP has been uncool since like 2019,


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 3, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> honestly i'm more impressed she said anything at all, HP has been uncool since like 2019,


Maybe she's team terf?


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> Have fun with salt mining
> Some salt:
> View attachment 2683936


I love how they lose faith so instantly in their comrades. Makes a potential civil war even funnier in my head. Like a bunch of fucking storm troopers marching over the corpses of the Three Stooges. Fuckers are literally not human, they don't have the human spirit, they embody no aspect of humanity.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Nov 3, 2021)

So what's the status of New Jersey now? Is vote counting frozen so the Dems can fill the gap?


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Nov 3, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> Former Navy intel division...knows a fair amount of Mandarin (sub mission intel stuff) and also worked Guantanamo. He's worth paying attention to.


He maybe worth paying attention to, but I don't believe a word he says until _anyone else_ at least brings up the possibility of it being true.



Roybertitos said:


> It's shit like this that makes me miss Trump's antics. Whoever is on his writing team deserves a raise for coming up with these lines.


I'm willing to believe Trump wrote 'I didn't even have to rally for Youngkin, because McAuliffe did it for me.'  It sounds exactly like something he would say.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 3, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> So what's the status of New Jersey now? Is vote counting frozen so the Dems can fill the gap?


Newark is outstanding and it's like 80% D so it should put Murphy over the top. The fact that the R made it basically a tie is a "win" all things considered, the polls never saw it coming I don't believe.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 3, 2021)

Ponchik said:


> is the "republicunts are never ever winning another election ever anywhere again because the system is rigged against us" meme now finally dead


No, it's too useful as an excuse for failure when they arise.


Ita Mori said:


> View attachment 2683874
> First sensible thing this fat faggot has said in his life.


I think it even simpler than this, something nether the Democratic partisans on reddit or the right-wingers here understand. 

There are a bunch of people who, seeing America being fucked, voted for Biden and the Democrats in 2020 to unfuck it. It's now a year later and the country has not been unfucked; indeed, it's now fucked in new and interesting ways. So they are voting for the Red Team once more. So the Democrats aren't doing 'nothing', it's just that they done a bunch of stuff that hasn't fixed anything, and unsurprisingly, they have gotten themselves fucked here.

Yes, I know this is literally Ben Garrison levels of political analysis here, but then again the average boomervoter is a simple creature, I think.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 3, 2021)

You may know the Lincoln Project from this:


----------



## Tour of Italy (Nov 3, 2021)

Sic Semper Terryanis.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Nov 3, 2021)

Titos said:


> It's like black Karen (Shaniqua?) DEMANDING to see your manager. I find it funny too.



No no. A Karen who is committed to wholesome Karen-ness is a Karen, even if she’s black. This woman is no Shaniqua. She is a Karen. She can come to the barbecue wine bar.

Anyway, this election has shown something very clearly:

Republicans are not tied to/tainted by Trump - even when they don’t give in to pressure and denounce him. Trump cooties are a non-issue. The center, ie
60% of the country, considers his cooties to be his anyway, not general Republican cooties.

Meanwhile, Democrats are superglued to BLM, Antifa, Troonery, the teachers unions, and whatever entity is behind this obsession with vaccines. There is no escape, they are not allowed to save themselves. All those negative forces are going to be even more hypervigilant than they already are. They know that the Dems wish they’d go away, wish they could shift a little, and they are not going to allow it. They are NOT going to shut up long enough to let the Dems compete in 2022, much less 2024. And they are scanning the landscape just waiting to pounce on any Dem who tries to suggest an injection of sanity. The EXACT special interests Dems NEED to be able to back away from are the ones who are now blocking the exits.

Dems cannot pivot. They cannot triangulate. They are trapped.



Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 2683741



Nate, what do you think people man when they say ”Virginia will impact 2022”? We mean it’ll impact how the race is run. Sigh. I wonder if Nate cries at night over how much better Rich Baris is.



JambledUpWords said:


> Have fun with salt mining
> Some salt:
> View attachment 2683936



Y’all just still cannot understand that January 6 was one day. I am a parent *every* day. You cannot threaten me with Trump cooties and get me to vote against my child’s interests. Yes, my individual child. The one “equity” says needs to not be able to be in gifted, AP classes, advanced math of any sort, or to learn anything in school except how to be unceasingly kind to and labor on behalf of black people, who hate her because she’s white, and troons, who hate her because she’s a real girl, and to respond to their hatred by *laboring harder*.


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 3, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> I just hope the Dems don't use this as an example to say "see, see? Virginia! We've never stolen an election!!!"


That's exactly what they're going to do.
Fuck, I remember years ago, back when Islamic terrorism was sill a hotly debated topic rather than just a given (and before "white supremacist terror" became the hotbutton issue), where people were pointing at the IRA's existence as absolute proof that terrorism isn't an Islam thing. 
Give these idiots ONE counter-example, even an L like this, and they will parade it for as long as they possibly can. 
You could say "ravens are black" and they'll scour the globe endlessly for the one albino raven in existence just to call _you_ the idiot.


----------



## RangerBoo (Nov 3, 2021)

Reporterward said:


> That’s because Washington State has a Top Two primary system (which is a good thing). In this case the incumbent of 12 years Peter Holmes got knocked out by a couple percentage points because enough votes were scattered amongst the crazies while Davison kept her core of support.
> The other person in this race ran as an “Abolitionist”.
> Fallout from the CHAZ protests and the filth in the streets of downtown with criminals not getting prosecuted played a part as well.
> Davison has a future if she cracks skulls in the Jet City.


Not to mention that most Washington residents are not as insane as Californians. Most Washington residents tend to be moderates. When the former Democrat governors are endorsing the Republican candidates you know that it is a fight for the soul of the state. All the "Abolition" candidates lost. I can't tell you how happy I am. Once we get rid of that raving communist loon Sawant things should hopefully go back to being somewhat normal here in Washington. At least we sent a message to the Commieforians that their Socialist bullshit isn't welcomed here and that they can look for another state to ruin.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 3, 2021)

Random Twitter reactions:


Spoiler: Democracy Died Tonight


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Nov 3, 2021)

Mr. Confederate Man said:


> Calling it now. Youngkin wins!


Glad that 3AM didn't make me look like a loser and pull the plug on the crab rave


----------



## RangerBoo (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Random Twitter reactions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Democracy Died Tonight
> ...


Ahh... The schadenfreude... Remember, Twitter isn't real life you dipshits! Also, you fuckers never complain about how the entire West Coast are one party states or the suspiciousness of the last presidential election. Cope and cry harder cock suckers! You deserve this!


----------



## Haloperidol IM (Nov 3, 2021)

This election was a bit of a nothing-burger for me, and anyone that doubts the integrity of this election is a dumbass. Youngkin & Co. wouldn't have been my personal choice, but they at least aren't the hard-right candidates that were running in the primaries. 

I doubt things are going to be terribly dysfunctional as the opposing campaign's ads alleged. I've lived under worse dysfunction from other states both before and during the time of Trump and the pandemic.


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


>


This one really got me tbh. "Fight hard, and fight dirty if they have to."
It's been two decades of "fighting dirty" from the left _at least_. The fact that the right, who's politicians have mostly stuck to the "let's try to look respectable and accept the L's when they come" cucking and yet can still pull a win like this once in a blue moon... 
It gives me a bit more faith in human decency is all.


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 3, 2021)

Democracy is dead and I killed it.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 3, 2021)

I woke up to all this amazing news. God speed gentlemen.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Nov 3, 2021)

All that I wanted to know is: Who the Gunt voted for?


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 3, 2021)

NynchLiggers said:


> All that I wanted to know is: Who the Gunt voted for?


(R) all the way down. That is if his fat ass voted at all. 
Is that even a question?


----------



## CaesarCzech (Nov 3, 2021)

Ponchik said:


> is the "republicunts are never ever winning another election ever anywhere again because the system is rigged against us" meme now finally dead



Yes its now meme about bunch of rebels winning against Tyranical empire due to sheer stubborness will and dedication.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

I am waking up to such a smile right now. No more mandates. No forced inoculations. Muh guns, muh leave me alone. The only thing that has be bummed right now is how many people voted for the other guy.


----------



## Focken Kiwi (Nov 3, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Democracy is dead and I killed it.


#Not_M_yDemocracy


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 3, 2021)

"Th- They're going to turn Virginia into Texas!"

That's right, cunts, Texas is Mordor.  Stay away.  And now Virginia is Mordor, too.  Move back to California, NYC, and Georgetown!  It's your only hope!


----------



## NynchLiggers (Nov 3, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> (R) all the way down. That is if his fat ass voted at all.
> Is that even a question?


It's a known fact he never voted R in 2016 and 2020, and he also voted D twice before.


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 3, 2021)

NynchLiggers said:


> It's a known fact he never voted R in 2016 and 2020, and he also voted D twice before.


Oh. That's actually news to me. 
Don't even bother giving me the details. I really only followed the Gunt back when Jim and Josh used to stop by on his streams and literally don't care about him anymore.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Random Twitter reactions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Democracy Died Tonight
> ...


I guess some clips are relevant again including that classic.











Penis Drager said:


> That's exactly what they're going to do.


Indeed, they keep their ammunition for the upcoming midterms. We gotta keep an eye on this.

Btw, there's a good rant about that election. 








						Republicans made incredible gains in yesterday's elections
					

I'm writing this around 4 A.M. Eastern on Tuesday, which means that, by the time you read this, there may have been stunning new gains or unpleasant, surprising losses.  What's clear, though, is that we're not witnessing a repea...




					www.americanthinker.com
				





> November 3, 2021
> Republicans made incredible gains in yesterday’s elections​By Andrea Widburg
> 
> I’m writing this around 4 AM Eastern on Tuesday, which means that, by the time you read this, there may have been stunning new gains or unpleasant, surprising losses. What’s clear, though, is that we’re not witnessing a repeat of November 2020. Instead, Republicans seem to be beating back Democrats, and leftist ideas, in myriad elections. I’ll have a few points to make about that unusual achievement but first a handful of facts.
> ...


----------



## MasterBaiter (Nov 3, 2021)

Ponchik said:


> is the "republicunts are never ever winning another election ever anywhere again because the system is rigged against us" meme now finally dead


No but republicans actually peeling their asses off the couch and hitting the pavement every local elections,, every school board meeting , and the record voter eyes ( whatever was called the observer) on the sheboons counting the vote combined with lawyers breathing down the county election board did the work. 

If they don't do that they get fucked. Who would have thought showing up and doing your civic duty works .

Youdkin now needs voter id and fucking proper  purging of the elections boards and people pressuring those cunts badly that they don't dare to even look at that direction ever again. That means a lot of footwork and battles at the local level 

Go out and fucking vote on everything even janny elections is the only way to keep the lunatics and the abject psychos at bay


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Random Twitter reactions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Democracy Died Tonight
> ...


Islam is right about women.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 3, 2021)

NynchLiggers said:


> All that I wanted to know is: Who the Gunt voted for?


Would Gunty vote AGAINST 15 year olds being raped?


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Random Twitter reactions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Democracy Died Tonight
> ...


DEMOCRACY DIES TONIGHT! IT HAPPENED 40 YEARS AGO!


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I haven't kept up with literally any of this. Can you TL;DR their model?











						Mission & Principles | The Virginia Project
					

A call to all persons of good will who understand the importance of modernizing the Republican Party in Virginia.




					virginiaproject.com
				




3 big things:

1. A warm body running in EVERY local district.  Make it so there is no "safe" one person running seat. 
2. Training an army of poll workers to get out and watch polls and be apart of the process.
3. A army of lawyers on standby and activity blocking any dem fuckery as it comes up.

Really stop being the old hum dum hat in hand GOP fucks.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 3, 2021)

NJ update: Italian GOP guy ahead by .1%:


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 3, 2021)

MasterBaiter said:


> No but republicans actually peeling their asses off the couch and hitting the pavement every local elections,, every school board meeting , and the record voter eyes ( whatever was called the observer) on the sheboons counting the vote combined with lawyers breathing down the county election board did the work.
> 
> If they don't do that they get fucked. Who would have thought showing up and doing your civic duty works .
> 
> ...


Virginia HAS voter ID, btw.


----------



## Pop pop fizz fizz (Nov 3, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> NJ update: Italian GOP guy ahead by .1%:
> 
> View attachment 2684322


uhhggg.... with a margin that small, unless there's a BIG swing in the last vote tallying, that's going to be an instant re-count mess that'll have lawyers on both sides challenging re-count results.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 3, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:
			
		

> I guess some clips are relevant again including that classic.


Can't quote properly but @Super-Chevy454 this is the one I always think of, from the Wisconsin recall in 2012:


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 3, 2021)

Titos said:


> DEMOCRACY DIES TONIGHT! IT HAPPENED 40 YEARS AGO!


um the 19th amendment was ratified 101 years ago. we should have never given whores the right to vote. since then government has become a means to transfer wealth from men to women and the men in power in between.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Can't quote properly but @Super-Chevy454 this is the one I always think of, from the Wisconsin recall in 2012:


Sore losers. Crying over an election is something I will never understand.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 3, 2021)

Pop pop fizz fizz said:


> uhhggg.... with a margin that small, unless there's a BIG swing in the last vote tallying, that's going to be an instant re-count mess that'll have lawyers on both sides challenging re-count results.


Murphy is going to get most of that remaining 2 percent. There might be a recount but he's pretty much won. Shocking how close it ended up being, though.


----------



## Tanuki Mixed Nuts (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Random Twitter reactions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Democracy Died Tonight
> ...


I really have a hard time understanding how people get to this point. How do you become so high off your own farts that you think such an election is the "end of democracy" when your guy loses? We aren't talking about some executive level threat who wants to abolish the right to vote country-wide or something, we're talking about a relatively uninteresting man with relatively middle of the road opinions and an R next to his name. That's it. Absolutely baffling.


----------



## jje100010001 (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Random Twitter reactions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Democracy Died Tonight
> ...


T.wine aunt seething.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> View attachment 2684164


Inshallah, that would be great for VA.


----------



## Al Coholic (Nov 3, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> Murphy is going to get most of that remaining 2 percent. There might be a recount but he's pretty much won. Shocking how close it ended up being, though.


Yeah, looks like Murphy barely managed to break the NJ Democrat governor re-election curse that went on for 44 years.








						1977 New Jersey gubernatorial election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 3, 2021)

contradiction of terns said:


> They were getting dragged by other news outlets for talking about Huma Abdeen (or whatever her name is) and other esoteric shit.



Not gonna lie, I'd eat Huma Abedin's butt.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Nov 3, 2021)

The majority of Central Americans voted for Youngkin. The majority of Central American women voted for Youngkin. This is huge.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

Next New Jersey governor will be the one who kisses the brass ring the hardest


----------



## Zig-Zag the Grand Vizier (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm in the salt mines seeing references to Handmaid's Tale and still have no idea what the show is about other than "women are weak and stupid and need the government to take care of them instead of ewwww men".


----------



## Ruin (Nov 3, 2021)

Preview Pain said:


> I'm in the salt mines seeing references to Handmaid's Tale and still have no idea what the show is about other than "women are weak and stupid and need the government to take care of them instead of ewwww men".


That's actually almost the exact opposite of both the show and book but the vast majority of these women reeeeeeing have never seen the show or read the novel.


----------



## Zig-Zag the Grand Vizier (Nov 3, 2021)

Ruin said:


> That's actually almost the exact opposite of both the show and book but the vast majority of these women reeeeeeing have never seen the show or read the novel.


Ha! Makes me want to read/watch it now. Reminds me I see a ton of retards reference 1984 when it doesn't apply to the situation. It's just a new way for idiots to say "modern world bad".


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 3, 2021)

Preview Pain said:


> Ha! Makes me want to read/watch it now. Reminds me I see a ton of retards reference 1984 when it doesn't apply to the situation. It's just a new way for idiots to say "modern world bad".


I had to read it in high school (honestly didn’t hate it) and it made me realize that most people have utter dogshit reading comprehension, because for some reason people were debating whether or not the main character successfully escapes at the end, when the epilogue makes it 100% clear that the entire book is framed as the memoirs of the main character written after she escapes and joins some sort of liberation force.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 3, 2021)

Preview Pain said:


> I'm in the salt mines seeing references to Handmaid's Tale and still have no idea what the show is about other than "women are weak and stupid and need the government to take care of them instead of ewwww men".


I thought they cancelled Margaret Atwood for asking "why can't we say 'woman' anymore?" on Twitter.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 3, 2021)

Free the Pedos said:


> The majority of Central Americans voted for Youngkin. The majority of Central American women voted for Youngkin. This is huge.


Not really a surprise. Wokies underestimate how socially conservative, generally speaking, their precious POCs are. Consuela isn't ok with a bunch of deranged gringoes telling Paco to replace his burrito with a rancid guacamole dispenser


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 3, 2021)

Woke up this morning and I’m still in shock about what happened here in Virginia yesterday. Now all I need is for Fraud-Xi to become fall guy #1 and Biden to fall over dead.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 3, 2021)

Yoooo sboutout to Loudon County Schools for the dubskie!


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Yoooo sboutout to Loudon County Schools for the dubskie!


They got to really be sweating now. Youngkin is bad enough, but the Republicans also taking the attorney generals seat away from Herring is not gonna go well for Loudon County schools. Miyares has some really pretty scalps to take there.


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 3, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> They got to really be sweating now. Youngkin is bad enough, but the Republicans also taking the attorney generals seat away from Herring is not gonna go well for Loudon County schools. Miyares has some really pretty scalps to take there.


This frees Herring up to go back to his first love of impersonating Kurtis Blow.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 3, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Not really a surprise. Wokies underestimate how socially conservative, generally speaking, their previous POCs are. Consuela isn't ok with a bunch of deranged gringoes telling Paco to replace his burrito with a rancid guacamole dispenser


Consuela and Juan don't like getting told they can't say "latino" or "latina" or "latine" anymore.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Consuela and Juan don't like getting told they can't say "latino" or "latina" or "latine" anymore.


Has anyone figures out how to pronounce  "latinx" yes? Best approximation I have heard so far is La-tink-s.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 3, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Has anyone figures out how to pronounce  "latinx" yes? Best approximation I have heard so far is La-tink-s.


I've heard "latine-ex" like Kleenex.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Nov 3, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Has anyone figures out how to pronounce  "latinx" yes? Best approximation I have heard so far is La-tink-s.


lahteeeeeenks. You have to stretch the e.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I've heard "latine-ex" like Kleenex.


That violates written English rules though. E is a vowel. It has to be written out if the sound is there. If they want to pronounce it that way they have to put the E in.


----------



## Henry V (Nov 3, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Has anyone figures out how to pronounce  "latinx" yes? Best approximation I have heard so far is La-tink-s.


What does the 'X' stand for?


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Nov 3, 2021)

Henry V said:


> What does the 'X' stand for?


eXceptional individual


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

Henry V said:


> What does the 'X' stand for?


I think it's an effort to force the Spanish language to adopt non-gendered language. Good fucking luck lol.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 3, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> They got to really be sweating now. Youngkin is bad enough, but the Republicans also taking the attorney generals seat away from Herring is not gonna go well for Loudon County schools. Miyares has some really pretty scalps to take there.


Gotta love how prosecuting "covering up a child's rape and allowing the offender to continually rape other children" is a partisan thing.


----------



## NEETzsche (Nov 3, 2021)

Looks like I stand corrected.


----------



## Mooger Meng (Nov 3, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> "Th- They're going to turn Virginia into Texas!"
> 
> That's right, cunts, Texas is Mordor.  Stay away.  And now Virginia is Mordor, too.  Move back to California, NYC, and Georgetown!  It's your only hope!


Sounds like Virginia might be an okay place to take a road trip to here before long.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Nov 3, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> They got to really be sweating now. Youngkin is bad enough, but the Republicans also taking the attorney generals seat away from Herring is not gonna go well for Loudon County schools. Miyares has some really pretty scalps to take there.


 i wish i had your optimism. I doubt they'll change much.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> i wish i had your optimism. I doubt they'll change much.


Dems can’t change a damn thing.  They’d lose 1/3 of their Base if they move to the “Center”.  They’d lose control of the Progs in the House who would then start exacerbating their problems headed into next year.  They won’t move any farther “Left” because the consequences of moving as far as they have were made evident last night.

So they’re stuck where they are until next year.  A Lame Duck Party.  Lame Duck House, Lame Duck Senate, and Lame Duck Prez with 3 years to go.  Manchin would have to be sniffing glue to be stupid enough to vote for BBB, Infrastructure or anything else the Dems want to get through after seeing what just happened one state over.

Dem leadership better pray they can somehow keep the Progs in the House muzzled because if they split from Leadership and start showing their ass then next year won’t just be a bloodbath, it’ll be wholesale slaughter.


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 3, 2021)

Mooger Meng said:


> Sounds like Virginia might be an okay place to take a road trip to here before long.


Virginia is really nice country setting as long as you don't go north of Richmond or worst case Fredericksburg or East of Manassas. You'll know when you hit the shithole of NoVA when all of a sudden 95 stopped moving and turned into a parking lot.


----------



## NEETzsche (Nov 3, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Dems can’t change a damn thing.  They’d lose 1/3 of their Base if they move to the “Center”.  They’d lose control of the Progs in the House who would then start exacerbating their problems headed into next year.  They won’t move any farther “Left” because the consequences of moving as far as they have were made evident last night.
> 
> So they’re stuck where they are until next year.  A Lame Duck Party.  Lame Duck House, Lame Duck Senate, and Lame Duck Prez with 3 years to go.  Manchin would have to be sniffing glue to be stupid enough to vote for BBB, Infrastructure or anything else the Dems want to get through after seeing what just happened one state over.
> 
> Dem leadership better pray they can somehow keep the Progs in the House muzzled because if they split from Leadership and start showing their ass then next year won’t just be a bloodbath, it’ll be wholesale slaughter.


Don't get cocky. Stay mad. And I'm not saying that as some kind of dismissive 4chan meme. Anger is a great source of motivation in times likes these. Treat your policy goals as realities to implement in your immediate surroundings. Be entirely willing to consequence leftoids for talking out of turn, and to be clear, they don't get anymore turns.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> View attachment 2684118View attachment 2684119
> 
> You may know the Lincoln Project from this:
> View attachment 2684129


Your Hank Hill evil laugh avi next to this is just *chef's kiss*.


----------



## Pop pop fizz fizz (Nov 3, 2021)

On the New Jersey front with the race too close to call and neither candidate looking likely to consneed, the ((BIG MEDIA)) is now putting out articles about how recounts work in NJ.
Hold on to your butts, it's gonna be a wild ride.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Nov 3, 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WHY IS IT SO CLOSE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Michael Janke (Nov 3, 2021)

if they win jersey that'll be interesting but it's new jersey, you dont expect a lot from them.


----------



## mandatorylurk (Nov 3, 2021)

Even the gabagools should know they get one of their own in, they can get more waste disposal contracts, it's easier than having to have trannys be mandatory in their no work positions.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

Preview Pain said:


> Ha! Makes me want to read/watch it now. Reminds me I see a ton of retards reference 1984 when it doesn't apply to the situation. It's just a new way for idiots to say "modern world bad".


we need this as a reaction


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Nov 3, 2021)

McAuliffe formally concedes to Youngkin in Virginia governor's race
					

Democratic candidate and former governor, Terry McAuliffe, officially conceded to Republican Glenn Youngkin in Virginia's gubernatorial election Wednesday morning.




					www.wtvr.com
				




McAulliffe formally concedes to Youngkin in Virginia governor's race​


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> McAuliffe formally concedes to Youngkin in Virginia governor's race
> 
> 
> Democratic candidate and former governor, Terry McAuliffe, officially conceded to Republican Glenn Youngkin in Virginia's gubernatorial election Wednesday morning.
> ...


Better late than never


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 3, 2021)

Certified_Autist said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WHY IS IT SO CLOSE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> View attachment 2684513


I'm guessing because Murphy didn't say "the state owns your kids and should rape them frequently."


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 3, 2021)

Victory:


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

Certified_Autist said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WHY IS IT SO CLOSE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> View attachment 2684513


An NJ post without Sopranos? Summ' don't add up


----------



## Michael Janke (Nov 3, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> McAulliffe formally Conseeethes to Youngkin in Virginia governor's race


thats more accurate


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Nov 3, 2021)

I don’t give a fuck about politics, I’m only here for the show.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> McAuliffe formally concedes to Youngkin in Virginia governor's race
> 
> 
> Democratic candidate and former governor, Terry McAuliffe, officially conceded to Republican Glenn Youngkin in Virginia's gubernatorial election Wednesday morning.
> ...


"YOUNGKIN-SAMA, I KNEEL!"


----------



## attractive_pneumonia (Nov 3, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> View attachment 2683874
> First sensible thing this fat faggot has said in his life.


You misunderstand the context of what he wants. This guy is doing the same thing all leftist do when confronted with the reality of their policy and decisions going down in flame and delusional good think can no longer police the plebs. Conceal and mandate nobody talk about it. Notice how he emphasized "your whining" as the cause, not shit policy. He is a physical manifestation of the party leader guy from Chernobyl 

Same shtick, people need to be muzzled to prevent the spread of wrongthink. That guy is dangerous and his ideas are contaminating the youth with authoritarian tendency that are counter productive towards good governance. I think a lot of danger-hairs and race hucksters are loud irritating, but I know exactly where they stand, their politics are known and I can navigate around them so I would never advocate them being banned or muzzled, but this Palmer guy is the insidious type that destroys society by preventing the free flow of discussion. Its ironic that for free discussion over civic problems to continue it would be best that he was banned from social media.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 3, 2021)

Why have they waited so long to drop 3 AM ballots in Joysey????


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Nov 3, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Democracy is dead and I killed it.


Democracy is overrated and garbage.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Nov 3, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Why have they waited so long to drop 3 AM ballots in Joysey????


They didn't realize they needed to rig anything in Joysey, so they weren't ready for it.  Cue the mad scramble to find a USPS worker to fake the post dates on 'mail in' ballots and workers to collect discarded ballots and the like.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

Michael Janke said:


> if they win jersey that'll be interesting but it's new jersey, you dont expect a lot from them.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

"Voting doesnt matter"

As we potentially see a state Governor be decided by less than 1000 votes.

Lol. K.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 3, 2021)

I just want Ciattarelli to win so the Sopranos memes don't stop. No joke. Though it really doesn't matter who wins the governorship of New Jersey, because it'll still be New Jersey.

From my neck of the woods, which I'm obviously leaving vague, a lot of incumbent Democrats got swept in local elections. School board, sheriff, courts, etc. Genuinely surprised me. I went out to vote yesterday because I had nothing better to do and I didn't for a second expect a different overall result than when I walked in last year. Being wrong is nice sometimes.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> "Voting doesnt matter"
> 
> As we potentially see a state Governor be decided by less than 1000 votes.
> 
> Lol. K.


The vote is coming down to Joey "the nose" Spinelli and his pal Baby Face Gambino. They got a box truck full of Ballots marked for Murphy and another truck full of ballots for Ciatarelli. Once they get the word from the Boss on which truck to drive to the counting site, the outcome will be decided


----------



## Absolutego (Nov 3, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> I think it's an effort to force the Spanish language to adopt non-gendered language. Good fucking luck lol.


To really watch prog brains fry, call it white academics attempting to colonize the Spanish language.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> An NJ post without Sopranos? Summ' don't add up


Ehyo Tone, you hear what I said?  "Sumthin' don't add up."


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> To really watch prog brains fry, call it white academics attempting to colonize the Spanish language.


I mean that's literally what it is. I have hispanic friends in both mexico and the states and the "LatinX" shit pisses them off something fierce. Badly enough that at my company they actually put out a memo to please not use that language because its condescending


----------



## Absolutego (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I mean that's literally what it is. I have hispanic friends in both mexico and the states and the "LatinX" shit pisses them off something fierce. Badly enough that at my company they actually put put a memo to please not use that language because its condescending


Yeah, some HR rep at work tried to use it in an all-hands a month back and her slack nickname for my team (which is half based in Guadalajara) became "Putx"


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Nov 3, 2021)

Woke Left is just another way for privileged fags to look down on the "oppressed."  Racism has to find a way.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 3, 2021)

Haloperidol IM said:


> This election was a bit of a nothing-burger for me, and anyone that doubts the integrity of this election is a dumbass. Youngkin & Co. wouldn't have been my personal choice, but they at least aren't the hard-right candidates that were running in the primaries.


Well an Audit would be nice and the GOP should push for it. there is fraud and BS to be found, It would also shut up all those dem fags and cost the dems a couple of percent in 2022 and 2024


----------



## Reporterward (Nov 3, 2021)

Now the question is whether Virginia has elected a Ron DeSantis style GOP governor or a Larry Hogan.


----------



## Oats12345 (Nov 3, 2021)

Oh no the Republicans made Virginia racist again. Somehow?


----------



## Extremist Frank (Nov 3, 2021)

VA Update: a reporting error was corrected and the GOP is now on track to claim 52 HD seats, giving the GOP total control over state judicial appointees



			https://twitter.com/Redistrict/status/1455910207507345411


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Nov 3, 2021)

While this victory was nice...take a look at 2009

The demographics bleedout is alarming






Conditions are many magnitudes worse than 2009 imo


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> While this victory was nice...take a look at 2009
> 
> The demographics bleedout is alarming
> 
> ...







Baris talking about the demographic change rn. 1hr 30min in basically


----------



## tehpope (Nov 3, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> salt


 thanks for the salt!


----------



## Alter Ego (Nov 3, 2021)

When it comes down to it, I think credit for flipping the VA election might go to Chris Rufo, the journalist who's been talking about CRT more than anyone else.  Amusingly, he was granted a Twitter checkmark earlier this year, but it was revoked within a handful of months because he was, according to Twitter, "incorrectly Verified."


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> When it comes down to it, I think credit for flipping the VA election might go to Chris Rufo, the journalist who's been talking about CRT more than anyone else.  Amusingly, he was granted a Twitter checkmark earlier this year, but it was revoked within a handful of months because he was, according to Twitter, "incorrectly Verified."



its alot of factors. The Loudun county scandal also impacted dem/rep margins. CRT being entirely denied to be existing yet parents involved with their kids are aware of it. immigration is also an issue in VA that brought out MAGA voters. 

with NJ...murphy being a failure on covid and using govt to attack business leaders like the Gym guy along with the recent drop by Veritas are factors. Also with NJ the GOP did not do ANYTHING to help Ciattrelli's campaign.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> When it comes down to it, I think credit for flipping the VA election might go to Chris Rufo, the journalist who's been talking about CRT more than anyone else.  Amusingly, he was granted a Twitter checkmark earlier this year, but it was revoked within a handful of months because he was, according to Twitter, "incorrectly Verified."


Credit for the loss goes to McAuliffe and the folks working on his campaign, and all of his backers including Biden.  It was their race to lose, and they lost it.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> its alot of factors. The Loudun county scandal also impacted dem/rep margins. CRT being entirely denied to be existing yet parents involved with their kids are aware of it. immigration is also an issue in VA that brought out MAGA voters.
> 
> with NJ...murphy being a failure on covid and using govt to attack business leaders like the Gym guy along with the recent drop by Veritas are factors. Also with NJ the GOP did not do ANYTHING to help Ciattrelli's campaign.


I think the NJ vote was also helped by how hyped up the VA vote was. It reminded people that there was an election this year.

The real story of this election though was Youngkin managed to find 10s of thousands of new voters in Appalachia. Turnout in the West was enormous. And while individually the voting pool in those counties is small, it all added up pretty quick. Losing Virginia Beach was the final straw and on that one I can blame the Bidens vaccine mandate for the military. It brought out alot of voters who usually skip off year elections.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> I think the NJ vote was also helped by how hyped up the VA vote was. It reminded people that there was an election this year.
> 
> The real story of this election though was Youngkin managed to find 10s of thousands of new voters in Appalachia. Turnout in the West was enormous. And while individually the voting pool in those counties is small, it all added up pretty quick. Losing Virginia Beach was the final straw and on that one I can blame the Bidens vaccine mandate for the military. It brought out alot of voters who usually skip off year elections.


there was also a larger amount of involvement from republicans on a basic level.

"It doesnt matter who votes..it matter who counts the votes." Virginians decided there were too many questions and the only way to 'fix' that is for locals to get involved on election comittees. Historically Democrats have been running the best ground game. Republicans NEED TO VOLUNTEER


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 3, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Credit for the loss goes to McAuliffe and the folks working on his campaign, and all of his backers including Biden.  It was their race to lose, and they lost it.


It was mostly when McAuliffe refuse to comply with what the people wanted. Him or someone close to him stated that they'll double down on CRT in schools. But it was Loudoun County that I feel got McAuliffe to be voted out. He refused to show support to the victims, like he should have, instead he was silent about that. People remember those things.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 3, 2021)

This is how you stop "fortification."

*Lie*: if you get polled, lie. Don't tell them your party, or lie about it, lie about your opinion, etc. Make it look like your county is 80% Dem so they they think it's a slam dunk. Make it like 2016 where the already lazy Dem voter thought Hilldawg had it in the bag so they stayed home. This will also prevent them from having the correct amount of 3 AM ballots. 

*Volunteer*: If it only matters who counts the votes, then count the votes. Get involved. The polling people at every election I've voted in are elderly women. Maybe when they get too old some nice young 25 year olds could replace them. Take a day off work, school, whatever. It's one day. 

*Vote*: Then after doing both of the above (or at least the first one), swarm the polls. They won't be able to fortify enough to overcome it. Hell, maybe even start early voting by mail like "they" do. If they withhold 10K mail in votes until the eleventh hour, but 30% of those 10K are for the not woke candidate, then that could still be game over for them. It still wouldn't be enough. 

Not voting because "it doesn't matter, muh doom" is exceptional. This CAN be combatted.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Nov 3, 2021)

Well, it's good to be wrong sometimes. What's happening in New Jersey?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER said:


> It was mostly when McAuliffe refuse to comply with what the people wanted. Him or someone close to him stated that they'll double down on CRT in schools. But it was Loudoun County that I feel got McAuliffe to be voted out. He refused to show support to the victims, like he should have, instead he was silent about that. People remember those things.


Mcauliff also had his own record working against him. The only memorable thing he did as governor was the absolute debacle at Charlottesville. Which is also what made the Lincoln Projects reminder of that doubly hilarious. Alot of people believe he deliberately allowed that mayhem to happen. After all, When the Virginia State Police cleared the park, they drove the right wing people into the left wing. That was when the fighting broke out. Not during the rally, but after VSP broke it up.

He also very stupidly did not work to get Douglas Wilders endorsement, which really hurt him in the black vote. Mcauliff lost chesterfield County because of that. That is where the middle class Blacks live. Wilder also said Mcauliff talked to him "once" while Youngkin was calling him all the time, and in the final week Wilder put Mcauliff and Northam on blast saying that for all their claims to support the black community they had precious little to show for it. Youngkin begun running that statement in his ads on the eve of the election.

It cannot be understated how bad that is. Wilder is revered in Virginia. On top of being the first Black governor of the State, he was a GOOD one. He's one of our elder statesmen and when he calls you out shits bad.

I really want to know who planned this campaign out. Mcauliff catastrophically misread the mood of the State. I have to wonder if they fell into the propaganda trap. The Democrats have been sniffing their own farts for so long they actually DO believe shit smells like roses now. Mcauliff Ran his campaign like his opponent was a CNN depiction of the opposition as opposed to who he actually was.


----------



## Chaotic Pizzaparty (Nov 3, 2021)

The events leading up were perfect for VA to flip. I was more surprised at New Jersey. It looks like a lot of it was former Dems pissed off at Biden and that with being affected by NY politics to an extent too. 

This is a massive loss for the Dems and it is only going to get worse. The mid-terms are going to be a slaughter, we could see the bloc that is NY, VA, W-VA, NJ, and others flip or begin to flip. This is the worst time for it to happen with the Democrats having massive leadership issues. Sure the GOP is constantly marred with "The shadow of Trump" but it's fear because it was a revised GOP that was actually winning. 

22-24 is going to be fascinating politically with the Dems in a massive bind. Progressivism has annihilated the Democrats because they polluted their own politics with what is somewhat marxist shit. Moderates are re-thinking their allegiance as they hate the Squad, fuck their own leader Pelosi despises the Squad.

Youngkin should send a basket to the Lincoln Project for the free votes.


----------



## Alter Ego (Nov 3, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> its alot of factors. The Loudun county scandal also impacted dem/rep margins. CRT being entirely denied to be existing yet parents involved with their kids are aware of it. immigration is also an issue in VA that brought out MAGA voters.
> 
> with NJ...murphy being a failure on covid and using govt to attack business leaders like the Gym guy along with the recent drop by Veritas are factors. Also with NJ the GOP did not do ANYTHING to help Ciattrelli's campaign.





Lorne Armstrong said:


> Credit for the loss goes to McAuliffe and the folks working on his campaign, and all of his backers including Biden.  It was their race to lose, and they lost it.


These points are true, but what I'm saying is that Chris Rufo's coverage of CRT may have been the originating ripple effect to cause these other things to happen:
Rufo raises alarm on CRT in both school and work > parents fight with teachers > McAuliffe's dumbass quote against parents leading education > teachers want to sic FBI on "domestic terrorist" parents > Daily Wire (Ben Shapiro) exposes Loudun County scandal


----------



## Trianon (Nov 3, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> When it comes down to it, I think credit for flipping the VA election might go to Chris Rufo, the journalist who's been talking about CRT more than anyone else.  Amusingly, he was granted a Twitter checkmark earlier this year, but it was revoked within a handful of months because he was, according to Twitter, "incorrectly Verified."


They know it, and it's killing them. 



			https://twitter.com/Noahpinion/status/1455710098718806023


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Nov 3, 2021)

I feel so relieved to that the anti-white, SPLC donator won the election. We are really making progress!


----------



## JohnDoe (Nov 3, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> "It doesnt matter who votes..it matter who counts the votes." Virginians decided there were too many questions and the only way to 'fix' that is for locals to get involved on election comittees. Historically Democrats have been running the best ground game. Republicans NEED TO VOLUNTEER



I really feel that one of the most impactful results of this election for the upcoming mid-terms isn't just the control of Virginia, or the demoralization of the national Democrat party. Its the development, test run and success of the grass-roots anti-fortification efforts like involving people in the committees, training poll watchers, and prepping legal challenges. It looks like they have a system now that they should be able to roll out nation-wide with minor tweaks to any place they think will be 'fortified'.

Taking fraud off the table cuts the legs out from any attempt to _staunch_ the bleeding that will happen next year.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

Chaotic Pizzaparty said:


> Progressivism has annihilated the Democrats because they polluted their own politics with what is somewhat marxist shit.


It's not "somewhat". It's overt at this point. The heads of BLM are have openly said they are revolutionary marxists ffs.


----------



## Henry V (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 3, 2021)

Hopefully Youngkin makes sure the Loudon County diarrhea fungus creatures get walked out on dog leashes live on TV and get prosecuted.


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## NEETzsche (Nov 3, 2021)

"Subsection 123.456 b. 154. d." 








"Greater latitude rule for child sex offenses"





This is devolving into a fediverse argument about if hardcore lolicon counts as child pornography. I'm waiting for one of them to bring up how she's canonically an 8,000 year old vampire.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 3, 2021)

Henry V said:


> View attachment 2685038
> 
> View attachment 2685041


I had no idea Brad Dourif ever played the Joker.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Nov 3, 2021)

NEETzsche said:


> "Subsection 123.456 b. 154. d."
> View attachment 2685100
> 
> 
> ...



wrong tab, fren


----------



## NEETzsche (Nov 3, 2021)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> wrong tab, fren


oof, and i thought i was being so funny


----------



## A_Callow_Youth (Nov 3, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> This is how you stop "fortification."
> 
> *Lie*: if you get polled, lie. Don't tell them your party, or lie about it, lie about your opinion, etc. Make it look like your county is 80% Dem so they they think it's a slam dunk. Make it like 2016 where the already lazy Dem voter thought Hilldawg had it in the bag so they stayed home. This will also prevent them from having the correct amount of 3 AM ballots.
> 
> ...


For the bit-chompers and Euros among us, _this_ is why America hasn't descended into a boog yet: because there is still the opportunity for the situation to be resolved without one.  For all the rowdiness Americans are associated with, there is also a deep-seated sense of patience lodged in the heart of America.  Hell, it's the reason we have a republic in the first place, because we decided that taking the time to come up with the right answer was better than a quick "good enough" solution.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Nov 3, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> I feel so relieved to that the anti-white, SPLC donator won the election. We are really making progress!
> View attachment 2685030


We're not going to get any genuine right candidates overnight. We're currently in a clownworld where anyone right of the far-left is seen as a racist, and legit science is being ignored for bullshit. This is at least a little progress towards beating clownworld back into the ivory towers where it belongs.


----------



## ZMOT (Nov 3, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Maybe when they get too old some nice young 25 year olds could replace them. Take a day off work, school, whatever. It's one day.


still surprised you guys don't simply vote on sundays, but then I remembered your stores are open the whole week anyway...


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

Oats12345 said:


> Oh no the Republicans made Virginia racist again. Somehow?


The savior of the democrat party was put in jail for banging his mom that's how.


----------



## Opticana (Nov 3, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> Well, it's good to be wrong sometimes. What's happening in New Jersey?


Whatever it is, the Jews are handling it well:



I guess I should explain for the goyim cattle among us. There's long been a split in the non-hasidic ultra-orthodox community regarding whether to vote Democrat or Republican. The community leadership (self-appointed or otherwise) generally pushes for the former, on the grounds that since the main communities are located in solid blue states, getting in bed with the Democrats is the way to ensure maximum shekels. On the other side, you have a tremendously entertaining grassroots movement which is composed of activists/rabbis that do things like going to school board meetings and demanding Ernst Rohm be included in lists of LGBT figures in curriculums, or making public statements that earthquakes in Haiti are caused by it having the highest rate of homosexuality in the world. Needless to say, the spergery when these two sides clash every election cycle is a sight to behold.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> We're not going to get any genuine right candidates overnight. We're currently in a clownworld where anyone right of the far-left is seen as a racist, and legit science is being ignored for bullshit. This is at least a little progress towards beating clownworld back into the ivory towers where it belongs.


We are going to beat it by electing people who help fund it?


----------



## Oats12345 (Nov 3, 2021)

Titos said:


> The savior of the democrat party was put in jail for banging his mom that's how.


In some why I like to belive that Chris Chan played apart in getting Virginia red


----------



## obsdj (Nov 3, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> *Lie*: if you get polled, lie. Don't tell them your party, or lie about it, lie about your opinion, etc. Make it look like your county is 80% Dem so they they think it's a slam dunk. Make it like 2016 where the already lazy Dem voter thought Hilldawg had it in the bag so they stayed home. This will also prevent them from having the correct amount of 3 AM ballots.


That really was awesome. Viciously and openly insult and degrade everyone on the other side, get the country all riled up against the "deplorables," then naively expect them to tell the truth when pollsters come along and start grilling them, insert shocked Pikachu face when you're eviscerated on election night.


----------



## mandatorylurk (Nov 3, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Whatever it is, the Jews are handling it well:
> View attachment 2685134
> I guess I should explain for the goyim cattle among us. There's long been a split in the non-hasidic ultra-orthodox community regarding whether to vote Democrat or Republican. The community leadership (self-appointed or otherwise) generally pushes for the former, on the grounds that since the main communities are located in solid blue states, getting in bed with the Democrats is the way to ensure maximum shekels. On the other side, you have a tremendously entertaining grassroots movement which is composed of activists/rabbis that do things like going to school board meetings and demanding Ernst Rohm be included in lists of LGBT figures in curriculums, or making public statements that earthquakes in Haiti are caused by it having the highest rate of homosexuality in the world. Needless to say, the spergery when these two sides clash every election cycle is a sight to behold.


the Vaad voted more for Trump than Ciaterelli, by almost 20,000 votes. If the same 2020 vote carried over he'd still be in the lead.


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Nov 3, 2021)

Oats12345 said:


> In some why I like to belive that Chris Chan played apart in getting Virginia red


----------



## LurkTrawl (Nov 3, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> We are going to beat it by electing people who help fund it?


Trump was a lifelong Democrat from NYC. You make do with what you have, first and foremost.


----------



## Info Player Start (Nov 3, 2021)

Oats12345 said:


> In some why I like to belive that Chris Chan played apart in getting Virginia red


They all wanted to take Chris's tug boat


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 3, 2021)

attractive_pneumonia said:


> You misunderstand the context of what he wants. This guy is doing the same thing all leftist do when confronted with the reality of their policy and decisions going down in flame and delusional good think can no longer police the plebs. Conceal and mandate nobody talk about it. Notice how he emphasized "your whining" as the cause, not shit policy. He is a physical manifestation of the party leader guy from Chernobyl View attachment 2684524
> Same shtick, people need to be muzzled to prevent the spread of wrongthink. That guy is dangerous and his ideas are contaminating the youth with authoritarian tendency that are counter productive towards good governance. I think a lot of danger-hairs and race hucksters are loud irritating, but I know exactly where they stand, their politics are known and I can navigate around them so I would never advocate them being banned or muzzled, but this Palmer guy is the insidious type that destroys society by preventing the free flow of discussion. Its ironic that for free discussion over civic problems to continue it would be best that he was banned from social media.


Oh I know what he wants; for nobody to ever criticize the DNCCP and just drone about how awesome everything is, but regardless of his intent, he's right in saying that normies are not politically engaged and that the overwhelming majority of America both young and old avoid politics.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2021)

Leftists, corporate media, and Dems right now: _"CRT is nothing more than a right wing, Trump'd up conspiracy theory!"_

Also leftists, corporate media, and Dems right now: _"McAuliffe losing is an attack on our teachers who want to teach Critical Race Theory!  Parents who don't want teachers to raise, brainwash, and rape their kids are domestic terrorists!"_

These fucking communists are not ready to change their methods anytime soon ... To which I say "good."  They're lunatics, and they should keep their masks off.  Last night was absolutely a bellweather for what's about to come in 2022 if the Democrats keep this up, and it looks like they're quadrupling down.

Most of the country was watching last night. McAwful's comments during his campaign, while siding with the FBI to call concerned parents "domestic terrorists," and while helping the teacher's union cover up the actual rape of a student all because it would hurt the trans agenda, woke a _hell_ of a lot of people up.

Say what you will about Steve Bannon, but his comments leading up to this election were 100% right: Kids are the red line for most Americans.  You go after someone's kids, it's _over_.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 3, 2021)

Oats12345 said:


> In some why I like to belive that Chris Chan played apart in getting Virginia red


Holy crap. Maybe this IS the merge.


----------



## Spit bucket (Nov 3, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Whatever it is, the Jews are handling it well:
> View attachment 2685134
> I guess I should explain for the goyim cattle among us. There's long been a split in the non-hasidic ultra-orthodox community regarding whether to vote Democrat or Republican. The community leadership (self-appointed or otherwise) generally pushes for the former, on the grounds that since the main communities are located in solid blue states, getting in bed with the Democrats is the way to ensure maximum shekels. On the other side, you have a tremendously entertaining grassroots movement which is composed of activists/rabbis that do things like going to school board meetings and demanding Ernst Rohm be included in lists of LGBT figures in curriculums, or making public statements that earthquakes in Haiti are caused by it having the highest rate of homosexuality in the world. Needless to say, the spergery when these two sides clash every election cycle is a sight to behold.


If it comes down to bagel eaters getting murphy out of my state I'll never make a jew joke again. ( or until I forget about it ).


----------



## CeleryStalks (Nov 3, 2021)

A_Callow_Youth said:


> Somebody make a note to do a checklist of total seats won/lost tonight, please.


This should be most of the big stuff.
Boston, MA:


soy_king said:


> in other news, Boston is about to get ******. they just voted in hyper progressive Warrenite Michelle Wu as mayor.


Long Island, NY: "All the district attorney races on Long Island look to have flipped to GOP"
New York City: New Democrat mayor Eric Adams (black, ex-cop) replaces outgoing de Blasio (D).
New York State: Three proposals fail, but two pass: the state Constitution will be amended to guarantee the right to healthy air and water and some lower-lever court will be given jurisdiction over higher-money-amount cases.
New Jersey: ??????
Also, a proposal to legalize gambling on college sports was rejected.
Also, also, a truck driver (R) who spent less than $200 on his campaign seems likely to beat the Dem's state senate president.
Virginia: Republicans take the governorship, lieutenant governorship, attorney general, and gain several seats in the legislature, leading to slight R majority.
Miami, Florida. Incumbent Republican mayor keeps seat.
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania: Ed Gayney (D) elected first black mayor.
Cincinnati, Ohio: New Democrat mayor replaces outgoing Dem one.
Cleveland, Ohio: New Democrat mayor replaces outgoing Dem one. Resolution passed for a "police review council spearheaded in 'yes' ads by Tamir Rice's mother" among others. Post.
Ohio: Two special elections for US house. Republicans hold the one seat and Democrats hold the other.
Minneapolis, Minnesota: Vote to abolish the police fails. Vote to authorize the city council to institute rent control passes. Incumbent Jacob Frey remains mayor.
Denver, Colorado. Conservative school board candidates win in a Denver suburb. Apparently this made national news?
Texas: State constitution is amended to keep the government (state and local) from restricting the size of religious assemblies (that is: no COVID restrictions for churches).
Seattle, Washington: A Republican is leading the race to become Seattle's city attorney. (Republican by Seattle standards).


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 3, 2021)

CeleryStalks said:


> This should be most of the big stuff.
> Boston, MA:
> 
> Long Island, NY: "All the district attorney races on Long Island look to have flipped to GOP"
> ...



Add Buffalo to the list, current mayor Byron Brown was re-elected but this time as a independent because the Dems preferred a Ilhan Omar/AOC wannabe named India Walton who decided to pull a Stacy Abrams.


			Buffalo Mayor Brown declares re-election, Walton refuses to concede
		




> Brown declared victory, claiming a fifth four-year term, and thanked his supporters after local media reported Walton had won 41% of the vote while 59% of the votes were for "write-in."
> 
> The write-in votes, however, will still need to be checked to confirm that Brown's name has been indicated.
> 
> ...



Btw, Cher got a meltdown about Virginia.


----------



## SilkGnut (Nov 3, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Add Buffalo to the list, current mayor Byron Brown was re-elected but this time as a independent because the Dems preferred a Ilhan Omar/AOC wannabe named India Walton who decided to pull a Stacy Abrams.
> 
> 
> Buffalo Mayor Brown declares re-election, Walton refuses to concede


A write-in candidate won? Huh, it does make this quote from 270towin that much funnier

"With only write-in opposition expected to be on the ballot in November, Walton is all but certain to be the first female mayor in New York's second largest city. A self-described Democratic Socialist, she will also be the first socialist mayor of a major American city since 1960."

Shows how popular her positions are, she could not win even being the only name on the ballot.


----------



## My Earnest Opinions (Nov 3, 2021)

https://twitter.com/Mauty480/status/1455983686730485761
		



"COVID is the Dems’ Iraq War Most of the country is sick of it and the party in power has no exit strategy. They’re also stuck with Bill Kristol."

Interesting comparison, I wonder if people here have already had this same thought.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 3, 2021)

Opticana said:


> going to school board meetings and demanding Ernst Rohm be included in lists of LGBT figures in curriculums


This is genuinely the funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2021)

My Earnest Opinions said:


> https://twitter.com/Mauty480/status/1455983686730485761
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given how elections across the country went yesterday, I would agree with this assessment.

According to polls in Virginia, COVID was low on the totem pole of the voters' list of priorities/concerns.

Will the Dems stop this lunacy surrounding COVID, though? Hell no. There's a lot of money involved in it with big pharma, and after how disastrously things went for them yesterday, they will _totally _attempt another lockdown to do mass mail-in ballots in time for the 2022 midterms. Book it.

The left is losing their grip on public opinion, and fast.  They don't have good policies to run on.  All they have are pajoratives, power grabs, and mob politics.  Remember:  A guy who shat himself in front of the Pope is still in the White House.  Things will _not _calm down quietly before the midterms.


----------



## DejaThoris (Nov 3, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Btw, Cher got a meltdown about Virginia.


I think Cher is a legit ͏rєtαrd.


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 3, 2021)

DejaThoris said:


> I think Cher is a legit ͏rєtαrd.
> View attachment 2685445


_"Held my tongue long enough"_

When?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 3, 2021)

DejaThoris said:


> I think Cher is a legit ͏rєtαrd.
> View attachment 2685445


Not only a legit retard but also irrelevant, it's time to move on Cher!


----------



## Oats12345 (Nov 3, 2021)

DejaThoris said:


> I think Cher is a legit ͏rєtαrd.
> View attachment 2685445


Well she truly is retarded in my eyes other this tweet.


----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 3, 2021)

The coping and seething is hilarious.

Archive


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 3, 2021)

CeleryStalks said:


> This should be most of the big stuff.
> Boston, MA:
> 
> Long Island, NY: "All the district attorney races on Long Island look to have flipped to GOP"
> ...






making a big deal out of school board elections will result in a better society. Caring about what kids are being taught in public schools is a big fucking reason why this country is 'dead and gay' to many people.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 3, 2021)

STYLE PERIL

Fucking dying. This has lodged in my psyche. I will remember STYLE PERIL at unpredictable moments for the rest of my life.


----------



## Titos (Nov 3, 2021)

DejaThoris said:


> I think Cher is a legit ͏rєtαrd.
> View attachment 2685445


God for once I wish Cher was right, I would personally volunteer, hell I would fight for the right to exterminate Cher. Yes I would exterminate her by ramming her into a tree for the irony for those who might ask.


----------



## Opticana (Nov 3, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> This is genuinely the funniest thing I've read all day.


I'm really disappointed I can't find that clip, it was a while back and I don't remember the guys name. Here's one that's almost as good:


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 3, 2021)

DejaThoris said:


> I think Cher is a legit ͏rєtαrd.
> View attachment 2685445


Cher the original box wine mom.


attractive_pneumonia said:


> You misunderstand the context of what he wants. This guy is doing the same thing all leftist do when confronted with the reality of their policy and decisions going down in flame and delusional good think can no longer police the plebs. Conceal and mandate nobody talk about it. Notice how he emphasized "your whining" as the cause, not shit policy. He is a physical manifestation of the party leader guy from Chernobyl View attachment 2684524
> Same shtick, people need to be muzzled to prevent the spread of wrongthink. That guy is dangerous and his ideas are contaminating the youth with authoritarian tendency that are counter productive towards good governance. I think a lot of danger-hairs and race hucksters are loud irritating, but I know exactly where they stand, their politics are known and I can navigate around them so I would never advocate them being banned or muzzled, but this Palmer guy is the insidious type that destroys society by preventing the free flow of discussion. Its ironic that for free discussion over civic problems to continue it would be best that he was banned from social media.


Because guys like him actually believe if people suddenly realized Christan conservative values in of themselves aren't that bad and voting blue doesn't fix things they would see how insidious they really are.


The golden neckbeard said:


> While this victory was nice...take a look at 2009
> 
> The demographics bleedout is alarming
> 
> ...


All the liberals in 2009 didn't live in Virgina but in Maryland. But once the guns and property taxes got fucked they moved to Virgina to shit up the state.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> The coping and seething is hilarious.
> View attachment 2685466
> Archive



_"Have fun with low taxes"_

I'm sure that Virginia will.

_"and no morals."_

Says the social media manager of a candidate who covered up the rape of a CHILD ...


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> The coping and seething is hilarious.
> View attachment 2685466
> Archive


>No morals

Wokescolds really have replaced the Moral Majority of a bygone era.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm quite confused what's happening with NJ. Different sites are showing different things. Is it just going to be in purgatory until next week?


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I'm quite confused what's happening with NJ. Different sites are showing different things. Is it just going to be in purgatory until next week?


Purgatory is in New Jersey.


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 3, 2021)

DejaThoris said:


> I think Cher is a legit ͏rєtαrd.
> View attachment 2685445


I think I had a stroke just trying to read this.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Nov 3, 2021)

Opticana said:


> earthquakes in Haiti are caused by it having the highest rate of homosexuality in the world.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 3, 2021)

Opticana said:


> I'm really disappointed I can't find that clip, it was a while back and I don't remember the guys name. Here's one that's almost as good:






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Penis Drager said:


> I think I had a stroke just trying to read this.


Held my tongue, long enough, but fuck it!! Do dems need a house to fall on their sisters, before they see what's coming!? Guess "American Terrorists" yelling hang Pence, kill Pelosi, isn't enough. If GOP take power It'll be "Total Power". Its "White's" only club & BLM, LGBT, Jews, Asians, Minorities, are in Germany Style Peril


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Nov 3, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> *READ ANOTHER FUCKING BOOK*


I can one up that.

READ THE BOOKS AGAIN WITH YOUR BRAIN TURNED ON INSTEAD OF FLICKING YOUR CLIT TO SNAPE. Because the Grim Mood exists because the Government and Journalists colluded to hide problems and portray the people bringing them up as Conspiracy Theorists.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 3, 2021)

This faggot finally made his video about the VA election.


----------



## Tathagata (Nov 3, 2021)

What the shit said:


> This faggot finally made his video about the VA election.


These people are so retarded it beggars belief. And, worse, their retardation seeps downward into the public consciousness. These creatures can confidently say that a school board issue that Republicans "lied" about _in northern Virginia_ explains why there was a huge swing away from Democrats in Virginia Beach, _which is in southern Virginia_. They're so dumb it just blows my mind.


----------



## rage against modernity (Nov 3, 2021)

What the shit said:


> This faggot finally made his video about the VA election.


I hope that someone goes Charles Manson on this nigger.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 3, 2021)

rage against modernity said:


> I hope that someone goes Charles Manson on this nigger.


Aside from the cult, Charlie never did anything except have a lot of sex with smelly hippies.


----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 3, 2021)

I have no idea if the content in this video is legitimate, but it was posted by a Republican House candidate for 2022. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

Keystone said:


> Aside from the cult, Charlie never did anything except have a lot of sex with smelly hippies.


Wrong.  He ordered the murder of Shorty Shea, and was present when Shea was killed, plus Manson went along for the ride for the LaBianca murders.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Nov 3, 2021)

GuntPunt said:


> I have no idea if the content in this video is legitimate, but it was posted by a Republican House candidate for 2022.
> 
> View attachment 2686455


"Audit NJ"

That's not how you spell nuke.


----------



## Some Badger (Nov 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I'm quite confused what's happening with NJ. Different sites are showing different things. Is it just going to be in purgatory until next week?


All the big new outlets are saying Murphy won by a stupidly thin margin, but Cittarelli has yet to formally concede. There’s a matter of counting mail-in votes by next week, but we all know there’s a big enough gap between then and now for some fortification fuckery to happen.

With that said, it’s such a close race that it’s hard to fathom Murphy pulling a DeBlasio or a Hochul and forcing vaccine mandates on businesses without immense backlash. Hard to enforce that kind of thing when half the state very expressively didn’t vote for you.


----------



## Tuxedo_Zemus (Nov 3, 2021)

What the shit said:


> This faggot finally made his video about the VA election.


Fucking kek

This dude is the male equivalent of the brain dead Instagram thots that air their hot takes on social media constantly. He isn't just stupid, he's stupid in such a feminine, bimbo way that it always cracks me up when I hear him talk. I would bet real money that Chink Wigger is embarrassed each time his name comes up.


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Nov 3, 2021)

Multimillionaire complaining about how the proles vote, lol.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

[deleted fake tweet from an account that had one hell of a lot of legit looking followers]


----------



## GHTD (Nov 3, 2021)

Seems like NBC is not doing copium but rather slamming the Democrats with that title. 

It's been so entertaining to see the mainstream outlets fucking slam the Democrats when they would've been sucking the teet of the Democrats not even a year ago.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 3, 2021)

What the shit said:


> This faggot finally made his video about the VA election.


Can't wait until he ends up in a state that flips red then voters tie him up and put a bullet through his empty head like one of his communist heroes did to innocent people!


----------



## Mr. Bung (Nov 3, 2021)

Certified_Autist said:


> View attachment 2686062


Earthquakes linked to homosexuality in Haiti sounds like something TIME CUBE would say...

I wonder if he's ascended to some other plane by now and is the one that's been fucking with us all along, just because no one ever took him seriously...


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Nov 3, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Can't wait until he ends up in a state that flips red then voters tie him up and put a bullet through his empty head like one of his communist heroes did to innocent people!


Not going to happen since he lives in California
North Hollywood based on his new house


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 3, 2021)

GHTD said:


> View attachment 2686669
> Seems like NBC is not doing copium but rather slamming the Democrats with that title.
> 
> It's been so entertaining to see the mainstream outlets fucking slam the Democrats when they would've been sucking the teet of the Democrats not even a year ago.


I guess the mainstream outlets discovered then the Dems left them, lol.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 3, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> According to polls in Virginia, COVID was low on the totem pole of the voters' list of priorities/concerns.


Ironically that's partly because the state's done a reasonably good job of handling it. The state's population is roughly 8,654,542 million people. With around 5,993,618 million people or 70.2% of the population with at least dose. 5,379,781 million people or 63.0% of the population fully vaccinated. Which works out to 83.4% of the adult population with at least one dose of the vaccine, or 74.9% of the adult population fully vaccinated. So while not perfect, it's pretty well into herd immunity territory, especially once you consider that the people vaccinated skew towards the densest populated areas; so the heavily democrat leaning areas are likely in the 80%-90% range for adults vaccinated. 

In a similar vein the lockdowns while they certainly hurt businesses they basically achieved their stated purpose, with only the school closures staying longer than could be easily justified. So the state's mostly normal other than people being asked to wear masks if they haven't been vaccinated, mask wearing still requested by some stores, and schools needing to take some precautions to clamp down on any covid outbreaks. 

Which puts them in an odd situation that they're short of ideal goals of getting everyone eligible vaccinated so they need consider mandates to push people to stop dithering, but most places are otherwise doing well enough that they don't have a strong reason to worry about how the Republicans will handle covid in the state going forward. Plus Youngkin's publically stated stance is that he thinks people should get the vaccine, but he doesn't want to mandate it. Which is a fairly easy stance for people to live with, and difficult to get concerned about. 

So for most voters, covid was essentially a handled problem other than the debate over mandates. Which of course lets other things take priority.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 3, 2021)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> . With around 5,993,618 million people or 70.2% of the population with at least dose. 5,379,781 million people or 63.0% of the population fully vaccinated. Which works out to 83.4% of the adult population with at least one dose of the vaccine, or 74.9% of the adult population fully vaccinated. So while not perfect, it's pretty well into herd immunity territory,


slightly off topic, but my area has almost identical vax rates and we're getting fucking slammed. None of the numbers have ever made any sense.


----------



## Alter Ego (Nov 3, 2021)

https://twitter.com/WinWithWinsome/status/1455974632620761091


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

GHTD said:


> View attachment 2686669
> Seems like NBC is not doing copium but rather slamming the Democrats with that title.
> 
> It's been so entertaining to see the mainstream outlets fucking slam the Democrats when they would've been sucking the teet of the Democrats not even a year ago.


It’s because the Dems are split and are at war with each other.  Media are on one side of that split.  If their problems were external, the Media would just ignore these losses or at least downplay them.  To figure out which side of the Dem Civil War the Media comes down on, just read their articles and see who they lay the blame on, and who they declare to be righteous.


----------



## Michael Janke (Nov 3, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> It’s because the Dems are split and are at war with each other. Media are on one side of that split. If their problems were external, the Media would just ignore these losses or at least downplay them. To figure out which side of the Dem Civil War the Media comes down on, just read their articles and see who they lay the blame on, and who they declare to be righteous.


dont both parties get into internal spats when they have power?
thats why accomplishing shit is futile and minimal.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 3, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> https://twitter.com/WinWithWinsome/status/1455974632620761091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686941


... hello, Based Department? We have a situation.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

Michael Janke said:


> dont both parties get into internal spats when they have power?
> thats why accomplishing shit is futile and minimal.


Agreed, but the Dems latest one is turning out to be far worse than normal because they delayed it for so long.  The longer you put a problem off, the worse it becomes and the harder it becomes to deal with it.  Thing is, though, that you always end up having to deal with it in the end and it’s always worse if you’ve put things off and let a bad situation get worse.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> https://twitter.com/WinWithWinsome/status/1455974632620761091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686941


Fucking based.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Nov 3, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> https://twitter.com/WinWithWinsome/status/1455974632620761091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686941


*raises hand*

We have a Gun Touting Nigress Republican saying Based. The Right Embracing Meme Culture while winning might be one of the strangest things I have ever seen.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Nov 4, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> https://twitter.com/WinWithWinsome/status/1455974632620761091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686941


Based and wholesomepilled.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 4, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> https://twitter.com/WinWithWinsome/status/1455974632620761091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686941


Heartwarming and cringeworthy at the same time. Such an odd combination.


----------



## GuntPunt (Nov 4, 2021)

This guy has a Twitter and its peak boomer.

157 dollars.


----------



## MuhCree (Nov 4, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> https://twitter.com/WinWithWinsome/status/1455974632620761091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686941


Boomerish, but wholesome at the same time. Still far better than watching boomer Dem politicians saying Folx or LatinX.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 4, 2021)

Well, ain't this a convenient cowinkydink.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 4, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Well, ain't this a convenient cowinkydink.
> 
> View attachment 2687220


Should have done that a few days ago


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 4, 2021)

Keystone said:


> Aside from the cult, Charlie never did anything except have a lot of sex with smelly hippies.


I mean hell the whole Tate and la Bianca murders was him a simple hippy drug dealer who just wanted his money back and tried saying some race war nonsense because the late 60s early 1970s america almost had a literal race war break out during the late 60s.

He took the fall and potrayed himself as this big bad guy so some important senators kids could claim they were brainwashed by Charlie and not get executed. Because after all your kid being exposed as a killer tends to kill your political campaigns.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 4, 2021)

So will there be a GAS GAS GAS meme video for Virginia now? Or NJ and VA assuming the Jack guy pulls off a miracle.

Seems like the Democrats didn't learn anything from the California recall beyond "OMG WE WON AND DEFEATED A WHITE SUPREMACIST IN BLACK SKIN" and "California truly represents where America is right now and leads the nation" self fart huffing.

For a state that has been bleeding conservative white heterosexual voters, how the fuck did Newsom finish with the same margin of victory against a black dude who entered way way late into the recall race and lost counties from his previous victory in 2018. The votes must be coming from somewhere else and the Democrats never really looked into that. That canary in the coalmine was Proposition 16 getting nuked in a deep blue hellhole and they blamed that on whitey and internalized racism like everything else.

And now we see it in Virginia and New Jersey where a shift in minority votes was enough to give the Republican a win in once case and a possible closer than way way normal loss in the other.


----------



## Tactical Wizard (Nov 4, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> So will there be a GAS GAS GAS meme video for Virginia now? Or NJ and VA assuming the Jack guy pulls off a miracle.
> 
> Seems like the Democrats didn't learn anything from the California recall beyond "OMG WE WON AND DEFEATED A WHITE SUPREMACIST IN BLACK SKIN" and "California truly represents where America is right now and leads the nation" self fart huffing.
> 
> ...


Calinfornian here.  The public employee unions were holding Vote drives.  And by that I mean, they were buying people lunch before driving them to the nearest polling place.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Nov 4, 2021)

Tactical Wizard said:


> Calinfornian here.  The public employee unions were holding Vote drives.  And by that I mean, they were buying people lunch before driving them to the nearest polling place.


I'm always bemused when the right hears about the left using organization to win elections and sputters in confusion.  The psyop to convince the right that organization is something only stupid cheating commies do has paid so many dividends that it's unbelievable.

Fortuantely you're seeing people on The_Donald starting to get the message and shout down the very obvious lefty moles trying to convince everyone that instead of local organizers what we REALLY need is yet another righty youtuber that'll get 25 views per video ranting about Q.  So that's nice.  MAGA Populusts won't be cucks to the Uniparty, it seems.


----------



## Trianon (Nov 4, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Given how elections across the country went yesterday, I would agree with this assessment.
> 
> According to polls in Virginia, COVID was low on the totem pole of the voters' list of priorities/concerns.
> 
> ...


They were pushing vaccines for 5-year-olds very hard today. Northam has a plan to set up vaccine stations in schools, but I bet some school districts slow walk that until the Youngkin handoff. 

My hope is that Youngkin gets some of the Loudoun/Fairfax parents involved in the actual administration, especially in the Department of Education. I don't know if he could get away with putting someone like Asra Nomani in the superintendent spot, but he should definitely be consulting with her and Ian Prior and on-the-ground activists constantly. No school would be able to get away with saying, "Oh we don't teach that" if someone like that was in charge who is intimately familiar with what's being hidden.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 4, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> So will there be a GAS GAS GAS meme video for Virginia now? Or NJ and VA assuming the Jack guy pulls off a miracle.
> 
> Seems like the Democrats didn't learn anything from the California recall beyond "OMG WE WON AND DEFEATED A WHITE SUPREMACIST IN BLACK SKIN" and "California truly represents where America is right now and leads the nation" self fart huffing.
> 
> ...


I’m Californian and I have no idea wtf you’re trying to say.

You should elaborate because there’s no way in hell anyone outside California has any idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Nov 4, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> Seems like the Democrats didn't learn anything from the California recall beyond "OMG WE WON AND DEFEATED A WHITE SUPREMACIST IN BLACK SKIN" and "California truly represents where America is right now and leads the nation" self fart huffing.


Good. Let them continue to trip on themselves, make the same stupid mistakes over and over again, fight amongst themselves, dig their own graves... As cringe as it looks it all plays right into our hands. I'm cautiously optimistic about a much brighter future after seeing what went down on election night.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 4, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Should have done that a few days ago


Or waited a few more weeks until Youngkin is actually in office


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Nov 4, 2021)

Hey, does this mean anything wrt all their plans to do away with teaching higher math and cucking their top high schools just to keep the Asians out and let the blacks in?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 4, 2021)

There's a good rant about the Hispanic vote then American Thinker posted and the Virginia state election results is a warning tale to Dems.








						Hispanic vote migrating to GOP must terrify Dems
					

It's been an article of faith for Democrats that the rising share of Hispanic voters will empower Democrats to dominate future elections.  Almost two decades ago, John Judis and Ruy Teixeira wrote The Emerging Democratic Majority, ...




					www.americanthinker.com
				





> November 4, 2021
> Hispanic vote migrating to GOP must terrify Dems​By Thomas Lifson
> 
> It's been an article of faith for Democrats that the rising share of Hispanic voters will empower Democrats to dominate future elections.  Almost two decades ago, John Judis and Ruy Teixeira wrote _The Emerging Democratic Majority_, whose prophecy of Democrat demographic dominance driven in large part by Hispanic immigration (legal and illegal) inspired Biden's open border policy now flooding us with a tsunami-like human wave.
> ...


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 4, 2021)

Trannies will be their undoing.  Gibs was a time-honored way to buy the proles, and importing more proles to buy with the money made by the remaining middle class was a sound tactic.

But then they tried to shove their flacid feminine penises into the machine and they're squealing at the predictable result.


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 4, 2021)

After the grand crackup at the race riots in Minneapolis I remember thinking “it might take ten years but the response to this foolishness will be epic”. Did not think it would start this early and happen in the place I escaped to after Minneapolis went full fucking cucctarded with the wokeness and foolishness.  Really can’t wait to see if what happened here in Virginia really is the start of the past 20 plus months of horseshit hitting the fucking road and pissing up a rope. 

Either way I’m looking forward to meeting Jamaican badass Winsom Sears on her victory tour!


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## borsabil (Nov 4, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> There's a good rant about the Hispanic vote then American Thinker posted and the Virginia state election results is a warning tale to Dems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It;s unsurprising. Hispanics will most definitely vote red, especially 2nd and 3rd generation citizens who're pretty much integrated into the broader white working class demographic. 









						Intermarriage and U.S. Hispanics: New research - The Journalist's Resource
					

Hispanics born in the United States often marry non-Hispanics, new research suggests. Meanwhile, the vast majority of Hispanics who immigrate do not intermarry.




					journalistsresource.org
				




Are American leftists still dreaming of turning Texas blue or have they given up on the idea?


----------



## ZMOT (Nov 4, 2021)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> The Right Embracing Meme Culture while winning might be one of the strangest things I have ever seen.


best and worst timeline.



now if she wins again she really should change her handle into @winsomemore


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Nov 4, 2021)

ZMOT said:


> best and worst timeline.
> View attachment 2687937


Ted Cruz has always been a shit poster in secret. Until Trump won he just assumed "Politics" was supposed to be respectable and adult and tried to treat it as such.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 4, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> https://twitter.com/WinWithWinsome/status/1455974632620761091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686941


I'm surprised I haven't seen more liberal heads detonating at the sight of a black Republican woman being elected LtGov in a blue state. Are they just ignoring it?


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 4, 2021)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> We have a Gun Touting Nigress Republican saying Based. The Right Embracing Meme Culture while winning might be one of the strangest things I have ever seen.


Strange on its face, but not very surprising in retrospect. 

It’s a game they _literally cannot be defeated in, _because it relies on organic propagation of ideas through humor and subversive doublespeak - something the left could never achieve, because humor and the organic propagation of ideas are literally antithetical to their worldview of politics and culture being enforced top-down. 

“The left can’t meme” is real. They don’t know how to share a laugh, all they’re capable of is ineffectual lecturing and seething.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Nov 4, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> Strange on its face, but not very surprising in retrospect.
> 
> It’s a game they _literally cannot be defeated in, _because it relies on organic propagation of ideas through humor and subversive doublespeak - something the left could never achieve, because humor and the organic propagation of ideas are literally antithetical to their worldview of politics and culture being enforced top-down.
> 
> “The left can’t meme” is real. They don’t know how to share a laugh, all they’re capable of is ineffectual lecturing and seething.


Lets go Brandon.


----------



## Smoke Manmuscle (Nov 4, 2021)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Ted Cruz has always been a shit poster in secret. Until Trump won he just assumed "Politics" was supposed to be respectable and adult and tried to treat it as such.


What did you expect from a man who tells a bunch of voters his favorite movie is the princess bride and then immediately launches into quoting his favorite scene.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Nov 4, 2021)

Smoke Manmuscle said:


> What did you expect from a man who tells a bunch of voters his favorite movie is the princess bride and then immediately launches into quoting his favorite scene.


He never lets a chance to quote it go in his podcast either.

Quite frankly, Princess Bride is my favorite movie of all time as well* makes me think the guy is secretly someone who deep down says "I just wanted to play Videh why you make me do this"

Comedies get ignored way to often by people for their "FAVORITES" Princess Bride is the best movie ever, and BTTF is the True Holy Trilogy, Get fucked Hobbit-Fags


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 4, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> I’m Californian and I have no idea wtf you’re trying to say.
> 
> You should elaborate because there’s no way in hell anyone outside California has any idea what you’re talking about.


The LA Times referred to Larry Elder as the black face of white supremacy. 

Elder entered the recall race in July when the recall was announced in March and they tried to keep him off the ballot. 

Apparently Newsom lost counties that he previously won in 2018 and apparently Hispanics and other minorities voted more against him than before to make up for all the white Trump voters leaving. 

And usually when Democrats win elections in California, they always use a generic style of rhetoric that rhymes with "California will lead the way and the nation will follow behind it" and some of its variants.


----------



## Balr0g (Nov 4, 2021)

Sad Ted Wheeler said:


> After the grand crackup at the race riots in Minneapolis I remember thinking “it might take ten years but the response to this foolishness will be epic”. Did not think it would start this early and happen in the place I escaped to after Minneapolis went full fucking cucctarded with the wokeness and foolishness.  Really can’t wait to see if what happened here in Virginia really is the start of the past 20 plus months of horseshit hitting the fucking road and pissing up a rope.
> 
> Either way I’m looking forward to meeting Jamaican badass Winsom Sears on her victory tour!


The sperging of BLM and Antifa last year didn't really hit the right people. But this year it is different. Because now parents see what their children are taught in school thanks to Covid and Online schooling. Steve Bannon claimed this summer the real "revolution" will come once the children will go back to school and their parents get angry. And look what happened: we have several videos of parents getting really furious at school board meetings (My favorite is still "Listen here schoolboard president Benito Mussolini") and Youngkin hit a nerve with him adressing this issues (plus Mcauliffe stupidly saying "parents have no say in the education of their children") Of course now he has to deliver on his words and show that he can do better. If the Republicans can learn from this they might turn Biden next year into a lame duck (well he is already limping atm)


----------



## Oats12345 (Nov 4, 2021)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Ted Cruz has always been a shit poster in secret. Until Trump won he just assumed "Politics" was supposed to be respectable and adult and tried to treat it as such.


I agree. He had to have been one the whole time in secret. Since I don't belive it just came natural overnight.


Smoke Manmuscle said:


> What did you expect from a man who tells a bunch of voters his favorite movie is the princess bride and then immediately launches into quoting his favorite scene.


I also love it when Carey Elwes decided to act retarded on Twitter and tweeted at Cruz "How does it feel knowing that all the cast and crew form a your favorite movie hates you" and Cruz's response was awsome he posted autograph Elwes did for him and responded with "Does that mean you want your autograph back?". 

Elwes later deleted that tweet in embarrassment


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 4, 2021)

Balr0g said:


> The sperging of BLM and Antifa last year didn't really hit the right people. But this year it is different. Because now parents see what their children are taught in school thanks to Covid and Online schooling. Steve Bannon claimed this summer the real "revolution" will come once the children will go back to school and their parents get angry. And look what happened: we have several videos of parents getting really furious at school board meetings (My favorite is still "Listen here schoolboard president Benito Mussolini") and Youngkin hit a nerve with him adressing this issues (plus Mcauliffe stupidly saying "parents have no say in the education of their children") Of course now he has to deliver on his words and show that he can do better. If the Republicans can learn from this they might turn Biden next year into a lame duck (well he is already limping atm)


Lmfao, Biden doesn’t need Republicans to turn him into a lame duck, the Democrats are doing a way better job on it because now Biden’s lack of doing anything can in no possible way be blamed on the Republicans.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 4, 2021)

Dave Wassman of the Cook Political Report extrapolates from the NJ/Va state legislative races onto the US House. If you go by NJ numbers, they would pick up 44 seats (GOP canidates outpreformed Trump 2020 by 10.; with Va numbers, they would pick up 51 seats (outperformed by 12.3).


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 4, 2021)

Glad I couldn't help said:


> Dave Wassman of the Cook Political Report extrapolates from the NJ/Va state legislative races onto the US House. If you go by NJ numbers, they would pick up 44 seats (GOP canidates outpreformed Trump 2020 by 10.; with Va numbers, they would pick up 51 seats (outperformed by 12.3).


How much of a majority in the House would that give the GOP?  I’m too lazy to look up the current numbers right now.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 4, 2021)

borsabil said:


> Are American leftists still dreaming of turning Texas blue or have they given up on the idea?


I think they're too stubborn to abandon their dream of turning Texas blue.  There was a time when Texas was blue but it was a different kind of blue then.


----------



## Sad Ted Wheeler (Nov 4, 2021)

Balr0g said:


> The sperging of BLM and Antifa last year didn't really hit the right people. But this year it is different. Because now parents see what their children are taught in school thanks to Covid and Online schooling. Steve Bannon claimed this summer the real "revolution" will come once the children will go back to school and their parents get angry. And look what happened: we have several videos of parents getting really furious at school board meetings (My favorite is still "Listen here schoolboard president Benito Mussolini") and Youngkin hit a nerve with him adressing this issues (plus Mcauliffe stupidly saying "parents have no say in the education of their children") Of course now he has to deliver on his words and show that he can do better. If the Republicans can learn from this they might turn Biden next year into a lame duck (well he is already limping atm)


Youngkin should have gotten absolutely pounded senseless by Grillmaster McAuliffe by at least +20 but the Loudoun County school fiasco and that final debate was just too much for the "Never Trumpers" to pull the lever for the D.  He's likely going to be a bum that accomplishes very little of significance during his time but him winning should be a wake up call to anyone still buying into the Woke Brigade® nonsense.  That Minneapolis, of all places, re-elected bum ass Frey AND didn't get rid of the "police department" combined with the R sweep in Virginia and the NJ races being close should have anyone that's tired of the bullshit of the past 20 months ready to unleash the fucking fury.


----------



## Alter Ego (Nov 4, 2021)

Awfully convenient for the alluded OSHA vax mandate rules to finally drop two days after the election, doncha think?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 4, 2021)

Tucker Carlson added more on the table about the Virginia state election and elsewhere with a rant right on target.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 4, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> Awfully convenient for the alluded OSHA vax mandate rules to finally drop two days after the election, doncha think?


And it didn’t matter. Democrats still lost.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 4, 2021)

Alter Ego said:


> Awfully convenient for the alluded OSHA vax mandate rules to finally drop two days after the election, doncha think?


I guess they want to save some of their bacon for the upcoming midterms.


----------



## Corette (Nov 4, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> And it didn’t matter. Democrats still lost.


It's very likely they would have lost more if mandate was announced before the elections.


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 4, 2021)

Election Fuckery in VA is back on the Menu boys!



			https://twitter.com/ProjectVirginia/status/1456307122996748291
		


There is a chance the state house of Virginia might be 53 Republican's.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 4, 2021)

where is the TYT outrage vids at?


----------



## Titos (Nov 4, 2021)

Smoke Manmuscle said:


> What did you expect from a man who tells a bunch of voters his favorite movie is the princess bride and then immediately launches into quoting his favorite scene.


Hey man, Princess Bride is a masterpiece. I find the idea that anyone would disagree with that statement inconceivable


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 4, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> There is a chance the state house of Virginia might be 53 Republican's.


they should go for an audit as soon as possible.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 4, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> There's a good rant about the Hispanic vote then American Thinker posted and the Virginia state election results is a warning tale to Dems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why the doomers who say that "Demographics will be our fate and demise" are wrong.

The reason why Virginia has become increasingly blue since 2008 is because of the vast increase of government workers spilling over from Washington DC to Northern Virginia. Obama expanded government jobs like crazy during his presidency as the private sector got hit from his policies. It doesn't necessarily have to do with _racial_ demographic shifts-- it's ultimately because the swamp from DC has spread like a cancer over to NoVa.

It's not because of "non-huwhites taking over."  I've been saying it for years:  The GOP, collectively, are spineless faggots who make no effort to get their messages out there.  When political figures like a Trump or a Ron DeSantis come along, though, the message gets out ... And it turns out that a lot of people like what they have to say!  The Dems are losing their grip on the Hispanic vote, clearly.  That trajectory seems to not be slowing down, and Youngkin winning the Hispanic vote is a huge deal.  A lot of Hispanic families hold traditional values.  The fact that it's taken this long for the GOP to realize this speaks volumes of their ineptitude.  Back in 2014-2015, I knew that the GOP was going to lose the 2016 Presidential Election to Hillary ... Until Trump came along, made an absolutely mockery out of establishment hacks like Jeb, and shook the political conversation up.

Look at what's happened with the governor race in New Jersey: The GOP made zero efforts and spent zero dollars on that election, and look at how amazingly close it is, and look at the Republicans who won locally. Imagine if the GOP weren't such defeatist losers and they actually _tried_ to win NJ instead of leaving their candidates in the dust.

Morons like Meghan McCain Miss Piggy said that "they don't need Trump to win" after Tuesday.  She couldn't be more wrong if she tried.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 4, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> This is why the doomers who say that "Demographics will be our fate and demise" are wrong.


Well Demographics is destiny, but it doesnt mean that the dems will win the next elections, but the US will slowly fade and become more like mexico.


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 4, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> This is why the doomers who say that "Demographics will be our fate and demise" are wrong.
> 
> The reason why Virginia has become increasingly blue since 2008 is because of the vast increase of government workers spilling over from Washington DC to Northern Virginia. Obama expanded government jobs like crazy during his presidency as the private sector got hit from his policies. It doesn't necessarily have to do with _racial_ demographic shifts-- it's ultimately because the swamp from DC has spread like a cancer over to NoVa.
> 
> ...


The establishment GOP would rather lose nicely then win ugly. They for the most part want to be the controlled opposition to the Dems. The Obama years were clear signs of that. But with Trump the gop began to split and the moderates like Megan McCain and Liz Cheney are not the majority of the base if anything they're more out of touch with the average GOP voters concerns then one realizes.

If Trump was a sign of anything it was that he rilled up the base and could get those voters out. As Steve Bannon himself said grassroots gop activism is coming back. The left is scared shitless there is a reason why the media is slowly but surely becoming ever more unhinged over complete and utter non issues like let's go Brandon.

Demographics do matter there is a reason why LA county despite being purple by California standards will never go for the gop and it has to do with the left wing voter drives which feed and pay people to vote. Most of these people are well established within minorty communities and NGOs that do outreach. You would need to have an uprising/insurrection to clean that mess up.

The gop should shut up about race, stop pandering to minorities and simply say we're tired of the anti white, anti male, anti American nonsense from the left.


----------



## Oats12345 (Nov 4, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> This is why the doomers who say that "Demographics will be our fate and demise" are wrong.
> 
> The reason why Virginia has become increasingly blue since 2008 is because of the vast increase of government workers spilling over from Washington DC to Northern Virginia. Obama expanded government jobs like crazy during his presidency as the private sector got hit from his policies. It doesn't necessarily have to do with _racial_ demographic shifts-- it's ultimately because the swamp from DC has spread like a cancer over to NoVa.
> 
> ...


Is she still getting fatter. Each time I see a picture of her she seems to keep getting larger?


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 4, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Well Demographics is destiny, but it doesnt mean that the dems will win the next elections, but the US will slowly fade and become more like mexico.


Mexico isn't so bad.  Haiti, Honduras, and Nicaragua are right there to remind us.

And Canada is there to show what happens when you allow Frogs to vote.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 4, 2021)

Balr0g said:


> If the Republicans can learn from this they might turn Biden next year into a lame duck (well he is already limping atm)


Dude, Biden said the Pope was "the famous African-Americam baseball player in America"  to the Pope. The GOP has nowhere to go but up


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Nov 4, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Dude, Biden said the Pope was "the famous African-Americam baseball player in America"  to the Pope. The GOP has nowhere to go but up


Obama famously said "don't underestimate Joe's ability to fuck things up."  That's proven true no matter how low of an opinion you had of Joe, he's fucked it up worse than anyone could have imagined so far.

NEVER, NEVER EVER, underestimate the GOP's ability to turn a win into a loss.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 4, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> The establishment GOP would rather lose nicely then win ugly. They for the most part want to be the controlled opposition to the Dems. The Obama years were clear signs of that. But with Trump the gop began to split and the moderates like Megan McCain and Liz Cheney are not the majority of the base if anything they're more out of touch with the average GOP voters concerns then one realizes.
> 
> If Trump was a sign of anything it was that he rilled up the base and could get those voters out. As Steve Bannon himself said grassroots gop activism is coming back. The left is scared shitless there is a reason why the media is slowly but surely becoming ever more unhinged over complete and utter non issues like let's go Brandon.
> 
> ...


I don't want GOP candidates to pander to minorities (because then that would just make us into the Democrats, who promise everything and deliver nothing-- and even do more damage to the people that they pander to).

What I am saying, though, is that people have a lot more in common than they think they do despite race. The GOP has failed hardcore on their messaging for far too long, and have just_ allowed _the Democrats to paint them as racists, and the establishment hacks don't even try to reach out to more demographics to get their message out there. Reaching out =/= pandering.

Mitt Romney back in 2012 went the "fuck it" route with that infamous 47% comment, and what did that do for him?  He got BTFO'd; that's what that comment did for him. You hear a candidate say something like that, and it doesn't motivate people to go out to vote for him. lol.


----------



## borsabil (Nov 4, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Dude, Biden said the Pope was "the famous African-Americam baseball player in America"  to the Pope. The GOP has nowhere to go but up


Plus he shit himself




StarkRavingMad said:


> This is why the doomers who say that "Demographics will be our fate and demise" are wrong.
> 
> The reason why Virginia has become increasingly blue since 2008 is because of the vast increase of government workers spilling over from Washington DC to Northern Virginia. Obama expanded government jobs like crazy during his presidency as the private sector got hit from his policies. It doesn't necessarily have to do with _racial_ demographic shifts-- it's ultimately because the swamp from DC has spread like a cancer over to NoVa.
> 
> ...


It’s not a question of left and right.

White communists think that brown people are genetically programmed to love and obey white communists. Not true. A spic is as likely to br a fascist as a commie. White soy guzzling leftists are not going to enjoy having a spic fascist as President, they’re really not.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Nov 4, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> The GOP, collectively, are spineless faggots who make no effort to get their messages out there. When political figures like a Trump or a Ron DeSantis come along, though, the message gets out ... And it turns out that a lot of people like what they have to say!


Well said. It's almost as if voters actually _want_ a candidate who is unapologetic about representing Americans, and who actually likes his own people.


----------



## KiwiFarmerSimulator2021 (Nov 4, 2021)

I am once again asking for more blue tick tears and fewer maps and graphs.


----------



## Collections Agent (Nov 4, 2021)

I can't wait for that trucker to get into office and when someone tries to push some SJW stuff through he just straight up goes full internet tough guy like "Shut the fuck up bitch no one cares about that shit"

Please broadcast


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 4, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> I don't want GOP candidates to pander to minorities (because then that would just make us into the Democrats, who promise everything and deliver nothing-- and even do more damage to the people that they pander to).
> 
> What I am saying, though, is that people have a lot more in common than they think they do despite race. The GOP has failed hardcore on their messaging for far too long, and have just_ allowed _the Democrats to paint them as racists, and the establishment hacks don't even try to reach out to more demographics to get their message out there. Reaching out =/= pandering.
> 
> Mitt Romney back in 2012 went the "fuck it" route with that infamous 47% comment, and what did that do for him?  He got BTFO'd; that's what that comment did for him. You hear a candidate say something like that, and it doesn't motivate people to go out to vote for him. lol.


 Yeah the one thing that does seem to work is the GOP that takes the Tucker Carlson route and says look the Dems don't give a fuck about you so just vote us


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 5, 2021)

Has any Republican candidate condemned furries yet?


----------



## A_Callow_Youth (Nov 5, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> The establishment GOP would rather lose nicely then win ugly. They for the most part want to be the controlled opposition to the Dems. The Obama years were clear signs of that. But with Trump the gop began to split and the moderates like Megan McCain and Liz Cheney are not the majority of the base if anything they're more out of touch with the average GOP voters concerns then one realizes.
> 
> If Trump was a sign of anything it was that he rilled up the base and could get those voters out. As Steve Bannon himself said grassroots gop activism is coming back. The left is scared shitless there is a reason why the media is slowly but surely becoming ever more unhinged over complete and utter non issues like let's go Brandon.
> 
> ...


The problem with the GOP is the same problem with the very notion of the term "right-wing": it's such a laughably broad term that the only functional descriptor of it is "everything the left does not self-identify with".  With this vast arena of human thought compressed into one party, it gets bottlenecked by the beliefs of the people with decision-making power, and those people are, well, conservative, which is to say that they believe in defending the status quo, whatever it might be on any given day.  Wither it was the result of design or the result of a million well-intentioned but ill-thought-out decisions, the Republican party serves as the immune system in the body of the State, containing and preventing the rise of elements that would interrupt its course of movement.  This is why the Republican establishment fucking hates  Trump: because he broke through and "infected" the State with a new direction of movement, and like an infection even after he was removed, traces of it still linger in the people he rubbed off on, such as Cruz.

Overcoming the Republican establishment _will_ be a requirement going forward, be that by replacing them with a new establishment or a whole new party.



LeChampion1992 said:


> Yeah the one thing that does seem to work is the GOP that takes the Tucker Carlson route and says look the Dems don't give a fuck about you so just vote us


The problem with the usual application of this technique is that it still involves playing the IdPol game, which is still a bad idea because it is fundamentally rigged in favor of the left.  The key is to break the very notion of IdPol itself, which Virginia has just been kind enough to hand us an excellent weapon towards that end.  Drive home that the same pursuit of equality/equity that compels them to hand out gibs is the same drive that compels them to say "you don't get to decide how your children are raised": if parents are allowed to raise their children as they see fit, they will create unequal and inequitable results, therefore the State _must_ seize the means of child-raising to ensure that every child turns out the same.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 5, 2021)

A_Callow_Youth said:


> The problem with the GOP is the same problem with the very notion of the term "right-wing": it's such a laughably broad term that the only functional descriptor of it is "everything the left does not self-identify with".  With this vast arena of human thought compressed into one party, it gets bottlenecked by the beliefs of the people with decision-making power, and those people are, well, conservative, which is to say that they believe in defending the status quo, whatever it might be on any given day.  Wither it was the result of design or the result of a million well-intentioned but ill-thought-out decisions, the Republican party serves as the immune system in the body of the State, containing and preventing the rise of elements that would interrupt its course of movement.  This is why the Republican establishment fucking hates  Trump: because he broke through and "infected" the State with a new direction of movement, and like an infection even after he was removed, traces of it still linger in the people he rubbed off on, such as Cruz.
> 
> Overcoming the Republican establishment _will_ be a requirement going forward, be that by replacing them with a new establishment or a whole new party.
> 
> ...


I mean identity politics should only be dabbled in but they should stop shying away from the Base that is complaining about the anti white nonsense in the country. But the right does win when they say the left wants to control every aspect of your life which is a winning strategy.


----------



## A_Callow_Youth (Nov 5, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I mean identity politics should only be dabbled in but they should stop shying away from the Base that is complaining about the anti white nonsense in the country. But the right does win when they say the left wants to control every aspect of your life which is a winning strategy.


That's one I can at least understand the reticence on.  National Socialism is about as politically odious as Communism _should_ be, so the GOP gets very skittish about actually fighting back on the anti-white front.  What's needed here is an attitude shift, the ability to very clearly be "anti-anti-white" as opposed to "pro-white", combined with removing the fear of Nazis in favor of casual disregard.  A candidate's ideal response to a Daily Stormer or KKK endorsement shouldn't be "I DISAVOW THIS I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THEM PLEASE DON'T CALL ME A NAZI", but rather "Yeah, Nazis gonna cling to whatever false hope they can find, their loss."


----------



## Meiwaku (Nov 5, 2021)

Critical Based Theory


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Nov 5, 2021)

KiwiFarmerSimulator2021 said:


> I am once again asking for more blue tick tears and fewer maps and graphs.


Look what you did you evil NAZI chuds! You're LITERALLY KILLING people! Also CRT isn't being taught in schools because it doesn't exist! But if it did, it would say that race doesn't exist! Also fuck white people!! IT'S TIME TO MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY








						The Second Coming of American Fascism
					

There’s a A New Wave of American Fascism Rising, and This Time It’s Probably Going to Go All the Way




					eand.co
				











						The Second Coming of American Fascism | by umair haque | Nov, 2021 | …
					

archived 5 Nov 2021 12:34:18 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 5, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I mean identity politics should only be dabbled in but they should stop shying away from the Base that is complaining about the anti white nonsense in the country. But the right does win when they say the left wants to control every aspect of your life which is a winning strategy.


Yeah, I would also expand it to be "When we say we want small government we mean we want to leave you the fuck alone. These fucks over there? They want to control every aspect of your life". 

I also feel like Winesome Sears whole job is going to be the lighting rod to catch all the heat as a outspoken, gun toting black Republican while Youngking (and his AG) quietly go to work.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 5, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> Yeah, I would also expand it to be "When we say we want small government we mean we want to leave you the fuck alone. These fucks over there? They want to control every aspect of your life".
> 
> I also feel like Winesome Sears whole job is going to be the lighting rod to catch all the heat as a outspoken, gun toting black Republican while Youngking (and his AG) quietly go to work.


Unironically a good idea to have a black trump immune from criticism suck all the oxygen out of the room, but it takes a pretty exceptional skillset to be able to do that, regardless of race.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 5, 2021)

FAQnews Correspondent said:


> Look what you did you evil NAZI chuds! You're LITERALLY KILLING people! Also CRT isn't being taught in schools because it doesn't exist! But if it did, it would say that race doesn't exist! Also fuck white people!! IT'S TIME TO MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, Umair Haque. I can hear him hyperventilating though the text. 

"BAD WHITE PEOPLE committed WRONGVOTE! REEEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Nov 5, 2021)

FAQnews Correspondent said:


> Look what you did you evil NAZI chuds! You're LITERALLY KILLING people! Also CRT isn't being taught in schools because it doesn't exist! But if it did, it would say that race doesn't exist! Also fuck white people!! IT'S TIME TO MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to calm down before they have a conniption fit.  Get the smelling salts, stat.  This dude's about to hyperventilate.

How does he think white people felt to wake up one day to be told that "Whiteness" is an original sin?  That statues of our founding fathers should come down because they were racist and evil?  With corporations like Coca Cola telling their employees to "be less white"?  That systemic racism is the root of all evil and was actually the apple that Eve (that racist white bitch) bit into back in the Garden of Eden?  That every bad thing ever was created by white people but every good thing ever was stolen by white people?  Did they really assume that every white person would be too wimpy to push back on that?

McAuliff was a retard who couldn't stop putting his foot in his mouth.  That's why he lost.  Lying about CRT not being real and not being taught in schools.  Lying about the Loudoun County rape thing not being a big deal.  Saying parents didn't have a right to have any say in what gets taught in schools.  Saying that he's going to go from 80% white teachers down to 50% white teachers also probably hurt him.  Those white teachers are all on board with CRT until they are the ones being asked to sacrifice their job for "equity".  Trying to tie Youngkin to Trump just made more Trump voters go to the polls when they were iffy about Youngkin initially.  I don't think McAuliff could have run a worse campaign if he tried.

Maybe Dems should just pick a better candidate next time.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 5, 2021)

Mealy Mouth Spittle said:


> Someone needs to calm down before they have a conniption fit.  Get the smelling salts, stat.  This dude's about to hyperventilate.
> 
> How does he think white people felt to wake up one day to be told that "Whiteness" is an original sin?  That statues of our founding fathers should come down because they were racist and evil?  With corporations like Coca Cola telling their employees to "be less white"?  That systemic racism is the root of all evil and was actually the apple that Eve (that racist white bitch) bit into back in the Garden of Eden?  That every bad thing ever was created by white people but every good thing ever was stolen by white people?  Did they really assume that every white person would be too wimpy to push back on that?
> 
> ...


We really need to thank the stars that the Democrats are _not _politically savvy, they’re insane true believers who genuinely cannot understand that putting their party’s ideology front and center _will alienate people that have basically been brainwashed to unconditionally and uncritically support the Democrats. _

The Republicans don’t need to do any exposés on the Democrats when they _do it on themselves. _


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 5, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> We really need to thank the stars that the Democrats are _not _politically savvy, they’re insane true believers who genuinely cannot understand that putting their party’s ideology front and center _will alienate people that have basically been brainwashed to unconditionally and uncritically support the Democrats. _
> 
> The Republicans don’t need to do any exposés on the Democrats when they _do it on themselves. _


Propaganda only works for so long, there’s a limit to what it can achieve.  As people become desensitized to propaganda, it needs to be ratcheted up further to achieve the same effect.  Eventually, no matter how loudly and often they tell the Plebs not to believe their own lying eyes, people break from the Propaganda.  

The house is on fire, yet the Dems say there is no fire, and if there is then it’s no danger, and if there is any danger that it’s your fault instead of theirs.  It becomes harder and harder to believe them when they tell you that there is no fire when you start feeling the heat.  Eventually the flames start to lick your skin and at that point no one is going to listen to anyone telling them to just sit there and burn.


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 5, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Unironically a good idea to have a black trump immune from criticism suck all the oxygen out of the room, but it takes a pretty exceptional skillset to be able to do that, regardless of race.


We can all agree it will be funny and entertaining as hell to watch. 

Sears has 4 years to figure it out before running for Gov, lets how it goes.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 5, 2021)

A_Callow_Youth said:


> Drive home that the same pursuit of equality/equity that compels them to hand out gibs is the same drive that compels them to say "you don't get to decide how your children are raised": if parents are allowed to raise their children as they see fit, they will create unequal and inequitable results, therefore the State _must_ seize the means of child-raising to ensure that every child turns out the same.


yes and Virginia did this by defending the public schools which is the 100% correct action, despite all the ridiculous homeschool boosterism in this thread and elsewhere

it's complete fantasyland that women are en masse going to go home and homeschool, in carbased suburbs, living far away from extended family, and under a family law system that punishes *both parties* for their single income lifestyle if the marriage ends.  (I want to reiterate that *both* the breadwinning father and the stay at home mother get hosed in the event of a dissolution, feminists and MRAs both have points here; the issue is that one group focuses solely on women and one solely on men and no one sees the household and its wealth and social capital as a critically valuable institution worthy of protection and that's probably because the private wellfunctioning household is globohomo's biggest obstacle but I digress)

Successful GOP strategy needs to meet people where they are.  Americans depend on the public schools.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 5, 2021)

I've said it elsewhere, but suburbia is a hell people make for themselves.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 5, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I've said it elsewhere, but suburbia is a hell people make for themselves.


and the road leading there was paved with good intentions.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 5, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I've said it elsewhere, but suburbia is a hell people make for themselves.


This is completely opposite of the truth.  Suburbia was done to people who would choose otherwise if they had any other reasonable choices.  

I've raised kids in the US in not-suburbia for 20 years.  It's expensive, massively inconvenient, occasionally dangerous, and no one who isn't weird on some level would do it.

Blaming and shaming people for the compromises they make to give their kids the best possible lives out of the shitty options they are presented with is not a winning strategy.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 5, 2021)

barleyrugsoap said:


> This is completely opposite of the truth.  Suburbia was done to people who would choose otherwise if they had any other reasonable choices.
> 
> I've raised kids in the US in not-suburbia for 20 years.  It's expensive, massively inconvenient, occasionally dangerous, and no one who isn't weird on some level would do it.
> 
> Blaming and shaming people for the compromises they make to give their kids the best possible lives out of the shitty options they are presented with is not a winning strategy.


Lol calm down urbanite.

If living somewhere you get fined for not mowing the grass is the best life possible, put your kids in a boat and float them down the nile.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Nov 5, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Lol calm down urbanite.
> 
> If living somewhere you get fined for not mowing the grass is the best life possible, put your kids in a boat and float them down the nile.


Actually living in the city is the pit of hell.  Suburbia is just an outer ring of it.  Unfortunately, people end up in suburbia because they are following jobs.  I grew up in a rural area, but they are hurting there since most manufacturing closed down and the coal mines are closing.  Good paying jobs are rare.  That's how I ended up moving out and settling down here.

If we hadn't lost manufacturing in this country, there would be more options for people to remain in rural areas.  If corporations moved in to those areas, they would just turn it into the suburbs (or worse) over time.  Manufacturing jobs brought good paying jobs but didn't attract the kind of people who would ruin a rural way of life.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 5, 2021)

City life is inherently shit, and always always has been since Eridu.

Suburban woes are mostly manufactured by nimby dipshits, snitches, and people who drive Lexuses.

That's my point.


----------



## Calandrino (Nov 5, 2021)

FAQnews Correspondent said:


> Look what you did you evil NAZI chuds! You're LITERALLY KILLING people! Also CRT isn't being taught in schools because it doesn't exist! But if it did, it would say that race doesn't exist! Also fuck white people!! IT'S TIME TO MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *This is the Second Coming of American fascism. And it’s going to be way, way worse than the first.*


Worse?

or...

_better_?


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 5, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Lol calm down urbanite.
> 
> If living somewhere you get fined for not mowing the grass is the best life possible, put your kids in a boat and float them down the nile.


I live in a cute little walkable neighborhood and know all my neighbors

it's way too expensive for 99% of families with little kids


----------



## murdered meat bag (Nov 5, 2021)

dodgy car dealership with inflated insurance losses.


----------



## Trianon (Nov 5, 2021)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> Hey, does this mean anything wrt all their plans to do away with teaching higher math and cucking their top high schools just to keep the Asians out and let the blacks in?


Yes, unwinding the higher math plans the Dems were pushing is the main thing Youngkin wants to do.









						Glenn Youngkin: Parents matter in education – Virginia election will decide fate of students, schools
					

Today, Virginia finds itself at a defining moment – one that will not only impact current students but will forever shape the environment in which future generations of children will learn and thrive.




					www.foxnews.com
				






Back me up! said:


> Election Fuckery in VA is back on the Menu boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad we got to 52, I think that's the limit for being able to approve judges and such.



barleyrugsoap said:


> yes and Virginia did this by defending the public schools which is the 100% correct action, despite all the ridiculous homeschool boosterism in this thread and elsewhere
> 
> it's complete fantasyland that women are en masse going to go home and homeschool, in carbased suburbs, living far away from extended family, and under a family law system that punishes *both parties* for their single income lifestyle if the marriage ends.  (I want to reiterate that *both* the breadwinning father and the stay at home mother get hosed in the event of a dissolution, feminists and MRAs both have points here; the issue is that one group focuses solely on women and one solely on men and no one sees the household and its wealth and social capital as a critically valuable institution worthy of protection and that's probably because the private wellfunctioning household is globohomo's biggest obstacle but I digress)
> 
> Successful GOP strategy needs to meet people where they are.  Americans depend on the public schools.


Yes, even if you support homeschooling, it is currently a luxury that not all families can do. Maybe if we could roll back time and have only one parent work and the other take care of the home, then yes, it makes total sense. But that's not the world we live in, and we need to make sure public schools aren't actively antagonistic to children so that all people, whether they're working full time or not, have access to good schools. Charter schools are one way of introducing competition that doesn't bankrupt families. Severely limiting political nonsense in the classroom is another. 

Keep in mind that when teachers bitch about not being able to teach by their preferred CRT pedagogy, they are working alongside teachers who aren't allowed to breathe that they are Christian in front of students. They don't get to proselytize about anything else without getting the equivalent of the ACLU on their ass, as has happened for years with religious teachers.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 5, 2021)

Trianon said:


> Yes, even if you support homeschooling, it is currently a luxury that not all families can do. Maybe if we could roll back time and have only one parent work and the other take care of the home, then yes, it makes total sense. But that's not the world we live in, and we need to make sure public schools aren't actively antagonistic to children so that all people, whether they're working full time or not, have access to good schools. Charter schools are one way of introducing competition that doesn't bankrupt families. Severely limiting political nonsense in the classroom is another.


Just let your local church run its own school.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Nov 5, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Just let your local church run its own school.


There's that, also pod learning is another option, but damn it needs a better name.


----------



## The Nothingness (Nov 5, 2021)

Maybe this explains the election results in Virginia.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 5, 2021)

FAQnews Correspondent said:


> There's that, also pod learning is another option, but damn it needs a better name.


I WILL NOT LEARN IN A POD


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 5, 2021)

The Nothingness said:


> Maybe this explains the election results in Virginia.


What? dont ask those questions...journo scum...


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Nov 5, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Ah, Umair Haque. I can hear him hyperventilating though the text.
> 
> "BAD WHITE PEOPLE committed WRONGVOTE! REEEEEEEEEE!"


Reading his garbage is a special kind of guilty pleasure.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 5, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Just let your local church run its own school.


Public schools have gotten so bad that you're unironically better off sending your kids to one of those schools to learn that the world is 6,000 years old and all the times God killed homos and slutty bitches in the Old Testament. Better for a kid to learn weird shit like that than have them learn that white people are some sort of chaotic evil force and how to best pleasure a woman's penis. And at least Jesus forgives, unlike these fuckers.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 5, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Public schools have gotten so bad that you're unironically better off sending your kids to one of those schools to learn that the world is 6,000 years old and all the times God killed homos and slutty bitches in the Old Testament. Better for a kid to learn weird shit like that than have them learn that white people are some sort of chaotic evil force and how to best pleasure a woman's penis. And at least Jesus forgives, unlike these fuckers.



if those schools weren't massive shitshows then they would already be peeling off kids from public schools, just like people will pay money to send their kids to urban Catholic schools

but in reality that kind of church school is nearly always significantly worse than the local public school and on top of that is run out of a storefront in a stripmall and on top of that can't make  payroll on the regular and on top of that loses paperwork constantly

"just let the church do it" "do pod learning" is all based in massive ignorance about how much work all of this is

new private schools crop up like mushrooms and they fail at about the same rate as restaurants except you aren't depending on the restaurant to educate your child and also allow you to go to work

pods can be both worse and better depending on the crew but it's really really dicey

people want plug and play education and they're not going to stop wanting it


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 6, 2021)

barleyrugsoap said:


> if those schools weren't massive shitshows then they would already be peeling off kids from public schools, just like people will pay money to send their kids to urban Catholic schools
> 
> but in reality that kind of church school is nearly always significantly worse than the local public school and on top of that is run out of a storefront in a stripmall and on top of that can't make  payroll on the regular and on top of that loses paperwork constantly
> 
> ...


Most fundie schools (the ones that stay in business) also cost a lot of money too, like hundreds of dollars a month, which is why the school vouchers thing has been a major issue. I used to be opposed since it means the government would be paying to have (some) kids learn creationism and how God hates fags (and taking away money from public schools) but now I don't give a fuck since so many public schools are just teaching an even more perverse secular religion.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 6, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Most fundie schools (the ones that stay in business) also cost a lot of money too, like hundreds of dollars a month, which is why the school vouchers thing has been a major issue. I used to be opposed since it means the government would be paying to have (some) kids learn creationism and how God hates fags (and taking away money from public schools) but now I don't give a fuck since so many public schools are just teaching an even more perverse secular religion



the only reason people need vouchers is because they're too stupid and untrustworthy to work it the way functional private schools do, which is by charging a fraction of the real cost per student as tuition but expecting parents donate the remainder.  donations, unlike tuition, are tax deductible.

I really cannot exaggerate how dysfunctional the non-elite private school world is.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 6, 2021)

barleyrugsoap said:


> yes and Virginia did this by defending the public schools which is the 100% correct action, despite all the ridiculous homeschool boosterism in this thread and elsewhere
> 
> it's complete fantasyland that women are en masse going to go home and homeschool, in carbased suburbs, living far away from extended family, and under a family law system that punishes *both parties* for their single income lifestyle if the marriage ends.  (I want to reiterate that *both* the breadwinning father and the stay at home mother get hosed in the event of a dissolution, feminists and MRAs both have points here; the issue is that one group focuses solely on women and one solely on men and no one sees the household and its wealth and social capital as a critically valuable institution worthy of protection and that's probably because the private wellfunctioning household is globohomo's biggest obstacle but I digress)
> 
> Successful GOP strategy needs to meet people where they are.  Americans depend on the public schools.


If the Right/GOP leans too far into 'fuck public schools' it's going to be the same trap the Democrats fell into with 'Defund the Police' and for much the same reasons. Homeschooling should always be an option but making it the only one for most people is going to turn them off really fast.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 6, 2021)

Iceland Heavy said:


> If the Right/GOP leans too far into 'fuck public schools' it's going to be the same trap the Democrats fell into with 'Defund the Police' and for much the same reasons. Homeschooling should always be an option but making it the only one for most people is going to turn them off really fast.


and that goes double if they add to "fuck public schools" "bitch get home and make me a sammich while you're homeschooling the children of America"


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Nov 6, 2021)

barleyrugsoap said:


> and that goes double if they add to "fuck public schools" "bitch get home and make me a sammich while you're homeschooling the children of America"


Which is exactly how the DNC will spin it.  "What, housework?  You don't have time for that, you need to add to the GDP and make money for MegaCorpCo."


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 6, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Just let your local church run its own school.


Easier said than done. Running a school takes a lot of money, resources, and organization. Not every local church community can manage it. Even if a community has the resources, finding someone sufficiently capable to organize and get it to the point where it's stable and semi self-sustaining it isn't a given. 



barleyrugsoap said:


> the only reason people need vouchers is because they're too stupid and untrustworthy to work it the way functional private schools do, which is by charging a fraction of the real cost per student as tuition but expecting parents donate the remainder.  donations, unlike tuition, are tax deductible.


And/or alumni. Any private school not directly associated with a church will be regularly begging its alumni for money. Even if most of them ignore it, a few rich or reasonably well off alumni who are still really fond of their old school can go a long way.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 6, 2021)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> Easier said than done. Running a school takes a lot of money, resources, and organization. Not every local church community can manage it. Even if a community has the resources, finding someone sufficiently capable to organize and get it to the point where it's stable and semi self-sustaining it isn't a given.


That's a manufactured problem, much like the supply chain process.

What you *actually* need to teach a score of chilluns their Rs:  a blackboard, some seats, paper or slates for the littles, and someone who knows the Eibisidi song.

All this shit with hundreds-dollar textbooks, accreditation, sports stadiums, teacher retirement programs, and so on is legislated pork.  None of it increases literacy.  Evidence?  Read some letters from ww1 draftees some time.

"Think of the children" is right up there with "support the troops" as magic words to divert stolen money to your criminal friends.  Da Troops don't need a TGI Fridays in buttfuckistan and dem younguns don't need a library of fag porn.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 6, 2021)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> Which is exactly how the DNC will spin it.  "What, housework?  You don't have time for that, you need to add to the GDP and make money for MegaCorpCo."


And then MegaCorpCo said: "sorry, you don't make enough money for us anymore so your job is outsourced".


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 6, 2021)

Iceland Heavy said:


> If the Right/GOP leans too far into 'fuck public schools' it's going to be the same trap the Democrats fell into with 'Defund the Police' and for much the same reasons. Homeschooling should always be an option but making it the only one for most people is going to turn them off really fast.



I don't think the Right/GOP is going "Fuck schools" they are going the more "your choice" route of Charter Schools/School Vouchers/Even that Fund the Student plan. Which is great! If you are lazy/don't care your kids go to public school, if you give a shit you shop around to find a school that fits your beliefs/best style for your children.  Its win/win for every one.  Before the only way to pull that off was to move to a specific school district.


----------



## not william stenchever (Nov 6, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> None of it increases literacy. Evidence? Read some letters from ww1 draftees some time.


When I saw that 8th graders in 1890 were doing more on their finals than I had to do to get into college it really fucking hit me that we are in a bad way, and it also hit me that the powers that be prefer us to be too stupid to function.

Note that Woodrow Wilson who got us into fucking WW1 in the first place was also the nigger who federalized education as well as establishing the federal reserve and the income tax.

Editing to doublepost: WW1 would have been best left as an retard fight between European powers


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Nov 6, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Most fundie schools (the ones that stay in business) also cost a lot of money too, like hundreds of dollars a month, which is why the school vouchers thing has been a major issue. I used to be opposed since it means the government would be paying to have (some) kids learn creationism and how God hates fags (and taking away money from public schools) but now I don't give a fuck since so many public schools are just teaching an even more perverse secular religion.


We've got some really good private schools near me, but they are expensive af.  The Catholic schools (1 for boys and another for girls) will run you about $24K a year.  The non-religious one runs you $40K a year.  Yes, $40K for grades K-12.  I have a family member that has 2 kids in that school (but I think they give you a tuition break for the 2nd kid) and it is an amazing school.  Sadly, I am not wealthy enough to afford that.

The problem with the affordable ones is that those are the places where the troubled kids end up.  If they get kicked out of public school or are having massive discipline/underachieving problems at school, parents will yank them out of public school and put them in a private one (especially a religious one) hoping that either the school will sort them out or that, since they are paying money for tuition, they'll have to suck it up and deal with their brat.

I'd homeschool before I'd choose a private school that wasn't one of the good ones.



Back me up! said:


> I don't think the Right/GOP is going "Fuck schools" they are going the more "your choice" route of Charter Schools/School Vouchers/Even that Fund the Student plan. Which is great! If you are lazy/don't care your kids go to public school, if you give a shit you shop around to find a school that fits your beliefs/best style for your children.  Its win/win for every one.  Before the only way to pull that off was to move to a specific school district.


It won't work.  Everyone will want to go to the good schools and then there will have to be a "lottery" to get into those schools which will have to be weighted to make sure it is "equitable".  The real problem with education is mostly on the shoulders of the parents.  Parents who don't care what their kids are doing in school or who make excuses for their brats misbehaving or flunking in school are the problem.  Kids who do well have good parents or are the rare kid who somehow manages to have self-control and a little bit of self-motivation despite having crappy parents.  You can have the best teachers, the best facilities, etc. and nothing will change if the culture doesn't change.  If you don't value education, your kids won't, either.  That's why poor Asian kids can outperform rich white ones.  Those tiger moms aren't playing.

We really should be moving the smart kids who want to go the college route to one set of schools, the other smart kids who don't want to go to college to schools where they can learn good job skills (we need electricians, plumbers, etc. and you need smart people for that, too), and the problem/dumb as dirt kids to schools where we can teach them basic life skills and prepare them for a career in low tier, minimum wage jobs because that is all they can realistically handle.  We've tried for too long to pretend that anyone can be anything they want.  No, they can't.   But, they can be taught how to be productive members of society and end up with the knowledge and skills that will prevent them from doing really stupid things (like payday loans, having 3 kids by 3 different baby daddies, etc.).

We won't do that, because the outcome won't look as equitable as they would like, even though it would be way more helpful to the student and society to have realistic goals rather than try to push everyone towards college.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 6, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> What you *actually* need to teach a score of chilluns their Rs:  a blackboard, some seats, paper or slates for the littles, and someone who knows the Eibisidi song.


great you've just described kindergarten, although you haven't managed rent or payroll 

I don't know if you're aware of this but childen do grow up past the age of 5


----------



## Myles the Potatophile (Nov 6, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> All this shit with hundreds-dollar textbooks, accreditation, sports stadiums, teacher retirement programs, and so on is legislated pork. None of it increases literacy. Evidence? Read some letters from ww1 draftees some time.







Not the same, but the point is similar.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 6, 2021)

People have this crazy belief that a 16yo girl in front of a one room schoolhouse was all you need to produce those letter writers.  They are very very deeply devoted to this retarded idea.

What they are missing is that the literate 12yos produced by the one room schoolhouse of the 18th and 19th centuries went on either to formal education at actual institutions of higher learning, or to extensive self-eduction using materials produced by graduates of those institutions.  

Even if they couldn't continue school past the age of 12 or 13, they read books.  They went to lectures - lectures were particularly important in early America and on the frontier because there wasn't much other entertainment - and these books and lectures were mostly the products of people who had received institutional, formal higher education.  

The 18th and 19th centuries devoted huge amounts of resources to education.   

Also there were a bunch of fucking idiots back then too, people didn't save their letters.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 6, 2021)

barleyrugsoap said:


> People have this crazy belief that a 16yo girl in front of a one room schoolhouse was all you need to produce those letter writers.  They are very very deeply devoted to this exceptional idea.
> 
> What they are missing is that the literate 12yos produced by the one room schoolhouse of the 18th and 19th centuries went on either to formal education at actual institutions of higher learning, or to extensive self-eduction using materials produced by graduates of those institutions.
> 
> ...


There is a trade-off in literacy rate and education quality. Shouldn’t a good education system ensure everyone can read? Theoretically, yes, but resources are finite. You either devote resources to providing high-quality texts and lectures to star students, or you devote resources to trying to get kids who don’t care and are intrinsically stupid to learn how to read.


----------



## Titos (Nov 6, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> There is a trade-off in literacy rate and education quality. Shouldn’t a good education system ensure everyone can read? Theoretically, yes, but resources are finite. You either devote resources to providing high-quality texts and lectures to star students, or you devote resources to trying to get kids who don’t care and are intrinsically stupid to learn how to read.


This is why the education system should be structured so for elementary school you learn basic math, reading, science. Middle School and High School you take mostly electives that are what you are actually interested in learning. Imagine if in High School most of your classes were about Electronics, Programming, Welding, etc. You'd have alot more kids who could get a good job straight out of high school. Instead they force Jimmy to read through whatever was on Oprahs reading list when he would rather be doing anything else.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 6, 2021)

barleyrugsoap said:


> great you've just described kindergarten, although you haven't managed rent or payroll
> 
> I don't know if you're aware of this but childen do grow up past the age of 5


Calculus is much more expensive than addition.   That's just a science fact.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 6, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> There is a trade-off in literacy rate and education quality. Shouldn’t a good education system ensure everyone can read? Theoretically, yes, but resources are finite. You either devote resources to providing high-quality texts and lectures to star students, or you devote resources to trying to get kids who don’t care and are intrinsically stupid to learn how to read.



This is a plausible claim - you can't educate the uncaring and stupid without huge tradeoffs - except it's historically the opposite.

in the northern US, until the mid20th century, a variety of different systems did ensure nearly 100% literacy for those capable of it.  Meaning if you weren't retarded you got taught to read, pretty much, even if you were a giant pain in the ass and not very smart. 

there was a limited tradeoff becasue they didn't try to educate retards.  they probably lost some valuable autism which we successfully educate and maybe benefit from.

however our system which is based in ideals of universal education fails to produce literacy in people who are of normal intelligence and manifestly capable of it.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 6, 2021)

Our system is based in pretending you need a 15 million dollar whatsit to learn what a gerund is.

Students don't learn anything in school, because you're racist if you let the smart kids make the dumb kids look bad, and since the point of the education system is not education, but graft, this foolish state of affairs can stand.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 6, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Calculus is much more expensive than addition.   That's just a science fact.


I don't think economics is a science, but it will explain to you what will happen if you try to hire a calculus teacher at the same salary as a kindergarten teacher.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Nov 6, 2021)

If Democrats are straight-up saying "parents shouldn't have a say in their children's curriculum" then expect the Republicans to start leaning into homeschooling and private schools.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 6, 2021)

FAQnews Correspondent said:


> Look what you did you evil NAZI chuds! You're LITERALLY KILLING people! Also CRT isn't being taught in schools because it doesn't exist! But if it did, it would say that race doesn't exist! Also fuck white people!! IT'S TIME TO MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen more justifiable hysteria from fourteen year old girls worried about their boyfriends not calling.

Holy Shit, how addled does your mind have to be to type this with a straight face.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Nov 6, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> That's a manufactured problem, much like the supply chain process.
> 
> What you *actually* need to teach a score of chilluns their Rs:  a blackboard, some seats, paper or slates for the littles, and someone who knows the Eibisidi song.
> 
> All this shit with hundreds-dollar textbooks, accreditation, sports stadiums, teacher retirement programs, and so on is legislated pork.  None of it increases literacy.  Evidence?  Read some letters from ww1 draftees some time.


Nah, I'm talking about practicalities, not fluff like stadiums. Long gone are the days when people could get by with a one room school house filled with students from multiple grades taught by one teacher, or students who only need to know how to read, write, and do basic math. Nowadays at minimum you need:

-A school building with classrooms for each grade.
-Teachers for each grade.
-Teachers who specialize in different subjects for middle-school and onward. 

That doesn't come cheap. To get good teachers who know what they're talking about, you're going to want to hire accredited ones. To attract them you're going to want to offer competitive pay and benefits, which in some areas may require offer retirement benefits like a 401k or a pension. You can save a bit by the middle school grades teachers doubling as a specialists and rotating for the relevant classes, but that only saves you a few people's salaries. Saving money by reusing books each year so they can be either kept by the school and loaned out to a grade, or bought and resold used for cheap only cuts costs so much. Especially as modern education is increasingly requiring computers as well. 

Nor is it necessarily easy to find people sufficiently talented to organize it all and get it up and running. Simply being smart and generally well educated isn't automatically enough. They have to be familiar with the practical realities, or you end up buying/building a school building that doesn't meet your needs, costs too much, or both. They have to be good administrators/managers, or you end up only hiring shitty teachers or running off good ones. 

All in all, while your local church might be in the best position to set up a school as they already have an existing community to draw upon to help, that doesn't mean that every local church can do it.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 6, 2021)

one of the things people might get out of this whole stupid discussion is how effective decades of shitting on America has been

people are like "hurr just teach your kids to read and add how hard is that" 

the creation of a literate cultured Western civilization on this continent out of absolutely nothing was a hard thing to do.  it was not an easy thing to to do.  and it's going to be hard to recover it if we ever even can.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 6, 2021)

barleyrugsoap said:


> I don't think economics is a science, but it will explain to you what will happen if you try to hire a calculus teacher at the same salary as a kindergarten teacher.


I don't think I said you should try to do so.

However, you do not need a massive bureaucracy in order to get a competent calculus teacher, nor does the existing apparatus get you competent teachers.


----------



## FatalTater (Nov 6, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> That's a manufactured problem, much like the supply chain process.
> 
> What you *actually* need to teach a score of chilluns their Rs:  a blackboard, some seats, paper or slates for the littles, and someone who knows the Eibisidi song.
> 
> ...


Parents need to be wary of Dunning-Kruger syndrome and get help for teaching some subjects if it's something they don't know about, but if you can teach your kid to tie their shoes and use the toilet, you can teach them reading, writing, basic math, etc.

We have several generations of adults that think you have to have brick-and-mortar school buildings for kids to learn. (Where did those adults get those ideas?) Schools are mostly about crowd control and a tiny bit of study. Homeschool families can get through the same curriculum in 1/10 of the time it takes public school teachers, because they can focus on the work.

https://hslda.org/ HomeSchool Legal Defense Association has lots of info on the legalities, and maybe check with local Dept of Education guidelines to be sure. 

Sorry about the ramble but I hate the bureaucracy and nonsense of the American public school system with a passion and will help get the word out about other methods any chance I get.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 6, 2021)

FatalTater said:


> Parents need to be wary of Dunning-Kruger syndrome and get help for teaching some subjects if it's something they don't know about, but if you can teach your kid to tie their shoes and use the toilet, you can teach them reading, writing, basic math, etc.
> 
> We have several generations of adults that think you have to have brick-and-mortar school buildings for kids to learn. (Where did those adults get those ideas?) Schools are mostly about crowd control and a tiny bit of study. Homeschool families can get through the same curriculum in 1/10 of the time it takes public school teachers, because they can focus on the work.
> 
> ...


you realize people are on their third generation of this bullshit now

"lol just homeschool here's the HSLDA website" is not enough of an answer to the bureaucracy and nonsense.  

The HSLDA was founded in 1983 *in Virginia.*  Virginia is one of the top homeschooling states in the US.  And yet....


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 6, 2021)

Titos said:


> This is why the education system should be structured so for elementary school you learn basic math, reading, science. Middle School and High School you take mostly electives that are what you are actually interested in learning. Imagine if in High School most of your classes were about Electronics, Programming, Welding, etc. You'd have alot more kids who could get a good job straight out of high school. Instead they force Jimmy to read through whatever was on Oprahs reading list when he would rather be doing anything else.


Good intentions, but this is a very bad idea. Children are stupid. Even young adults (high schoolers) are very stupid compared to older adults. They are too inexperienced to make a choice as to what they should learn about. The electives you describe can be picked up by hobby (for a wealthy child) or by apprenticeship (for a poor child), and should not be provided by any kind of publicly funded school system, at least not without a primary liberal arts education.

The problem with broad education today is that too much poorly written, unexciting stories are being presented to classes because they come from ‘diverse’ authors. Where once was the gallant tales of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table there is now dry poetry about how shitty the author imagined picking cotton to be. Math is also plagued by a desire to introduce advanced topics too early without allowing for advanced problem solving, instead of focusing on basic arithmetic more while introducing advanced problem solving (mental math, estimation. elimination, logic, etc.). Science, at least, does not seem to be as problematic, but because of the issue with math, there’s too much focus on memorization and not enough on applied math, and funding is always a problem for making engaging hands-on experiments. History (or ‘social studies’) is plagued with revisionism, but thankfully most school boards are pretty lenient about how much teachers can deviate from the curriculum so you have a decent amount of history teachers who try to ‘inject’ as much real history and practical political theory as possible.

Smart kids will naturally be interested in a broad education because smart people generally enjoy learning. It’s the dumb kids that seem to need more of a ‘focused’ primary education and in my opinion we shouldn’t be paying for their specializations when the free market can do that for us for free.

Why is a liberal arts education at the primary level? Won’t he just specialize in college? Because a smart kid will grow into a smart adult who will have a lot of influence and a lot of people under him, and so he needs to have a broad baseline education so he has some understanding of contexts outside his domain. 

The person who is smart enough to become an expert at something while also having a huge grasp of the world at large is the ideal educated man, in my opinion.


----------



## Tamerlane (Nov 6, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> When I saw that 8th graders in 1890 were doing more on their finals than I had to do to get into college it really fucking hit me that we are in a bad way, and it also hit me that the powers that be prefer us to be too stupid to function.
> 
> Note that Woodrow Wilson who got us into fucking WW1 in the first place was also the nigger who federalized education as well as establishing the federal reserve and the income tax.
> 
> Editing to doublepost: WW1 would have been best left as an exceptional individual fight between European powers


Yeah, but then Mr Rothschild wouldn't have got Palestine! Britain may even default! 
Never forget the Lusitania was secretly carrying arms.  Heck, it's almost like the whole thing was part of a plan to hedge a massive stake in the allied war effort.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 6, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> and funding is always a problem for making engaging hands-on experiments.


You can make alot of interesting shit for super cheap...


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 6, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> You can make alot of interesting shit for super cheap...


For example, ammonium nitrate and diesel fuel.


----------



## JohnDoe (Nov 7, 2021)

FatalTater said:


> Parents need to be wary of Dunning-Kruger syndrome and get help for teaching some subjects if it's something they don't know about, but if you can teach your kid to tie their shoes and use the toilet, you can teach them reading, writing, basic math, etc.


All that is required is to teach the child to read and to think, from there they can self educate if you instill a love of learning and the skillset to further themselves. The mind is a fire to be kindled, not a vessel to be filled. Of course having community to help you is a big boon, our local community all pitch in to help each other in small group settings. Nothing brings history to life like having someone's great grandpa tell everyone how it was, for example. (Plus he's got their German coming along really well too!) We have parents passionate about and skilled in the arts, technical fields, business and philosophy. Everything that should be covered in a well rounded education up to college is either here in our brains or is easily accessible to us, and filling in the learning gaps with our kids is not only a good technique but a great way to deepen our familial bonds. 

Nothing is beyond the power of your will and community!


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 7, 2021)

I like Jesse Watters' rant about VA state election.


----------



## ZMOT (Nov 8, 2021)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> Nah, I'm talking about practicalities, not fluff like stadiums. Long gone are the days when people could get by with a one room school house filled with students from multiple grades taught by one teacher, or students who only need to know how to read, write, and do basic math. Nowadays at minimum you need:


there's an argument to made (which I assume is @Sped Xing's as well) how much good education has to cost and how much you really need. of course everyone will say "only the best for my kid" - but how do you define best? ask a child, a parent and an admin what makes a "good" (so not even best) teacher and you'll get wildly different opinions.
next is the question what you're actually paying for, and I don't mean the content. broad education is nice - but only to a certain degree, and even more pointless when you whole future career path will specialize you even further. ask any biologist how much he or she remembers history. or a more obvious example: secondary languages.
don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it should be specialized right from the start, you need to offer a broad bouquet dumb as fuck teens can figure out what they want to do the rest of their life and there's an overlap you'd want the context in, but that choice should be done earlier than college, because as @George Lucas pointed out the content itself is getting more dense and pushed further and further. however, following that line why are trades less focused in schools then? broad is nice and all but if it intentionally skips over large parts I wouldn't exactly call it broad.

another thing you have to remember is that burger education is fucked by design (not a matter of better or worse, everything has pros and cons), but that demand of "only the best for my child" was over time supplied by squeezing parents and students harder and harder by costs. you're willing to pay for it, right?
for teaching you don't really need elite universities (yes, they will be have better teachers and facilities, but again, how much of that do you _really _need? networking opportunities have nothing to do with teaching), meaning you wouldn't need exorbitant tuition fees, which then would give the government no need to sell you 6 digit loans (which basically came out the logical reason that any government wants and needs smart citizens so it has an interest in supporting  it).

and that's before you get into the actual content itself.

TLDR: it's a trainwreck that would need a lot of longterm effort to really fix - so that's not gonna happen, ever.


----------



## Nate Higgers (Nov 8, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> What you *actually* need to teach a score of chilluns their Rs


*Hard *R’s?


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 8, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> Good intentions, but this is a very bad idea. Children are stupid. Even young adults (high schoolers) are very stupid compared to older adults. They are too inexperienced to make a choice as to what they should learn about.


How many adults have 100K in student loan debt for a degree they no longer have interest in, much less can find a job in?


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 8, 2021)

The undeniable fact is kids have to want to learn. You can do everything from flashy lights to beating them, but they have to have that internal motivation. Without it, your just wasting their time and yours. 

I've found both due to personal experience and observation that education has to be internally motivated. Simple as. If a kid is into history he's going to be eating everything up in the history lecture and more. If he isn't, he's going to be bored shitless and forget about it the minute he walks out the door. 

Of course, schools have to teach everything to everyone, but the fact remains, the drive to learn is either there or it isn't.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 8, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> How many adults have 100K in student loan debt for a degree they no longer have interest in, much less can find a job in?


Learning iambic pentameter when you're 16 doesn't mean you can't get a job when you're 18.


----------



## StuffedBallot (Nov 8, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Learning iambic pentameter when you're 16 doesn't mean you can't get a job when you're 18.



Because you should have been learning it when you were 12 as required reading, goddamn.


----------



## Back me up! (Nov 8, 2021)

Guys you are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy over thinking this. All you have to do separate kids into

1. Kids/families that want to learn.
2. Kids/families that don't give a shit. 

That's it. Thomas Jefferson, Advanced Placement, it really all boiled down to parents that really cared doing the leg work to get their kids to push themselves to excel.  Give a general education and let the kids that want to excel do it in a separate environment that isn't slowing any one down.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 8, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> 2. Kids/families that don't give a shit.


That would be racist if we said then kids/family that don't give a shit live "in 'da hood".


----------



## X Prime (Nov 9, 2021)

Ousted Virginia Dems walk back on concessions as races appear headed for recounts
					

Despite their slim leads, Republicans indicated they will ultimately prevail in the two House District races eligible for recounts.




					www.newsweek.com
				












						Ousted Virginia Dems Walk Back on Concessions as Races Appear Headed …
					

archived 10 Nov 2021 01:28:51 UTC




					archive.vn
				




It looks like they've been fortifying after it was already over.


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I don't think I said you should try to do so.
> 
> However, you do not need a massive bureaucracy in order to get a competent calculus teacher, nor does the existing apparatus get you competent teachers.


Agree.  Why can military members successfully teach others with maybe a six-week instructor course, and it takes years in college for some kid to become a teacher?   I know, from personal experience.   Might take a little longer for prospective K-12 teachers, but they don't need years of training.   Can also tell you that many colleges/universities use professionals from the business world as adjunct instructors.  These people have little in the way of instructor training but seem to get the job done.  

Oh, a very interesting article about CRT and VA schools.  



			Critical race theory pervasive in Virginia teacher training materials, contrary to Democratic claims
		










						Critical race theory pervasive in Virginia teacher training materials…
					

archived 10 Nov 2021 15:51:29 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Learning iambic pentameter when you're 16 doesn't mean you can't get a job when you're 18.


Shit, didn't know what a gerund was in English until I learned Korean gerunds in language school.  Surprising how much you learn about English when learning a foreign language.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 10, 2021)

Here's another correct opinion to piss people off:

If it was easier and more lucrative to become a schoolteacher, fewer of them would be pedophiles and tyrants.

Right now, needing a bachelors plus extra training means you need to be extremely motivated to go into schoolteaching.  Sure, the best will make it through, but so will the people who will do ANYTHING in order to be put in a position of power over other people's children.

Those starry-eyed wonderful teachers would just be more successful if they didn't have to work so hard to get there, and with a bigger hiring pool, you could afford to fire more creeps.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Right now, needing a bachelors plus extra training means you need to be extremely motivated to go into schoolteaching. Sure, the best will make it through, but so will the people who will do ANYTHING in order to be put in a position of power over other people's children.


mostly lazy people become teachers, its a safe job, low hours and nobody cares if you dotn do good work. 99% of teachers would be fired from a subway for their lazyness.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 10, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> mostly lazy people become teachers, its a safe job, low hours and nobody cares if you dotn do good work. 99% of teachers would be fired from a subway for their lazyness.


If you're not lazy, you burn out.

The route TO becoming a teacher, at least in the US, is a huge pain in the ass, and only motivated people do it.

It's kinda like what I've said elsewhere about how getting a CDL is such a pain that it creates a driver shortage despite truck driving being easy and profitable.  I really don't care if people abuse trucks, though.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> If you're not lazy, you burn out.
> 
> The route TO becoming a teacher, at least in the US, is a huge pain in the ass, and only motivated people do it.
> 
> It's kinda like what I've said elsewhere about how getting a CDL is such a pain that it creates a driver shortage despite truck driving being easy and profitable.  I really don't care if people abuse trucks, though.


literally the opposite

there are some bureaucratic hurdles but compared to any other profession?  

I have had to actively avoid becoming a teacher, it's constantly being shoved at me as a career possibility


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 10, 2021)

barleyrugsoap said:


> literally the opposite
> 
> there are some bureaucratic hurdles but compared to any other profession?
> 
> I have had to actively avoid becoming a teacher, it's constantly being shoved at me as a career possibility


You gotta be kidding.  An extra year of coursework to get a teacher's certification on top of a Bachelor's is something you have to "actively avoid?"  Just how long are you planning on living?


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> You gotta be kidding.  An extra year of coursework to get a teacher's certification on top of a Bachelor's is something you have to "actively avoid?"  Just how long are you planning on living?


It’s not at all fucking difficult to get a bachelor’s degree in the U.S., and unlike things like medical school or graduate school you don’t actually need to do well in the subjects you took or for it to even be accredited to get the credential.

I’m not saying teachers are all complete morons, and from my experience they generally are decently smart, but it’s not a challenging career path. It really is the default white collar path if you didn’t do well enough in school/picked a bad degree/didn’t network properly to get a good job or doctorate program lined up out of school.

Teaching is to BA what nursing is to BS (albeit nursing is harder to get into).


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 10, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> It’s not at all fucking difficult to get a bachelor’s degree in the U.S., and unlike things like medical school or graduate school you don’t actually need to do well in the subjects you took or for it to even be accredited to get the credential.
> 
> I’m not saying teachers are all complete morons, and from my experience they generally are decently smart, but it’s not a challenging career path. It really is the default white collar path if you didn’t do well enough in school/picked a bad degree/didn’t network properly to get a good job or doctorate program lined up out of school.
> 
> Teaching is to BA what nursing is to BS.


I think you're misunderstanding me.  I'm not saying you have to be smart to get a Bachelor's, or to go on to add in a teacher's certificate.  I'm saying that 4-5 years of your life, or about a sixth of adulthood if you're lucky, is a major investment.

Imagine you had to do one enlistment in the military to get some job.  How much motivation would someone need?

Now imagine that you only have that job waiting, not the GI Bill, Veteran's Land Board, and all the dicksucking the public has been offering vets since 1991.  It's not *hard* to push a broom for four years, but at least the military pays you and will fix your teeth.  You don't come out of an enlistment with 100 grand in debt with no equity.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I think you're misunderstanding me.  I'm not saying you have to be smart to get a Bachelor's, or to go on to add in a teacher's certificate.  I'm saying that 4-5 years of your life, or about a sixth of adulthood if you're lucky, is a major investment.
> 
> Imagine you had to do one enlistment in the military to get some job.  How much motivation would someone need?
> 
> Now imagine that you only have that job waiting, not the GI Bill, Veteran's Land Board, and all the dicksucking the public has been offering vets since 1991.  It's not *hard* to push a broom for four years, but at least the military pays you and will fix your teeth.  You don't come out of an enlistment with 100 grand in debt with no equity.


It’s not like those five years are solely devoted to studying. It’s literally no different from spending five years just working. Plus you can work part-time and it’s very common to work during the credential period. The people who become teachers either think it’s worth the debt, got scholarships/worked and so have no debt, or already have the debt and are just getting the credential because it’s basically their only option (sunk-cost education).

If it was a ‘major investment’, teachers wouldn’t get paid shit. It’s a low-risk, easy path and so you get paid accordingly.

You sound like someone who might have problems with doing clerical work like submitting a report on time and so staying focused and submitting to authority enough to get a bachelor’s seems like a fucking miracle to you. For a lot of people, this is not the case, and doing something like sweeping a broom instead for five years is utter hell for them. It’s a different state of mind and shouldn’t be generalized for the entire population.

I would rather spend literally fourteen years in academia hell clawing for a Ph.D. than volunteer myself to go shoot people for just a year. That’s just me. I know that there are people that think that joining the military is actually a fucking ‘investment’ for them. I try not to judge those people as I have not experienced the things they have.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 10, 2021)

"Five years of paying to attend classes and do honework is literally no different from getting paid for working."  Okeydokey, artichokey.

For the record, I have an AS and a BA.  I don't talk about them much because trucking is more profitable, farming is more interesting, and the Marine Corps was more entertaining.

You are correct about me not liking people who consider themselves "authority," though.  I think you meant that as an insult, which is funny.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> "Five years of paying to attend classes and do honework is literally no different from getting paid for working."  Okeydokey, artichokey.
> 
> For the record, I have an AS and a BA.  I don't talk about them much because trucking is more profitable, farming is more interesting, and the Marine Corps was more entertaining.
> 
> You are correct about me not liking people who consider themselves "authority," though.  I think you meant that as an insult, which is funny.


In terms of time spent, no it’s no different. You’re either going to spend the time working or studying. Now consider this:

1. You’re opposed to military service because you don’t want to kill people.

2. You enjoy learning and you do well in school.

3. You don’t have any particular skills.

4. You don’t enjoy manual labor.

Why would going to school for five years be difficult? The only argument left is about debt, but teachers can get their loans forgiven, so that’s really a non-issue.

You seem to be bent that working as a trucker or some other boring-as-hell job is the optimal choice for everyone, and that’s simply retarded, and you look retarded when you say things like becoming a teacher is some huge life-wasting investment, when compared to Ph.D.’s and M.D.’s it’s nothing. It’s all a matter of perspective. You look at one more year for a credential as hell. A lot of people don’t. Some people enjoy that time of their life. Some people even enjoy their time getting their Ph.D. They make the most of it by attending seminars, conferences, etc. Education is not just a means to an end. It’s something that is actually fun for a lot of people.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> You gotta be kidding.  An extra year of coursework to get a teacher's certification on top of a Bachelor's is something you have to "actively avoid?"  Just how long are you planning on living?


that's just to teach in a public school
and it's not very hard to do anyway


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 11, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> In terms of time spent, no it’s no different. You’re either going to spend the time working or studying. Now consider this:
> 
> 1. You’re opposed to military service because you don’t want to kill people.
> 
> ...


You're so mad, and your reading comprehension is so poor.  Go sit in the corner.

1) I was using a four year military enlistment as an equivalent barrier to entry to a four year degree, you absolute unit of density.  I was in no way saying "join the military."  I never, ever recommend joining the military.  Feel free to spend the entire day searching my post history if you think you can find a single instance where I said "everyone should join the military."

2) Durr me no enjoy learning.  Me am just dum dum.

3) Your mother has some particular skills.

4) Nobody enjoys manual labor.  That's why you have to pay people to do it.

Going to school for five years is a barrier to entry, holey underwear.  Five years is a long time, and I can tell you from painful experience that people with bachelor's degrees are no more well-rounded or interested in the world than people without.  This country is full of mouthbreathers who think they're Socrates because they got seconds on the High School experience.

In theory, college could be a place where really smart people work together to learn and learn about learning.  In practice, it's just a handy way to divide society between those who have the resources to delay making money for years "smart," or "middle class," and those utter fools who don't have the support network to spend eight semesters falling asleep to powerpoint.


Nor have I ever said trucking or other boring-ass jobs are the optimal for everyone.  I've recommended that young, unmarried men consider driving a truck.  Everyone who likes eating should take a lucrative job with relatively low barriers to entry, if they aren't already dead set on casting bronzes or sorting artifacts or sexing rats.  

"Nobody should get a worthless degree" does not mean "all degrees are worthless."  "Five years of college is a bigger barrier to entry than OJT to make the same or better money" does not mean "it can't be done."  

You've proved my point for me multiple times by saying "people that really want to be teachers can do it."  Yes, highly motivated people will overcome that barrier to entry.  Nobody ever considers teaching third grade as a simple job, and that's a problem, because it means you select against plenty of people who could teach snot-noses long division.  That's not hard.  Requiring 5 years of training doesn't make the teachers smarter.  It narrows the recruitment pool.

I'm not some boomerposter saying everyone should drive a truck, and I have, in fact, read upwards of three books.  Four, if you count my audio version of "A Great Day for Up."


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Nov 11, 2021)

imagine if you put all this energy into running a school


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 11, 2021)

Just give me really stupid students who constantly lie about what I say to them.

We both deserve tophats, but I maintain that I at least was making any sense.


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 11, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> You're so mad, and your reading comprehension is so poor.  Go sit in the corner.
> 
> 1) I was using a four year military enlistment as an equivalent barrier to entry to a four year degree, you absolute unit of density.  I was in no way saying "join the military."  I never, ever recommend joining the military.  Feel free to spend the entire day searching my post history if you think you can find a single instance where I said "everyone should join the military."
> 
> ...


I’m the mad one?


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 11, 2021)

Interesting op-ed.









						Virginia Paves the Way for Trump’s Return › American Greatness
					

There has been a great deal of discussion of the widespread Republican victories last week, many of them belaboring the obvious. Fundamentally, the United States is a political society based on…




					amgreatness.com
				












						Virginia Paves the Way for Trump’s Return › American Greatness
					

archived 9 Nov 2021 22:01:47 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 11, 2021)

JosephStalin said:


> Interesting op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am ready for the Cleveland administration.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Nov 11, 2021)

George Lucas said:


> I’m the mad one?



You want pulling yourself up by your bootstraps to be easy because then you can feel better about having life on easy mode because mumsy and dadsy handed you things on a silver platter.

I was in the Army and served long enough to qualify for the troops-to-teachers program, but I couldn't use it (even though I happily would have, as I love educating).

While you consider this, I will say, I deployed for a year to one of the most heavily mortared bases in Iraq. Try to imagine mortar shells dropping on you on a weekly basis -- some of them as close as 100 meters away -- and then you have to leave that and still hold down a job *and* do all the work of  getting your college degree to be 'worthy' of becoming a teacher.

My military contract was to get the GI Bill just so I could afford college, and when I got there I had entitled professors with exactly your attitude tell me I couldn't understand poverty after risking my life for the money to get my education. They said this for no other reason than our skin color was the same and THEY  had been handed everything they could ever ask for. THEY had never experienced poverty, so no one with their same skin tone could possibly know hardship. It's _exactly _your argument and made for the same reasons.

None of us are mad. We're deeply disappointed that you have so little humanity and empathy that you're taking this stance. Have you no decency, sir? At long last, have you no decency?


----------



## X Prime (Nov 11, 2021)

I didn't think we'd find a poster who is as bad at defending their stances as their namesake is at making movies, but here we are.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Nov 11, 2021)

JosephStalin said:


> Interesting op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good, people aren't buying the neo-con line of "we don't need drumpf we need more 'principled conservatives'"


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 12, 2021)

contradiction of terns said:


> You want pulling yourself up by your bootstraps to be easy because then you can feel better about having life on easy mode because mumsy and dadsy handed you things on a silver platter.
> 
> I was in the Army and served long enough to qualify for the troops-to-teachers program, but I couldn't use it (even though I happily would have, as I love educating).
> 
> ...


I was from a poor family, so I don't really get what you're saying. Lots of people who are from rich families become teachers, and lots of people who are from poor families become teachers. That background doesn't change how much time or money it takes to become a teacher, nor does it change what grades you need to get.

I'm not a teacher, btw. I just know a lot of people who got nearly worthless degrees and became teachers because it was the path of least resistance for them. FWIW, all these people came from better off families than I was, though they weren't rich, more like middle or upper-middle class, and I'm pretty sure they all ended up with debt by the end of it, even if some started with scholarships. From what I know, they don't even seem to be bad teachers. They were just young and inexperienced and picked stupid degrees without considering how to get a job after college.

Maybe I touched a nerve because I gave an example of someone who doesn't want to join the military? Those people literally exist. To pretend there aren't people like that is ridiculous. Do you really _want _those people in the military if you can help it?


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 12, 2021)

You touched a nerve because you act like anyone who doesn't stamp paperwork for a living is a subhuman retard.

The irony is you seem completely incapable of grasping that a college degree isn't a given.  I thought to try an analogy about activation energy, but for all your pretension, I doubt you'd understand such a basic principle.

Are you MacAuliffe's speech writer?


----------



## George Lucas (Nov 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> You touched a nerve because you act like anyone who doesn't stamp paperwork for a living is a subhuman exceptional individual.
> 
> The irony is you seem completely incapable of grasping that a college degree isn't a given.  I thought to try an analogy about activation energy, but for all your pretension, I doubt you'd understand such a basic principle.
> 
> Are you MacAuliffe's speech writer?


I try to treat everyone like a subhuman retard.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 12, 2021)

"Unlike you capite censi who only like carrying rocks, I actually enjoy thinking and learning."

If you were a bit better at arguing, I would have assumed you were joking.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> The irony is you seem completely incapable of grasping that a college degree isn't a given. I thought to try an analogy about activation energy, but for all your pretension, I doubt you'd understand such a basic principle.


Well you need a degree for some work.  sure some teaching jobs can be filled with people from other professions without a degree. like sport, woodworking or computer shit.


also getting a degree is not that hard,  even i got one, and i can barely read or write.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 12, 2021)

Only about one in three adults in the US has a bachelor's or higher.  That alone means you've reduced your hiring pool by 66 percent, before we even talk about an extra year of teaching certification. 

As you said, and I agree, getting a bachelor's isn't *hard.*  You don't have to be smart, you just need time and money.  Therefore, by restricting a job to people who have passed that barrier, you are not selecting for smart people, but people with time and money (or willingness to accrue substantial debt.)

You are correct, Stoneheart, that a lot of people who stick with teaching for the long haul are just lazy.  Here comes the second part of what I was saying, which has gotten left aside-- do you know how to weed out indolence?  And perverts, for that matter?  You have to fire them, because they can't be fixed.

So the current problem with the recruitment and retention of teachers in US public schools is this: there are substantial barriers to entry which do not select for better employees, and once they have their jobs, teachers are hard to fire, partly because of unions and partly because the pipeline for recruitment is long and has little attraction for most people.

If you want non-rapey teachers who are willing to do their jobs, and capable of doing so efficiently, you need more incentive to be a teacher (for example, higher pay) and a higher turnover of personnel.  If you have more people trying to be teachers, you can afford to shitcan more.


It sounds much easier on paper, of course.  Guilds and bureaucracies resist such measures quite effectively, and US culture doesn't help in this case at all.


----------



## Falcos_Commisar (Nov 13, 2021)

Titos said:


> This is why the education system should be structured so for elementary school you learn basic math, reading, science. Middle School and High School you take mostly electives that are what you are actually interested in learning. Imagine if in High School most of your classes were about Electronics, Programming, Welding, etc. You'd have alot more kids who could get a good job straight out of high school. Instead they force Jimmy to read through whatever was on Oprahs reading list when he would rather be doing anything else.


You don't want a society where the baseline reading level is 5th grade. I do agree more vocational stuff should be taught in HS, but leave the bulk of that for a vocational school.



Sweet and Savoury said:


> Your still better off in the States then anywhere else in the Western world.
> 
> Or you could do what I did and just move somewhere sunny and Latin.  Them Latino's dont cotton too well to most progressive ideals.


I'd rather not get kidnapped and murdered because Ponce y Juan think all gringos are millionaires..... Only exceptions are Panama, Puerto Rico, and MAYBE Uruguay



CarlosDanger said:


> Apparently Democrats got the shit kicked out of them in Long Island. Also Texas special runoff, Republicans flipped a D+12 county seat.


They did and it was is fucking SAN ANTONIO


----------



## Michael Janke (Nov 13, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Only about one in three adults in the US has a bachelor's or higher


that number is bad without context. there are tons of majors. i think psychology is or was the number 1 major for instance. then you have shit like buisness admin. lawyers need an undergrad degree just to go to law school.



George Lucas said:


> I know that there are people that think that joining the military is actually a fucking ‘investment’ for them. I try not to judge those people as I have not experienced the things they have.


that depends on the branch and job in the military. a lot of people that join the military get trained in skilled trades. i think the most common is some kind of mechanic.
you also get government clearence that you can continue to use, while a civilian.
so you can get set up for those pretty cozy jobs right out of the military.
or if you stayed enlisted, i'd recommend becoming a warrant officer.
commissioned officers are another story
if you become an officer right out of ROTC in college and do your 20 years. you can basically retire on an officers pension, assuming you got promoted enough times. thats retiring in your 40's
edit: in terms of investment there are some non monetary benefits. in the navy, you essentially globetrot for a few years. how many people can afford to travel around the world in their late treens/early 20's?


----------



## X Prime (Nov 13, 2021)

Dear Lord, the edit button exists for a reason.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Nov 13, 2021)

X Prime said:


> Dear Lord, the edit button exists for a reason.



Fuck The Edit button.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 13, 2021)

Michael Janke said:


> that number is bad without context. there are tons of majors. i think psychology is or was the number 1 major for instance. then you have shit like buisness admin. lawyers need an undergrad


We need more barriers to entry against Lawyers.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 13, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> As you said, and I agree, getting a bachelor's isn't *hard.* You don't have to be smart, you just need time and money. Therefore, by restricting a job to people who have passed that barrier, you are not selecting for smart people, but people with time and money (or willingness to accrue substantial debt.)


yeah and whats the problem with that? you dont want smart teachers...



Sped Xing said:


> You are correct, Stoneheart, that a lot of people who stick with teaching for the long haul are just lazy. Here comes the second part of what I was saying, which has gotten left aside-- do you know how to weed out indolence? And perverts, for that matter? You have to fire them, because they can't be fixed.


University is there to weed them out. 




Sped Xing said:


> If you want non-rapey teachers who are willing to do their jobs, and capable of doing so efficiently, you need more incentive to be a teacher (for example, higher pay) and a higher turnover of personnel. If you have more people trying to be teachers, you can afford to shitcan more.


or just use some of the money spend on school for some PR campaign to attract the right people.
You want normal white middle class woman that want an easy job while their husband and kids are out of the house. 

That doesnt work in inner city schools, those should be run by the Army with MP on location to beat down those who act up.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 13, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> University is there to weed them out.


Lazy people succeed more in university, because they cheat.



Stoneheart said:


> That doesnt work in inner city schools, those should be run by the Army with MP on location to beat down those who act up.


Inner city schools should be run on diesel generators, for. . . reasons.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 13, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Lazy people succeed more in university, because they cheat.


Nobody cheats at a teachers exam, people who would fail it are to stupid to effectivly cheat.


----------



## LightDragonman1 (Nov 14, 2021)

Given how this Virgina election turned out, I think I was right to say that Biden winning only weakened the Democratic Party, at least in the eyes of the populace.

Heck, COVID-19 was, imo, the main reason that Trump lost, both due to the mail-in ballots, and the fact that it finally game the DNC something they could actually use against him. Everyone just wanted a return to normalcy, and thus, Biden was elected. But now, a year after and it being made clear that the DNC and the others seem intent on keeping it as long as they can in order to make people more dependent on them, combined with Biden's poor state of health and questionable actions as president, I think people (minus sites like TV Tropes) are looking back to Trump and the Republican party and thinking:


----------



## Michael Janke (Nov 14, 2021)

LightDragonman1 said:


> Everyone just wanted a return to normalcy


thats kind of why i think De Santis could likely win.
florida is the biggest anti lockdown state of them all.


----------



## Kane Lives (Nov 15, 2021)

Has all the outstanding races been counted? Is there anywhere where I can find the final tally of who won and what? It's difficult to sort through all the fucking op eds that come up on search.


----------



## Trianon (Nov 15, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> Has all the outstanding races been counted? Is there anywhere where I can find the final tally of who won and what? It's difficult to sort through all the fucking op eds that come up on search.


There are two House seats that are close enough to qualify for a recount (<0.5%), which the Republicans led in, but the Democratic candidates have not asked for a recount yet. They are entitled to one funded by the state, but the GOP have said they are confident that they will retain the lead in both.

So the seats currently stand at 50-48 in the Virginia House, 52-48 if the recounts are dismissed or verify their win.

The Republicans have already picked their speaker and majority leader.

Here's a good site for results: https://www.vpap.org/elections/house/candidates/general/


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 15, 2021)

Michael Janke said:


> thats kind of why i think De Santis could likely win.
> florida is the biggest anti lockdown state of them all.


And states who have current RINO as governor like Vermont need to elect real Reps, not RINOs.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 15, 2021)

Sorry for the double post but in the aftermath of the Virginia State election, there's some Dems who switch to GOP like that longtime Democrat Rep of Rio Grande City.  








						State Rep. Ryan Guillen switches to GOP in latest blow to South Texas Democrats
					

The Rio Grande City lawmaker was the least liberal Democrat in the Texas House this year, according to a political scientist’s rankings of lawmakers.




					www.texastribune.org
				






> FLORESVILLE — Longtime Democratic state Rep. Ryan Guillen of Rio Grande City is switching parties as Republicans press to make new inroads in South Texas and after redistricting made his district much more favorable to the GOP.
> 
> Guillen made the announcement Monday morning at a news conference here where he was joined by Gov. Greg Abbott and House Speaker Dade Phelan, R-Beaumont.
> 
> "Friends, something is happening in South Texas, and many of us are waking up to the fact that the values of those in Washington, D.C., are not our values, not the values of most Texans," Guillen said. "The ideology of defunding the police, of destroying the oil and gas industry and the chaos at our border is disastrous for those of us who live here in South Texas."


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Nov 15, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> And states who have current RINO as governor like Vermont need to elect real Reps, not RINOs.


Who in the state of Bernie Sanders would actually vote in a real Republican though?


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 16, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> And states who have current RINO as governor like Vermont need to elect real Reps, not RINOs.


Can you even call them RINOs when people like the VT governor, Larry Hogan in Maryland, and Charlie Baker in Massachusetts are more left-wing than the average Democrat in most states? They win because the states are so full of nutjobs that anyone right of Hillary Clinton would be smeared 24/7 as a Nazi and no centrist could ever vote for a Nazi.

Like Virginia isn't anywhere near as fucked as Vermont but Youngkin won by only 2 percent despite the other guy running a campaign centered around how stupid parents are compared to the government and supporting tranny bathroom rapists. Because Youngkin said "Nah, I think parents have a right to decide their children's education and this 'critical race theory' stuff seems kinda wrong to teach," he was called a Trumpian Hitlerian Nazi for months in the media. How many people actually know what the guy stands for outside the education? Youngkin isn't as garbage as Hogan, Baker, or whoever the Vermont guy is, but I'm pretty sure he's still a moderate.

That's the sort of shit anyone with sanity is up against outside of a few red states.


Iceland Heavy said:


> Who in the state of Bernie Sanders would actually vote in a real Republican though?


They probably exist since New Hampshire is right next door where you can find all sorts of crazy libertarian types but AFAIK Vermont has been overrun with hippies since Woodstock. New England Republicans historically were key founders of the Uniparty system and the state parties still can win at times because the Democrats are so batshit insane.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Nov 16, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Can you even call them RINOs when people like the VT governor, Larry Hogan in Maryland, and Charlie Baker in Massachusetts are more left-wing than the average Democrat in most states? They win because the states are so full of nutjobs that anyone right of Hillary Clinton would be smeared 24/7 as a Nazi and no centrist could ever vote for a Nazi.
> 
> Like Virginia isn't anywhere near as fucked as Vermont but Youngkin won by only 2 percent despite the other guy running a campaign centered around how stupid parents are compared to the government and supporting tranny bathroom rapists. Because Youngkin said "Nah, I think parents have a right to decide their children's education and this 'critical race theory' stuff seems kinda wrong to teach," he was called a Trumpian Hitlerian Nazi for months in the media. How many people actually know what the guy stands for outside the education? Youngkin isn't as garbage as Hogan, Baker, or whoever the Vermont guy is, but I'm pretty sure he's still a moderate.
> 
> ...


Imagine a timeline where letting tranny rapists anally violate teenage daughters in public school restrooms becomes a campaign point of state-level democrats.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 16, 2022)

The hills are alive with the sound of Reckoning!






Vaccine and Mask Mandates rescinded. Critical Race Theory applied principles banned. Directive to the Attorney General to investigate Loudon Counties government and School Board. 

Ole Virginia is back. So fucking happy.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Jan 16, 2022)

Winsome Sears came to rescind mask mandates and punish troon rapists, and she’s all outta mandates.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jan 16, 2022)

I don’t know any teachers, students,, or parents that are happy with the mask mandate being rescinded. Not that it actually will be, it’s more of a symbolic gesture to the undereducated voters, but my point stands. 
I do expect Youngkin will have his trump buddies raping our land in short order though. 
Now give me my Easter island heads to match my profile pic.


----------



## What the shit (Jan 16, 2022)

The GOP is having a resurgence. If they keep doing this, then I'm sure they'll win more elections than expected.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 16, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> The hills are alive with the sound of Reckoning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! This is like the part of Harry Potter where VOLDEMORT takes over Hogwarts! #Resist


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jan 16, 2022)

What the shit said:


> The GOP is having a resurgence. If they keep doing this, then I'm sure they'll win more elections than expected.


I come from a long line of old south GOP. Respectfully, this is not the GOP.   I wouldn’t even call it republican any more.


----------



## What the shit (Jan 16, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I come from a long line of old south GOP. Respectfully, this is not the GOP.   I wouldn’t even call it republican any more.


What would you call it then?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jan 16, 2022)

What the shit said:


> What would you call it then?


Judging by...



Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I don’t know any teachers, students,, or parents that are happy with the mask mandate being rescinded. Not that it actually will be, it’s more of a symbolic gesture to the undereducated voters, but my point stands.
> I do expect Youngkin will have his trump buddies raping our land in short order though.
> Now give me my Easter island heads to match my profile pic.


I'm guessing something along the lines of UNCOUTH DRUMPF FACISTS REEEEEEEEEEE
Can't we just go back to the good old days of losing with dignity and smugly quipping about what would happen if the Democrats did it?


----------



## Josterman (Jan 16, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> The hills are alive with the sound of Reckoning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call it critcal race applied principles aka crap and boy the racists and the wokescolds of Twitter are fuming 
take this ghouls CRAP advocate who some people might be familiar with 
https://twitter.com/ImSpeaking13/st...7?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 16, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I don’t know any teachers, students,, or parents that are happy with the mask mandate being rescinded. Not that it actually will be, it’s more of a symbolic gesture to the undereducated voters, but my point stands.
> I do expect Youngkin will have his trump buddies raping our land in short order though.
> Now give me my Easter island heads to match my profile pic.


It's probably pretty hard to run into many "undereducated" teachers, students or parents at the country club, so I believe you when you say that you've never met any.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Jan 16, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I don’t know any teachers, students,, or parents that are happy with the mask mandate being rescinded. Not that it actually will be, it’s more of a symbolic gesture to the undereducated voters, but my point stands.
> I do expect Youngkin will have his trump buddies raping our land in short order though.
> Now give me my Easter island heads to match my profile pic.


I'm not trying to be cute, but have you ever been to a grade school with a mask mandate?  A plurality of kids are wearing adult masks that are too big for them that don't cover their nose.  They wipe their noses and hands on their masks, and they've been trading masks like we used to trade lunch food for the majority of the pandemic.  If anything the masks are a liability as far as germ transmission.


----------



## Josterman (Jan 17, 2022)

Some tweets relating to Virginia,CRT and MLK which by the way MLK would of hate people like imspeaking13/kate and people like her


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jan 17, 2022)

He's ending the state of emergency due to COVID right?


----------



## Josterman (Jan 17, 2022)

Indirectly talking about Youngkin


----------



## Keystone (Jan 21, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> The hills are alive with the sound of Reckoning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if he'll do anything about all the gun control shit the last faggot in office pushed that made like over half the state's sheriffs show up and protest that they wouldn't enforce any of it.


----------



## Josterman (Jan 21, 2022)

Keystone said:


> Wonder if he'll do anything about all the gun control shit the last faggot in office pushed that made like over half the state's sheriffs show up and protest that they wouldn't enforce any of it.


Probably end all of it it will be a massive win for 2A


----------



## robobobo (Jan 21, 2022)

Just about none of those gun control laws actually passed in the first place.  There was so much pushback that the majority got shelved and never came back.


----------



## Josterman (Jan 22, 2022)

robobobo said:


> Just about none of those gun control laws actually passed in the first place.  There was so much pushback that the majority got shelved and never came back.


the protest was massive


----------



## z0mb0 (Jan 23, 2022)

Josterman said:


> the protest was massive


And entirely peaceful.


----------



## Josterman (Jan 23, 2022)

z0mb0 said:


> And entirely peaceful.


Sure was and not peaceful by the left standards ie lighting fires and riots


----------



## z0mb0 (Jan 23, 2022)

Josterman said:


> Sure was and not peaceful by the left standards ie lighting fires and riots


of course. there was a bunch of armed people there from the area. what kind of moron would try something with those caveats. Hell a terrorist tried to do something there iirc and he was id'd then apprehended no issue.


----------



## Josterman (Jan 23, 2022)

z0mb0 said:


> of course. there was a bunch of armed people there from the area. what kind of moron would try something with those caveats. Hell a terrorist tried to do something there iirc and he was id'd then apprehended no issue.


Armed society minus the ones not right in the head is polite one


----------



## Back me up! (Jan 24, 2022)

If you guys want to see HOW Virginia went  red the Virginia Project is hosting a discussion and review of getting a candidate in every position possible on Feb 2th.



			https://twitter.com/ProjectVirginia/status/1485624012281688067?t=5Li8j2eW3qNYQDRDxs2_xQ&s=19
		


In the past they have done videos on how to be a poll watcher and how to report possible fraud.


----------



## Trianon (Jan 25, 2022)

Today was the day Youngkin's order to stop forced masking went into effect. Several of the most populated school districts outright refused and separated any kid who wouldn't wear a mask and made them learn virtually. 

Youngkin is asking people to follow their principals' decisions until the case can be resolved in the state Supreme Court, hopefully this week.

But today a lone Democrat senator, Chap Peterson, said he was game to legislate mask bans if the EO is ruled unconstitutional. He represents Fairfax, the source of every evil lib thing.

Meaning, in the space of a week, the GOP has cracked the state Senate and can pass legislation. They only need one Democrat to defect. And it's notable that Peterson could just let the justification for mask mandates expire in August as it's meant to, but he wants to go on record as getting rid of mandates. There's not even a state election this fall. Also, Peterson helped write the bill to force Virginia schools to be in-person back in 2021, and the Fairfax Dems already hate him for that.





Link


----------



## Kane Lives (Jan 25, 2022)

Trianon said:


> Today was the day Youngkin's order to stop forced masking went into effect. Several of the most populated school districts outright refused and separated any kid who wouldn't wear a mask and made them learn virtually.
> 
> Youngkin is asking people to follow their principals' decisions until the case can be resolved in the state Supreme Court, hopefully this week.
> 
> ...


I wonder just bad their internal polling really is for him to be cucking openly like that to Youngkin.

Biden certainly isn't helping his party at this stage.


----------



## Back me up! (Jan 25, 2022)

What is is even funnier/stupider is that TODAY (1/25/2022) is Fairfax first day back in person under the new EO. For the past months or so Fairfax has not had full day in person for a while so that VA Senator must be feeling the heat from parents.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jan 25, 2022)

Meanwhile there's still a stubborn superintendent who still wants to wear mask against the new governor policies.








						VA school superintendent defies ban on school mask mandates
					

Not liking executive orders so much now, eh?




					hotair.com
				





> Upon taking office as Governor of Virginia, one of the first things that Glenn Youngkin did was to take a page from the Ron Desantis playbook and issue an executive order forbidding public schools from imposing face mask mandates, leaving the decision about masking up to the parents. That clearly didn’t sit well with Scott Brabrand, the Superintendent of Fairfax County Public Schools. He responded by publishing a “Principal Briefing” presentation instructing school administration officials to suspend students who were not in compliance with the order. But Brabrand seemed to be trying to be clever by listing face masks as part of the school dress code, allowing for suspensions based on that criteria. So now there is a standoff between the county and the Governor over this issue. (Daily Wire)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josterman (Jan 28, 2022)

From Femcel Antifaoperative
you know the drill you know what she looks like her is her account


			https://twitter.com/antifaoperative


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Jan 29, 2022)

I know it's really early to say this, but ...

Virginia, I'm currently jealous of you.  Your governor is actually trying to fight for you.

I'm still waiting for Youngkin to disappoint me at some point (because, duh, he's a politician), but his first week in office has impressed me.  He's starting off strong.  And given the collective "REEEEE-ing" from the establishment, Youngkin appears to be over the target.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Jan 29, 2022)

https://eand.co/is-america-becoming-a-nazi-country-ede270781c73 
https://archive.md/82EBy








						The Pundits are Wrong — America’s in Grave Danger
					

The Big Lies are Getting Bigger, the Coup’s Getting More Brazen, and America’s Falling Apart




					eand.co
				



https://archive.md/NwtIA
GLENN YOUNGKIN IS LITERALLY HITLER IN A SWEATER AND HE'S GONNA SLAUGHTER EVERYBODY RUUUUUUUN


StarkRavingMad said:


> I know it's really early to say this, but ...
> 
> Virginia, I'm currently jealous of you.  Your governor is actually trying to fight for you.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Youngkin to disappoint me at some point (because, duh, he's a politician), but his first week in office has impressed me.  He's starting off strong.  And given the collective "REEEEE-ing" from the establishment, Youngkin appears to be over the target.


People were skeptical of him, thinking he was gonna RINO, but he and  especially his AG have been excellent.


----------



## Livecorpse (Jan 29, 2022)

FAQnews Correspondent said:


> https://eand.co/is-america-becoming-a-nazi-country-ede270781c73
> https://archive.md/82EBy
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see the one where (I think) Acosta said that Virginia is literally a Soviet-style police state because Youngkin set up a tipline for parents to report objectionable content in schools? I know they always project, but reading that was kind of incredible.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Jan 29, 2022)

Livecorpse said:


> Did you see the one where (I think) Acosta said that Virginia is literally a Soviet-style police state because Youngkin set up a tipline for parents to report objectionable content in schools? I know they always project, but reading that was kind of incredible.


I haven't before you mentioned it. This is hilarious. I'm glad that the right is finally stopping with the "th-that's not me!!" placating garbage and not giving a shit.


			https://mobile.twitter.com/townhallcom/status/1486360155671470080?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1486360155671470080%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fijr.com%2Facosta-claims-virginia-become-soviet-style-police-state-gop-governor%2F


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Jan 30, 2022)

Josterman said:


> From Femcel AntifaoperativeView attachment 2931019
> you know the drill you know what she looks like her is her account
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/antifaoperative


Actually that’s semi-true. If you are racist you may or may not feel guilty about racism, but if you do, you are definitely racist, because you think black people are subhumans instead of regular people who are products of their culture like everyone else. Whether you think they’re subhumans and you’re sick of their bullshit and wish we’d picked our own cotton, or whether you think they’re intellectual and moral babies whose inability to achieve baseline adult levels of competence must be soothed and supplemented forever, you still think they’re not the same as you - are less than you - in profoundly meaningful ways.


----------



## Josterman (Jan 30, 2022)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> Actually that’s semi-true. If you are racist you may or may not feel guilty about racism, but if you do, you are definitely racist, because you think black people are subhumans instead of regular people who are products of their culture like everyone else. Whether you think they’re subhumans and you’re sick of their bullshit and wish we’d picked our own cotton, or whether you think they’re intellectual and moral babies whose inability to achieve baseline adult levels of competence must be soothed and supplemented forever, you still think they’re not the same as you - are less than you - in profoundly meaningful ways.


The people she surrounds herself with are no different than black or white Nationalists


----------



## Boston Brand (Feb 4, 2022)

To my understanding, Virginia Dems are desperately stonewalling anything they can in the Senate, have organized a massive media blitz to smear Youngkin as a radical or a failure, and are in full panic/attack/sabotage mode.

For the first time in years, I think this play blows up in thier faces. Or at least flips the Virginia Senate red in two years.

Also really looking forward to the new AG going for heads in Loudoun County.



Back me up! said:


> If you guys want to see HOW Virginia went  red the Virginia Project is hosting a discussion and review of getting a candidate in every position possible on Feb 2th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Virginia Project is the real deal. They get grassroots politics in a way I haven't seen a Republican group in ages. Anyone that wants to break the modern left needs to take notes, cut checks, and see similar groups set up in all 50 states.

I would cut a check today to an equivalent in <my undisclosed ue state>.


----------



## Humpin Henry (Feb 10, 2022)

To add onto Chap Petersen's saga of being incredibly based, he helped add an amendment to a bill to ban mask mandates in all Virginia schools, which has now passed the dem-controlled senate. It's expected to pass the house, and Youngkin is planning on adding an emergency clause, allowing the bill to be active effective immediately after a simple vote in both houses.


----------



## Callie Steph (Feb 10, 2022)

If Republicans get one democrat in the senate to vote with them, it's 20-20 with baste black lady Lt. Gov Winsome Sears as the tiebreaker. So pretty much guaranteed mask mandate exemptions on an emergency timeline. Will be nice to have that enshrined in law- pretty wild to see how well NoVA is doing while vaxxed+masked DC rots in homeless squalor just over the river. 
Will also be nice to see the local schoolkids not forced to wear masks because of psycho fed employee wine moms


----------



## Back me up! (Feb 10, 2022)

It will be a good start but until the School Boards of all of NoVA is sues and/or arrested the psycho fed wine moms are still out there destroying NoVA kids. Fairfax Country has even made it to national level of shame

Between treating kids like prisoners at lunch:


			https://twitter.com/libsoftiktok/status/1491629103144849414
		


To trying to create a secret enemy list like Loundon


			https://www.foxnews.com/us/fairfax-social-media-monitoring
		



> Fairfax County Public Schools (FCPS) is seeking a social media monitoring service that will track hate speech as well as purported harassment and threats against employees, students, or racial groups – resurfacing concerns about First Amendment rights and school safety.
> 
> A request for proposal (RFP), which closed last week, showed the Virginia school district offering $200,000 to "detect help deter any negative actions or consequences coming from social media which may be directed to racial groups or any student or teacher within FCPS."
> 
> ...


----------



## Trianon (Feb 11, 2022)

Humpin Henry said:


> To add onto Chap Petersen's saga of being incredibly based, he helped add an amendment to a bill to ban mask mandates in all Virginia schools, which has now passed the dem-controlled senate. It's expected to pass the house, and Youngkin is planning on adding an emergency clause, allowing the bill to be active effective immediately after a simple vote in both houses.


They really broke for it, _half_ the Senate Dems supported it. I'm amazed. And in addition, now the NoVa Dems have wasted a ton of political energy on trying to enforce something that will be illegal by the end of the month.

The Dem Senate also broke to force parents to be informed about sexually explicit content in schools and be able to opt out of it. Huge. 


			https://wset.com/news/local/va-senate-passes-bill-notifying-parents-of-sexually-explicit-content-in-classrooms-senate-bill-656-schools-richmond-virginia
		


A lot of good bills are dying in committees controlled by Dems, but a fair bunch are getting through, and they're a good tell of what issues are politically toxic for the left.


----------



## Back me up! (Feb 11, 2022)

I feel alot of Dem Senators smell the shit in the pool that is the Biden Admin and want to get in some good graces before the 2023 election.  Hopefully we get a majority R (or at least a tie) in the Senate/House so a solid 2 years to ram as much good stuff before the next Gov/Lt Gov/AG election.


----------



## Mister DNA (Feb 11, 2022)

Trianon said:


> A lot of good bills are dying in committees controlled by Dems, but a fair bunch are getting through, and they're a good tell of what issues are politically toxic for the left.


Those issues seem to be, in no particular order: fucking with schoolchildren with Covid restrictions, fucking schoolchildren in a more literal sense (bathroom rape, disgusting perversion in the libraries and classes), critical race theory, and criminal justice. I'm wondering what the left has remaining in the tank if they reverse course on all that. Sexual degeneracy, hatred of whites, enabling violent crime, and spiteful authoritarianism pretty much constitute lion's share of the Democrats' policy platform. Maybe they'll just focus on corruption and patronage?


----------



## Back me up! (Feb 16, 2022)

Forced mask are coming off on kids in schools on  March 1st (hopefully this includes daycares)  so hopefully the AG is gearing the police to start arresting some teachers.


----------



## Livecorpse (Feb 18, 2022)

Back me up! said:


> Forced mask are coming off on kids in schools on  March 1st (hopefully this includes daycares)  so hopefully the AG is gearing the police to start arresting some teachers.


Predictions:
-There's gonna be a video of some crazy BPD teacher shrieking at her class "I DON'T CARE WHAT THE GOVERNOR SAYS YOU WEAR A MASK IN MY CLASS OR YOU DON'T COME TO MY CLASS".
-There's going to be a campaign to make lists of kids who opt out of masking and fuck with their grades or their parents or something. (ETA: How long before "doesn't wear a mask in class" becomes a disqualifier for college admissions?)
-"My child is ImMuNoCoMpRoMiSeD! If zie is sharing a room with someone not wearing a mask, zie will DIE!!" (Bonus points if the kid is immunocompromised because they're 300+ pounds)


----------

